# ROCKY MOUNTAIN 2008 --- Pictures, News, Infos, Rumors



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Um der drohenden Flut von vielen einzelnen Threads mit immer wieder ähnlichen Fragen zu den neuen Rocky Mountains Jahrgang 2008 vorzubeugen mache ich hier einfach einen Sammelthread für alle Neuigkeiten, Infos, Bilder usw.

Egal um welches Bike es geht - wenn ihr Links, Bilder, Infos habt bitte einfach hier posten.



Zum Anfang gleich mal ein Bild aus dem Decline Mag
















Cheers

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Um es noch komplett zu machen:



























Quelle: nsmb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Dann noch Bilder von Wade's Slayer:


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Wie man auf der Bikeaction Seite lesen kann gibt es vom Vertex und Element eine "2008 early release bear special edition":












http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=18&dataentry=249




Und hier noch ein Bild der neuen Race Face Kettenführung:


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juli 2007)

Nein, nein, völlig falsch alles. Das Switch wird überarbeitet - das RMX kommt in Canuck, ausserdem 3 neue Slayer und 2 Versionen vom Downhiller - eines davon in Mattschwarz - soll "Stealth" heissen 
Ich hab ausserdem gehört dass Rocky nen Auto bringt die Zahnmedizintechnik einsteigt und als neue Partei in Kanada in die Politik einsteigt- die Gerüchekoche brodelt  Man darf also weiter gespannt sein was passiert!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Genau. 
Was mir noch zu Ohren kam: Du und Rob J bilden ein eigenes Rocky-Dirter-Team!


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Juli 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...die Zahnmedizintechnik einsteigt...



...was sogar stimmt,nennt sich ROCKY MOUNTAIN ORTHODONTICS und ist spezifisch in der kieferorthopädischen Sparte beheimatet


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2007)

Nochmal der Prototyp, schön von der Seite abgelichtet. Mit der 40 und schöner BMA:







Ich bin echt so neugierig wie die Serienversion aussehen wird.


----------



## Hedonist (3. Juli 2007)

moin,
vielleicht hat ja wer infos!? ..das überarbeitete mördergerät..wird das nun auch nen "big bike" oder bleibt das schön bei idealen 6" federweg? ..soo geil!
spekuliert mal los..


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Das DH Bike (Name?) sieht echt recht schön aus wie ich finde...
nette Details...


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2007)

Find ich auch dass der neue Downhiller Optisch echt schick ist. Ist doch wieder mal was anderes. Und das sage ich jetzt ganz unparteiisch Der Name wird wohl erst zu Eurobike bekannt gegeben. (Ich weiß ihn schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (4. Juli 2007)

@turbo..her mit den infos ;

der "überfreerider" auf dem der wade sich da bewegt.."fulltime-slayer" mit wieviel weg am heck? 
..bitte sag' 6"!!


----------



## soederbohm (4. Juli 2007)

Nachdem die Kinematik schwer nach New Slayer ausschaut würde ich doch mal auf 150mm tippen


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2007)

Richtig, das Gerät vom Wade "Slopestyle Slayer" wird genauso 6" bekommen. Fällt also in die gleiche Schiene wie das normale Slayer. Der Rahmen an sich wird natürlich nochmal um einiges stabiler sein! Mehr für Sprünge, Tricks usw..

later,


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juli 2007)

Und wieviele verschiedene Slayertypen wird Rocky dann 2008 verkaufen? 3?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2007)

2


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juli 2007)

Fährt der Wade da doch tatsächlich eine Fox Feder im Roco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juli 2007)

das hat er bei mir gesehen und dachte... uhh wie geil


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. Juli 2007)

Weiss jemand was näheres über dieses Schätzchen hier ... mal hört man es wird das Slayer/SXC 2008 an anderen Orten hört man das es nicht kommt ...

ride on!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2007)

Ja tut einer - hab das Foto ja gemacht.
Isn Rob J seins in Riva gewesen. Ist halt nen Slayer SXC Rahmen - Canuck - und er hat nen Alu Hinterbau bekommen.
Ist aber so erstmal nur ne Individuallösung.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juli 2007)

Gefällt mir auch mit dem Alu-Hinterbau unglaublich gut. Ein fantastisches Bike...


----------



## Xexano (11. Juli 2007)

Dieses Bike werdet ihr nicht bekommen! Das ist Rob's seins, extra mit Alustrebe und der neuen 2008er Rocco fÃ¼r die ganzen Slopestyles, die Rob macht. FÃ¤hrt sich aber genial das Teil und garantiert ein "Universal"-Soldier!
Durfte ja vor ein paar Tagen das Teil mal bissl "probieren"... 

Die neue Rocco wird aber genial!

â¬dit: Das Bild oben muss schon recht alt sein, da ist ja noch eine Fox Air drin...


----------



## Torsten (11. Juli 2007)

Ich habs Thema mal oben angepint 

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## andarchi (11. Juli 2007)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des Bike Magazins gibts ein bisschen Neues zum Slopestyle Slayer zu lesen. 
Der Robert Jauch und sein getuntes Slayer waren gerade bei Kabel1 "Abenteuer Leben Täglich Wissen" zu sehen... evtl. gibts ja ne Wiederholung?!?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. Juli 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ja tut einer - hab das Foto ja gemacht.
> Isn Rob J seins in Riva gewesen. Ist halt nen Slayer SXC Rahmen - Canuck - und er hat nen Alu Hinterbau bekommen.
> Ist aber so erstmal nur ne Individuallösung.


Danke für's Foto machen! Schade das es nur eine Individuallösung ist ... naja, vielleicht 2009 

Weiss man was von den Spezial-Ausgaben? Lackierung? Farben? 
Evtl. auch was von den Farben der "normalen" Modelle?

Muchas gracias and ride on!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Juli 2007)

new DH bike info's :

es wird 3 modelle geben 2 davon mit single crown (freeride version)
eine DH race version an der auch am rahmen durch ausfraesen 
gewicht gespart werden soll
der frame wird deutlich leichter als das rmx und bekommt
einen tiefer liegendes tretlager
die geo und der federweg werden variable sein 
vermutlich zw 180-200-??? mehr ?

infos aus erster hand mehr darf ich nicht sagen
aber es soll sich traumhaft fahren !!!

ride on !


----------



## nuts (17. Juli 2007)

warum sieht das "slopestyleslayer" fuer mich so verdammt nach Switch nachfolger aus? wuerde auch viel eher zu wade und der verbauten 66 passen...
Das Switch haette doch auch mal eine ueberarbeitung verdient?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (17. Juli 2007)

Wenn es dann vom DH-Bike 2 Freeride Versionen gibt wird dann das RMX aus dem Programm genommen?
Hast du vielleicht auch Infos zum Slopestyle Slayer?

gruß Tobi


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juli 2007)

Hm, wäre schade wenn das RMX weichen müsste,
andererseits so richtig ausgereift war es ja nie dank
der hohen Hebelkräfte, jedoch sehr schön und individuell,
ich hoffe jedenfalls das es im Programm bleibt.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Juli 2007)

nuts schrieb:


> warum sieht das "slopestyleslayer" fuer mich so verdammt nach Switch nachfolger aus? wuerde auch viel eher zu wade und der verbauten 66 passen...
> Das Switch haette doch auch mal eine ueberarbeitung verdient?



 

zwischen switch und slayer liegen welten !
federweg,180/150, einsatzzweck, steifigkeit, gewicht sind einfach
voellig verschiedene bikes 

das switch ist so auch erst 2 jahre alt also wieso eine ueberarbeitung noetig waere  
(ist allerdings moeglich das rocky das switch uberarbeitet um es der bike pallette
mit all den neuen modellen anzupassen noetig hat es das switch sicher nicht)

das RMX wird es nicht mehr geben ("nachfolger")
das DH rocky unterscheidet sich doch zu sehr  um es einen RMX nachfolger zu nennen ... vielleicht ersatz oder trost  
wird sicher helfen ueber diesen verlust hinweg zu kommen

das slopestyle slayer wird im vergleich zum normalen new slayer etwas steifer und robuster
bei gleichem federweg (150) jedoch mit stahlfeder daempfer (piggy)


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2007)

Ich frag mich auch warum das Switch überarbeitet werden sollte?


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Juli 2007)

Mein Tipp: Switch fällt ganz raus aus dem Programm...


----------



## P3 Killa (18. Juli 2007)

Also wenn das Rmx und dann auch noch das Switch aus dem Programm genommen werden is das echt hart.
Sind 2 wunderbare bikes und ich finde nicht das das Slopestyle Slayer und der DH-Racer die beiden Bikes ersetzen könne...
Nichts desto trotz werd ich mir nach der Eurobike Ein Slopestyle Slayer bestellen!


----------



## soederbohm (18. Juli 2007)

Ich würde ja eher vermuten, dass es ein DH-Bike mit verringertem Federweg und ohne BMA geben wird, dass dann das Switch ersetzen wird. So eins wie Wade auf den Bildern fährt. Aber who knows, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Wer ist denn noch unter der Woche auf der Eurobike (also an den Händlertagen), vielleicht trifft man sich.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2007)

Switch und RMX weg wäre bitter---


----------



## Flyman (21. Juli 2007)

ich denke das das ETSX abgelöst werden wird. Was fehlt ist ein klassisches All-Mountain wie es das Old Slayer war. Irgendwas das man hart rannehmen kann und trotzdem unter 13 kg zu haben ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Flyman schrieb:


> ich denke das das ETSX abgelöst werden wird. Was fehlt ist ein klassisches All-Mountain wie es das Old Slayer war. Irgendwas das man hart rannehmen kann und trotzdem unter 13 kg zu haben ist...



Das ist genau der Grund, wieso mein nächstes All-Mountain Fully vielleicht ein Dreck Fuel sein wird. Ausser die Jungs bei RM lassen sich noch was einfallen, um die Lücke zu füllen, die die Abschaffung des OLD Slayer hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Juli 2007)

Ein SXC kann man doch auch wunderbar mit 13kg aufbauen... sehe da das Problem nicht so ganz.
Ich seh den Punkt aber auch nicht, wieso jedes Modell jährlich grundlegend überarbeitet werden müßte. An einem guten Design sollte man nicht viel ändern müssen, ein wenig mehr Zeit bei der Entwicklung und dementsprechender Reife zahlen sich normal aus.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juli 2007)

2 freeride versionen? hmm... das klingt für mcih cniht nach nem "richtigen" DH racebike... was solls.

ich hoffe auch sehr dass das switch bleibt(vllt wieder ein paar hundert gramm leichter) und es wär toll wenn s ei vom rmx irgendwie immer nur einen rahmen oder so pro jahr rausbringen. aber ... was solls

uuund ich hoffe sehr dass das racebike n 73mm innenlager hat damit man n paar mehr kurbeln montieren kann ( bei 12x135 hinterbau)


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Ich finde, die Jungs bei RM sollten sich langsam mal Gedanken über einen Karbonrahmen machen. Da haben sie den Anschluss etwas verschlafen und das ist nicht gut fürs Geschäft. Wird letztlich auch jene Konsumenten treffen, die nichts von Karbonrahmen halten....


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Jungs bei RM sollten sich langsam mal Gedanken über einen Karbonrahmen machen. Da haben sie den Anschluss etwas verschlafen und das ist nicht gut fürs Geschäft. Wird letztlich auch jene Konsumenten treffen, die nichts von Karbonrahmen halten....



 :kotz: carbon (du mich auch !!!)


----------



## Condor (21. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Jungs bei RM sollten sich langsam mal Gedanken über einen Karbonrahmen machen. Da haben sie den Anschluss etwas verschlafen und das ist nicht gut fürs Geschäft. Wird letztlich auch jene Konsumenten treffen, die nichts von Karbonrahmen halten....



voellig sinnfreier beitrag......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi82 (21. Juli 2007)

...geistig umnachtet...


----------



## Flyman (22. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Grund, wieso mein nächstes All-Mountain Fully vielleicht ein Dreck Fuel sein wird. Ausser die Jungs bei RM lassen sich noch was einfallen, um die Lücke zu füllen, die die Abschaffung des OLD Slayer hinterlassen hat.



Hoffe auch das da noch was nach kommt. Fehlt einfach ein Rahmen um die 2,4 Kilo, 130er Federweg und stabil genug um auch mal ein paar kleinere Drops wegzustecken. Was hilfts wenn ich mir ein SXC aufbau und dann um Gewicht zu sparen superleichte Cross Country Reifen drann machen muss. Ich sag nur Liteville 301 wenn von Rocky nix derartiges bis zur Eurobike kommen sollte


----------



## sebi82 (22. Juli 2007)

bist du schonmal mit dem sxc gefahren?? ich pedal jedes wochenende ein 06er slayer 70 um die 1300m hoch... das ist nicht wie auf dem sofa hocken, aber die abfahrt kompensierts


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juli 2007)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich allen ernstes, das es sich RM leisten kann, keinen Carbon Rahmen anzubieten ?!!! In welchem Jahrhundert lebt Ihr denn ?


----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich allen ernstes, das es sich RM leisten kann, keinen Carbon Rahmen anzubieten ?!!! In welchem Jahrhundert lebt Ihr denn ?


Wenigstens einer, der das einsieht! Ich verstehe die Firmenstrategie von RM nicht. Entweder man entscheidet sich, eine kleine feine Schmiede zu bleiben, die qualitativ hochstehende Alurahmen in kleinen Stückzahlen herstellt. Dann soll man aber auch das Vertex in Canada schweissen und auf sinnlose Karbongimmiks wie am Element verzichten oder man entschliesst sich massentauglich zu sein, dann kommt man an Karbonrahmen einfach nicht vorbei.


----------



## Nofaith (22. Juli 2007)

Naja, kleine Stückzahlen gibt's vielleicht hier bei uns in Europa, aber schau mal über den Teich, das gibt's die Bikes schon in höherer Auflage. Die geringen Zahlen liegen in Europa bzw. Deutschland am Vertrieb, also bei uns an BA. Die Verfügbarkeit wird klein gehalten um die Preise einigermassen stabil bzw. hoch zuhalten. 

Normalerweise müssten die Bikes bei uns 2008 'ne gute Ecke günstiger werden aufgrund des Dollar-Euro-Kurses!

Mit einem Carbon-Rahmen wird das Image "Handmade in Canada" nicht mehr ziehen, den die Dinger werden alle in Taiwan zusammengebastelt. Genau wie mein Race Face Lenker  

Ich find's gut das es keinen Carbon-Rahmen gibt, man muss nicht jeden Trend mitmachen und Rocky wird nicht wegen eine "Lücke" im Programm gleich dicht machen.


----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2007)

Damit man mich richtig versteht. Ich bin kein Karbonfan. Allerdings ist dies das Material der Zukunft im Radsport (mind. im CC- und Marathonsegment) und sich dem zu verschliessen ist einfach nicht gut für den Fortbestand der Marke. Made in Canada stimmt ja, wie erwähnt, auch schon nicht mehr uneingeschränkt. Cannondale hats vorgemacht. High End Alurahmen made in USA und Karbonrahmen Made in Taiwan. Das befriedigt jene, die auf Image setzen und die andern, die unbedingt Kohlefaser wollen.


----------



## Jendo (22. Juli 2007)

Carbon ist kein Trend!

Zumal Rocky ja schon bei den Solo Bikes Carbon verwendet.
Aber ich finde es wichtig das Rocky endlich mal wieder was invoatives auf den Markt bringt. Der DH Prototyp war schon ein richtiger Schritt.... ich bin gespannt,
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Carbon ist kein Trend!



Richtig. Ist schon etabliert!


----------



## Nofaith (22. Juli 2007)

Im RR-Bereich mag es stimmen das sich Carbon etabliert hat. Im MTB-Sektor sehe ich die Sache allerdings etwas kritischer. Ich denke erst die Zeit wird zeigen, ob das Material über Jahre das hält, was uns die Hersteller versprechen. 

Wer kann schon sehen ob das filigrane Carbon-Gestell nach einem Überschlag noch fit ist? 

Die Rocky "Solo-Customs" Bikes würd ich mir nicht kaufen. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein 2006er SOLO 50CR. Das Bike ist von der Verarbeitung nicht mit den Alu-Rahmen vergleichbar. Werd bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder machen: unsaubere Lackübergänge, im Tretlager kleinere Löcher im "Harz", der Zug zum Umwerfer wird von unten geführt und schneidet sich schon ins Carbon. 

@ Wilson: Welche Vorteile er hoffst Du Dir von Carbon oder für Rocky? Warst Du nicht selbst in einem anderen Thread entrüstet über "Made in Taiwan"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. Juli 2007)

Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich manches hier einfach nur dämlich finde! Da machen sich einige Sorgen, ob jemand einen Trend verschläft oder ob die Firma die richtige Entwicklung einschlägt. Glaubt Ihr denn nicht, dass die sich gründlich überlegen, was sie tun? Wenn Ihr es besser zu wissen meint, macht Eure eigene Firma auf oder bewerbt Euch bei eine Bikefirma.


----------



## wilson (23. Juli 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Im RR-Bereich mag es stimmen das sich Carbon etabliert hat. Im MTB-Sektor sehe ich die Sache allerdings etwas kritischer. Ich denke erst die Zeit wird zeigen, ob das Material über Jahre das hält, was uns die Hersteller versprechen.
> 
> Wer kann schon sehen ob das filigrane Carbon-Gestell nach einem Überschlag noch fit ist?
> 
> ...



Es geht gar nicht darum, was ich mir erhoffe. Ich brauche kein Karbonrocky. Es geht um den Fortbestand der Marke, der gefärdet ist, wenn sie nicht fortschrittlich ist und auf die Bedürftnisse des Marktes reagiert. Wie damals, als manche Firmen den Umstieg auf Alu nicht geschafft haben. Carbon ist die Zukunft, das ist eine Tatsache. Wer das nicht einsieht ist einfach von gestern. Dass mein Vertex Made in Chinada ist, damit habe ich mich mitlerweilen auch abgefunden.


----------



## wilson (23. Juli 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich manches hier einfach nur dämlich finde! Da machen sich einige Sorgen, ob jemand einen Trend verschläft oder ob die Firma die richtige Entwicklung einschlägt. Glaubt Ihr denn nicht, dass die sich gründlich überlegen, was sie tun? Wenn Ihr es besser zu wissen meint, macht Eure eigene Firma auf oder bewerbt Euch bei eine Bikefirma.



Der Inhalt dieses Post spricht für sich, wie auch das Benutzerbild des Users.


----------



## soederbohm (23. Juli 2007)

Vor einigen Jahren haben die Leute genau wie Du jetzt davon gesprochen, dass Titan DIE Zukunft des Bikebaus ist und nichts und niemand daran vorbeikommt. Und heute? Welche große Bikeschmiede bietet schon Titanrahmen an???

Zudem haben wir doch hier in div. Freds schonherausgefunden, wie schade es ist, dass nicht mehr alle Bikes in Canada gemacht werden. Nun, ein Carbon-Bike würde garantiert NIE in Canada, sondern in Fernost gebaut werden. Und ob das das Image ist, dass sich Rocky zukünftig aneignen will bleibt abzuwarten...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Juli 2007)

Nu ja, es gibt ja auch gute Kohlefaser-Teile die nicht aus Asien kommen. Diverse deutsche Kleinserien-Hersteller bieten da Top-Produkte an. Solche Firmen gibt's ganz sicher auch in Amerika.
Nur, ob das bei den "typischen" Produkten von Rocky Sinn ergäbe?
Wenn man ehrlich ist, die Leichtesten waren sie eigentlich nie. Gerade da kann Carbon brillieren. Und ob man, nur für einen Gewichtsvorteil von 2-300g, den guten "Ruf" der handgeschweißten Rahmen aufgeben muß? Halte ich für sehr fraglich. Die XC/MA Bikes bekommen schließlich auch so noch sehr gute Noten gegen die Kohle-Konkurrenz.
Diese kleinen Carbon-Teile die Rocky in den neueren Rahmen eingebaut hat finde ich persönlich schick (optisch), technisch machen sie bei dem was ich bisher gesehen habe relativ wenig Sinn (zumindest ist der nicht direkt ersichtlich). 
Trend verschlafen ist eine Sache, Trend erkannt und geschickt gekontert eine andere


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juli 2007)

Wilson, was ist denn so falsch an meiner Frage? Glaubst Du nicht, dass man sich gründlich überlegt, in welche Richtugn man sich entwickeln möchte und bist Du nicht der Meinung, dass man sich auch über Materialwahl Gedanken gemacht hat? Rocky hat relativ früh die Bikes auf Alurahmen umgestellt, das muss so 92 gewesen sein, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Juli 2007)

Hier der neue Rocky Downhiller! Jetzt schon auf eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Rocky-Mount...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 greets,


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Juli 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hier der neue Rocky Downhiller! Jetzt schon auf eBay:


----------



## Nofaith (23. Juli 2007)

@ Wilson

>> Den Fortbestand sehe ich nicht gefährdet , Carbon-Bikes werden nie ein Massenprodukt werden, Material- und Verarbeitungskosten sind dafür zu hoch. Eine Marke ist eher gefährdet wenn sie keine vernünftige Produktlinie hat. <<

Persönlich fände ich es besser wenn im Line-Up von Rocky eine zweite Alu-Hardtail-Line zufinden wäre und ein All-Mountain um 13kg. Man kann das SXC zwar auf das Gewicht drücken, es erfordert aber massiven Kapitaleinsatz. Wenn sich die Gerüchte hier bestätigen surft Rocky meiner Meinung nach zu sehr auf der Freeride-Welle, der Anteil am Line-Up wäre damit extrem hoch, obwohl der Marktanteil dieser Bikes eher gering ist(momentan zusammen mit dem All-Mountain-Bereich aber im Verhältnis zum Rest stark wächst). Die Hauptzielgruppe für solche Bikes sind Biker bis 25, meist sind die aber nicht bereit soviel Kohle allein in den Rahmen zu stecken. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung als ehemaliger Rocky-Dealer.

Jetzt könnt Ihr mich steinigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2007)

@Nofaith 


gebe dir vollkommen Recht.

Irgendwie fehlt nach dem wegfall vom OLD-Slayer was, kein vernünftiges All-Mountain-Bike.....schade....es wird alles nur in Richtung mehr FW gepusht usw...
Wer mal mit den 120mm vom alten Slayer richtig derb gefahren ist und es im Gelände geprügelt hat weiß das man damit schon einiges anstellen kann, wieso stellt mir dann Rocky als Kunden die neue Alternative hin mit mehr FW und einer wesentlich Bergab orientierteren Geometrie?


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juli 2007)

@Nofaith: Wahre Worte...

@decolocsta: Auch dein Statement stimmt soweit, nur was willst du als Hersteller machen, wenn alle Kunden (dazu noch angestachelt von sämtlichen Bikemagazinen) nach mehr Federweg brüllen? Dann kannst du kein AllMountain Bike mit 125mm Federweg anbieten, das kauft nämlich keiner - zumindest nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl. In meinen Augen bist du in dieser Branche dazu verdammt, in gewissen Zeitabständen ein neues Modell zu bringen, sonst bist du ruckzuck weg vom Fenster und gehst unter. Und aufgrund dieses Zwangs ist es relativ egal, ob du als Hersteller das ok findest oder nicht. Motto: "der Markt verlangt es, und wenn wir es nicht verkaufen, verkauft es ein anderer".


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Juli 2007)

@deco: So gesehen hast du natürlich Recht. Ein Pendant zu einem Rad wie dem LV301, was auch ein ähnliches Gewicht hat, würde Rocky sicher auch gut stehen.
Wobei: Für was genau ist eigentlich das ETSX gedacht? Hat das nicht einen "relativ" leichten Rahmen und um die 130mm? Oder ist das mehr ne Marathon-"Schaukel"?


----------



## Nofaith (23. Juli 2007)

@ Radical 53

Das ETS-X war mal als Marathon-Bike gedacht, FW von 90 - 100 - 115mm, als das "Old Old Slayer" wegfiel wurde es auf bis zu 130mm Hub gepimpt. Das Bike war in der alten Abstimmung wohl sehr effizent, soll aber nach der Überarbeitung an Performance verloren haben(bin bisher selbst nur die alte Version gefahren). Leider taten auch diverse Magazine ihr übriges, das Bike bekam durch das VPP-System zu unrecht viel negative Kritik. 

Dass das Fahrwerk und sein Gewicht tauglich waren zeigen ja die Erfolge bei der Transalp!


----------



## Stefan-S (24. Juli 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Persönlich[/U] fände ich es besser wenn im Line-Up von Rocky eine zweite Alu-Hardtail-Line zufinden wäre und ein All-Mountain um 13kg. Man kann das SXC zwar auf das Gewicht drücken, es erfordert aber massiven Kapitaleinsatz. Wenn sich die Gerüchte hier bestätigen surft Rocky meiner Meinung nach zu sehr auf der Freeride-Welle, der Anteil am Line-Up wäre damit extrem hoch, obwohl der Marktanteil dieser Bikes eher gering ist(momentan zusammen mit dem All-Mountain-Bereich aber im Verhältnis zum Rest stark wächst). Die Hauptzielgruppe für solche Bikes sind Biker bis 25, meist sind die aber nicht bereit soviel Kohle allein in den Rahmen zu stecken. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung als ehemaliger Rocky-Dealer.
> 
> Jetzt könnt Ihr mich steinigen!



Steinigen? Du trifst es meiner Meinung nach ganz genau!
Ich fahre ein Old Slayer von 2003 -mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin- Allerdings, würde ich mir jetzt ein Nachfolgemodell zulegen wollen, würde ich schon erwarten, dass es etwas leichter ist, trotz gleicher oder gar besserer Performance. Im höheren Preisbereich, finden sich bei anderen Herstellern mittlerweile All Mountain Räder knapp über 12 Kg. Das ETSX sehe ich auch nicht als echte Alternative. Das wurde nur aus der Not nach oben angepasst.

Na ja, hoffentlich haben sie was in der Röhre für nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Juli 2007)

@nofaith: Ok, das erklärt Einiges  Über das ETSX hab ich halt hier und da was bei MTBR gelesen, oft wo Leute ein "AM" Bike suchten und zwischen dem ETSX und dem SXC unschlüssig waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domebanshee (24. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute!
Sorry aber ich hoff doch schwehr, dass das RMX nicht von dem oben gezeigten Bike abgelöst wird.
RIDE SAVE


----------



## sebi82 (24. Juli 2007)

viele haben angst vor neuerungen! es gibt gute und es gibt schlechte innovationen... lassen wir uns doch überraschen, was die zukunft uns so bietet! der ein oder andere trauert dem old slayer nach, ich bin überglücklich mit meinem new slayer...so ist die welt 
dass rm etwas auf freeride setzt find ich garnicht so schlecht! ich glaube nicht, dass der durchschnitts freerider unter 25 ist... es gibt genug andere hersteller die auf all mountain und tour speziallisiert sind!


----------



## Nofaith (25. Juli 2007)

@sebi82

Es geht nicht um "Trauer", es geht um eine Lücke im Programm, die man selbst gerissen hat. RM verkauft in Deutschland rund 2500 Bikes bzw. Rahmen, überwiegend in der CC/MA-Abteilung. Der Anteil der Freerider ist nicht so hoch wie viele glauben oder es hier im Forum vielleicht erscheint.

Ausserdem sollte man auch die vorhandene Kundschaft weiter bedienen und nicht nur versuchen "neue" Kunden zu erschliessen.

Evolution in der Produktlinie ist immer gut, aber beim Slayer ist's in den letzten drei Jahren ein bisschen viel des Guten(seit 2006/Jahr ein neues Modell).


----------



## BlingBling (25. Juli 2007)

Die Nachricht über den DHler macht mich nicht so glücklich wie mich der Rest jier traurig macht.

Ich wollte mir nächstes Jahr ne RMX holen , als DH-FRler.

Ganz besonders weil ich das Design der RMX so schätze.

Bei den Rocky-Preisen die dann auf den DHler kommen muss ich mir überlegen ob ich nicht gleich ne V10 nehme oder nur nen gebrauchten Billig-DHler oder eben nur ein Big Hit.

Ich finde die aktuelle Politik von Rocky schadet der Produktvielfalt.

Blizzard-ETSX-Slayer-Switch-RMX-Dhler wäre ideal.

Das Empfände ich als ausgewachsenes Portfolio-noch dazu ist dabei die Rocky-Handschrift dann konserviert, weswegen ich Rocky eben mag.

Ne 90mm CC-Renn-Flitsche im Regulären Rahmendesign gibts überall.

Rocky verliert sein Gesicht , denke ich.

Ein Glück das ich meine Rocky schon habe.

Der DHler wird also ne reine Preisfrage.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juli 2007)

meinst du denn, dass das neue "downhillbike" in irgendeiner form schlechter als das rmx? ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## BlingBling (25. Juli 2007)

Nee.Bin mir sicher das das wieder ein Schmankerl wird.

Ist ja auch bildhübsch.

  

Denke aber das es eher ein reiner DHler ist-mit ner RMX konnte man ja noch irgendwie auf den Hubel hoch oder zumindest shutteln.

Die RMX war halt so ein Zwitterding das mir sehr zugesagt hat.

Eigentlich suche ich ne Switch 2 mit dem Lenkwinkel und den DH-Qualitäten  der RMX....oder ne RMX mit 178mm....die große Hopserei/dropperei ist nicht so ganz meins....ruppelig und derb schnell mit langen flachen sprüngen und stark technischen Passagen hingegen schon 

Vielleicht doch ne Switch 2 in Überlänge und weichem Setup....bevor das Switch dann auch noch abgelöst wird.....werd ich auf jeden Fall zupacken.


----------



## Domebanshee (25. Juli 2007)

Hy
Ja das slayer ist ja echt fett, aber wird 2008 das rmx von dem obigen Downhiller ersetzt? =(
zum glück hab ich schon ein RMX.
schon was vom switch gehöhrt gesehn?


----------



## BlingBling (25. Juli 2007)

Zu oft darf ich mir den Downhiller aber ned anguggen. 
Mich juckts da irgendwie im Portemonnaie.....   
Hui, wie das kribbelt! 

Vielleicht wird das ja mit meiner Fahrtechnik und meiner Angst noch....

 

Na, mal sehen.

Nächstes WE ist erst mal Bikepark.Dan weis ich wieder ein wenig mehr 
über meine "Künste" und die Größe vom "Gehänge".....:  

Könnt der Anfang einer neuen Romanze werden, wenn ich weis 
das ich auch dazu im Stande bin solch ein Juwel zu fahren und meine Ängste 
in den Griff bekomme....

Zu dem DHler gratuliere ich Rocky jedenfalls!

Das Slayer ist natürlich auch hübsch 

Bin gespannt auf die Preise .


----------



## wilson (27. Juli 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Wilson
> 
> >> Den Fortbestand sehe ich nicht gefährdet , Carbon-Bikes werden nie ein Massenprodukt werden, Material- und Verarbeitungskosten sind dafür zu hoch. Eine Marke ist eher gefährdet wenn sie keine vernünftige Produktlinie hat. <<
> 
> ...



Richtig. Carbon ist keine Massenware. Auch wenn sie in Taiwan gemacht wird. Darum passt ein Carbonrahmen doch ausgezeichnet ins RM Programm.  Den Fortbestand sehe ich schon gefährdet. In unserer Stadt z.B. und der näheren Umgebung gibt es z.B. gar kein Rockyhändler mehr. Ich weiss aber von mindestens drei Geschäften, die in den letzten Jahren auf andere Marken (einer auf Corratec, zwei auf Spezi) ausgewichen sind. Ein lokaler (Trek) Verkäufer bewunderte jüngst mein (Old) Slayer. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach, ob er nicht RM ins Programm nehmen möchte, sagte er mir, es sei nicht interressant RM Bikes anzubieten, weil es dafür bei uns (CH!!!) kaum ein Mark dafür gäbe (zu schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis). Wer ausser so Spinner wie ich oder andere hier im RM Forum ist denn schon bereit 1000 Euro oder mehr für einen bleischweren Alu-Hardtail Rahmen made in Taiwan auszugeben? 
Bez. deiner zweiten Anmerkung, bin ich genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Domebanshee (27. Juli 2007)

hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (27. Juli 2007)

Cannondale z.B. scheint die Kurve noch grad genommen zu haben. Als man für diese Saison Carbonrahmen (Rush, Taurin) ins Programm nahm, verissen sich zunächst alle den Mund darüber, dass die Made in USA Philosophie verraten wurde. Mittlerweilen herrscht allenthalben Begeisterung über die sagenhat leichten (Rush < 12kg, Taurin < 10kg) und steifen Bikes mit 110mm Federweg, die man damit aufbauen kann.

Das Element wurde jüngst vom Mountain Biking Magazine als Bike des Jahres 2007 geehrt. Freut mich, dass das ein Alu-Fully geschafft hat. Dennoch, die müssen sich warm anziehen bei RM.


----------



## Hedonist (27. Juli 2007)

das ist so ne art dilemma..
rocky carbon-rahmen..braucht eigentlich eh keiner..aber stellt euch den regulären vk-preis eines carbon-elements made in canada vor..  ..und made in taiwan? nen rocky? aus carbon? nee.

@Nofaith.. RM=FR


----------



## wilson (27. Juli 2007)

RM=FR? Hast whs. recht. Wird dann whs eh daraus hinauslaufen, dass man in naher Zukunft alles für CC und Marathon aus der Produktpalette von RM streichen kann...


----------



## Nofaith (28. Juli 2007)

Ich denke nicht das RM die CC/MR-Linie fallen lassen wird, die Stückzahlen werden immer noch dort gemacht, auch in BRD. Die Jungs werden uns schon noch mit einigem überraschen, man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das Vertex und Element für dieses Jahr überarbeitet wurden. Das Design ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber es zeigt das noch Entwicklungspotential da ist.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (28. Juli 2007)

Kohlefaser ist vielleicht leicht und steif, aber da die Belastungen nicht nur aus einer Richtung oder gleichmäßig kommen (wie ich es z.B. vom Rudern kenne) ist es in meinen Augen noch nicht so ausgereift, dass man es, wenn man jahrelang hochwertige Aluminiumrahmen sehr gut verkaufen konnte, einsetzen sollte!
Und wieso muss ein Radl immer leichter werden, wie wäre es denn mit etwas anderem Sport, vielleicht Tennis, wenn ihr unbedingt etwas ganz leichtes in der Hand (eigentlich ja unterm Hintern) haben wollt.
Nehmt euch einfach mal ein Beispiel an den Leuten, die an der North Shore der Berge mit Dh´lern hochfahren!

Off Topic da hier Rocky Forum: Seit wann produziert Cannondale seine Rahmen eigentlich selbst in den USA, das letzte was ich gehört und vor einigen Jahren noch selbst gefahren habe, sah mir mehr nach Made in Taiwan aus!


----------



## wilson (29. Juli 2007)

Die Märchen von plötzlich brechenden Carbonrahmen stammen aus der Anfangszeit, als man begann, damit Fahrräder zu bauen. Firmen wie Trek, Storck, Colnago oder Giant haben aber mittlerweilen gut 20 Jahre Erfahrungen mit dem Werkstoff und bauen Rahmen, die auch im Gelände in der Stabilität einem Alurahmen überlegen sind. Heute werden die meisten Rahmen in Fernost gebaut. Die haben auch die grösste Erfahrung mit dem Material. Deshalb ist Made in Taiwan bei einem Carbonrahmen geradezu ein Gütesiegel. Es spricht heute technisch absolut nichts dagegen, einen MTB-Carbonrahmen zu verwenden. Er sollte aber bei einem grossen Hersteller mit viel Erfahrung gefertigt werden. 

Die meisten Profis im CC Bereich fahren heutzutage Carbonrahmen und da der Normalsterbliche so dumm ist, zu wollen, was die Pros fahren, wird sich in Zukunft für CC- und Marathonräder Carbon immer mehr durchsetzen und Alurahmen werden im Laden liegen bleiben, ob es die RM Fangemeinde nun will oder nicht.


----------



## Monday (29. Juli 2007)

Weitere Bilder ???


----------



## BlingBling (30. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> ......und Alurahmen werden im Laden liegen bleiben, ob es die RM Fangemeinde nun will oder nicht.



 

Klar. 

Bei denen kommts eindeutig aufs Gewicht an und die Belastung für das Material ist ja nicht so hoch.Dann kann man seine Schwinge noch am Trail mit Sekundenkleber reparieren,wenn sich die Schwinge nach dem Sturz mit dem Felsen unterhalten hat.

Alu ist dann wenigstens nur verbogen oder beurteilbar geschädigt.

Carbon dämpft ja auch wunderbar.

Carbon ist für den Rennbereich.

Nicht in diesem Leben,mein guter.

Ich verzichte schon bei der Enduro auf Luftfederung und Leichtbau weils mir zu unzuverlässig ist.



(P.S.:Ich bin an dem Werkstoff ausgebildet worden-Laminierung,Formenbau,Gitternetzmodell und simulation,erledige auch noch in bestimmten Fällen kleine Aufträge.Ich arbeite nicht mehr voll damit weil mir das Gesundheitsrisiko bei der Verarbeitung zu hoch ist.Ich werde jedenfalls von einem Vollcarbon-Freerider absehen!Ich stelle es aber jeden Frei sich einen für teuer Geld ein Verschleißgerät zu kaufen, das er auch für ein fünftel des Preises haben kann ->siehe Setpreise Canyon,UMF etc....noch dazu ist der potentielle Freerider nicht in der Form begütert sich den Unterhalt für ein derart durch Stürze gefährdetes Gerät leisten zu können.Im CC/Am-bereich ist das was anderes, da die auftretenden Beschädigungen nicht so häufig im kritischen Bereich auftreten.Des weiteren sind bei einem Freerider die Folgen durch Materialversagen schnell Lebensgefährlich,wenn die Beschädigung nicht offentsichtlich festgestellt werden kann um ggf. den Rahmen begutachten oder ersetzen zu lassen.Vielleicht Kleinserien für die Pros, bei denen es wurscht ist. )


----------



## Nofaith (30. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht noch eine Sache zu diesem Thema und dann ist Schluss von meiner Seite, eigentlich ist das hier nämlich "off topic".

Man nehme sich mal die Mountainbike von 01/07 zur Hand und schaue sich den Bericht zu den Carbon-Bikes an, hier speziell mal die Gewichte, schliesslich wird hier das Gewicht als Hauptargument genommen. Der leichteste Rahmen war der Scott Scale  mit 1130gr. bei 19 Zoll, der schwerste der Centurion mit 1450gr. bei 20 Zoll. Es gibt Scandium-Rahmen(nicht unbedingt von RM) die liegen genau im Mittelfeld dieser Werte und kosten nicht soviel wie eine Carbon-Feile. Ich denke RM sollte dann besser den Vertex weiter überarbeiten und einen Wert im Mittelfeld anstreben.

By the way: Wer 100gr am Laufrad einspart erzielt damit den gleichen Effekt wie wenn er 300gr. an sonstigen Teilen(Rahmen) einspart. Für ein schnelles Bike gibt's nichts wichtigeres als die rotierende Masse zu reduzieren.

Ich denke wir warten die nächsten Jahre mal ab, ob RM einen Carbon-Rahmen bringt oder nicht. Persönlich hoff' ich mal nicht, aber das entscheiden andere. Denke die Marke wird's trotzdem weitergeben, ob mit oder ohne Carbon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2007)

Wobei RM doch an sich noch nie für extraordinär leichte Rahmen bekannt war. Nicht schwer, aber nie extrem leicht. Bei RM geht's eher um die passende Qualität und vor allem das ansprechende Fahrverhalten.
Das schönste Gewicht nutzt nix, wenn ein Rahmen sich bockig fährt oder wie eine Nudel herum wedelt.


----------



## wilson (30. Juli 2007)

BlingBling schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> Bei denen kommts eindeutig aufs Gewicht an und die Belastung für das Material ist ja nicht so hoch.Dann kann man seine Schwinge noch am Trail mit Sekundenkleber reparieren,wenn sich die Schwinge nach dem Sturz mit dem Felsen unterhalten hat.
> 
> ...



All diese Überlegungen habe ich mir gemacht, als ich letztes Jahr ein Vertex 70 statt ein Scott Scale gekauft habe. Dann fährst du auf einer Schotterpiste und fürchtest bei jedem Steinschlag, der Rahmen könnte dir plötzlich unter dem Arsch brechen. Oder dann siehst du einen Lackschaden nach der Fahrt und weisst nicht, wie lange das Teil noch hält. Darum sagt ich mir, lieber gutes altes Easton-Alu, dann weisst was du hast.

Es entscheidet letztlich der Kunde, was gekauft wird und die meisten wollen eben - ein adäquates Budget vorausgesetzt - das was Absalon und Sauser haben. So blöd sind die, aber so funktioniert der Markt. Oder kannst Du mir sonst erklären, wieso hier alles XTR und X.O fährt? Braucht doch kein Feierabendtourer wirklich ernsthaft. Genausowenig wie ein 9kg Carbonbike.

Wieso regen sich den alle so auf? Es spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass RM ein Vertex- und ein Elementrahmen in Carbon anbieten. Vom FR Bereich spricht ja auch Keiner. Die Vernünftigen und Sachverständigen können ja immer noch den Alurahmen kaufen. Und wer sich am Made in Taiwan stören lässt, sei darauf hingewiesen, dass RM ja schon ein Teil seiner Alu Rahmen dort schweissen lässt. Von wegen Handbuild in Canada...


----------



## jota (31. Juli 2007)

ich habe gehört,rocky bringt einen holzrahmen mit eingebrannten logos .stimmt das ?


----------



## ow1 (31. Juli 2007)

Also ich denke, dass Rocky mit dem neuen Element ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht hat. Ich habe an den Marathons in der Schweiz noch nie so viele neue Element`s gesehen wie dieses Jahr. Carbon ja, aber nur dort wo es was bringt!


----------



## wilson (31. Juli 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass Rocky mit dem neuen Element ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht hat. Ich habe an den Marathons in der Schweiz noch nie so viele neue Element`s gesehen wie dieses Jahr. Carbon ja, aber nur dort wo es was bringt!



So wie beim Element am Hinterbau bringts garantiert nichts!


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> So wie beim Element am Hinterbau bringts garantiert nichts!




Seh ich genau so. Trotzdem hab ich ein 06er Element. Auf der diesjährigen TAC hab ich mir allerdings so meine Gedanken über Carbonrahmen gemacht. Am Scott Service hingen jede Menge davon. Haben ganz gut verkauft dieses Jahr. So ein Scale oder Spark ist ja nicht gerade billig. Ob ich mir nicht auch das nächste Mal ein Carbon Hardtail kaufen würde   Ein halbes Kilo nur am Rahmen sparen ist schon ein Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (31. Juli 2007)

Doch doch, das bringt's. Filtert die feinen Schwingungen raus   Und das Gute ist, ich kann die Steinschläge nicht nur am Lack meines Scandium-Rahmens zählen, sondern auch noch die im Harz


----------



## wilson (31. Juli 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so. Trotzdem hab ich ein 06er Element. Auf der diesjährigen TAC hab ich mir allerdings so meine Gedanken über Carbonrahmen gemacht. Am Scott Service hingen jede Menge davon. Haben ganz gut verkauft dieses Jahr. So ein Scale oder Spark ist ja nicht gerade billig. Ob ich mir nicht auch das nächste Mal ein Carbon Hardtail kaufen würde   Ein halbes Kilo nur am Rahmen sparen ist schon ein Wort.



Ich liebäugle im Moment sehr mit einem Trek Fuel. Das kommt ja im 08 mit völlig neuer Kinematik und soll, in der Carbonversion, so um 11 kg wiegen. Und das mit 120mm Federweg. Ich hab zwar immer auf T(D)reck gespuckt, aber ich glaube, die wissen was sie tun.


----------



## wilson (31. Juli 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Doch doch, das bringt's. Filtert die feinen Schwingungen raus   Und das Gute ist, ich kann die Steinschläge nicht nur am Lack meines Scandium-Rahmens zählen, sondern auch noch die im Harz



Die Carbonstrebe ist ja auch so schön im Bereich der Steinflugschneise...


----------



## ow1 (31. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Die Carbonstrebe ist ja auch so schön im Bereich der Steinflugschneise...



Hab jetzt schon 1000 km runter und nicht auf Asphalt sondern fast nur gröbste Trails und die Carbon-Sitzstreben sehen so aus wie am ersten Tag. Neid der Besitzlosen


----------



## wilson (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hätt auch gern ein Element. Auf jeden Fall. Würd aber auch eins wollen, wenn da kein Carbon dran wäre.


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Juli 2007)

Am SXC finde ich das Carbon an sich auch nur optisch schön. Das normale Slayer paßt mir optisch in dem Bereich weniger.
Ob's in der Funktion wirklich was bringt, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Bei meinem Verständnis von Carbon ist die Sitzstrebe nicht unbedingt der perfekte Ort für das Material


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Juli 2007)

um an die produktpalettendiskussion auf seite 2 anzuknüpfen:

ich verstehe nicht ganz, bzw ich finde es sehr schade, dass RM ihre modelle jedes jahr auf diese "mehr power" art und weise überarbeiten.

das switch war ja anfangs ein freeridetourenbike das wirklich was abkann, mit 125mm federweg hinten. dann wurden daraus 150mm und schließlich 180mm.

das slayer war anfangs ein tourenbike, das was abkann und trotzdem leicht ist. es folgten mehr FW, dann neues design mit 150mm federweg und schließlich kommt diese slopestyle version mit 150mm und verstärkten rohren daher. (zur erinnerung, das switch war vor 2 jahren praktisch genauso, 150mm federweg, handlich, leicht und stabil)

jetz gibts praktisch nach 2 jahren das rad das es vor 2 jahren auch gegeben hat, schaut zwar bissl anders aus heißt anders und wird anders vermarktet, hat im prinzip aber genau das gleiche ziel. 

das verstehe ich nicht warum nicht so erfolgreiche und sinnvolle konzepte wie das old slayer beibehalten und im detail verfeinern, das macht für die rahmen an sich viel mehr sinn als alle 2 jahre veränderte produktpaletten, wo man doch nur mit kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen hat, teure preise zahlen muss und den rädern hinterhertrauern muss, die wirklich sinnvoll waren(z.b. old slayer anno 2001,2,3 , switch 2005)

das mit dem dh bike find ich einierseits gut, andererseits muss man sagen hat das rmx doch auch wunderbar funktioneirt, dicke lager wurden verbaut und von defekten hab ihc nicht viel gehört, vllt täusch ich mich aber.

und warum das ganze ? weil wir konsumenten so blöd sind und immer was neues wollen - totaler shice is das


----------



## decolocsta (1. August 2007)

Wort!


----------



## SlayMe (1. August 2007)

BommelMaster


----------



## wilson (1. August 2007)

Eine Old Slayer Re-Edition mit Easton FORM Taperwall Rohrsatz und meinetwegen auch Carbon Seatstays, vielleicht auf 2009, das wär doch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuzi78 (1. August 2007)

hey leutz ich find des hier ja ganz toll und so aber so als dirtjumper...was geht dem mim flow Dj ab ...da find ich nämlich garnichts...wär echt ne erlösung für mich wenn da jmd was weiß  =)  danggge


----------



## wilson (2. August 2007)

Ich möchte gerne die Pro und Contra Carbon Diskussion wieder etwas ankurbeln: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3933016#post3933016


----------



## Nofaith (2. August 2007)

@ wilson

Ich denke hier ist der falsche Ort und die falsche Zeit dafür, es geht ja eigentlich um die kommenden 2008er Neuheiten von RM! Die Pro und Contra-Diskussion ist eigentlich schon zu sehr gewuchert.

Back to the Topic!

Gibt's denn was neues im Bereich CC in der kommenden Saison oder werden wir nur mit Spechial-Editions abgespeisst?


----------



## decolocsta (2. August 2007)

Eine Neuauflage von OLD Slayer wäre wooooooooooow


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ wilson
> 
> Ich denke hier ist der falsche Ort und die falsche Zeit dafür, es geht ja eigentlich um die kommenden 2008er Neuheiten von RM! Die Pro und Contra-Diskussion ist eigentlich schon zu sehr gewuchert.
> 
> ...



CC wurde doch dieses Jahr erst völlig überarbeitet! Jetzt ist erstmal wieder FR dran.


----------



## wilson (2. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ wilson
> 
> Ich denke hier ist der falsche Ort und die falsche Zeit dafür, es geht ja eigentlich um die kommenden 2008er Neuheiten von RM! Die Pro und Contra-Diskussion ist eigentlich schon zu sehr gewuchert.
> 
> ...



Nachdem beim Vertex und Element der ganze Rohrsatz neu konzipiert wurde, kann man im CC Bereich doch nicht schon wieder etwas neues erwarten, es sei denn, RM entschliesst sich, den Carbonboom nicht länger zu ignorieren. Ein All-Mountain Bike das nicht so weich und hässlich ist wie das ETSX und nicht so bleischwer wie die neuen Slayer-Modelle, wie immer sie nun auch heissen mögen, wäre angesagt.


----------



## Nofaith (2. August 2007)

Naja, ETSX hat sich ja nix getan. Und das gehört ja eigentlich auch in die CC/MR/AM Ecke


----------



## wilson (2. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, ETSX hat sich ja nix getan. Und das gehört ja eigentlich auch in die CC/MR/AM Ecke



Ich kann mit dieser Hinterbaukonstruktion einfach nichts anfangen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Will hier keinem zu nahe treten.


----------



## wilson (2. August 2007)

Komisch doch auch, dass man dem Rahmen keinen FORM Rohrsatz spendiert hat. Vielleicht ein Zeichen dafür, dass es eh aus dem Programm fallen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (2. August 2007)

Der Hinterbau hat doch "Rocky Mountain FORMtm Carbon swingarms" bekommen. So sind die Bikes zumindest auf der HP abgebildet. Aber sind sie wirklich damit ausgeliefert worden? Die Carbon-Arme sollten ja schonmal kommen und wurden dann wieder vom Markt genommen. Weiss da einer was oder hat gar einer ein 2007er ETSX damit?


----------



## Xexano (2. August 2007)

Übrigens: Ich verstehe eure Probleme mit Carbon-Rahmen nicht so ganz. Es mag sein, dass es bei bestimmten Rahmen Löcher und Dellen gab. Jedoch gibt es auch stabilere Carbon-Rahmen wie z.B. das Scott Ransom. Ich habe diesen Rahmen zufälligerweise einen ganzen Tag im Freeride-Revier Portes du Soleil testen können und mir ist (bis auf dass ich vielleicht die MZ AllMountain 2x durchgeschlagen habe) keine Macken oder Instabilitäten bei so einem Rad aufgefallen. (Ja, ich bin auch die DH-Strecken gefahren!) 1 Tag ist zwar kein Langzeittest, jedoch denke ich, dass die "Zerbrechlichkeit" eines Carbon-Rahmens einfach von ihrer Bauweise abhängt.


----------



## bestmove (2. August 2007)

Prinzipiell sind Carbon Rahmen auch stabil, nur wenn du dich mal lang machst, hast du ein Problem den Schaden zu beurteilen.


----------



## soederbohm (2. August 2007)

Ich hab aber auch schon ein paar gebrochene Carbon-Ransoms gesehen. Meist zwischen Steuerrohr und Hauptrahmen.

Ich bleib dabei, dass man nicht jeden Trend mitmachen muss und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Carbon allein die Zukunft gehört. Warten wir doch lieber mal ab, was wir auf der Eurobike sehen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ow1 (3. August 2007)

Ich denke das kein Hersteller, der international tätig ist, um ein leichtes Carbonbike herum kommt. Aber GT http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283389 ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Die Carbonfullys sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus.

Da war mein gutes altes GT LTS ein wahres Juwel


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2007)

Ich denke nicht so. Es kommt schließlich immer darauf an, welche Märkte man bedienen will. Und Rocky hatte bisher keinen Fokus auf dem CC-Bereich und wird ihn dort vermutlich auch in Zukunft nicht setzen. Warum auch nicht...

Aber nun zurück zum Thema bitte. Diese "Carbon-Ja oder Nein"-Diskussion gibts ja schon ein paar 100x hier im Forum.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht so. Es kommt schließlich immer darauf an, welche Märkte man bedienen will. Und Rocky hatte bisher keinen Fokus auf dem CC-Bereich und wird ihn dort vermutlich auch in Zukunft nicht setzen. Warum auch nicht...



Sie haben aber immerhin ein paar Pros im CC Zirkus am Start. Das sind wirksame Werbeträger und ich frage mich, wie lange die noch mit 1.4kg Scandium Rahmen an den Start gehen werden.



soederbohm schrieb:


> Aber nun zurück zum Thema bitte. Diese "Carbon-Ja oder Nein"-Diskussion gibts ja schon ein paar 100x hier im Forum.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Aber meines Wissens nicht im Rocky Forum. Ist doch auch das einzige Thema in diesem Thread, das einen gewissen Zündstoff hat. Und man kann in einer Diskussion über Neuerungen das Thema Carbon nicht ernsthaft ignorieren.


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2007)

Klar haben sie auch CC-Pros am Start, aber die Bergfraktion überwiegt meiner Meinung nach immernoch (oder irre ich mich?). Und jemandem, der ein Rocky fahren WILL, machen 200-300g Mehrgewicht nichts aus. Wems nicht passt, der kann sich ja ein Scott kaufen, aber ein Scott zu fahren beinhaltet halt eine andere Philisophie als ein Rocky zu fahren!

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du UNBEDINGT einen Carbon-Rahmen brauchst. Lass sie doch einfach machen. Wenn RMB auf den Zug aufspringen will, dann werden sies schon tun, aber sich dabei vermutlich nicht von Dir reinreden lassen  Und wenn nicht passts mir auch, ich war noch ein ein Freund dieses Carbon-Hypes!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du UNBEDINGT einen Carbon-Rahmen brauchst. Lass sie doch einfach machen. Wenn RMB auf den Zug aufspringen will, dann werden sies schon tun, aber sich dabei vermutlich nicht von Dir reinreden lassen  Und wenn nicht passts mir auch, ich war noch ein ein Freund dieses Carbon-Hypes!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Im Gegenteil, ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mich bewusst gegen einen Carbonrahmen entschieden habe, als ich mir letztes Jahr ein Vertex 70 aufbaute. Ich bin aber vor lauter RM-Verehrung nicht so blind, um nicht zu erkennen, dass ein Bike-Hersteller, der auch CC Kunden bedient, heute einfach nicht um das Thema Carbon herumkommt, wenn er auch weiterhin im Geschäft bleiben will.

Edit: Sind übrigens weit mehr als 200-300g drin.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

Sei doch noch erwähnt, dass Carbon durchaus ein Thema bei RM zu sein scheint. Man sieht die eher zaghaften Versuche, am Solo und Vertex Carbonhinterbauten zu verbauen und die Sattelstreben von Element und Slayer SXC aus Carbon zu fertigen. Wurde aber schon erwähnt, dass vom optischen Aspekt mal abgesehen hier Carbon gar nichts bringt.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. August 2007)

Zudem sind diese Carbon-Teile äußerst massiv ausgelegt. Hab bei meinem SXC die Strebe zwar noch nicht einzeln gewogen, aber wenn man sie anschnipst hört man doch deutlich größere Wandstärken als bei einem Lenker oder einer Stütze aus Kohlefaser.
Um's Gewicht geht's bei Rocky, wie ich finde, eh nur zu einem gewissen Teil. Allein die schicke Lackierung bringt sicher 150-200g mehr auf die Waage als es z.B. eine einfache Eloxierung tun würde.
Wer könnte sich denn z.B. ein Rad vorstellen, das wie ein Scale ausschaut (nackte Faser) und wo statt Scott RM drauf steht? Fände ich schrecklich, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Edit: Sind übrigens weit mehr als 200-300g drin.



Erwischt. Es liegen ziemlich genau 350g zwischen einem Scott Scale und einem RM Vertex Team  Das ist schon weit mehr.

Ich hab hier glaub ich schonmal gesagt, dass vor einigen Jahren der gleiche Hype um Titan gemacht wurde, wie DU ihn hier gerade für Carbon promotest. Und letztendlich ist nichts draus geworden. Und anderem auch wg. den hohen Preisen (damals wars glaub ich die teure Verarbeitung). Und dann sieht Dir mal an, wie die Preise für Carbon-Rohmaterial gestiegen sind. Und das werden sie auch in Zukunft, also lasst uns mal abwarten, was letztendlich aus diesem Trend wird.

Ansonsten kann ich Radical nur zustimmen, wenns nur ums Gewicht gehen würde, gäbs auch keine schicken Lackierungen. Und ein RM in "Natur" ist doch nur halb so schön.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ow1 (3. August 2007)

Im CC-Berreich geht es doch um jedes Gramm. Ein Fahrer der unterlegenes Material hat, ist doch schon psychisch im Nachteil, eine Topleistung zu erbringen, wenn er weiss, dass die anderen ein halbes Kilo weniger mitschleppen müssen. Wie viele Fahrer im Rennzirkus fahren mit einem ungelabelten Scott Scale, weil sie einfach das beste Material haben wollen. Ich denke, hier ist das Ende der Fahnenstange noch lange nicht erreicht und Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und treibt die Innovationen an. 
Rocky hat mit Easton einen Toppartner in Sachen Carbon zur Hand. Hier könnte man sicher was gutes draus machen.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Erwischt. Es liegen ziemlich genau 350g zwischen einem Scott Scale und einem RM Vertex Team  Das ist schon weit mehr.



Kommt halt drauf an, auf welche Quellen man sich beruft. Laut weight weenies sind bis 460g drin. Zum Vertex 70 wärens über 500g, womit mein Vertex mit dem gegenwärtigen Aufbau unter 10kg käme. Im CC Bereich sind das Welten. Dafür hab ich nicht bei jedem Steinschlag das Muffensausen...


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2007)

Eben, man muss eben keine Angst wie um einen Carbonrahmen haben. Weshalb sollte der Hersteller dann seinen Kunden doch so etwas zwingend anbieten?

Wg. den Wettkämpfen: Man schaue sich nur an, wie Platt/Bresser die letzten Jahre die Mehretappen-Rennen dominiert haben. Auch ohne extreme Gewichte...


----------



## scuderia (3. August 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin derzeit dran, einen Nachfolger für mein Joshua zu evaluieren und RM ist definitiv in der näheren Auswahl. 
Ab wann findet eigentlich der Modellwechsel 07/08 statt? 
Ist es sinnvoll, jetzt ein neues Bike zu kaufen wenn z.B. nächste Woche die neue Modelle bereits erhältlich sein werden oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

Joshua ist was für ein Bike?


----------



## soederbohm (3. August 2007)

Würde sagen, dass ist abhängig davon, in welchem Bereich Du fährst. Die CC/MA-Modelle werden wohl nächstes Jahr genauso weiterverkauft, auf dem FR-Bereich wird sich ne Menge tun.
Modellwechsel ist in der Regel um den Jahreswechsel herum, je nach Modell auch später.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SlayMe (3. August 2007)

Benutzt man in der Schweiz das Wort EVALUIEREN echt in diesem Zusammenhang? ihr seid ja schräg!


----------



## Christian Sterl (3. August 2007)

weiß jemand von euch inwiefern die 07ner rmx vergriffen sind?.. habe bis jetzt nämlich extrem wenige damit gesehen.. (im vergleich zu 04, 05, 06, ect..) weil mein problem ist, dass ich mir übern winter eines aufbauen wollte, jedoch keine ahnung hab, ob es dann noch welche geben wird bzw ob es momentan überhaupt noch welche gibt. lg chris


----------



## scuderia (3. August 2007)

@wilson
ein Fully von Gary Fisher, Baujahr irgendwann zwischen 97 und 00

@SlayMe
man darf EVALUIEREN brauchen und wird nicht mal komisch angeschaut  

@soederbohm
ich trainiere derzeit auf meinen 1. Running-Marathon (hüstl!!!) und möchte eigentlich auch ein bisschen Abwechslung in meinen Trainingsalltag bringen. Bin definitiv kein DH Type wohl eher CC. Mal schauen wie mich mein Bikeguru beraten wird.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

Dann wird ja da kaum mehr als 80mm Federweg dran sein und ein Element wird dir wie eine Downhillmaschine vorkommen. Ich denke kaum, dass es da auf nächstes Jahr noch einmal wesentliche Neuerungen geben wird und daher brauchst du nicht bis Ende Jahr zu warten.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. August 2007)

Ich glaube, 80mm ist noch geprahlt. Meine Frau hat auch ein Gary Fisher... Joshua "X" (fragt mich nicht, ob das X nochmal ne spezielle Bedeutung hat!). Halt ein Rad mit Antriebsschwinge, dementsprechend (selbst für damalige Verhältnisse) zurückhaltende Performance.


----------



## BlingBling (5. August 2007)

War dieses WE in Oberammergau, habe doch ordentlich Fortschritte gemacht  und habe jetzt definitiv ein Problem.
Ich will mit dem Downhillen anfangen und weis jetzt nicht wie es weiter gehen soll.
RMX suchen oder den neuen DHler.
Ich brauche dringend Preise für den DHler und Infos über die Restverfügberkeiten.

Ich will bei Rocky bleiben.

Oktober soll angeblich ein Test des DHlers in der Freeride stehen (oder doch in der MRM?-na wurscht..TEST!)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2007)

hi,

dann ist aber noch die Frage, ob du wirklich nur Downhill fahren willst.
Das RMX ja ist kein echter Downhiller. Die ganze Geometrie ist auf Freeride ausgelegt. Klar kann man auch DH preschen, aber mit ner richtigen DH Geometrie gehts halt besser.

Der wird bestimmt wieder zwischen 2500-3000 Euro liegen.

Ja in der nächsten Freeride. Bin auch schon gespannt.
Würde an deiner Stelle auch erst mal den Test abwarten.

cu
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuzi78 (6. August 2007)

ja und das FLOW Dj  is verschollen oder was??????? warum wieß denn da keiner was drüber ...


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2007)

Einfach mal abwarten könnte nicht schade. Vielleicht gibt es an dem Bike keine gravierenden Änderungen (wie auch bei einem Dirt-Hardtail), die das Bike schon vorher in die Medien bringen. Ein bisschen Geduld...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2007)

so siehts aus.
das einzige was sich beim Flow wahrscheinlich leicht verändern wird ist 
die Geometrie.

Und 100% die Farbe


----------



## fritzn (7. August 2007)

Rocky Line-Up 08

Der RMX-Nachfolger Flatline ist das neue DH/FR Bike mit verstellbarem Federweg (7,3 - 9", also  185 - 228 mm), 1,5" Steuerrohr und integriertem Steuersatz. Es hat eine sehr geringe Überstandshöhe. Das Gewicht liegt bei 4,9 kg mit DHX Stahlfeder Dämpfer. Eine Geometrie-Tabelle für verschiedene Set-Ups soll beiliegen, um das Bike zum Beispiel für ein Downhill Rennen mit Doppelbrücke oder danach zum Freeriden für Single-Crown-Gabeln einzustellen.  
Das Bike wird in drei Ausführungen ab 2,649 $ erhältlich sein, für die voll ausgestattete Downhill-Version sind 4,500 $ fällig (US Dollar-Preise).







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


Rocky Mountain Flatline 2008

Das Slopestyle Slayer wird das Switch ersetzen und ist seit Monaten Wade Simmons´ Lieblingsbike. Der Federweg ist 6" (152 mm) wie bei allen Slayer Modellen. Der Lenkwinkel ist 66° im Gegensatz zu den 68° des Slayer Super XC. Das Slayer SS wurde überall verstärkt, um richtig zur Sache gehen zu können. Die Preise stehen noch nicht fest.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Rocky Mountain Slayer SS 2008

Außerdem wird Rocky für 2008 einen Stahl-29er im Programm haben.

Quellen: 
www.mtbr.com, http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/7220-2008-rocky-mountain-preview.html


----------



## wilson (7. August 2007)

Was mach ein "Dura Ace" Aufkleber an einem Downhillbike. Und warum dann noch Deore, XTR und dann doch noch Saint....?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2007)

Also das Slopstyle Slayer finde ich ja sehr schön. 
bitte, bitte lass es auch 3,9 - 4,3 kilo wiegen......

der DHler weckt auch immer mehr mein Interesse.
Wahrscheinlich wird er mich mit schickem Lack auch umhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. August 2007)

hm, iwi verliert Rocky bei mir den Ruf als Lieblingsmarke.....


----------



## BommelMaster (7. August 2007)

wer geld sparen will kauft sich einfach ein 2005er switch. is ja eh fast das gleiche radl.

der dhler ist geil ! zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber echt nicht verkehrt und auch schön dass er so gut verstellbar ist. aber was soll so ein saukurzes steuerrohr bewirken?


----------



## dirtpaw (7. August 2007)

coole Sache, 2008 wird mein Bankkonto wohl geschont, was Rockys anbelangt!

happy trails


----------



## SlayMe (7. August 2007)

Hm, ich hatte gehofft, dass Rocky am Slopestyle Slayer noch etwas feilen würde. Das Oberrohr ist zu rund (kurz vorm Sattelrohr) und das Verbindungsblech (zwischen Unterrohr und Sitzrohr) zu eckig. Und da die beiden Extreme auch noch direkt nebeneinander liegen, fällt das auch total auf.
Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. August 2007)

hmmm.....na ja....schau mer halt mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2007)

Gibt es noch keinen Neuigkeiten über das 2008er Slayer SXC??

Hat sich am Hinterbau was geändert? Breiter für 2,4er Schlappen?
Gewicht?
Farben?
Dämpfer?

Fragen über Fragen......, wer weiß was? 

Wo bekomt man noch einen 18" Rahmen von 2007 günstig?


Andraes


----------



## ribisl (7. August 2007)

das slayer ss gfallt ma , aber eigentlich kann ich jetzt sagen genau das richtige der immer größer werdenden Slayerfamilie gekauft zu haben 
Nicht zu filigran wie das SXC und trotzdem mit Luftdämpfer und schnell verstellbaren PP und natürlich stabil.


----------



## bestmove (7. August 2007)

Mit dem SXC hab ich auch genau das Richtige getroffen, ein super Tourer mit Schwerpunkt bergab. Das New Slayer und das SS sind mir zu fett, dann gönne ich mir lieber ein Switch für die dicken Dinge im Leben! Also wenn das alles ist für 2008 dann kann ich auch endlich mal mein Bankkonto schonen


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2007)

Wenn ich die Bilder vom RMX Nachfolger genau anschaue, mir diesen Frame dann lackiert vorstelle weiß ich genau, was ich mir nächstes Jahr aus Canada mitbringen werde.....


----------



## nm_sushi (7. August 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> ... Bike wird in drei Ausführungen ab 2,649 $ erhältlich sein, für die voll ausgestattete Downhill-Version ...



soll dann eine ausführung nur der rahmen sein? oder gibts das nur komplett ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (7. August 2007)

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass das der Preis für die günstigste Komplettversion ist.
Aber das sind US-Preise und wie wir von den 10er Modellen wissen, muss nicht alles auch in EU verfügbar sein.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Bike hier irgendwo komplett für kanppe 2000 EUR zu haben sein wird.

Den Rahmen gibts natürlich einzeln. Den Preis kenne ich nicht, doch die "Farbe" soll Alu raw sein, um Gewicht zu sparen. Also wie abgebildet. Weiter vorne im Thread sind ja schon gelbe Rocky Schriftzüge zu sehen, evtl. wird es so aussehen.
Die Komplettbikes sind lackiert, das günstige Model kommt angeblich mit RS Domain Gabel.

Wg. der Dura-Ace Aufkleber: Dura-Ace hat schon seine Berechtigung im DH-Race. Feinabgestufte Kassette, niedriges Gewicht.


----------



## nm_sushi (7. August 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Ich hab das so verstanden, dass das der Preis für die günstigste Komplettversion ist.
> Aber das sind US-Preise und wie wir von den 10er Modellen wissen, muss nicht alles auch in EU verfügbar sein.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Bike hier irgendwo komplett für kanppe 2000 EUR zu haben sein wird.
> 
> ...



geile sache ... gefällt absolut. so ein ungefährer erscheinungstermin gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht (außer 2008)? ich denk mal auf der eurobike wirds dann genaue infos geben


----------



## b12k3 (7. August 2007)

Schon schade mit dem RMX, allein die Schwinge ist ein Traum.

Nun aber mal zum Topic, 2008, gibts 1.5 Steuersätze nur als Integriert? Die Dinger mag ich nicht!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. August 2007)

naja,
Ich weiss jetzt nicht soo genau, wie die Hersteller aus Übersee das handhaben...
Am 30. August beginnt die Eurobike, danach sollten wir wohl schlauer sein
Bis dahin gibts nur Spekulationen.


----------



## trainingssau86 (8. August 2007)

Weiß zufällig jemand wieviel Räder Rocky weltweit/Deutschland verkauft? Rocky gehört für mich als jahrelanger SCOTT-Fahrer zu einer der schönsten Marken im Bikegeschäft, aber ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass es bei denen gerade so für´s Überleben reicht.

Kann mir da jemand Infos geben?


----------



## Nofaith (8. August 2007)

@ trainingssau86

Die letzten Zahlen an verkauften Rädern/Rahmen hab ich von 2005, da waren es für Deutschland insgesamt 2000-2500. 

Wobei Du berücksichtigen musst, das es bei uns nur die höheren/teueren Modelle gibt. Die 10er oder 30er Baureihen werden nicht oder selten angeboten(wenn nur als reine Vororder-Bikes). Auch sind die Preise bei uns deutlich höher als in den Staaten, durch den guten Euro-Kurs müsste das eigentlich anders sein 

Back to the topic:

Also irgendwie verliert Rocky mit diesem Line-Up ein Stück "Kultstatus", die Rahmenformen sind nicht mehr "typisch" RM. Diese Rohrgeschlängel erinnern mich eher an Specialized und Co. Und das Switch für das Slopestyle fallen zu lassen, naja, dann hätten sie auch das 2005er Switch so im Programm lassen können, Gewicht und FW sind eh gleich. Eventuell das Oberrohr am Switch etwas abgesenkt und gut wär's gewesen! Warum hab ich meins nur verkauft


----------



## Nofaith (8. August 2007)

Täusch ich mich oder haben sie bei beiden Bikes keine Möglichkeiten geschaffen die Züge/Leitungen ordentlich zu verlegen. Sieht so aus als wäre alles nur mit Kabelbindern befestigt


----------



## fritzn (9. August 2007)

Zuerst haben mir die Dinger auch nicht gefallen. Und am Element und Vertex finde ich das Hydroform Tubing auch nicht gerechtfertigt (25 Jahre gings mit runden Rohren) - hier ist es mir zu offensichtlich, dass mal was neues her musste bzw. der Druck durch die Konkurrenz hier auf Rocky wirkt. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass an dem Design für diese beiden Modelle noch weiterentwickelt wird.
Beim neuen Flatline erkenne ich aber schon die Denke und die Leistung, was für mich ein Rocky ausmacht, und das sind klares, belastungsorientiertes Design und clevere Lösungen, und das ganze in einem harmonischen Gesamtbild. An dem Teil ist jeder mm durchdacht, du kannst die Kräfte förmlich fliessen sehen.
Im Vergleich mit Speci oder Santa fragt man sich schon, warum deren Rahmen  diese oder jene Biegung aufweisen, beim Rocky leuchtet mir das sofort ein.
Ich schätze auch, dass die Erfahrungen bei der Entwicklung des Flatline in die XC Modelle eingeflossen sind, und diese einfach früher auf den Markt mussten, um schon mal vorzufühlen, wie das Design ankommt. Bzw. bot es sich an, im XC einer der ersten zu sein, die Hydroform beherrschen. Das DH Modell kickt jetzt richtig, und es sieht einfach völlig durchkonzipiert aus.
Sicher, schade um die klassischen Rahmenformen, aber Innovation muss sein, und Rocky als Erfinder der sloping top tube hat sich schon damals nicht mit den Konventionen zufriedengegeben.


----------



## blaubaer (9. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich oder haben sie bei beiden Bikes keine Möglichkeiten geschaffen die Züge/Leitungen ordentlich zu verlegen. Sieht so aus als wäre alles nur mit Kabelbindern befestigt



liegt vllcht daran dass es nur prototypen sind  
in der serie werden sicher kabelhalterungen vorhanden sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (10. August 2007)

Naja, Hydroforming gibt's im Bike-Bereich bei anderen Herstellern schon länger(z.B. Centurion, Specialized expermentierte schon für den 2002er S-Works FSR M4 mit dieser Technologie,..) Man ist also kaum einer der ersten


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2007)

ich glaube das was er meint ist dass die rohre von rund in viereckig übergehen. ist ja auch nichts anderes als hydroforming, nur eben nicht so offensichtlich wie bei specialzed.


z.b. das 2001er slayer ist schon so gebaut


----------



## fritzn (10. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, Hydroforming gibt's im Bike-Bereich bei anderen Herstellern schon länger(z.B. Centurion, Specialized expermentierte schon für den 2002er S-Works FSR M4 mit dieser Technologie,..) Man ist also kaum einer der ersten



Klar gibt´s das schon länger und Rocky sind nicht DIE ersten. Sondern haben erstmal in Ruhe entwickelt. Als der Trend dann da war, hatten sie aber schon ein Konzept, das übers rumexperimentieren hinausging.

Also unter den (fünf) Ersten, die die Technik sehr gut beherrschen und unter denen diejenigen, bei denen das Ganze überzeugt.


----------



## Nofaith (10. August 2007)

Bei Vertex und Element finde ich ist der Nutzen mehr als fragwürdig, bei den kleinen Rahmengrössen erreicht man eventuell etwas mehr Steifigkeit durch die Verbindung des Ober- und Unterrohrs im Lenkkopfbereich, aber bei den 19er oder 20.5er ist das nicht mehr gegeben, da die Rohre getrennt am Lenkkopf angeschweisst sind. Ein schräg abgesägtes und angefrästes Rohr hat eine grösser Verbindungsfläche als ein gerade verbautes Rohr!

Der Wegfall des Switch und RMX ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, Rocky hat seit 2005 dann 4 Modelle eingestampft(Old Slayer, New Slayer 06, Switch und RMX). Nicht jeder der eines der "alten" Modelle fährt, wird sich bei den neuen Modellen wieder finden. Sie "O-Ton: Mein Konto wird 2008 geschont" vieler hier im Forum.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Wegfall des Switch und RMX ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, Rocky hat seit 2005 dann 4 Modelle eingestampft(Old Slayer, New Slayer 06, Switch und RMX). Nicht jeder der eines der "alten" Modelle fährt, wird sich bei den neuen Modellen wieder finden. Sie "O-Ton: Mein Konto wird 2008 geschont" vieler hier im Forum.



Ich finde nicht dass es der falsche Weg ist. Klar wir hier im Rocky Thread haben alle das ein oder andere Rocky. Wir sind auch Glücklich damit! Aber wer kann es sich von "uns" schon leisten sich jedes Jahr ein bis zwei neue Bikes zu kaufen. Dadurch dass Rocky neue Modelle entwickelt ziehen sie meiner Meinung nach viele weitere Kunden an. Ich kenn einige die mit dem RMX nichts anfangen konnten weil es ihnen Optisch als auch vom Einsatzzweck nicht gefallen hat. Solche Leute bekommen jetzt die Chance sich doch zu überlegen sich ein Rocky anzuschaffen. Durch neue Modelle ziehen sie neue Kunden. Die alten Kunden die bereits ein Rocky haben, haben ja schon eins..  

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein!?!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. August 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein!?!



Alta, Du hast ja echt nur bunte Knete im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. August 2007)

omg, das ist doch ein schlechter scherz oder.....looool


----------



## bestmove (10. August 2007)

Ich find das gar nicht so abwegig vom Turbo ... trotz der bunten Knete  wäre doch schlimm, wenn ich jedes Jahr den Druck auf ein neues Bike verspüre


----------



## dirtpaw (10. August 2007)

also sorry, dass Flatline ist für mich ein Demo clon/clown. Ich denke wir beenden hier die Entwicklung die mit dem 01er RM6 begonnen hat. Denn letzendlich war das RMX ja ne Weiterentwicklung davon. Der Paradigmenwechsel wurde durch das 06er New Slayer eingeleitet. Dieses Design findet sich jetzt im gesamten Programm wieder: New Slayer; SXC, Slayer SS, Flatline. So wie eben damals beim RM6: RM7 und RMX.
Keine Ahnung ob das Rocky Fans verschreckt. Ich persönlich werde wahrscheinlich kein 08er Modell kaufen. Mal schauen ob ichs durchhalte! Ich persönlich fand die Lochblech-;CNC-, Schweissnahtoptik von RM6/RM7/Pipeline/RMX und vom 05er-07er Switch und auch (nur) beim 06er Slayer unerreicht. Entsprechend sieht mein Fuhrpark aus.
@turbo: Hey, is schon ok. Du musst das Zeug ja cool finden, is ja umsonst!

happy trails


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. August 2007)

Ich mein ja nur, dass immer ein riesen Hype gemacht wird wenn sich was verändert. Als das Slayer letztes Jahr raus kam haben alle gejammert und gesagt "So ein Scheiß das kauf ich mir nicht!" Und jetzt schaut mal wer alles ein Slayer hat. Rocky konnte gar nicht so viele produzieren wie verlangt wurden.
Was ich sagen will ist, dass veränderungen nicht immer schlecht sind! Sobald das Flatline auf der Eurobike präsentiert wird und es die ersten Feedbacks geben wird, ändert sich diese Unterhaltung wahrscheinlich schlagartig!

Und umsonst ist mal gar nix!

schönen Abend noch.


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2007)

du hast ja im prinzip recht, turbolenzen.

aber ich find halt dass rocky sich auch keinen gefallen tut, wenn sie alle 2-3 jahre die produktpalette ändern. 

es gibt bikes bei rocky wie z.b. das element das wird nach wie vor gebaut, eben in modifizierter art und weise. aber es steht für einen einsatzbereich und diesen erfüllt es total. und jedes jahr noch etwas besser eben.

wenn ich jetz alle 2-3 jahre neue produkte und konzepte erschaffe, wo bleibt dann die perfektion? ich bin der meinung, dass ein richtiges rad reifen muss wie ein guter wein. naja net ganz so. wird ja net besser wenn man es in der garage stehen hat, aber wenn man sich ein konzept überlegt z.b. ein (damals hätt ich gesagt freerider, jetzt muss ich sagen: ) enduro wie es das switch war und jetz das slayer ist, sollte man daran feilen und die idee nach 2 jahren nicht ausm fenster schmeißen. wenn man das tut muss man sich eingestehen dass man einen fehler gemacht hat. weil anscheinend das neue besser ist.  

ich bin mehr für produktpflege als für immer neu und immer moderner. so werden sie auf dauer nicht alle kunden halten, aber das ist rocky's sache nicht unsere. unsere sache ist aber dass wir mit den produkten leben müssen, und besser wirds für uns bestimmt nicht wenn sich die rocky leute jedes jahr was andres überlegen. dann wird nämlich nicht unbedingt alles besser, sondern nur anders. ein konzept wie z.b. eine wollmilchsau muss reifen, und kann man nicht aufm zeichenbrett neu erfinden.

das rmx fand ich geil, geiler als das rm7. eben produktpflege und resultat jahrelanger entwicklungen. das neue flatline find ich klasse, würd mir aber eher als produkt UNTER dem RMX gefallen. nämlich ein echtes BIG bike mit dem rmx und eine wirkliche bikeparkwaffe bei der man von dh bis slopestyle alles einstellen kann. das switch wäre für mich ein echter freerider gewesen mit dem man eigentlich auch mal bergauf fahren sollte. hat sich letztes jahr nicht ganz so ergeben damit. statt dem switch wär da so ein flatline in der produktpalette besser gewesen muss ich sagen


----------



## Schwarzwald (10. August 2007)

Sorry für den massiven Themenwechsel - aber weiß zufällig wer, wie die 2008 Blizzard Rahmen aussehen werden? Ich meine vor allem die Lackierung, denke nicht, dass sich die Geo ändert 

Danke und Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. August 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder vom RMX Nachfolger genau anschaue, mir diesen Frame dann lackiert vorstelle weiß ich genau, was ich mir nächstes Jahr aus Canada mitbringen werde.....



Und dafür dein RMX Canuck verkaufen   Pfui, schäm dich   

Sigi


----------



## Nofaith (11. August 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Als das Slayer letztes Jahr raus kam haben alle gejammert und gesagt "So ein Scheiß das kauf ich mir nicht!" Und jetzt schaut mal wer alles ein Slayer hat. Rocky konnte gar nicht so viele produzieren wie verlangt wurden.



So, nu guckste mal wieviel Varianten es gerade von diesem Bike in der aktuellen Palette noch gibt! In Deutschland mal gerade eins (50er), auf Bikes.com mal gerade zwei (30er, 50er). Bin mal gespannt ob das Modell noch 2008 im Line-Up ist. Wenn's so eng war mit der Produktion versteh ich gar nicht das man 2006er Rahmen noch massig findet.

Naja, egal. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, mir gefällt die Richtung in die RM zurzeit geht nicht, das galt/gilt für's New Slayer genau wie für das neue Flatlinie. Das wird sich auch nicht durch die Eurobike ändern, das hat's die letzten beiden Jahre nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## nm_sushi (11. August 2007)

also das flatline hats mir echt angetan ... wie ist das denn immer so bei rocky mountain? kann man auf der eurobike vorbestellen? wann sind sonst immer so die neuen modelle auf den markt?


----------



## numinisflo (11. August 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Und dafür dein RMX Canuck verkaufen   Pfui, schäm dich
> 
> Sigi




Niemals würde ich mein RMX verkaufen Sigi!
Aber ein Bike mehr kann ja sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (11. August 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Aber ein Bike mehr kann ja sicher nicht schaden.



   Wem sagst du das   . 

Sigi


----------



## Xexano (12. August 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Niemals würde ich mein RMX verkaufen Sigi!
> Aber ein Bike mehr kann ja sicher nicht schaden.



Doch... es entwickelt sich daraus ein massiver Schaden im Konto.... leider!

Schickes Slayer SS und schickes Flatline. Jedoch schade um das Switch und RMX; es verschwinden gleich zwei ganze Produktpaletten, in denen viel Erfahrung und Entwicklung steckt. Die beiden Bikes waren schon wohl zu perfekt,  um noch irgendwelche "Innovation" aufzuzeigen, also musste etwas Neues her und das Alte eingestampft werden! Tja, der Markt hat es nötig, die Leute warten ja ständig auf Neuheiten! Ein Grund mehr, mein RMX zu behalten und es zu pflegen!

Zum Slayer: Habe ich es richtig verstanden: Es kommt neben dem SS-Ding ein CC-Slayer? Wie soll das aussehen? Voll-Carbon-Hinterbau, Scandium-Rahmen etc?

Zum Flatline: Da steckt viel Innovation drin. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mal so ein Ding in meine Finger zum Probieren kriege! Wie sich das Ding auf der FR/DH-Strecke von meinem RMX unterscheidet?! *nachdenk und träum*
Hey, wo muss ich mich melden, damit ich auch wie die Freeride ein Testbike bekomme?


----------



## SlayMe (12. August 2007)

So schön die Rockys auch immer sind und so sehr wir auch an ihnen hängen, die Radindustrie ist eben super schnell mit Weiterentwicklungen und da kann auch Rocky nicht zurückstehen. That's how the story goes.
Und bei einigen Modellen war dann auch das Potential ausgeschöpft. Für das Old Slayer bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dann nicht sinnvoll war, da noch etwas rauszukitzeln. Daher war das New Slayer nur konsequent. Denn das Slayer ist als Enduro gestartet und konnte dem (heutigen Endurokonzept)überhaupt nicht mehr gerecht werden. 
Das RMX und das Switch sind vielleicht einfach nur zu eng an den neuen Schwestermodellen dran, als dass es sich rentiert alle Modellreihen aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2007)

Habe Foto von Slayer 70 SXC Rahmen 2008.
Würde es hier reinsetzen, wenn ich wüsste wie.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wilson (13. August 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> So schön die Rockys auch immer sind und so sehr wir auch an ihnen hängen, die Radindustrie ist eben super schnell mit Weiterentwicklungen und da kann auch Rocky nicht zurückstehen. That's how the story goes.
> Und bei einigen Modellen war dann auch das Potential ausgeschöpft. Für das Old Slayer bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dann nicht sinnvoll war, da noch etwas rauszukitzeln. Daher war das New Slayer nur konsequent. Denn das Slayer ist als Enduro gestartet und konnte dem (heutigen Endurokonzept)überhaupt nicht mehr gerecht werden.
> Das RMX und das Switch sind vielleicht einfach nur zu eng an den neuen Schwestermodellen dran, als dass es sich rentiert alle Modellreihen aufrecht zu erhalten.



Ich glaube schon, dass der Trend Richtung Enduro eine Entwicklung wie das New Slayer rechtfertigt. Allerdings macht es auch keinen Sinn, gute und ausgereifte Konstruktionen wie das Old Slayer einfach über Bord zu werfen. Nebst dem Bedürftnis nach mehr Federweg besteht immer noch eine Nachfrage nach leichten All-Mountain Konstruktionen mit um die 130mm Federweg, die das alte Slayer perfekt abdeckte. Auch hätte man ja hier den FORM Rohrsatz und ev. Carbon am Hinterbau (sinnvoll oder nicht) einsetzen können. Nun klafft zwischen dem Race Fully mit 11kg und dem 13kg Slayer SXC einfach eine Lücke. Aber mal sehen, was es auf 08 alles geben wird.


----------



## MTsports (13. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe Foto von Slayer 70 SXC Rahmen 2008.
> Würde es hier reinsetzen, wenn ich wüsste wie.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



So


----------



## Soulbrother (13. August 2007)

seeehr schlicht bzw. schon eher fade


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. August 2007)

Also mir gefällt es sehr ..... Allerdings ist das SXC nicht mein Fall ....


----------



## Xexano (13. August 2007)

Täusche ich mich oder ist das Unterrohr am Steuerrohr etwas krummer als beim vorherigen SXC?

Sonst sehe ich aber keinerlei Veränderungen?  (Bis auf die Lackierung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (13. August 2007)

Sehr schön dezent das SXC, find ich gar nicht schlecht die Lackierung. Kann man eben mit anderen Parts diverse Farbakzente setzen. Aber beim PiggyPack aufpumpen, is wohl leider immer noch Finger brechen angesagt ...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. August 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich da bis auf die Lackierung und einen anders gesetzten Sticker auch nicht ansatzweise einen Unterschied zum 07er 
Find ich aber auch irgendwie gut, das 07er SXC ist m.M.n. ein sehr ausgeglichenes Bike.


----------



## SlayMe (13. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Allerdings macht es auch keinen Sinn, gute und ausgereifte Konstruktionen wie das Old Slayer einfach über Bord zu werfen. Nebst dem Bedürftnis nach mehr Federweg besteht immer noch eine Nachfrage nach leichten All-Mountain Konstruktionen mit um die 130mm Federweg, die das alte Slayer perfekt abdeckte.
> Nun klafft zwischen dem Race Fully mit 11kg und dem 13kg Slayer SXC einfach eine Lücke.



Die sollte wohl das ETS-X abdecken. Die mussten sich da zwischen Old Slayer und dem "modernen" ETS-X entscheiden (denke ich) und haben das Old Slayer geopfert, weil "Slayer" der geilste Bikename überhaupt ist - für ein Enduro. Das mit dem Namen könnte auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass jetzt gleich drei verschiedene Modelle so heißen, oder?


----------



## el Lingo (13. August 2007)

Eine Differenz von 2kg macht für mich noch keine klaffende Lücke aus. Da frage ich mich wirklich:"Geht's denn noch?" Es geht hier um Bikes und mit 13kg sollte noch jeder einen Berg hoch fahren können. Und bei den 13kg ist sicher noch eine Menge Einsparpotential vorhanden. Also wo ist das Problem???


----------



## SlayMe (13. August 2007)

Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm.
Das Gute ist ja auch, dass man die alten Modelle für schmales Geld gebraucht kaufen kann und daher nichts vermissen muss. Ich meine schlimmer wäre es doch, wenn Rocky Räder wie das Switch, RMX oder Old Slayer nie gebaut hätte. Dann würde ich auch was vermissen - aber so...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2007)

wie kann ich denn nun ein foto vom 2008er sxc 70 Rahmen hier rein setzten?

andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. August 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Eine Differenz von 2kg macht für mich noch keine klaffende Lücke aus. Da frage ich mich wirklich:"Geht's denn noch?" Es geht hier um Bikes und mit 13kg sollte noch jeder einen Berg hoch fahren können. Und bei den 13kg ist sicher noch eine Menge Einsparpotential vorhanden. Also wo ist das Problem???




Für MICH ist da ein klaffende Lücke. Es sind nicht nur die 2 Kg, sondern auch der Einsatzbereich. Das Old Slayer ist ein für den Downhill verbessertes Tourenbike. Das New Slayer ein Downhillbike mit dem man notfalls gerade noch bergauf kommt. Die Lücke sollte wohl durch das ETSX gefüllt werden, aber das ist nix für mich...  Wie gesagt IMHO...


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn nun ein foto vom 2008er sxc 70 Rahmen hier rein setzten?
> 
> andreas



Du gehst auf Fotoalbum, dann auf "Album Admin" und machst ein upload von dem Foto. Sofern dein Foto auf dem server liegt, sollte dir der URL angezeigt werden, den du hier beim normalen Posting einfügen kannst.



			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das New Slayer ein Downhillbike mit dem man notfalls gerade noch bergauf kommt ...


So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein, für mich trifft die Aussage zu 100% auf das Switch zu. Und das Slayer SXC kriegst du logger auf ~12kg und das fährt sich hervorragend auf Touren ...


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2007)

Locker auf 12kg? Das würd ich gern mal sehen


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Locker auf 12kg? Das würd ich gern mal sehen


Ähem, *hüstel* ich hab schon die neue Federgabel von DT SWISS die EXC 150 mit einbezogen


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2007)

Das ist dann aber geschummelt  Ich hab von den wenigen Leuten, die so eine Gabel mal gefahren sind, noch nie was Positives im Vergleich zu einer "richtigen" Gabel gelesen.
Ich kastriere mein Slayer ab und an auch mal um für eine Tour weniger Balast mit zu schleppen, aber so eine Gabel paßt performance-technisch wohl kein Stück zum Hinterbau. 
Je nach Reifen käme ich bei meinem Aufbau auf ca. 12.5kg, würd ich nochmal einen Haufen Geld in die Hand nehmen gingen auch knapp über 12. Aber das ist dann mehr als sackteuer, alles andere als locker und geht bei einigen Teilen stark am normalen Einsatzzweck vorbei (oder man muß das Geld in den Massen wirklich locker haben, um viele extrem teure Verschleissteile tauschen zu können). Wenn man dann noch auf "Lieblings-Teile" gänzlich verzichtet, könnten evtl. auch 11.5kg machbar sein. Wie gesagt dann aber mit sehr sehr hohem Preis und hohem Service-Aufwand.
"Locker", sinnig aufgebaut mit normalen Reifen würd ich eher 14.0-14.5kg sagen.


----------



## blaubaer (15. August 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


>



hab heute neues erfahren, zwar nicht wirklich viel neues, einiges ist ja schon bekannt, aber das unterohr wird nicht so kommen wie auf dem Foto    

in 2 1/2 wochen wissen wir sicher alle mehr ...


----------



## fritzn (15. August 2007)

Rrrraus damit, Du Sau!


----------



## nm_sushi (15. August 2007)

kommt dieser kleine fender doch weg? nun ja ... wird trotzdem geil aussehn


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Rrrraus damit, Du Sau!



mehr weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## wilson (16. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für MICH ist da ein klaffende Lücke. Es sind nicht nur die 2 Kg, sondern auch der Einsatzbereich. Das Old Slayer ist ein für den Downhill verbessertes Tourenbike. Das New Slayer ein Downhillbike mit dem man notfalls gerade noch bergauf kommt. Die Lücke sollte wohl durch das ETSX gefüllt werden, aber das ist nix für mich...  Wie gesagt IMHO...



Ganz genau. Viel wichtiger als das Gewicht ist z.B. die Geometrie, die beim Old Slayer eher Richtung Element mit mehr Federweg ging, beim New Slayer dann aber  doch eine ganz andere Geschichte ist. 

Zudem erschliesst sich mir der Sinn darin, ein Rad wie das New Slayer oder auch das SXC mit Leichtbauparts auf 12 kg runterzutrimmen, überhaupt nicht...

Bezüglich des ETSX steht eine sehr wohlwollende Rezension in der aktuellen MTB Action. Offenbar hat der Karbon-Hinterbau doch etwas in Sachen Steifigkeit gebracht. Vielleicht muss ich meine Meinung bez. dieses Bikes doch revidieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2007)

Das SXC zu stark zu erleichtern ist sicher am Sinn vorbei. Aber die Geometrie empfinde ich als äußerst ausgeglichen. Man kann damit bergab sehr gut laufen lassen, klar. Aber man hat auch für leichteres Gefälle und zackige Kurven oder fürs Bergauffahren eine gute Position auf/im Rad. Es fährt sich keineswegs wie ein kastriertes DH-Bike oder ein ausgewachsener Freerider, bei denen man gerade bergauf ja doch recht deutlich zu spüren bekommt, daß das nicht die Intention der Entwickler war.


----------



## wilson (16. August 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das SXC zu stark zu erleichtern ist sicher am Sinn vorbei. Aber die Geometrie empfinde ich als äußerst ausgeglichen. Man kann damit bergab sehr gut laufen lassen, klar. Aber man hat auch für leichteres Gefälle und zackige Kurven oder fürs Bergauffahren eine gute Position auf/im Rad. Es fährt sich keineswegs wie ein kastriertes DH-Bike oder ein ausgewachsener Freerider, bei denen man gerade bergauf ja doch recht deutlich zu spüren bekommt, daß das nicht die Intention der Entwickler war.



Wie siehst Du es im direkten Vergleich zum Old Slayer? Bist Du beide gefahren? Ich leider nicht (ich quatsche hier nur so daher ), habe aber von einem, der beide gefahren ist, gehört, dass das alte schon wesentlich besser klettern würde.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2007)

Ne, bin nicht beide gefahren. Die Geo sollte aber annähernd gleich sein, frag mich wie man da einen großartigen Unterschied spürt  
Was ich vorher gefahren bin war ein Cove G-Spot, sogar mit längerem Oberrohr. Mit dem Slayer fahr ich lieber berghoch, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Selbst die kürzeren Kettenstreben sind kein Nachteil.


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

Die Geometrie der beiden Bikes unterscheidet sich in allen Punkten, bin nur zu Faul alles hier aufzuschreiben, aber auf der Rocky seite lässt sich das auch nachlesen


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2007)

- Lenkwinkel ist gleich
- Sitzwinkel ist gleich
- Oberrohrlänge ist gleich
...

Ich hab um ehrlich zu sein keinen Unterschied bei der Geometrie gefunden! Hinterbau ist anders, aber die Geo? Seh ich nirgends was von.

http://bikes.com/bikes/2007/SLAYER/slayer-30.aspx
http://bikes.com/bikes/2007/slayer_sxc/slayersxc-90.aspx


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

Ne, ist nicht gleich, hab Rocky Kataloge hier, von 05 und von 07

Da sind immer Geo Tabellen drin....

- Lenkwinkel ist nicht gleich
- Sitzwinkel ist nicht gleich
- Oberrohrlänge ist nicht gleich


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2007)

Ich hab keine Kataloge hier, die aktuellen Modelle sind definitiv gleich  Kann ja nicht die Geo von anno Tobak mit der von heute vergleichen.
Jetzt wäre interessant zu wissen wo dein 06er Katalog ist, ob Rocky evtl. da schon das normale Slayer geo-technisch verändert hat.
Die Geos der 07er Räder werden ja kaum im Netz und im Katalog unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## wilson (16. August 2007)

Ich habe mal auf bikes.com nachgeschaut:

Steuerrohrwinkel: Slayer 05:69°/SXC:68°
Sitzwinkel: Slayer 05:72.5°/SXC:73°
Oberrohr: Sl 05:605mm/SXC:591mm
Steuerrohr: Sl 05:115/SXC:120
Kettenstrebe: Sl 05:430mm/SXC:437mm
Radabstand: Sl05:1093mm/SXC:1126mm
...

Das ist doch nicht die gleiche Geometrie?


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2007)

Dann hab ich mal wieder was mißverstanden... sorry dafür 

Die Geo ähnelt dann, bis auf den Lenkwinkel (mit welcher Gabel?), eher meinem Cove. Wie sich das im Vergleich verhält hab ich ja schon angemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

puh, endlich glaub er es mir


----------



## Schwarzwald (16. August 2007)

Hab's im SXC Threat bereits mal geschrieben - man kommt mit dem SXC gut den Berg hoch, es steigt spät und das Gewicht (vom 70er) ist im Rahmen. Bin das SXC 70 relativ lang probegefahren. Aber ich hatte beim Old Slayer auf jeden Fall den Eindruck, dass es mehr Vortrieb hat - sprich jede kleinste Tretbewegung mündet in Vortrieb - das Gefühl hat mir beim SXC gefehlt.
Für mein Zweck, lang ruppige Touren mit möglichst viel hm zu fahren war dann das Old die bessere Wahl - wer aber die Prio auf viel Spaß bergab legt, ist mit dem SXC eindeutig besser bedient.

Grüße
Schwarzwald

P.S. Bergauf läst sich das Old Slayer sogar mit einem Storck Adrenalin vergleichen!


----------



## nuts (17. August 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> zwischen switch und slayer liegen welten !
> federweg,180/150, einsatzzweck, steifigkeit, gewicht sind einfach
> voellig verschiedene bikes
> 
> ...



sorry das ich sowas altes wieder hervor zitiere...

Aber im Moment denke ich eher das du den   Smiley verdient hattest....

happy trails and good evening


----------



## Radical_53 (17. August 2007)

@deco: War doch eine schöne Demonstration "wie stehe ich perfekt auf dem Schlauch", oder nicht?


----------



## inverted (17. August 2007)

nene nuts, der Ohlenschleyer hat das damals schon richtig erkannt, und es hat sich ja auch heraus gestellt, das du damals einfach nur einen hirnrissigen, dummen Gedanken geaeussert hast: Das Slayer SS wird niemals der Switch Nachfolger, warum auch? 
Total anderes Fahrrad... und warum sollte das tonnenschwere, vom Einsatzbereich her viel zu nah ans RMX herangerueckte Switch ersetzt werden? 
schwachmat


----------



## bestmove (17. August 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> Total anderes Fahrrad... und warum sollte das tonnenschwere, vom Einsatzbereich her viel zu nah ans RMX herangerueckte Switch ersetzt werden?


Yep, das kann ich nur bestätigen und die Aussage das zwischen dem aktuellen Switch und dem Slayer Welten liegen, doppelt unterstreichen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (17. August 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> ...nuts, ...du ...hirnrissigen, dummen ...schwachmat



seit August 2007 im Forum hier vertreten und so eine unglaublich primitive Ausdrucksweise... peinlich sowas in der Öffentlichkeit, auch wenn's nur ein Forum ist --> inverted = ignored  

User wie bestmove hingegen sind die, die das, was du irgendwo zwischen Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen versteckt geschrieben hast niederschreiben OHNE sich selbst lächerlich machen zu müssen. Vielleicht lernst du das ja auch noch im Laufe der Zeit... 

by the way: nen Freund von mir fährt auch nen Flow...


----------



## inverted (18. August 2007)

das mit dem Flow macht fuer mich keinen Sinn, mir ist relativ egal, was deine Freunde fahren.

aber wenn du meinen Post genau anschaust, wirst du entdecken, das Ironie darin steckt und der Diss in Wirklichkeit gegen Ohlenschleyer geht, was dadurch deutlich wird, das du schon vor mehr als zwei Monaten erkannt hast, dass das Slayer SS das Switch ersetzen wird, was der Rest des Forums doch erst ein bisschen spaeter erkannt hat.


----------



## decolocsta (18. August 2007)

inverted = ignore?

Bin dabei


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. August 2007)

Bei MTBR.com wird gemunkelt, das RM das Hammer einstellt. Weiß hier jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## nuts (19. August 2007)

@inverted: okay, wenn ich ihn so lese ergibt er einen anderen Sinn, allerdings ändert das nix an der Ausdrucksweise allgemein...  die ließ in dem Post zu Wünschen übrig^^


----------



## inverted (22. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> inverted = ignore?
> 
> Bin dabei



ziemlich fetter Diss!

Weiss einer, ob was am Flow veraendert wird? Oder wieder nur die Farbe?


----------



## wilson (22. August 2007)

RM änderte doch immer die Lackierungen von Jahr zu Jahr, oder? Bin gespannt, welche Farben 08 für die bestehenden Modelle angeboten werden. Das Blau der aktuellen Vertex und Element 70er gefiel mir zu Anfang gut, jetzt habe ich mich irgendwie daran sattgesehen, wohingegen das "Patriot Blue" meines 05er Slayer mir immer noch gefällt wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2007)

ich hoffe doch sehr auf schöne natürliche Farben. Gerne auch aus älteren Rocky Zeiten. z.B. grau/blau, gelb/schwarz (RM7), oder die alten 90er Element und Vertex in gelb/team red.

bitte kein rosa oder ähnliches. wenn ich mir das Demo im Specialized 2008 Thread ansehe könnte ich schon wieder *kotzen*


----------



## el Lingo (22. August 2007)

Das Lila vom 94er ThinAir war toll, wurde ja auf dem FlowDJ benutzt. 95 gab es das Vertex in einem tollen Bordeaux, das würde mir auch gefallen. Aber die coolste Farbe wäre das Orange-Glitter von der alten Z1.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. August 2007)

:kotz:





el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber die coolste Farbe wäre das Orange-Glitter von der alten Z1.


by the way inverted nuts sucks hairy balls !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nm_sushi (28. August 2007)

Ab wann werden denn die neuen Rahmen so ungefähr verfügbar sein? Also wie
ist das sonst bei Rocky Mountain in der Regel? Specialized gibts ja meistens im Januar ... Vielleicht gibts das bei Rocky ja auch!?

Besten Dank,
Nico


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2007)

Slayer 70 Rahmen sind schon lieferbar.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## nm_sushi (28. August 2007)

im speziellen das "flatline"?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2007)

das weiß ich leider nicht.
warte mal die eurobike ab, dann wissen wir sicherlich mehr.

andreas


----------



## decolocsta (28. August 2007)

ich bin schon auf die lackierung vom flat gespannt...


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. August 2007)

Fürs Flatline lauten die ersten Aussagen auf April bis Mai.


----------



## blaubaer (29. August 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Fürs Flatline lauten die ersten Aussagen auf April bis Mai.



wie meist immer bei neuen modellen, war damals beim ersten RMX auch so ...


----------



## iNSANE! (29. August 2007)




----------



## bestmove (29. August 2007)

Uah ... sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig die Farbe, mein Fall ist das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (29. August 2007)

> Uah ... sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig die Farbe, mein Fall ist das nicht!



Also die Farbkombi ist ja nur zum :kotz: .......

Schwarz-weiß und dann pink? Gut das ich mein schwarz-silbernes Slayer hab.....


----------



## Sw!tch (29. August 2007)

hat was... trotzdem schade das rocky auch meint auf den zug aufspringen zu müssen.
weißt du ob das n '08er paintjob is oder sind das nur wieder n paar präsentationsbikes?


----------



## soederbohm (29. August 2007)

Also das Pink ist wohl eher ein Rot und kommt nur auf dem Foto so raus.
Aber wartet halt noch 1-2 Tage ab. Spät. ab Freitag gibts hier mehr Fotos und Infos.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## b12k3 (29. August 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


>



Vorrausgesetzt das ist rot und kein pink, obergeil!!!! Wie beim jubi Blizzard von 1996.


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2007)

Schön. Das Element wird wieder Schwarzbunt


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. August 2007)

Next


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (30. August 2007)

Flow Dj Rob-J signature:









Peace.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. August 2007)

Ach du lieber Himmel....


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2007)

Über Kunst wollen wir uns hier doch nicht streiten, oder


----------



## numinisflo (30. August 2007)

Dieses hässliche Ding ist ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint?


----------



## wilson (30. August 2007)

Ein Flow kann man anmalen wie man will, das wird eh nie ein schönes Rad.


----------



## s.d (30. August 2007)

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden aber wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst dass das Rasouli hässlich ist dann ist es dein Slayer aber auch. 
Und mal ganz nebenbei erwähnt ist mein Flow dj wenigstens made in Canada 
nicht so ernst nehmen und nicht böse sein


----------



## wilson (30. August 2007)

Manchmal kann ichs eben nicht sein lassen... 

P.S.: Wenns so dreckig ist wie Deins, dann siehts nicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## wilson (30. August 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hat was... trotzdem schade das rocky auch meint auf den zug aufspringen zu müssen.
> weißt du ob das n '08er paintjob is oder sind das nur wieder n paar präsentationsbikes?



Ich finde die paintjobs nicht schlecht, glaube aber nicht, dass dies die offiziellen Lackierungen 08 sind. Dann wären ja das Element und das Slayer SXC gleich lackiert. Bisher hatten bei RM doch alle Bikelinien unterschiedliche Farben, oder?


----------



## soederbohm (30. August 2007)

Naja, siehe Slayer, Element und Vertex 50 letztes Jahr. Alle rot-weiß. Aber ich vermute auch eher, dass das eine Promo-Lackierung ist, wie das blau-weiß im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. August 2007)

ich glaube auch nicht das das die endgültigen Farben sind.
Genau wie soederbohm schon sagt (siehe Turbolenzen Pics)
Oha ja bei Pink habe ich auch was dagegen.

Das Flow sieht äußerst merkwürdig aus. Und komische Farben. Naja wenn Rob J es schön findet.

Also ich finde mein Flow DJ hüpsch.
Nur leider ist das DJ glaube ich nicht built in Canada sondern Taiwan oder so.

Dieses Wochenende wissen wir ja Gott sei dank mehr.

MfG
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (30. August 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Naja, siehe Slayer, Element und Vertex 50 letztes Jahr. Alle rot-weiß. Aber ich vermute auch eher, dass das eine Promo-Lackierung ist, wie das blau-weiß im letzten Jahr.



Bei Element und Vertex 07 hast Du recht. Das Slayer war aber schwarz (zumindest laut bikes.com)!


----------



## soederbohm (30. August 2007)

Ich meine natürlich das Slayer SXC 50, die Lackierung ist zwar etwas anders, die Farben aber sehr ähnlich.

Egal, morgen Abend stell ich ein paar Fotos ein, wies nun ausschaut.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (30. August 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich glaube auch nicht das das die endgültigen Farben sind.
> Genau wie soederbohm schon sagt (siehe Turbolenzen Pics)
> Oha ja bei Pink habe ich auch was dagegen.
> 
> ...



Also das DJ ist schon built in Canada das normale Flow nicht so ist zumindest mein Wissensstand. Auf dem DJ stehts ja auch drauf aber eignetlich ists mir auch ziemlich egal.


----------



## Sw!tch (30. August 2007)

wenn man bei niko ma die schweissnähte zwischen seinem flow und seinem rmx vergleicht kommen einem da schon ein paar fragen auf. abgesehen davon, wieso hats dann keine schweißersignatur? 



wilson schrieb:


> Bisher hatten bei RM doch alle Bikelinien unterschiedliche Farben, oder?



also vom slayer30 (oder 50?) von '05 weiß ich das es die gleiche farbe (shore green) hat wie mein '05er switch. insofern möglich.

die farbe von robj's signature find ich ganz cool eigentlich. mit schwarzen parts siehts doch bestimmt gut aus.
 nur ich frag mich wieso zur hölle.... er eins bekommt und vanderham nicht?


----------



## soederbohm (30. August 2007)

Ds 50er kam aber in D nicht in Shore Green sondern in rot-weiß.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (30. August 2007)

Das FLOW sieht ja mal hammer geil aus! Sehr cooler Style...


----------



## mr320 (30. August 2007)

Bin mir eigentlich sicher, das es sich bei den Bikes nur um Promos handelt. Wenn ich richtig hingeschaut habe sind die Slayer sxc's mit einem FOX RP (oder so ähnlich) Dämpfer und nicht mit einem DHX Air ausgestattet. Das 2008er sxc 70 kommt aber wieder mit einem DHX Air 4.0.


----------



## nm_sushi (30. August 2007)

das flow sieht geil aus! es könnte aber auch ein stickerset sein ... sieht mir nämlich ganz danach aus (siehe Steuerrohr unten). ansonsten will ich endlich mal bilder von der eurobike mit meinem geliebten Flatline  !!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. August 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> nur ich frag mich wieso zur hölle.... er eins bekommt und vanderham nicht?



Ich finde auch dass das Flow dj nicht schlecht ausschaut! Aber ich glaube dasses ein Einzelstück ist, das von einem Painter für ihn gemacht wurde.

Da Vanderham hat viele räder die von den normalen abweichen, die gehören aber alle leider nur ihm  (-> siehe gelbes RMX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. August 2007)

Das Flow ist dermaßen Dirtkiddy brutal hässlich!...neneneneee!
Also Rocky tut sichmit dieser Lackierung keinen Gefallen (aber es passt ja zum RobJ).


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2007)

Keine Bilder von der Eurobike?


----------



## metallum (31. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Keine Bilder von der Eurobike?



Schau doch mal hier:

http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/index_13.htm


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

links sind doof, besser ist es wenn man die bilder hier schön sieht, ich mach mal den anfang:


----------



## ewoq (31. August 2007)

geschmolzene toblerone?


----------



## Radical_53 (31. August 2007)

Die Rahmenform selbst, insbesondere den Hinterbau (die Ausfallenden!  ), finde ich sehr schick.
Aber für den Schriftzug kann ich mich nicht wirklich begeistern... das schaut mal Banane aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

Faltline Pro 4990â¬




Hat sich wohl eingeschlichen - Santa Cruz












Slopestyle Slayer - in der 69er Camaro 350 Edition 2590â¬




Flow DJ Sepc Edit. 790â¬




Slopestyle Slayer in der 69er Camaro 396 Edition 3490â¬




Slayer SXC Spec Edits (Black Anodized) 2490 (Team) 2690 (Ano)


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

Die schriftzüge sind grausig!!!!

Werde wohl kein Rocky ab 08 fahren sondern mich auf die alten modelle festlegen, die representieren rocky moutain in meinen augen, die neuen sind auch nix anderes wie seelenlose Specialized.....aber vllt. denk ich auch nur gerade so, und meine augen müssen sich erst dran gewöhnen


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

Folgendes ist interessant:

Das Flatline kann 3 DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤ngen aufnehmen ohne die Geo zu verÃ¤ndern. Deshalb die mehreren Aufnahmepunkte. Damit steht je nach verwendetem DÃ¤mpfer (200mm, 222mm, 240mm) ein Federwegsbereich von 180mm bis 220mm zur VerfÃ¼gung(7"-9").
Das Komplettbike "Faltline 1" kostet mit 2590â¬ soviel wie ein "Flatline Pro" Rahmen. Nur der verbaute DÃ¤mpfer ist minderwertiger.
Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r das Slopestyle-Slayer (160mm): Das kleine kostet 2590â¬ - der Rahmen des 396er 2290â¬. Also lohnen sich die Komplettbikes allemal.
Achja...ich werd erstmal mein RMX behalten - zumal als Lieferdatum Mai angepeilt ist...


----------



## fritzn (31. August 2007)

Wow, da bin ich erstmal sprachlos. Selten so schlechte Grafik gesehen wie bei den Schriftzügen. Dazu die mehr als seltsamen Farben?


----------



## el Lingo (31. August 2007)

Die Bikes sehen doch durch die Bank alle sehr schick aus. Was mir nicht so gefällt, ist der neue Schriftzug, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Das Kupfer/rootbeer und Gold vom Flatline finde ich sehr schick, das Blau vom 350er Slayer erst recht und das DJ ist mal richtig gut! Ich stehe auf Glitter-Farben


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige der die neuen schriftzüge nicht mag....


----------



## bestmove (31. August 2007)

@iNSANE!
Erstmal Herzlichen Dank, wie jedes Jahr von Dir, klasse Service 

Alles sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, find ich, das schwarze SXC sieht sehr geil aus und das Flatline ist durchaus interessant. Aber noch gibt es kein Handlungsbedarf


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

Flatline 1


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)




----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

Flatline 3 

  3990â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nm_sushi (31. August 2007)

aahhhh sooooo geil! danke!!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

And finally..."The Lenzen" - Body only - Special Edition 
One size fits all.




Verfügbarkeit noch nicht geklärt - ist aber wohl schon ausverkauft.
Preise - praktisch unbezahlbar.
Lackierung: Weiss Blau Karo mit spezieller Hydroform Unterlippe, die wie beim Flatline, auch als Schutzblech dient


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. August 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> And finally..."The Lenzen" - Body only - Special Edition
> One size fits all.
> 
> Verfügbarkeit noch nicht geklärt - ist aber wohl schon ausverkauft.
> ...



...schickes Hemd


----------



## fritzn (31. August 2007)

Wie siehts den mit den Stahlbikes aus?
Blizzard?
Und gibt es den 29er?

Letzte Hoffnung...

Das Flatline 1 finde ich ok soweit. Sieht noch einigermaßen stimmig aus, und die Prints hinter den Logotypes sind auch cool.
Aber als Prototyp in Alu und den ganz kleinen gelben Schriftzügen hats mir besser gefallen. DIY.

Slayer SS Logos sehen aus wie ausm Baumarkt, sorry.

Das DJ hat ne coole Farbe aber wieso kannman das nicht mit fettem schwarz kontrastieren? Muss das so Barbiegay sein? Sternchen, Alter, MyLittleFlowy, oder was?
Die Rob Version geht so, aber ich mag das lila nicht. Vor allem: andere machens besser und das ist ärgerlich.

Also bitte, Leute vor Ort, wäre extrem cool, wenn Ihr auch ein Bild vom Blizzard und evtl. dem Stahl 29er (wenn er nciht erst zur Interbike kommt) reinstellt, danke für den tollen Service und viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2007)

Gibts neue Crosser?


----------



## ribisl (31. August 2007)

Bin verliebt


----------



## P3 Killa (31. August 2007)

Also muss sagen das mir die neuen Räder überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen....
Wollte mir eigentlich ein Slayer SS kaufen aber finde die Farben und die Schrift nich gerade schön, sieht irgendwie so billig aus....


----------



## SlayMe (31. August 2007)

Die Schriftzüge sind ja wirklich... gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Farben find ich geil. 
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

die schriftzüge vom slayer ss sehen zum :kotz: en aus! daS weiße geht noch, aber das blaue sieht mmn aus wien baumarktfahrrad.
flatline... hm.. hinterbau bis hoch zum teil wo die dämpferaufnahme ändert is schön, der rest nicht wirklich. würds mir trotzdem kaufen 

und beim flow dj bekomm ich wutausbrüche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (31. August 2007)

Was soll das sein, eine SXC Special Edition in Stealth? Sehr hübsch


----------



## mr320 (31. August 2007)

Hab bis jetzt nur einen Augenschmaus auf den Bildern sehen können. Slayer Team und auch das schwarze SXC. DIE SIND HALT EINFACH HÜBSCH !!! Und die neuen Schriftzüge sind ja grausig. Farblich sehe ich da ja auch keine Highlights. Eher im Gegenteil. Also ich würde wieder das Slayer Team nehmen. Geiler geht überhaupt nicht. Aber mal sehen was dann irgendwann bei den Händlern steht...


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. August 2007)

Also ich find besonders das Slayer sehr schön!
Die schriftzüge find ich auch geil! Ich schaus mir morgen mal an.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2007)

boa man das flatline 1 is ja für 2590 fast geschenkt bei so nem hammer rahmen. find ich klasse!!!

das ss slayer gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, hinkt dem switch meilenweit hinterher


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2007)

Die Schriftzüge sind echt mal der Hammer.... 
Die haben sie wohl noch kurz vor der Messe aus dem Microsoft Paint rausgelassen. 
Der neue Flatline-Rahmen kommt echt gut, aber von ihm kommt wohl auch das Schriftproblem: auf dem geknauschten Unterrohr hat der eigene Firmenname keinen Platz !  
Wer hier nur minimalsten gestalterischen Anspruch hat, wendet sich wohl mit Grausen ab. Wenn die Decals nicht unterlackiert sind, kann man sie ja abmachen.


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

Sind sicher unterlackiert... 

aber der Preis kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

hey insaine, vielen dank erstma! aber hast doch bestimmt noch mehr oder? 

achja und wo ich mir grad das bild vom teamfahrer seh, kriegen wir von dir eigentlich auch ma wieder was zu sehen außer schön aufgebauten bikes?


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

Kurz OT:

Mensch bin ich froh das ich mir vor kurzem meinen Traum mit einem "OLD" Switch erfüllt hab, ich hab Jahre davon geträumt, und ein Nagelneues Exemplar abstauben können, ich bin so froh und werde es nicht mehr hergeben....
Weil ich bei der derzeitigen Auswahl wohl kein Rocky Fan geworden wäre...

OT off


----------



## fritzn (31. August 2007)

Geht mir genauso.
Das ist nicht die Art von Design, die einem nach einer Woche doch langsam gefällt.
Schuss in den Ofen, leider. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das komplette Line-Up nullkommanull integriert aussieht. Nix gegen ein paar verschieden Linien, aber so? 

Notiz für 2009: bewährte Design Abteilung geschlossen wieder einstellen. Die neuen Jungs vor die Türe werfen.

Muss mal ne Runde aufs 2003er Element, um den Frust abzubauen. Geht gleich wieder besser


----------



## dirtpaw (31. August 2007)

also alles was ich bisher gesehen habe (danke für die Bilder) haut mich überhaupt nicht vom Hocker. Das Flatline ist Geschmackssache, das Slayer SS ein Witz und die Decals allesamt mehr als übel.
Und als SE mal wieder ein Stealth? WOW!
Wenn die Preise teilweise so attraktiv sind, lässt das wohl Rückschlüsse auf den Produktionsstandort zu?
Wenigstens passsen die Rahmen zu den 08er Marzocchi Gabeln!
Muss gleich mal in den Keller und mein New Salyer und mein Switch steicheln und vor dem RM7 und Pipeline niederknien!
Wenn man die Decals entfernt würde ich wahrscheinlich 2008 Rocky nicht mehr von Specialized und Marzocchi nicht mehr von Rock Shox unterscheiden können!

happy trails


----------



## ribisl (31. August 2007)

Ja Schriftzug ist hässlich besonders sie Abkürzung am SS, wills mir aber trotzdem kaufen...


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Wenn man die Decals entfernt würde ich wahrscheinlich 2008 Rocky nicht mehr von Specialized und Marzocchi nicht mehr von Rock Shox unterscheiden können!




 WORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

btw, ihr habt irgendwie recht, aber marzocchis innenleben wird weiterhin in italien gebrutzelt!


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

gut, bei der Gabel interessiert es mich persönlich weniger, aber wer will schon ein in Taiwan Rocky, oder eins das aussieht wie ein Demo oder neues Norco.....


----------



## ow1 (31. August 2007)

Hat jemand auch Bilder von den neuen Rockys für Leute, die mit ihrem Bike auch aufwärts fahren wollen 
Blizzard, Vertex, Element usw.?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Kurz OT:
> 
> Mensch bin ich froh das ich mir vor kurzem meinen Traum mit einem "OLD" Switch erfüllt hab, ich hab Jahre davon geträumt, und ein Nagelneues Exemplar abstauben können, ich bin so froh und werde es nicht mehr hergeben....
> Weil ich bei der derzeitigen Auswahl wohl kein Rocky Fan geworden wäre...
> ...



Geht mir ganz ähnlich. Von den hier gezeigten Bikes könnt ich mich maximal für das Slayer SS begeistern. Das ist ganz schick, wenn ich ehrlich bin! Aber bitte nicht weiß oder diesem blau. 

Da lob ich mir mein "Patriot Blue" 

na, mal sehen...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (31. August 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Bilder von den neuen Rockys für Leute, die mit ihrem Bike auch aufwärts fahren wollen
> Blizzard, Vertex, Element usw.?



RM scheint sich mehr und mehr auf FR, Fun, Dirt und so zu konzentrieren


----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

was sie schon immer getan haben!



naja taiwan rocky is so ne sache... flow dj z.b. will ich unbedingt haben obwohl ich weiß das es taiwanmade und dafür völlig überteuert ist... aber z.b. rmx aus taiwan? niemals


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2007)

Meine Güte bin ich froh über mein Switch und mein geliebtes RMX.
Furchtbar, ich weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll.
Zum Glück kommt morgen der Herr Jendo und tröstet mich bzw. schaut sich das Elend mit mir gemeinsam an. Ihr werdet mich am Rockystand relativ leicht erkennen - ich werde der sein, der sich beschwert und randaliert und ausserdem versucht diese abscheulichen Taiwandecals zu entfernen.


----------



## decolocsta (31. August 2007)

ich werde der sein wo gekrümmt am boden in seinen tränen liegt....


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2007)

Wir gehen uns dann sinnlos betrinken und teilen den Schmerz.


----------



## Jendo (31. August 2007)

Die Bierflaschen bekommt man ja sicherlich am Unterrohr vom Flatline auf


----------



## dirtpaw (31. August 2007)

Fragt doch einfach mal Herrn Jantz, warum denn das Demo jetzt Flatline heisst und ob er noch "S-works" Kappen hat!


----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Nochmal der Prototyp, schön von der Seite abgelichtet. Mit der 40 und schöner BMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß nciht, irgendwie gefällts mir auf dem foto total gut. is aber nix mehr verändert worden oder? genauso die bilder von wades sss


----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2007)

aha... ich seh auch keine bma  wahrscheinlich stand die dem unter 5 kilo ziel im weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (31. August 2007)

wie jetzt ?
werden jetzt die rockys in taiwan hergestellt ????? also mein 07ner Flow hat noch ein made in canada edikett


----------



## b12k3 (31. August 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Fragt doch einfach mal Herrn Jantz, warum denn das Demo jetzt Flatline heisst und ob er noch "S-works" Kappen hat!



*LOL*


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2007)

Letztlich werden sowohl Flatline als auch Slayer SS (politisch korrekt  ) 2009 dann von neuen Farben profitieren. Ein Canuck Flatline? Ein Stealth Slayer?! Top! Gerne. 
Ich würde aber trotzdem mal sagen - locker bleiben, flach durch die Hose atmen, wir haben ja alle noch schöne Räder! Ausserdem sind fast alle Fullys in den letzten Jahren schon in der 2. Saison überarbeitet worden...weshalb ich einfach weiter RMX fahre...und dann schau ma mal weiter was 09 kommt.
Die Formen sind gut, die Farben und Decals nicht - das weiss man aber...

Produktionsstandort...bei den Preisen ahne ich auch was...auch wer den Katalog aufmerksam studiert wird was merken...

Fotos von den durchaus noch zahlreichen bergauf-Ziegen hab ich auch, aber das uploading suckt...sorry.

Das Slayer SXC in Schwarz ist übrigens anodized - nicht Pulver. Aber gut, trotzdem mattschwarz. Das SS fänd ich so sehr geil, aber gegen mein Do-it-all NOMAD  tauschen?! Never!

Gruß!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. August 2007)

Ich kann nur der Mehrheit zustimmen! Dei Rockys schauen wirklich billig aus, dann noch der schreckliche Schriftzug! Ich weiß nicht was die Jungs da wieder geraucht haben? Warscheinlich Bärenkacke frisch aus dem Walde!?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (31. August 2007)

Baumarkt-Decals und integrierte Steuersätze? How low can you go? Ist das bei Element, Vertex und CO auch so? Dann gute Nacht! Was ist mit Blizzard und dem 29er Hardtail? Gibt es das wirklich?


----------



## Nofaith (1. September 2007)

Wie sieht's denn mit "Lady-Line" aus? Gibt's da was neues? Oder auch Specialized-Optik, dann kauf meiner Freundin gleich eins mit dem Big S. Hat jemand eventuell eine komplette Übersicht der Preise für 2008?

Also Flatline und New Slayer SS sehen ja mal sowas von sc...... aus:kotz: Sie haben's immer noch nicht geschafft die Züge ordentlich zu verlegen . Also wirkt auf mich eher wie ein Schnellschuss, so nach dem Motto, wir müssen was neues bringen für 2008. Wobei's ja eher Mid-Season-Modelle werden bei der Lieferzeit , vielleicht gab's vorher keinen Termin mehr in der Taiwanbraterei   Und wenn's dann auch schon absehbar ist das 2009 alles in überarbeiteter Form kommen wird, heisst's für mich, Finger weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. September 2007)

ich meld mich auch mal  

Farbe und schriftzüge find auch zum :kotz: 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn die Decals nicht unterlackiert sind, kann man sie ja abmachen.





decolocsta schrieb:


> Sind sicher unterlackiert...



schaut euch mal das bild genau an  





man kann zum einten hoffen dass die Decals wirklich so kommen und zum andern dass sie noch einen etwas besseren lack verwenden, falls das schon lackschäden sind auf dem bild unterm "R" vom Rocky schriftzug und bei der dämfperaufnahmen beim rahmen sind   

und sonst gibts immmer noch die lösung mit glasperlen/sandstrahlen lassen und das ding sieht dann wie der proto aus  



Sw!tch schrieb:


> aha... ich seh auch keine bma  wahrscheinlich stand die dem unter 5 kilo ziel im weg



die vermiss ich auch  

hatt niemand ein Bild nur den rahmen only, oder gibts den/das nicht ?? in den vergangenen jahren hatte die nur rahmenversion meist eine andere farbe als in komplett 
und wie siehts im allgemeinen mit "Special Edition"`s aus ??


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (1. September 2007)

Oh gott, die neuen bikes sind doch nicht deren ernst hoffe ich! hat einer vielleicht die echten neuen bikes mit normales decals und so???? ;-)
schade, da hab ich mich echt auf die neuen modelle gefreut und dann sowas!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hatt niemand ein Bild nur den rahmen only, oder gibts den/das nicht ?? in den vergangenen jahren hatte die nur rahmenversion meist eine andere farbe als in komplett
> und wie siehts im allgemeinen mit "Special Edition"`s aus ??



Einen einzelnen Rahmen zum Anschauen gab es nicht,zumindest gestern nicht,aber der "Frame only" wird zu meinem großrn Bedauern der goldene sein,das ist sicher.Special Edition gibt´s auch keine.
Das Flatline wird noch an einigen Stellen überarbeitet werden,also die ganze Aufregerei bring jetzt sowieso noch nichts.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2007)

Die Decals werden traditionsgemäß unter Lack sein. Wie Soulbrother sagt werde sowohl SS als auch Flatline noch etwas fein-getuned. Große Änderungen sind aber nicht mehr zu erwarten.
Zum Thema Schnellschuss: Ich habe die ersten Computersims vom Flatline schon in Riva vor einem Jahr gesehen - da gab es schon die Hoffnung dass es auf der letztjährigen Eurobike präsentiert wird. Es dauert also doch gute 2.5 Jahre bis so ein Rahmen "fertig" ist...
Dass es nächstes Jahr anders sein könnte, ist nur eine Spekulation, weil eben jedes Jahr die neuen Fullys überarbeitet wurden (Switch alt, sogar Switch neu, RMX besonders, Slayer, ETSX)
Den Rahmen zu kaufen wäre ja beim Preis des Komplettbikes ja irgendwie doof, oder!? NUr der Dämpfer ist halt edler beim PRO.

Interessant: Rahmengröße "M" ist jetzt wie beim Ironhorse Sunday 17" - nicht mehr 18".

Ansonsten: Entweder nicht kaufen, und dann auch nicht aufregen, oder einfach kaufen, schwarz matt pulvern, dann hat man schon die 2009er Special Edition 

Thema BreMo: Ist nicht Serie, aber seperat erhältlich. Sind im Katalog schon erwähnt.
Thema Lackschäden: Wer weiss wie die Rahmen in letzter Sekunde auf skurilen Wegen noch in Friedrichshafen ankamen, und in Nacht&Nebel Aktionen von Jürgen Liebe aufgebaut wurden, sagt da erstmal nichts mehr. Eure Rahmen sind sicher ohne Kratzer 
Produktionsstandort: Nichts gegen Asien, jeder der mich kennt weiss warum, aber meine Rahmen sollten eher aus dem Westen kommen...die Preise legen aber eine Verlegung des Standorts nah...  Oder aber man hat wie Shock Therapie auf den $ reagiert - alle Santa Cruz sind jetzt billiger...und schöner sowieso


----------



## blaubaer (1. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Einen einzelnen Rahmen zum Anschauen gab es nicht,zumindest gestern nicht,aber der "Frame only" wird zu meinem großrn Bedauern der goldene sein,das ist sicher.Special Edition gibt´s auch keine.
> Das Flatline wird noch an einigen Stellen überarbeitet werden,also die ganze Aufregerei bring jetzt sowieso noch nichts.



das lässt noch ein wenig hoffnung, dass am ende doch noch was schönes rauskommt    

ein Flatline wird`s so oder so, vorallem nach dem ich jenes bild gesehen hab 





endlich mal ein etwas flacheren lenkwinkel als bei meinem RMX 

welches mod., ob rahmen od. komplett entscheiden halt die schweizer importeure mit den preisen ...


----------



## decolocsta (1. September 2007)

Das geilste ist echt das die den Namen abkürzen, naja, nicht geilste eig. traurigste.....omg.......stellt euch vor.....anstatt San Andreas San Ads.

Aber die Ausfallenden kommen richtig Sweet


----------



## Nofaith (1. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Die Decals werden traditionsgemäß unter Lack sein.



Also als ich mir vor x Jahren das erstemal Elements angeschaut hab waren die Decals nicht unter Lack! Ein Kumpel fährt sogar noch eins, der hat die verschrammten Dinger sogar abgepellt.

Eine Computer-Simulation ist noch lange kein fahrbereiter Prototyp. Im Januar 2006 wurde sogar eher die Hoffnung geschürrt das noch was neues im CC/MA/AM bereich zur Eurobike 06 kommt. 

Ein Taiwan-Rocky kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus. Marketingmässig wohl der schlechteste Schachzug überhaupt, man sollte dann wenigsten so fair sein und den Kunden genau sagen wo die Rahmen/Bikes produziert werden.


----------



## decolocsta (1. September 2007)

Ich versteh das nicht,
da muss doch ein wechsel in der Führungseben oder so stattgefunden haben,
Rockys Markenzeichen war doch immer das die Dinger "Handbuild in Canada" sind, das war doch mit das was Rocky ausgemacht hat, 
das die auf einmal auf den Trichter kommen in Taiwan zu schweißen......
Bin mal auf die neuen Kataloge gespannt...

Geschweißt direkt an der Taiwanesischen Grenze, nahe dem Urwald von Gon-Lao, dort werden unsere Bikes auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und richtig rangenommen...
Natürlich werden unsere Rahmen vom schweißer Signiert....

In Zukunft sieht man keinen Maple-Leaf sticker mit Signatur am Frame sondern eine Taiwanesische Flagge mit Unterschriften wie:

ZP-3000+ oder QV-500


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2007)

Die Nichtnörgler,die Interresse am Flatline haben,können ja hier nochmal in aller Ruhe die Versionen vergleichen

















@Blaubär: Die Geo ist vom ersten feeling her saugeil,flacher Lenkwinkel und insgesamt schön tief ... das war gestern einfach draufsetzen und wohlfühlen bei 1,74m und Gr.M


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2007)

Schade finde ich dass die neuen, sehr schönen Ausfallenden, nich Teil des Rahmens sind, sondern wie beim letzten RMX so extra Stücke sind die hingeschraubt werden.
Das Flatline kann bis 62,8° Lenkwinkel gehen  Und ja, es ist ECHT "flach" - wie gesagt, der M Rahmen ist ja nur noch 17".

Slayer SXC 30 hat übrigens Alu Streben statt Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffcarbonat aus der Luft und Raumfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (1. September 2007)

@ Soulbrother

Ich denke in einem Forum darf wohl jeder seine Meinung niederschreiben. Es wird Kritik geÃ¼bt am Line-Up, diese meist sogar mit BegrÃ¼ndung und nicht einfach nur genÃ¶rgelt. Man sollte Produkte schon kritisch betrachten dÃ¼rfen, egal welcher Marke.

@ all

Also gibt's fÃ¼r 2008 nach dieser Preisliste keine Version mehr vom "New Old Slayer", das wird komplet durch's Slayer SS ersetzt? Das Vertex Lady steigt um 400â¬ im Preis, ist die Ausstattung vergleichbar mit dem Vertex 50 oder was hat sich verÃ¤ndert?


----------



## Master | Torben (1. September 2007)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber woher kommt die Idee/Fakt das in Taiwan geschweißt wird? Die Preise der Rahmen und vor allem der kompletten Bikes zeigen definitiv das die Teile immernoch sauigst teuer sind... nach Taiwan schaut es mir nicht aus.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2007)

Das ist leider alles,was ich für die CC`er mitgebracht habe:


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2007)

Jemand Bilder vom CXR? Was hat sich zum 07er geändert?


----------



## Sw!tch (1. September 2007)

danke für die bilder! ich glaub ich muss die teile live sehen.. vorallem das pro (erstes bild) gefällt mir jetzt wieder verdammt gut


----------



## eleflo (1. September 2007)

habe folgende elements 2008 gegoogelt...

http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/showthread.php?t=76220

preise sind aber wohl für italien...

gruß,
eleflo


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. September 2007)

Hat mal jemand Fotos vom 29" Hammer?


----------



## swannema (1. September 2007)

[QUOTE

preise sind aber wohl für italien...

gruß,
eleflo[/QUOTE]

Hoffentlich. Die Importeure zocken uns so richtig ab. Die stecken die Differenz vom starken Euro in Ihre eigene Tasche.


----------



## wilson (1. September 2007)

Element 90 (!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (1. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das ist leider alles,was ich für die CC`er mitgebracht habe:



Sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wo Carbon nichts, aber auch gar nichts bringt!


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2007)

woher wollt ihr das eigentlich nun alle wissen dass die rockys in taiwan produziert werden? ist doch alles nur spekulation


----------



## wilson (1. September 2007)

Man sieht auf den Bildern nirgendwo die Kleber mit den Unterschriften der Schweisser (wie bei meinem Vertex ). Man kanns nicht genau sagen, ist aber ein Indiz dafür, dass die Rahmen nicht in Canada gemacht werden. Wäre interessant, wies bei den anderen Bikes (Slayer, Element...) aussieht.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2007)

Es gibt ein paar Indizien - mehr nicht.

1) Das Flatline und Slayer kostet als Rahmen und als Bike das gleiche - das bedeutet dass der Rahmen letztlich viel billiger sein muss als er verkauft wird - wenn noch nen ganzes Rad mit in die Kalkulation passt. Die RMX waren ja auch etwa bei 2600â¬ aber eben niemals als komplettes Bike.

2) Keine Welded by Sticker mehr...
3) Keine DaumenabdrÃ¼cke mehr...
4) Die vielen kleinen Fotos von asiatischen Arbeitern im Katalog - gut, ist gewagt, Kanada ist ein Einwanderungsland
5) Und es steht nichts mehr von "Wir bauen unsere RÃ¤der in Canada" mehr im Katalog...
6) Die neue Form und Decalsprache tut ein Ã¼briges dieses Eindruck zu bestÃ¤rken.
7) Ein 100% US-Made Santa Cruz oder INTENSE kostet NOCH mehr...

Eh ich jetzt als VerschwÃ¶rungstheoretiker abgetan werde: NEIN ich WEISS es nicht - aber ich habe eben dieses GefÃ¼hl. Wenn alles anders ist und ich mich in allem getÃ¤uscht habe: Gerne!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. September 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wo Carbon nichts, aber auch gar nichts bringt!



und wieso nicht?


----------



## Xexano (1. September 2007)

Dirt Off Duschgel - 6,90 â¬ ... wie geil ist das denn?! Jetzt verkauft Rocky sogar Duschgel als Promotionsartikel... 

Das Flatline 1 sieht noch gut aus. Ebenfalls das kupferbraune Flatline. Die Slayer SXCs sehen allesamt gut aus! (Auch das Schwarz-WeiÃe), die Slayer SS sind mit den SchriftzÃ¼ge echt fÃ¼r die MÃ¼lltonne... bzw. fÃ¼r den Discounter...
Kein Wunder, dass der HÃ¤ndler bei uns Rocky Mtn. abgesetzt hat... (okay, hatte noch andere GrÃ¼nde, aber egal  )

WÃ¼rde ich mir 2008 ein cooles Bike kaufen... dann wirds wahrscheinlich ein Nicolai mit Rock Shox Parts etc.... da gibt es gleich x geile Frames zu jeder Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Nichtnörgler,die Interresse am Flatline haben,können ja hier nochmal in aller Ruhe die Versionen vergleichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

an dass Bike ^ könnt ich mich gewöhnen, und die grösse ist dann wohl auch klar   

nur mal noch so eine Frage : weiss einer etwas übers gewicht vom Flatline ???


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2007)

Wenigstens fallen Beulen nicht mehr auf


----------



## Sw!tch (1. September 2007)

sind da am flat 1 ernsthaft reflektoren am pedal


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2007)

Ja, das sind Reflektoren - OMG - man kann sich auch an allem hochziehen...

Das Gewicht wird etwa 5kg sein - der Rahmen. Das Pro soll evtl. sogar ne 18 vorm Komma haben...stay tuned.


----------



## wilson (1. September 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> und wieso nicht?



Weil Karbonkurbeln den Vorteil des Materials nicht ausschöpfen können. Die sind nicht steifer und leichter, dafür aber deutlich anfälliger auf Beschädigungen und Kratzer. Demonstriert Shimano gegenüber Campa mit ihrer Dura Ace eindrücklich. Sieht cool aus. Sonst kann sie bestimmt nicht mehr als die Deus.


----------



## wilson (1. September 2007)

Hat immer noch Keiner Bilder von den neuen Element?


----------



## b12k3 (1. September 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Hat immer noch Keiner Bilder von den neuen Element?



>>>



eleflo schrieb:


> habe folgende elements 2008 gegoogelt...
> 
> http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/showthread.php?t=76220
> 
> ...


----------



## Radical_53 (1. September 2007)

@wilson: Eine richtig gebaute Carbon-Kurbel ist schon zumindest mal deutlich leichter als eine Alu-Kurbel, siehe Clavicula. Ob steifer... fraglich. Die Geschichte mit der Beschädigung ist bei Carbon grundlegend sicher richtig, aber korrekt dimensioniert muß auch Carbon im Gelände kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## K!vin (2. September 2007)

hey,
ich war am samstag auf der eurobike und hab mir den rocky stand natürlich genauer angeschaut und von ,,made in Taiwan" hab ich nichts erkennen können. Auf dem neuen Flow Dj steht auch wieder Made in Canada drauf


----------



## xtobix (2. September 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Jemand Bilder vom CXR? Was hat sich zum 07er geändert?



eins zum CXR bei light-bikes.de gefunden:






und noch die:

die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aufkleber sind doch hinten an der sattelstrebe noch vorhanden oder sehe ich da was falsch?































interesse hätte ich auch an bilder vom 29" hammer, blizzard rahmen und element 90!!! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2007)

Danke! Die Lackierung fehlt mir. Rocky sollte einen Upgrade-service einrichten  Aber nu gut, wer zu früh (07) kauft.... Aber wenigstens hab ich eins und kann dieses Jahr die ersten Rennen mitnehmen.


----------



## b12k3 (2. September 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Weil Karbonkurbeln den Vorteil des Materials nicht ausschöpfen können. Die sind nicht steifer und leichter, dafür aber deutlich anfälliger auf Beschädigungen und Kratzer. Demonstriert Shimano gegenüber Campa mit ihrer Dura Ace eindrücklich. Sieht cool aus. Sonst kann sie bestimmt nicht mehr als die Deus.



Hab da grade was gefunden.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297094&highlight=dura+ace


----------



## wilson (2. September 2007)

Schön. Die ist sicher auch hohl gefertigt, wobei mir das RF Teil eher nach einem Carbonklotz mit Alukern aussieht. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. September 2007)

Bin auch gespannt. Die bisherigen Next-Teile kamen (meines Wissens) ja immerhin ohne Alu-Kern aus.
So oder so besser, als wie sie's mal hatten mit Carbon-Kern (Imitat z.T.) und außen herum Alu... auch wenn selbst das wohl gut hielt und sehr leicht war.


----------



## wilson (2. September 2007)

K!vin schrieb:


> hey,
> ich war am samstag auf der eurobike und hab mir den rocky stand natürlich genauer angeschaut und von ,,made in Taiwan" hab ich nichts erkennen können. Auf dem neuen Flow Dj steht auch wieder Made in Canada drauf



Made in Canada heisst nichts. Das kann auch "Gemalt und zusammengesetzt in Canada" bedeuten. Steht auch auf meinem Vertex, das gem. aufwändiger Recherchen nicht in Canada geschweisst wurde. Nur die Signatur des Schweissers beweist, dass der Rahmen in Canada geschweisst wurde. Die lassen sich auf den hier gezeigten Bildern der Flatlines nicht erkennen. Auf den Elements sieht man sie aber.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2007)

Das Flow DJ wurde noch nie in Canada gebaut - "Built in" usw. ist wie "assembled in" - wertlos.


----------



## fUEL (2. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das Flow DJ wurde noch nie in Canada gebaut - "Built in" usw. ist wie "assembled in" - wertlos.


 

Wenn de mit nem Lappen beim Putzen über den Siganturpapper drüber wischst war da mal eine von Master Welder. 

Schmeiß runner den Kram und fahr damit........


----------



## fritzn (2. September 2007)

Das "Built in Canada" ist nicht wertlos. Es sagt aus, dass die Endmontage in C vorgenommen wird.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. September 2007)

Das hat natürlich einen riesen Wert.... zu wissen,daß mir die Kanadier einen zuvor in Taiwan zusammengeschweißten Rahmen mit der
Ausstattung bestücken.Und wenn du nur einen Rahmen kaufst hast du auch davon nichts mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. September 2007)

Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung von Jendo und Numinisflo zum aktuellen Brennpunkt Eurobike respektive Flatline:

Nach unserem heutigen, gemeinsamen Besuch der Eurobike möchten wir hiermit unsere Meinung zur Produktpolitik von Rocky Mtn. bekanntgeben und dies mit einigen Detailbildern unterstreichen.


Flatline:

Das im Vorfeld bereits vieldiskutierte DH- u. FR-Bike und somit der Nachfolger von Switch und RMX ist ein optischer Fehlgriff sondersgleichen! Dies bezieht sich auf folgende Punkte die wir nun erläutern möchten.

Rahmenform, insbesondere die des Unterrohrs: Der Hauptrahmen an sich wirkt aus jeglicher Perspektive unstimmig, was größtenteils am völlig verkorksten, verschobenen, gedrückten, in jegliche Richtung verbogenen Unterrohr liegt.
Dieser Eindruck wird duch die total misslungenen Decals in "Rudy Dax Optik" noch verstärkt. Sowohl der qualitative Eindruck als auch die Schriftart, Schriftgröße, die grafische Hinterlegung der Decals, die Farbabstimmung zwischen Rahmenfarbe und Decals und die sinnfreie Abkürzung "Mtn" bringen uns alteingesessene Rocky-Liebhaber der Verzweiflung nahe!











Preis-Leistung:

Der seit längerer Zeit konstant hohe Kurs des Euro im Verhältnis zum Dollar macht sich in keinster Form bei den Preisen der Bikes bemerkbar. Die angebotenen Ausstattungsvarianten der Komplettbikes stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Der kritische Leser wird nun anmerken, dass beispielsweise beim Flatline der Preis für den "Frame only" (Flatline Pro) exakt dem des Flatline 1 (Komplettbike) entspricht. Dieser scheinbare Widerspruch erklärt sich folgendermaßen und führt uns somit direkt zum nächsten großen Kritikpunkt an der Rocky Mountain Produktpolitik für das Jahr 2008:

Unterschiedliche Fertigungsstandorte für das Flatline. Die günstigeren Modelle Flatline 1 u. Flatline 2 werden in Fernost produziert, wohingegen die preislich höher angesiedelten Modelle Flatline 3 u. Flatline Pro in Canada produziert werden.

Erkennbar auf folgenden Bildern:

Flatline Pro








Flatline 1









Wie auf den Bilder sehr gut zu erkennen ist unterscheiden sich die in Canada gefertigten Bikes von ihren asiatischen Klonen z. B. durch die Ausfräsung an der Verbindung zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr im Dämpferbereich.


Um nochmal auf die Preisgestaltung zurückzukommen möchten wir zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das Flatline 1 bei einem Preis von 2590 zwar günstig ist, aber dementsprechend unterklassige und dem Einsatzzweck nicht entsprechende Parts bietet auf Basis eines in Taiwan hergestellten Rahmens. Dies erklärt warum der Preis des Flatline Pro Frame only genau dem des Flatline 1 (Komplettbike) entspricht.
Diese nicht im Katalog ersichtliche Tatsache ist unserer Meinung nach absoluter Raubbau am Mythos der Marke Rocky Mountain und in gewisser Form Betrug am Kunden! 

Wie will sich Rocky mit solch einer Firmenpolitik in Zukunft weiterhin von andern Massenherstellern abgrenzen?


Einen weiteren Kritikpunkt im Detail zeigt das optisch gut gelungene Ausfallende des Flatlines. Leider gelingt es Rocky nicht Marktgegebenheiten, Kundenwünschen und einfach praktischen Lösungen umzusetzen. Stichwort Sram Maxle (funktional, einfach zu handhaben, leicht und effektiv)oder ähnliche Konzepte contra Vollstahlachse mit gekonterten Muttern (völlig unpraktisch da nur mit zwei 15er Schlüsseln zu bedienen, bleischwer, veraltet und in der Praxis einfach nur ineffektiv).






Noch ein Kritikpunkt zum Abschluss:

Wo ist die beim Prototyp zu sehende Bremsmomentabstützung?








Nach einem für uns leider unbefriedigenden Besuch des Rocky Mountain Stands auf der Eurobike sind dies unsere Eindrücke.


In diesem Sinne verlassen wir morgen das wichtigste europäische Absatzland der canadischen Nochkultfirma in Richtung Italien um unsere alten und wirklich noch schönen Bikes zu genießen.

So far.

Robert & Flo


----------



## decolocsta (3. September 2007)

Danke Flo für diesen Ausführlichen Bericht....

Ich find das alles echt schade und gleichzeitig schockierend.....


----------



## pEju (3. September 2007)

aber es ist auf den punkt gebracht. die bikes wirken einfach billig wie irgendwelche nach massenware. besonders bei den slayer modellen, die als ersatz für das switch gedacht sind, haben mich gar nicht angesprochen - eher im gegenteil. über die form des flatline läßt sich streiten. aber ich gehöre auch zu der mehrzahl der leute die das bike eher abstoßend findet. mit der neuen produkpalette wurden keine nieschen geschlossen, es sind wohl viel mehr große lücken entstanden. ein schlichteres respektive klassischers design wie es bei den prototypen noch vorhanden war würde der wertigkeit des erscheinungsbild der bikes nur zugute kommen.

beispiel slayer ss:




-+-+-+-+-




(hab keine besseren bilder gefunden)

so hätte ich mir noch überlegt das ss zu kaufen. aber als ich die bikes auf der messe gesehen habe, hab ich meine meinung ganz schnell wieder geändert. flatline 1 & 2 sind aber jedenfalls kein vollwertiger ersatz zum switch - welches ich bei so einem gewagtem design bzw. projekt vom flatline noch im programm gelassen hätte. zumal das noch ein gutes und beliebtes bike ist/war. aber ich denke die von rocky wollten einfach mal was neues machen. das rmx mit seinen vorgängern (rm7, rm6) inkl. den problemen die immer wieder neue lösungen brauchten, gibt es in der form ja auch schon fast 10 jahre. das die dann mal ein komplett und von grund auf neues system für das einsatzgebiet machen würden, war wohl abzusehen. aber da hätten sich die klugen köpfe rund um vancouver was besseres einfallen lassen können. vorallem sollten die damit ja schon genug erfahrung haben um zu wissen was den "konsumenten" gefällt...und was sich gut verkaufen lässt.

das die katalogbilder zum großteil nur computer entwürfe sind finde ich auch merkwürdig. erscheint mir jedenfalls so, dass das so ist.


----------



## bestmove (3. September 2007)

Detailierter Bericht Flo - Super  Dank, an euch Beiden



> Wie will sich Rocky mit solch einer Firmenpolitik in Zukunft weiterhin von andern Massenherstellern abgrenzen?


Wollen Sie das oder will man doch mehr die Massen bedienen?




> In diesem Sinne verlassen wir morgen das wichtigste europäische Absatzland der canadischen Nochkultfirma in Richtung Italien um unsere alten und wirklich noch schönen Bikes zu genießen.


Ich denke mal zum Lago?! Cool, bin nächste Woche auch da, vielleicht fährt man sich übern Weg  auf jeden Fall - viel Spaß!!


----------



## s.d (3. September 2007)

Also ich war am Samstag auf der Eurobike und hab mich ein bisschen mit Herrn Lenzen unterhalten, ich kann mich nicht mehr an alles genau erinnern aber hier mal so einige Kleinigkeiten die noch hängen geblieben sind:

Die Bremsmomentabstützung wird es optional geben.

Was noch zu beachten ist, ist dass die auf der Eurobike gezeigten Bikes (Flatline und Slope Style Slayer) nicht so verkauft werden. Damit ist gemeint: Am Slayer werden noch die Kanten an der Aufnahmen für den Dämpfer entfernt und sie werden noch ein bisschen "gelöchert". Beim Flatline das Gleiche die auf der Eurobike zu sehenden Rahmen waren die vorab gefertigten Prototypen die einfach nur lackiert wurden. 
Zum Thema Taiwan habe ich keine Ahnung. Wenn sich die Theorie aber nur auf die Ausfräsungen stützt dann finde ich das ein bisschen arg viel spekuliert, denn wie oben schon erwähnt sind es nur die Prototypen und die Ausfräsung wird es anscheinend bei allen Rahmen die verkauft werden vorhanden sein. Laut dieser Theorie müsste dann der Prototyp vom Teamrider ja auch ne Reisschüssel sein. Das alles wiederlegt aber in keinster Weise eure Aussagen.

Ganz davon abgesehen, nein ich finde die neuen Designs auch nicht schön und die Abkürzung Mtn kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor.

alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. 
Näheres wird euch sicher bald der Mario erklären.


----------



## el Lingo (3. September 2007)

Diese Taiwan-Theorie mag richtig oder falsch sein. Worum es aber letzenendes geht, ist das Bike und seine Fahreigenschaften. Die werde dadurch nicht besser oder schlechter. Ich habe irgendwie sehr oft den Eindruck, dass viele denken, sie würden zu einem besseren Fahrer, wenn da was von Canada drauf steht. Aber diese Diskussion gab es schon.
Die Schriftzüge sind nicht so schön, aber das hat man jedes Mal gesagt, wenn es wieder Änderungen gab. Ich weiß noch, wie sehr mit die Ur-Schriftzug gefallen hat, der dann plötzlich weg war. Da waren sicher auch einige traurig. Die Farbkombinationen zwischen Lack und Dekor finde ich gar nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (3. September 2007)

Hat das Flatline, das angeblich in Canada geschweisst worden sein soll, die Unterschrift des Schweissers? Kann ich auf den Bildern nirgendwo erkennen. Ich akzeptiere dies als einzigen Beweis, dass ein Rahmen tatsächlich in Canada geschweisst wurde.


----------



## wilson (3. September 2007)

Irgendwie komisch, wie konservativ die FR, Fun und Dirt Gemeinde doch ist. Ich als alter Sack finde das Design, die Farben und der Schriftzug recht gelungen. Passend halt für den Verwendungszweck der Bikes. Die passen doch auch gut zur Party nach dem Event.


----------



## SlayMe (3. September 2007)

Danke für den Bericht Flo. Mit dem Unterrohr des Flatline muss ich euch leider Recht geben: das sieht aus wie mit nem Hammer raufgeschlagen. Ansonsten finde ich es gelungen. Aber erst mal warten wie es sich fährt. 
Und wenn s.d Recht hat und die Verstärkungsbleche um die Dämpferaufnahme noch gerundet werden, dann sollte auch das Slopestyle Slayer stimmig werden.
Aber wie gesagt, dass wichtigste sind die Fahreigenschaften und da kann noch keiner was zu sagen. Darum hab ich Hoffnung: Allet wird Jut.


----------



## wilson (3. September 2007)

Die Diskussion ob Taiwan oder nicht wird man in diesem Forum sicher noch oft führen. Die Jungs bei RM tragen das ihre dazu bei bei. Man kann sich schliesslich nicht jahrzehntelang "handbuild in canada" auf die Flagge schreiben und dann plötzlich klammheimlich in Fernost geschweisste Rahmen an den Kunden verhöckern.

Am besten ist wohl, man schreibt "handbuild in Chinada" auf den Rahmen. Dann stimmts wieder.


----------



## fritzn (3. September 2007)

Also ich bin mindestens ebenso ein alter Sack. Konservativ bin ich bezüglich der Kernwerte, die ein Rocky für mich ausmachen. Ich hab nix gegen coole Gestaltung und Innovationen, doch bisher gingen die beiden Punkte Hand in Hand und wurden von Rocky marktweit am überzugendsten umgesetzt. Und nun nicht mehr.

Als studierter Designer mag ich da besonders kritisch sein, aber das 08er Line-Up weist keine Qualitätsgrafik auf. Ok, Münchner "Street"Artists bei Robs Rahmen und Charity ist ein nettes Konzept. Dennoch gefällt mir die Umsetzung nicht soooo gut und soooo freaky und StreetArtig isses auch wieder nicht. Auch das wäre besser gegangen. Das Konzept von Cannondale mit blank frame und wildem Stickersatz oder eben das Demo finde ich näher am Markt dran. Gut, immerhin wurde das nicht von Rocky kopiert und was eigenständiges mit Story aufgestellt. Die Aktion ist ok und klar mit dem Fahrer verbunden (der es dennoch nicht einwandfrei rüberbringen konnte, Stegreif oder nicht). Nach wie vor bleibt das Gefühl, das es besser ginge.

Die Rocky Schriftzüge sind erstmals nicht modellübergreifend dieselben. Das wurde bei Cd oder S zwar auch gemacht, aber eben auch besser. Das ist in meinen Augen ok, wenn mal halt ein Riesenbrand ist, der auch Kinderräder produziert. Oh, das macht ja Rocky auch seit letztem Jahr. Dann muss ich die Orientierung bieten um die Zielgruppen zu splitten. Doch auch das hatte Rocky bislang nicht nötig und das Gefühl, als Rocky Fahrer Teil einer Community zu sein und nicht irgendein "Modell" aus einem "Segment" zu fahren, ist dahin. Das ist ein großer emotionaler Aspekt und hat für mich eine Tragweite ähnlich der der mysteriösen Taiwanfertigung. Die wirklich intelligente Darstellung und das Abfärben der Froriderbikes auch auf die XC und schubladenfreien Bikes zu dem Gesamteindruck - Rocky baut die besten Bikes - setzt man damit aufs Spiel.

Die Typografie und die Abkürzungen sind für Deutschland (wichtigster Markt) extrem unglücklich gewählt. Das zeigt, dass man sich unglaublich schlecht vorbereitet und das zeigt, das irgendwas im Management nicht stimmt. Und das zerstört eben das Vertrauen, zeigt das die Abstimmungswege zu lange geworden sind, der Druck zu hoch und man einfach auf einmal Fehler macht.
Das Slayer SS sieht einfach wirklich aus wie ein Baumarktrad. Das SS hat für viele einen eindeutigen Bezug und kann die Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen. Die Flatlines - naja. Man sieht es ja.

Es fehlt ganz stark an den früher so gekonnt gewählten kleinen storys hinter den Grafiken. Diese seelenlosen Ingenieursplanfragmente erzählen mir gar nichts, besonders nicht in Verbindung mit dem gekrümmten Rahmen. Wie geil ist das Flow mit dem Fliegerkreis. Simpel und sofort klar, ohne sich abzunutzen. Auch waren fast alle bisherigen SE immer wirklich geil. Das Bear Design mit den blauen Elementen gefällt mir nicht besser als das letztjährige. Rockys Fähigkeit, einen Klassiker nach dem anderen rauszuhauen, scheint Vergangenheit. 
Warum gibts die 50er Rahmen auch in Teamfarben?
Was soll der Mist mit dem Carbon?
Kein Blizzard Komplettbike mehr? (Einen Stumpjumper gibt es nach wie vor.)
Die Roadlinie heißt nicht Rocky Mountain, sondern Solo?
Das Herstellerforum hier wird nicht betreut?

Und so weiter. Für mich ist einfach an zuvielen Schräubchen gedreht worden, und man muss lernen, dass sich Rocky entwickelt hat. Nur leider nicht weiter nach oben.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. September 2007)




----------



## bestmove (3. September 2007)

Ich seh das sehr ähnlich, die Exklusivität geht den Bach runter. Das sieht mir nach Gewinnmaximierung aus ... halt den Massenmarkt im Visier. Schade auch nachdem hier soviel über den Herstellungsort gerätselt wird, das es keine eindeutige Ansage seitens bikeaction oder auch von RM direkt gibt.

Hey, aber ich hab diese "olle Schweißerplakette" und erfreue mich eben an meinen "alten" Modellen. Vielleicht schaffen Sie es noch, das Steuer für 2009 wieder herum zureißen ...


----------



## mr320 (3. September 2007)

Ich hoffe, es dauert nicht so "lange" wie beim "new Slayer" bis diese zwei hässlichen Ranzen wieder eingestampft werden !!! (mitsamt dem ganzen Team, die das verbrochen haben)

 

PS das New Slayer hat mir gefallen !


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2007)

Ich behalte wohl mein RMX, hol mir wieder nen Switch, und wenn ich ganz viel Bock hab nen NewSlayer - denke dann ist der Kaas gegessen.
Oder: Santa Cruz - 100% handmade in the USA. Und das Nomad ist ne Klasse für sich wie ich am Wochenende mal wieder gemekrt hab.


----------



## LuisWoo (3. September 2007)

Warum solltem Messeräder in unterschiedlichen Ländern gefertigt werden?
Die Flatlines auf dem Messestand sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit aus ein und der
selben Fertigungslinie. Ob Kanada oder Fernost lässt sich natürlich nicht feststellen. Aber dass jetzt ein Messerahmen in Kanada gefertigt wird und einer in Fernost ist doch Blödsinn. 
Interessanterweise war die optische Qualität der Schweissnähte an den Flatlines besser als jene an den Elements. 
Extrem ist die Unterrohrverformung des Flatlines allemal. Belastungsspezifische Umformung in radikalster Weise.
Am Anfang ist es progressiv, alle regen sich auf. Irgendwann ist es Mainstream und keinen juckts mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (3. September 2007)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Am Anfang ist es progressiv, alle regen sich auf. Irgendwann ist es Mainstream und keinen juckts mehr...



genau !!! wie am anfang als die DEMO`s kamen 

nur dass es warscheilich nie so viele Flatlines geben wird mit der zeit, wie heute die Demo`s, weil die produktion nicht wirklich hoch angesetzt ist, also kein Massenprodukt, so wie ich heute die infos erhalten hab  

mein Flatline Pro in komplett ist so gut wie bestellt  nachdem ich heute die schweizer preise erfahren hab, welche einiges tiefer sind als in Germany  
ausliefertermin wird April sein, ob anfang oder ende ist noch nicht klar ...


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2007)

Die "Unterrohrverformung" stellt doch den ins Unterrohr integrierten Kotflügel dar,damit euch kein Matsch ins Gesicht fliegt-kein Witz-steht so im Katalog.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. September 2007)

Also das glaub ich nie, das die einen in Canada und die anderen in Taiwan geschweißt werden! Die glauben wohl das sie alle für blöd verkaufen können!

Kurve kriegen für 2009? Die sind ja schon rausgeflogen!


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2007)

Die Elements, Slayer und ETSX mit Modell 30 abwärts waren schon länger Chinada made! Deswegen gabs die bisher nicht in Dt.
Also würde das auch auf das Flatline passen.


----------



## andarchi (4. September 2007)

von der lackierung her kann man rocky mountain dieses jahr vergessen und 2009 auf besserung hoffen.
vom konzept her möchte ich dem flatline ne chance geben und bin gespannt auf die ersten fahrberichte. dazu muss man ja sagen, dass keiner hier mit dem flatline gefahren ist; sich also keiner eine meinung darüber bilden kann ob es nun besser fährt oder schlechter als RMX und switch! 
also fahrberichte abwarten und dann wird man auch hier die ersten besitzer beneiden. 
spätestens wenn der herr turbolenzen sein bike hier postet, wird jeder eines haben wollen (das sehe ich einfach mal voraus, wenn ich sein fotoalbum sehe).
aber auch ich muss sagen, dass ich die produktpalette 2008 so schlecht finde (bis auf das "flatline-konzept" und das "flow-rob-j-unikat"), dass es mich 2008 zu anderen fahrradmarken zieht.
-das slayer ss sieht aus wie ein baumarkt-bike und ist noch nicht ausgereift (rocky mtn hätte lieber noch ein jahr daran arbeiten sollen, um ein fertiges bike zu präsentieren. dann hätten sie sich die kritik auch ersparen können)
-der katalog besteht aus lauter verpixelten bildern
-die limited editions sind ein witz: 
leute, die stolz waren 2007 ein "limited edition slayer sxc" gekauft zu haben, können nun zusehen wie man 2008 100 billiger an eines von vielen "slayer sxc team" kommen kann
-die absolut einfallslose "stealth" limited lackierung hat 2008 das slayer sxc erwischt
hoffe, dass rocky für 2009 zu seinem alten image zurück finden wird, ansonsten schmeiß ich mein new slayer weg und geh zu fuß!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2007)

ein Grund warum ich Rocky fahre, ist die Handfertigung in Canada im Mutterland. Und da bin ich auch stolz drauf. Gut beim Flow hats nicht geklappt, aber wenn selbst die Topmodelle teilweise in Taiwan geschweißt werden, finde ich das eine ziehmliche Verarsche. Da fehlt einem schon der Reiz fürs Rocky. Das ist ja fast so wie "Hey den Weihnachtsmann gibt es gar nicht!"
Wenn ich teures Rocky fahren möchte (außer Flow   ) dann soll es auch aus Vancouver kommen. Das bedeutet dann wohl die richtig teuren Modelle kaufen.

Zum Flatline muß ich sagen...da bin ich sehr sehr neugierig auf das Fahrverhalten. Das RMX ist ja schon hammer. Unterrohr hin und her, es sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber um den langen Dämpfer unterzukrigen muss es ja einen Knick bekommen. Sonst würde es nie alles passen. Die Decals hätte man beim Flatline und SS genau so machen sollen wie bei den Prototypen oder Modellreihe 2006. Kann man ja auch selber machen.
Das SS (Baumarktbike) finde ich an sich auch sehr geil. Weiß schon jemand was es wiegt? Das ist seit Willingen mein Ziel für 2008. allerdings ist das dann das erste Rocky an dem ich Hand anlegen werde. Anders Pulverbeschichten und Aufkleber nach kaufen. Wie sieht die Special Edition aus?
Wo findet ihr den Katalog?


----------



## ow1 (4. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> genau !!! wie am anfang als die DEMO`s kamen
> 
> nur dass es warscheilich nie so viele Flatlines geben wird mit der zeit, wie heute die Demo`s, weil die produktion nicht wirklich hoch angesetzt ist, also kein Massenprodukt, so wie ich heute die infos erhalten hab
> 
> ...



Kannst du mehr über die schweizer Preise sagen? Bräuchte auch noch ein Bike zum schnell bergabfahren...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (4. September 2007)

ich höre hier immer SANTA CRUZ made in USA! ist es nicht so, dass die auch in fernost gemacht werden?? zumindest steht auf dem JACKAL-Dit Rahmen made in Taiwan drauf!

Sehr gute idee das SS neu zu lackieren! vielleicht sollte ich den preis fürs lackieren mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2007)

ja entweder finde ich einen anderen Lack, oder genau so wie Wads Prototyp. Schön dezent in schwarz mit genau den kleinen Decals.
Über Beziehnugen Zahlt man nicht mehr als 140 Euro fürs Pulverbeschichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2007)

Santa baut das JACKAL und das BULLIT in Taiwan. Die echten Kracher kommen aber aus den USA.
Wer sich ein SS kauft und das dann schwarz matt pulvert hat JETZT schon die 2009er Spec Edition  Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Dieses Jahr gibt es NOCH keine Spec Edit davon - vll überlegen sie sich das aber noch nach dem Feedback...


----------



## el Lingo (4. September 2007)

Wenn man etwas handgeschweißtes aus Canada möchte, gibt es doch noch mehr Möglichkeiten, die teilweise auch um einiges exklusiver und seltener sind als die Rockies, oder nicht???
Ich finde die Palette gar nicht so falsch gemacht. Das SS mit 150 oder 160(?)mm, dann dann Flatline als FR und noch mal als DH Bike. Wo ist da die Lücke? Nur da, wo man sie sehen möchte, weil es nur zwei Bikes sind und das eine umbaubar. 
Die Aufregung über die neuen Farben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerda das blaue SS erinnert mich irgendwie an das 97er ThinAir einer Freundin. Ärgerlich ist es aber schon für die, die sich das Slayer limited gekauft haben. Aber es bleibt doch weiterhin eine limited Edition. Nur diese Stealth-Geschichte fand ich noch nie so toll und mittlerweile ist sie mehr als abgedroschen...


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2007)

Ich find dieses ja am schönsten:






Mir fehlt leider das Kleingeld 

Schöne Modellübersicht gibts hier:
http://www.dsb-bonandrini.com/prodotti.aspx?m=1


----------



## CrashOversteel (4. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ein Grund warum ich Rocky fahre, ist die Handfertigung in Canada im Mutterland. Und da bin ich auch stolz drauf. Gut beim Flow hats nicht geklappt, aber wenn selbst die Topmodelle teilweise in Taiwan geschweißt werden, finde ich das eine ziehmliche Verarsche. Da fehlt einem schon der Reiz fürs Rocky. Das ist ja fast so wie "Hey den Weihnachtsmann gibt es gar nicht!"
> Wenn ich teures Rocky fahren möchte (außer Flow   ) dann soll es auch aus Vancouver kommen. Das bedeutet dann wohl die richtig teuren Modelle kaufen.



So ich muss mich hier nun auch mal zu Wort melden. Ein befreundeter Händler meinte zu mir als ich nach dem Slayer gefragt habe, dass das Slayer 50 auch in Taiwan geschweißt wird und außschließlich die Topmodelle (90er) und die Frames in Canada geschweißt werden.


----------



## Hedonist (4. September 2007)

taiwan hin oder her..hatte ja den hinterbau meines 06er slayer cult gecrasht..einen gebrauchten von nem bikeaction schulungsradl abgesahnt und selbst diese beiden hinterbauten..beide se-edition cult..unterscheiden sich von den frästeilen her..die bohrungen für die schweissgase einmal im frästeil und einmal in den vierkantstreben..raum für spekulation ;
mir ist das eigentlich alles egal da ich das slayerfahrvergnügen unübertroffen finde 
die neuen rmb modelle überzeugen mich nicht wirklich. allerdings auch die vieler anderer hersteller nicht. die versuchen sich alle mit hydroformtranshypergedöns zu übertreffen und raus kommt..naja..;
sehen was die zeit bringt..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2007)

@crashoversteel
wenn das so stimmt, dann wäre es ja gut.
ich werde mir eh nie mehr ein Komplettbike kaufen.

Hab mal eben in der Pause mein Slayer SS zusammengestellt. Habe auf Gewicht und Haltbarkeit geachtet. ich hoffe ich komme auf 15 Kilo  
Wenn der Rahmen wirklich so 2250 kostet komme ich auf 4481 Euro. Komplett XTR, Luftfederelemente, Custom Laufräder etc...
Oh sch**** wird das in dezentem Schwarz geil aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mehr über die schweizer Preise sagen? Bräuchte auch noch ein Bike zum schnell bergabfahren...




Flatline Pro komplett : 6999.-- SFR  ( 4240.-- Euro )

Rahmen Flatline : 3290.-- SFR  ( 1993.-- Euro ) 

 mehr weiss ich nicht ... könnte man aber besorgen ...


----------



## ow1 (4. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Flatline Pro komplett : 6999.-- SFR  ( 4240.-- Euro )
> 
> Rahmen Flatline : 3290.-- SFR  ( 1993.-- Euro )
> 
> mehr weiss ich nicht ... könnte man aber besorgen ...



Daaaanke! Das sind aber die Brutto Preise


----------



## Tom$ (4. September 2007)

Wie viel werden Slayer SS u. Flatline kosten?


----------



## Sw!tch (4. September 2007)

klick ma ein paar seitenn zurück. aber überanstrenge dich nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2007)

ich glaube er meint in der Schweiz.....


----------



## Sw!tch (4. September 2007)

okay, da müsste er nur einen beitrag weiter oben gucken


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2007)

Hat nicht jemand einen Katalog 2008?
Würde mich über Fotos von den Seiten über die Slayer´s freuen!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. September 2007)

fürs Flatline ja
aber die Preise fürs SS nicht

ja der würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## b12k3 (5. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


>



Mit ein paar Seiten war das hier gemeint --^


----------



## mosquito68 (5. September 2007)

China-Scheiss hin oder her. Dass man in Fernost gute Qualität bekommen kann, zeigen Firmen wie RockShox oder Easton, die Ihre Carbonfertigung in China angesiedelt haben. Überhaupt kommt ja fast alles an "Plastik" aus China. Nicht zuletzt wegen der hohen Umweltbelastungen bei der Carbonherstellung und Verarbeitung. Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Bislang habe ich für ein Rocky gerne mehr Geld ausgegeben, weil es in Canada, unter Berücksichtigung von qualitativen und ökologischen Maßstäben gebaut wurde. Ich will keine Globalisierungsscheißdrecksmassenware, die von anonymen Schweißern zusammengekloppt und mit bleihaltiger Farbe bepinselt wird. Rocky verliert damit einen Nimbus, auch wenn die Fahreigenschaften unangetastet bleiben dürften.
Ich hoffe, dass Dirk Janz hier schnell für Klarheit sorgen wird, damit man sich eine endgültige Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. September 2007)

Nein, Klarheit darfst Du hier weder von Herrn Janz noch von der Presse, die mit diesem verfilzt ist, erwarten.
Es wird ganz klar die unklare Situation ausgenutzt und damit Betrug am Kunden begangen.


----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2007)

Aus welchen Gründen Ihr die Rockies kauft, bringt mich immer wieder zum Staunen. Ich kaufe meine, weil sie geile Bikes sind, die mir gefallen. Ich würde nicht draufzahlen, um zu wissen, dass es unter Berücksichtigung ökologischer Gesichtspunkte gebaut wird. Und das glaube ich auch sonst keinem, der nicht Hanfklamotten und verfilzte Haare hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. September 2007)

Noch drauf?  Sind doch teuer genug 
Ich hätte das Geld aber auch nicht ausgegeben, wenn sie neben den Fahreigenschaften, der Qualität und der Optik nicht auch in Kanada von Hand gebaut würden. 
Solange es einen Grund für einen hohen Preis gibt und mir der Grund einleuchtend ist, ich was damit anfangen kann, dann bezahle ich das gerne.
Für einen Taiwan-Rahmen würd ich aber sicher so viel Geld nicht freiwillig bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Sw!tch (5. September 2007)

wenigstens scheinen sie so fair zu sein die preise auch entsprechend runterzuschrauben (s. flatline 1). obwohl die ausstattung ja wirklich extrem günstig gewählt ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2007)

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wo man die Federwege der Bikes erfährt?
Im 2008er Katalog finde ich nix? 

Andreas


----------



## blaubaer (6. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wo man die Federwege der Bikes erfährt?
> Im 2008er Katalog finde ich nix?
> 
> Andreas



von welchen modellen ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Alle Modelle.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich am Slayer die Kettenstreben der Sitzwinkel und die Länge der Kettenstrebe (um mehr als 10mm!) geändert haben?
Der Radstand ist allerdings geblieben?
Vergleich Katalog 2008/ Website Bikeaction?

Muss meinen Vorrednern recht geben, Rocky erscheint mir nicht mehr so "liebevoll" wie zu sein.
(Lackierung wie eine Schiffschaukel)

Andreas


----------



## iNSANE! (6. September 2007)

Alta - jetzt wurde schon öfters geschrieben dass das Slayer SS 160mm hat, während das Flatline je nach Dämpfer (200mm, 222mm, 240mm) eben zwischen 180mm, 200mm bzw. 220mm Federweg hat, sich also zwischen 7" bis 9" etwa bewegt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Alta- ich habe gefragt, ob es einen Hinweis im Katalog gibt der eure Aussagen bestätigt.
Hat sich am Slayer SXC was geändert?
Laut Geometriedaten im Katalog müsste das so sein!

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (6. September 2007)

Element bleibt bei 100? Das Team bei 80? Hier wäre ein upgrade auf 100 doch auch nicht falsch, oder? 80 ist auch bei einem Racefully etwas dürftig. Cannondale bietet ja sogar bei seinem Racehardtail Taurine 110mm an. Ist deswegen bestimmt nicht langsamer, aber bergab bieten sich etwas mehr Reserven.


----------



## metallum (6. September 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Element bleibt bei 100? Das Team bei 80? Hier wäre ein upgrade auf 100 doch auch nicht falsch, oder? 80 ist auch bei einem Racefully etwas dürftig. Cannondale bietet ja sogar bei seinem Racehardtail Taurine 110mm an. Ist deswegen bestimmt nicht langsamer, aber bergab bieten sich etwas mehr Reserven.



So viel ich weiß, hat ein Hardtail genau 0 mm Federweg.


----------



## wilson (6. September 2007)

metallum schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, hat ein Hardtail genau 0 mm Federweg.



Es soll ja Leute geben, die immer noch, oder wieder mit Starrgabeln unterwegs sind.


----------



## fritzn (6. September 2007)

80 sind doch ok. Würde mir nicht mehr wünschen.


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen Ihr die Rockies kauft, bringt mich immer wieder zum Staunen. Ich kaufe meine, weil sie geile Bikes sind, die mir gefallen. Ich würde nicht draufzahlen, um zu wissen, dass es unter Berücksichtigung ökologischer Gesichtspunkte gebaut wird. Und das glaube ich auch sonst keinem, der nicht Hanfklamotten und verfilzte Haare hat.



Also, lieber el Lingo, ich habe keine Wursthaare und Hanfklamotten, muss auch nicht mit Semi-Porno-Nutzerbild punkten und habe gar kein Problem damit, für vernünftige und halbwegs ökologisch orientierte Arbeitsbedingungen mehr zu zahlen. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt noch schnell einen Made in Canada Slayer-SXC-Frame gekauft. War nicht billig...

Wenn Made-in China-Taiwan-Produktion ökologischen und sozialen Standards entsprechen würden und deswegen ein paar Euro mehr kosten würden, wäre das schlimm?


----------



## wilson (6. September 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> 80 sind doch ok. Würde mir nicht mehr wünschen.



Ich schon. Zumindest hier bei uns in den Alpen- und Voralpen ist 80mm für mich zu wenig und schliesslich bin ich auch kein CC-Profi. Die mangelnde Fahrtechnik gleiche ich gerne durch etwas mehr Federung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars_DH (6. September 2007)

glaub unter der sattelklemmung ist der aufkleber zu sehen wo der schweißer mit der maske unterschreiben darf ! allerdings nur auf den modellen sxc 50 und 70 zu sehen!


----------



## ow1 (6. September 2007)

@Izegrim
Wie hast du das Riesenteil nur in den Scanner gebracht


----------



## wilson (6. September 2007)

Könntest Du bitte die Elements auch einscannen, bitteeeeee....!


----------



## s.d (6. September 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Element bleibt bei 100? Das Team bei 80? Hier wäre ein upgrade auf 100 doch auch nicht falsch, oder? 80 ist auch bei einem Racefully etwas dürftig. Cannondale bietet ja sogar bei seinem Racehardtail Taurine 110mm an. Ist deswegen bestimmt nicht langsamer, aber bergab bieten sich etwas mehr Reserven.




Cannondale baut auch (oder lässt bauen) Carbonrahmen und RM nicht.
Wer mehr Federweg will muss sich ja nicht ein element kaufen sondern kann sich ja so wie du zb ein Old Slayer oder jetzt eben ein ETS-X zulegen. Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden und man wird es nie jedem recht machen können


----------



## Lars_DH (6. September 2007)

so, hab noch mal meinen riesenscanner aktiviert


----------



## Xexano (6. September 2007)

Hey, die Bilder gehen auch kleiner! Hier geht ja echt durch diese Riesendinger die Übersicht flöten! Hier musst man ja schon die "Bild Runter"-Taste benutzen....


----------



## Lars_DH (6. September 2007)

ok, sind wirklich etwas zu groß geraten die bilder! das nächste mal mach ich sie kleiner!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. September 2007)




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Danke für die tollen Bilder.

Allerdings steht hier noch nirgends was zu den Federwegen am Slayer SXC?
Sind die Kettenstreben so viel kürzer geworden?
Bei gleichem Radstand?
Hat sich der Sitzwinkel geändert?
Vergleicht doch mal http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Slayer-SXC.jpg

Fragen über Fragen...
Auch wenn hier schon viel geschrieben wurde.
Wer hat eine Antwort?

Andreas


----------



## Lars_DH (6. September 2007)

laut 2007ér und 2008ér katalog hat sich bis auf die länge der kettenstreben nichts an der geometrie geändert!
Federweg vorne sind 160mm für hinten habe ich auch keine angaben!

weiß schon jemand etwas offizielles ab wann die neuen modelle verfügbar sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2007)

also das Flow gefällt mir  
steht in dem Prospekt was von Gewicht? Besonders Slayer SS Rahmen


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Stimmt, über den Federweg hinten steht nix da.
Und der Sitzwinkel hat sich ebenfalls um 0,5 Grad geändert.

Slayer SXC Rahmen ist schon erhältlich.
SXC Team Rahmen angeblich im November.


Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Nein, im Katalog steht auch nix über Gewichte.
Toller Katalog!

Andreas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2007)

son dreck.....
 das SXC hat doch bestimmt wieder 15 cm.
weniger glaube ich nicht, weil es sonst mit den 16 cm vorne nicht mehr so gut harmoniert.


----------



## Lars_DH (6. September 2007)

@ RockyRider66
sind nur die rahmen oder auch die komplett-bikes erhältlich!?

zum 2007ér sxc finde ich zwei unterschiedliche angaben zum hinteren federweg,
einmal 152mm  http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2007/slayer_sxc/slayersxc-70.aspx
und einmal 171mm   http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/rockymountainslayersxc70.170716.htm

weiß jemand welche angabe hier stimmt, dürfte doch theoretisch kein großer unterschied zum 2008ér modell sein!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2007)

Bisher habe ich nur den Rahmen gesehen.

Andreas


----------



## fr-juergi (6. September 2007)

also die 171mm sind sicher falsch-mein sxc canuck hat 150-sorry 152 - die 2mm reissens ja raus....

allerdings wuerd mich schon interessieren wo RM beim 2008 SXC die 13mm Verkürzung hernimmt wenn sonst alle relevanten masse (front-center und radstand) gleich sind...Sitzwinkel hat ja damit nix zu tun...

@ rockyrider
danke noch fuer deine antworten bzgl. meinen fox problemchen - werde es erst mal beobachten...

gruessli


----------



## Radical_53 (6. September 2007)

Die 170mm waren meines Wissens nachgemessen von der MTB. Müßte mal jemand zu Hause probieren  
Könnte man sich auch so erklären, wenn Rocky erst mit einem 50mm Dämpfer geplant hat und dann einen 57mm Dämpfer genommen hat. Voila statt 150 170mm


----------



## wilson (7. September 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Cannondale baut auch (oder lässt bauen) Carbonrahmen und RM nicht.
> Wer mehr Federweg will muss sich ja nicht ein element kaufen sondern kann sich ja so wie du zb ein Old Slayer oder jetzt eben ein ETS-X zulegen. Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden und man wird es nie jedem recht machen können



100mm sind für mich genug. Die 130 an meinem Old Slayer nutze ich nur selten wirklich aus. Deshalb ist eine Element für mich schon das Richtige. Allerdings hätt ich eben schon ganz gerne den Team Rahmen. Alles kann man halt nicht haben!

Bisher gabs den 70er und den Team als Rahmensets. Wie siehts jetzt aus? Gibts nun den 90er als Rahmenset? Gibt darüber der Katalog Aufschluss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (7. September 2007)

Element 90 für 2008 lt. Unterlagen weiterhin nicht als Rahmen erhältlich.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## fritzn (7. September 2007)

Super Infos!
Es wäre großartig, wenn noch jemand die Infos über die Stahlbikes/Rahmen einscannen könnte? Also Blizzard und Hammer 29.  

Bikeaction hat mir immer noch keinen Katalog gesendet.

@bike-it-easy: Habt Íhr Kataloge im Laden?


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. September 2007)

@fritzn:

Ja, genau den einen, den wir von der Eurobike mitgenommen haben.
Denke aber, dass der erste Schwung Kataloge demnächst eintreffen dürfte.


----------



## b12k3 (7. September 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Es wäre großartig, wenn noch jemand die Infos über die Stahlbikes/Rahmen einscannen könnte? Also Blizzard und Hammer 29.



Bei mir ist heute BikeAction Post drin gewesen, mit Scanner kann ich leider grade nicht aufbieten. Nur soviel, das Blizzard ist unverändert, auch die Lackierung. Zum Hammer 29 kuck es dir lieber nicht an! Genauso wie das Bahnrad Boroughs.


----------



## Lars_DH (8. September 2007)

so, hab noch mal meinn scanner aktiviert und die hardtails eingescannt.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. September 2007)

wozu eigentlich 29" räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. September 2007)

Das Hammer 29 sieht sooooo scheissssse aus


----------



## ribisl (8. September 2007)

Kann wer bitte auch das Slayer SS einscannen?
Danke.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. September 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Kann wer bitte auch das Slayer SS einscannen?
> Danke.



http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=395


----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2007)

Nicht zu glauben wie hässlich man ein Fahrrad designen kann. Das 29"er Hammer ist ja wohl ein Kapitalverbrechen.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. September 2007)

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2008/RM_products/500/08_flatline_pro_gold.jpg http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2008/RM_products/500/08_flatline_3_silver.jpg

soviel zum thema federwegsverstellung und gleichbleibende geometrie. oder die bei rocky waren zufaul nachzumessen in welches loch der dämpfer jetzt muss


----------



## Flowz (8. September 2007)

soooooo...nun hat es rocky geschafft das diese räder wohl in die "werd ich niemals kaufen" schublade wandern!...schon mit der design ändern vom rm7 ins rmx...fand ich ein detail verlust mit dem schönen bogen.... aber nun komplett das switch und rmx design zu löschn und mit dem flatline ablösn.....größte schande sry...


----------



## fritzn (8. September 2007)

@ Hammer:

O M G !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. September 2007)

das flatline ist ja wohl mit abstand das hässlichste was rocky mountain jemals verbrochen hat.

da kommt absolut nix ran.


----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2008/RM_products/500/08_flatline_pro_gold.jpg http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2008/RM_products/500/08_flatline_3_silver.jpg
> 
> soviel zum thema federwegsverstellung und gleichbleibende geometrie. oder die bei rocky waren zufaul nachzumessen in welches loch der dämpfer jetzt muss



da wurde wohl irgendwo was verwechselt  

die geometrie bleibt keineswegs gleich, teilweise ändert sich der lenkwinkel bis 4°  beim ändern der dämpferaufnahme  
was man nicht ändern kann ist der Federweg bei den dämpferlängen von 222mm und 241mm, ausser man baut einen anderen dämpfer ein wie z.b. der mit 215mm, damit ist der federweg von 170 bis 184mm einstellbar je nach loch 2 oder 3


----------



## Sw!tch (8. September 2007)

okay! das find ich dann wiederrum sehr sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (9. September 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Das Hammer 29 sieht sooooo scheissssse aus



naja, welcher 29"er tut das nicht?


----------



## Don Trailo (9. September 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> wozu eigentlich 29" räder?


meinst du warum R M nun auch welche baut?

weils einen  markt  dafür gibt ,so einfach ist das....


----------



## wilson (9. September 2007)

Die Amis stehen drauf!


----------



## jota (10. September 2007)

gnade ,ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schlimm wird.ne zermatschte coladose  war wohl das design vorbild . 2009 steht dann  RAGAZZI MTN. auf den rahmen.und außerdem würd ich für chinagebrutzel keinen euro locker machen.
da lob ich mir das cleane aussehen des nicolai ion.


----------



## fritzn (10. September 2007)

Da haste leider recht. Das Ion ist gelungen und Nicolai bewundere ich dafür, dass er die Linie erfolgreich durchzieht. Clevere Räder, unverwechselbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auch ein Rocky- Fan, seit vielen Jahren.
Den Ausdruck "Chinagebrutzel" halte ich für überheblich.
Die Chikanesen stehen uns da in nix nach!

Mein Slayer von 2003 hat vom ersten Tag an einen schiefen Hinterbau.
Das Rad sitzt etwa 1,5mm weiter links.
(Habe es leider anfangs auf die Laufräder geschoben, bei einem neuen Satz nach fast 4 Jahren brauchte ich das Ding dann wohl nicht mehr zu reklamieren.)
Der Fehler liegt an den unteren Bohrungen der Sitzstreben, die liegen nicht auf einer Höhe.
Wäre dass bei einem Roboter auch passiert???

Ich halte es allerdings auch für Betrug, wenn die teuren Rahmen als handmade in Canada verkauft werden, aber vom Roboter in China geschweißt werden!!


Andreas


----------



## iNSANE! (11. September 2007)

jota schrieb:


> ne zermatschte coladose  war wohl das design vorbild .



Wär mal besser einer mim "Flatiron" übers "Flatline" gegangen  

In Deutschland soll es übrigens unbestätigten Gerüchen zur Folge "FlatULenz" heissen 
Mario freut sich schon


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2007)

Hier das für mich mit Abstand überzeugendste Produkt der gesamten 2008er Rocky Mountain Produktpalette:







FLO


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. September 2007)

FlatULenz??? Wieso das? Aus welchem Grund??
FlatURob könnte ich ja verstehen. Von ihm sieht man wenigstens was, außer nett aufgebaute Bikes.

Klärt mich auf wenn ich da falsch liege. Langsam frage ich mich echt warum er gesponsort wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (11. September 2007)

@flo: sehe ich Ã¤hnlich, allerdings warte ich noch einen modelljahrgang dann kommt endlich die Special Edition Canton Standbox STEALTH raus, das is mir die warterei und 200â¬ aufpreis locker wert;-)


----------



## ow1 (11. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier das für mich mit Abstand überzeugendste Produkt der gesamten 2008er Rocky Mountain Produktpalette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Rahmengrösse und wie schwer?


----------



## Sw!tch (11. September 2007)

ich glaub das mit dem deutschen namen war ein scherz...


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier das für mich mit Abstand überzeugendste Produkt der gesamten 2008er Rocky Mountain Produktpalette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vollkommen vefehlte Modellpolitik, sag ich da nur.
Ein Espressoautomat in diesem Design, das wär der Renner, da bin ich sofort dabei   

Auf die Bohne  

bike-it-easy


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2007)

Ich tu´s nur ungern  ...hierbei zustimmen...aber genau so sieht´s leider aus.
Nach viel hin und her überlegen,sich die Dinge schönschwetzen (das kann ich manchmal richtig gut) steh ich nur ganz,ganz kurz davor heute abend noch auf die Taste zu drücken und mir anstelle des Flatline die wunderschöne Tochter einer anderen Mutter zu besorgen.


----------



## fritzn (11. September 2007)

Nachdem ich heute den 08er Katalog bekommen habe (Lieferzeit ganz ok), habe ich manches besser verstehen können und finde das SXC eigentlich eine ganz nette Kiste. Das weisse Slayer SS geht auch iO.
Ob das Aufräumen nun unbedingt nötig war, sei dahingestellt, aber eine gewisse Orientierung ist da. Element, Vertex und Blizzard sind nach wie vor schöne Bikes (mit Einschränkung Tubing bei den Alurädern, aber na gut, geschenkt). Das ETS-X hat sicher auch seine Berechtigung und ist ein durchdachtes System.
Alles andere lässt so einige Fragezeichen stehen, aber evtl. (bzw. ziemlich sicher) performt das Flatline ganz ordentlich, und an den Flows kann man nicht soviel versauen. Das grafische Konzept finde ich weniger toll, sieht verwechselbarer aus und beliebig. Aber so isses nun mal.
Das Hammer 29? War eigentlich meine heimliche Hoffnung, sieht völlig schlimm aus. Boroughs ist ok, wenn auch seltsam für Rocky, aber warum nicht. Allerdings sieht es so aus, als ob diese beiden das einzige Angebot für urbanes Radfahren sind (neben den Solos und CX). Das Metropolis, die Fitnessbikes (ok, die waren nicht so toll) aber vor allem die Sherpas (absolute Klassiker) sind zu 07 komplett verschwunden! Das sind zwei bis drei komplette Kategorien an Bikes. Das Grind (Kids) ist auch nicht mehr drin, so am Rande.
Das ist schon eine sehr krasse Konsolidierung, zusammen mit dem Ein- und Umstampfen im FR/DH-Bereich.
Wollte mir eigentlich genau so was kaufen in 08, Stahl, urban, zum cruisen, commuten und als Reiserad. Und gehe damit jetzt zu Kona, wie´s aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (11. September 2007)

Ääähhh, bevor mich da jemand falsch versteht. Mit verfehlte Modellpolitik meinte ich die Boxen. Ich hätte das wie gesagt lieber als Espressoautomat gesehen.

Und was die andere Modellpalette (RM) angeht: "Same procedere as every year", sag ich da nur. Was hatten wir für ein Geheule hier vor einem Jahr, als das neue Element kam, und jetzt? Finden es (fast) alle toll.
Keine Frage - RMX und Switch aus dem Programm zu nehmen ist schon ein krasser Schnitt (ich trauere immer noch), andererseits kamen hier ja auch ab und an Beschwerden ob eines fehlenden Downhillers. Jetzt ist er da, und was höre ich: größtenteils Gemecker. Die Ähnlichkeit zu Demo 7-9, gerade beim Hauptrahmen, ist unschwer zu verleugnen. Nur braucht man, wenn auch als Freerider mit Singlecrown eingesetzt, eben diese Biegung im Unterrohr. Müsste mal im Switch-Thread nachlesen, wann sich dort das letzte Mal einer massiv beschwert hat, dass seine 66 - Gabelbrücke unschöne Kratzer oder gar schlimmeres mit dem Unterrohr seines Switchs verursacht hat (na, klingelts?).
Rocky wird seine Gründe gehabt haben, die Modellpalette so zu gestalten, wie sie jetzt nun mal ist. Sie müssen sie ja auch verantworten.
Und das Slayer SS gibt es bestimmt irgendwann auch noch in anderen schönen Farben  .

Und um noch ein wenig Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, auf dass die Flammen der Entrüstung noch höher schlagen werden:

Mein absoluter Optikfavorit für 2008 ist, trotzdem ich ein bekennender Maple Leaf - Canuck - Fetischist bin, das Flatline Pro in Porno-Gold-Glitterlackierung. Das Ding muss auf alle Fälle her. So. Und ein paar ganz krasse Aufbau- und Optikkonzepte hab ich auch schon dafür, denn der Rahmen hat ordentlich Potential, das ist quasi die reinste Technik-Spielwiese für große Jungs  .

Also, um unseren grummeligen Kollegen iNSANE! zu zitieren: Immer schön flach durch die Hose atmen (womit ich dann auch schlußendlich noch den literarischen Bogen zur FLATULENZ geschafft hätte)  


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (11. September 2007)

idstein-heftrich... hmm is schon n bisschen weit weg aber ich denk es würd sich lohnen 



und um OT zu bleiben: hey bro, welche schöne mutter wär das denn?


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. September 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> idstein-heftrich... hmm is schon n bisschen weit weg aber ich denk es würd sich lohnen



Auf jeden Fall....Immer!


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> FlatULenz??? Wieso das? Aus welchem Grund??
> FlatURob könnte ich ja verstehen. Von ihm sieht man wenigstens was, außer nett aufgebaute Bikes.
> 
> Klärt mich auf wenn ich da falsch liege. Langsam frage ich mich echt warum er gesponsort wird.



Hab ich was verpasst? Was verlangst du von mir?
Schlechten Sex gehabt oder was??

ciao


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Optikfavorit für 2008 ist, trotzdem ich ein bekennender Maple Leaf - Canuck - Fetischist bin, das Flatline Pro in Porno-Gold-Glitterlackierung. Das Ding muss auf alle Fälle her. So. Und ein paar ganz krasse Aufbau- und Optikkonzepte hab ich auch schon dafür...



 So weit wie du war ich auch schon mal,allerdings bzgl. der Copper Version.



Sw!tch schrieb:


> und um OT zu bleiben: hey bro, welche schöne mutter wär das denn?



*Schöne Tochter *- nicht die Mama!Noch hab ich ja nicht gedrückt...alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## iNSANE! (11. September 2007)

*


----------



## Nofaith (11. September 2007)

Hoffen wir mal für 2009, vorallem das 2009 das ETS-X nicht auch noch für irgendein neues Dellen-Bogen-Konzept verworfen wird, schliesslich ist das Bike auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt. Es wurde in den vergangenen Jahren ja auch nur immer leicht überarbeitet.

Ich bin halt über die CC/MA-Schiene 1998 auf RM aufmerksam geworden, 2001 stand ich zum Erstenmal kurz vorm Kauf, letztlich dafür entschieden hab ich mich dann erst 2005 für ein Switch und 2006 für ein Element. Mir gefällt speziell beim Element die klassiches Form(Diamant), diese ging mit dem Face-Lift schon etwas verloren, gerade bei den grösseren Modell wo Ober- und Unterrohr nicht miteinander verschweisst sind. 

Was ich schade finde ist halt die Abkehr von vielem was Rocky ausmachte. 

Was ist eigentlich aus den EASTON-Rohren geworden?  Man findet in den aktuellen Katalogen keinen Hinweis mehr darauf. Auf meinem 2006er Element kann man die Prägung sogar durch den Lack durch erkennen.


----------



## el Lingo (11. September 2007)

Das Gold rockt!!!


----------



## fritzn (11. September 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist eigentlich aus den EASTON-Rohren geworden?  Man findet in den aktuellen Katalogen keinen Hinweis mehr darauf. Auf meinem 2006er Element kann man die Prägung sogar durch den Lack durch erkennen.



Hmmm-mmmh. FORM-Tubing macht´s möglich - oder, wie der Katalog sagt: "FORM(TM)-Rohrsätze werden aus den besten Materialien bei den besten Zulieferern gefertigt, denn nur so kann das hohe Qualitätsniveau von RM gewahrt werden." Oder auch: "With 25 y of innovation, we continue to push the boundaries of bicycle design. FORM(TM) tubing is the exciting new frontier of our creativity." 
Das ETS-X ist das einzige Rad ohne FORM-Tubing, in den Specs steht hier Easton drin. Auch bei den Crossrädern ist ein Easton-Rohrsatz angegeben.
Der Rest ist "Custom" oder "RMB" gelabelt.


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild zum Thema Easton-Rohrsatz am Element 2008:








Noch eine Frage bezüglich des Flatline Pro Komplettbikes:

Seit wann ist eigentlich ein Rocky mit Conti-Reifen ausgestattet? Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (12. September 2007)

Genau - Easton Rohre und Rohrsätze sind rund, weil standardisiert.

Was FORM ist, ist als RMB 7005 bzw. Custom 7005 angegeben, war ja auch schon 2007 so. Es kann natürlich trotzdem Eastonalu sein, das ist auch recht wahrscheinlich. Allerdings ist auf diesem Bild auf dem Unterrohr kein Eastonstempel.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Was verlangst du von mir?
> Schlechten Sex gehabt oder was??
> 
> ciao



Ist ja nicht böse gemeint.   Deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt "Klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege".
Es ist mir nur mal so aufgefallen. Von dir sieht und hört man leider so wenig.
Das ist alles. Ich kritisiere dich ja nicht


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage bezüglich des Flatline Pro Komplettbikes:
> 
> Seit wann ist eigentlich ein Rocky mit Conti-Reifen ausgestattet? Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund?



laut teileliste im katalog sind beim komplettbike WTB`s montiert, vllcht war das nur am austellungsbike an eurobike so eine notlösung, die kurbeln sind laut rocky ja auch von Shimano Saint und statt von RaceFace ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage bezüglich des Flatline Pro Komplettbikes:
> 
> Seit wann ist eigentlich ein Rocky mit Conti-Reifen ausgestattet? Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund?



Das war nur Werbung für Bikeaction, da die mit Conti nen Vertrag haben. Desshalb sind aufs Flatline Pro und aufs 2er Conti Reifen montiert worden aus Werbungs Gründen..

gruß,


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Hier noch zwei Kleinigkeiten von mir..





sieht meiner Meinung nach echt Hammermäßig aus wenns auf dem Boden steht!! Und es fährt sich so Genial!! Wartet erst mal ab..

Hier noch was anderes für die, die es nicht wussten da immer fragen hauptsächlich von Herren kommen. Bei den Rädern handelt es sich um die Damen Kollektion. "Lady's ONLY"  Schade eigentlich, oder? Würde mir auch gut gefallen die Farbe..






Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen ein bisschen Aufklärungsarbeit zu Leisten.. Wenn ihr also Fragen zur 2008er Produktpalette habt, dann immer her damit. So weit es mir möglich ist kann ich euch vielleicht bei ein paar Sachen oder Entscheidungen helfen..


----------



## ribisl (12. September 2007)

Bis auf die Beschriftung find ichs eigentlich eh genial, vorallem genau des Modell mit der 66. 
Ist schon eine Verlockung - vielleicht wird es sich 2008 zu meinem Fuhrpark gesellen


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

Gute Sache Mario, gleich mal die nächste Frage:

Werden die Decals beim Flatline überlackiert sein?


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. September 2007)

ab wann werden die bikes (speziell das flatline) lieferbar sein und weißt du obs die günstigen modelle in deutschland und österreich wieder nicht geben wird?


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gute Sache Mario, gleich mal die nächste Frage:
> 
> Werden die Decals beim Flatline überlackiert sein?



Also die Frage weiß wohl noch keiner so genau. Meine letzte Info aus Canada war, dass sie in der Serie überlackiert sein sollen. Wobei es auch sein kann, dass Rocky jetzt erstmal das Feedback abwartet, um dann wie z.B. bei Santa Cruz die Aufkleber überlack macht. Wem sie dann nicht gefallen, kann sie ohne Probleme abziehen. Wobei ich mich da nicht fest legen möchte. Da müssen wir wohl auf die erste Lieferung warten, wenn das Serien Bike in D-land ankommt..
Was mich gleich zur nächsten Frage weiter leitet...



Bikeaddict schrieb:


> ab wann werden die bikes (speziell das flatline) lieferbar sein und weißt du obs die günstigen modelle in deutschland und österreich wieder nicht geben wird?



... Also was es in Österreich geben wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Da musst du dich vielleicht an den Importeur von Österreich wenden..
In Deutschland wird es ab 2008 auch die günstigen 30er Modelle geben. Also Vertex 30, Element 30 und Slayer SXC 30. Vom Flatline wird es auch alle Modelle geben, also auch das günstigste Flatline 1.
Liefertermine sind ja immer so eine Sache.. Das Slayer SXC und das Element gibt es vereinzelt schon. Flatline und Slayer SS ist für Frühjahr angesetzt.. Heißt also ca. März.

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (12. September 2007)

Eine Frage, die jedem brennend interessiert... welche Bikes kommen aus Taiwan?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2007)

@TurboLenzen

FRAGE:
Sind am Slayer SXC die Kettenstreben soviel kürzer geworden? (vgl. Katalog und http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Slayer-SXC.jpg 

Außerdem hat sich der Lenkwinkel um 0,5 Grad geändert?

Aber alle anderen Abmessungen sind geblieben?

Im 2008er Katalog gibt es keinen Aufschluss über den Federweg hinten?
Wurde hier auch was geändert?

Vorab danke für die Aufklärung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fritzn (12. September 2007)

@ TurboLenzen

Super, dass Du ein bisschen auklären wirst! Evtl. kannst du ja auch mal wieder nach offiziellem Support für das Herstellerforum fragen. Zwar hält Rocky nicht viel von den Foren, insb. nicht von mtbr, aber viele andere Firmen sind auch aktiv und ich verstehe das auch als Kundenservice. War super, als Phil noch hier war.

Ich hätte weiters die Frage, wer die FORM Rohre produziert. Und, z.B. bei den Flows, ob das RMB RAD Tubing das gleiche ist wie das frühere Easton RAD.


----------



## wilson (12. September 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Ich hätte weiters die Frage, wer die FORM Rohre produziert.



Easton!


----------



## fritzn (12. September 2007)

Und wer noch? Rocky spricht im Plural.


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @TurboLenzen
> 
> FRAGE:
> Sind am Slayer SXC die Kettenstreben soviel kürzer geworden? (vgl. Katalog und http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Slayer-SXC.jpg
> ...



Hey Andreas, 
Der Federweg beim SXC ist gleich geblieben. Also 152mm. Das SS hat durch einen längeren Hebel 160mm bekommen.
Das mit der Kettenstrebe kann ich auch nicht ganz erklären. Nur soviel, dass die Katalogangabe von 2007 nicht ganz korrekt war. Es waren nämlich nicht ganz 437mm. Viel mehr waren es um die 433mm. Für 2008 ist die Schwinge dem Bike denke ich ein wenig angepasst worden. Das SS hat weiterhin knapp 437mm.
Noch was zum SXC 30. Das Bike kommt nicht wie im Katalog mit Aluminium Sitzstreben, sondern auch mit Carbon.


Einige eurer Fragen kann ich leider selbst nicht beantworten.. Habt bitte Verständnis dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2007)

so, ich muss auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
ich hoffe damit auf 2009.......
Boah ey


----------



## Sw!tch (12. September 2007)

this is the real shit


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2007)

gute PS Skills!


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2007)

so sieht das gerät ja garnicht mehr so verkehrt aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2007)

danke
ist mein täglich Brot.

ich hätte noch einen Roco einbauen sollen....;-)


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> danke
> ist mein täglich Brot.
> 
> ich hätte noch einen Roco einbauen sollen....;-)


Bewirb Dich mal bei Rocky als Designer 

Das Bike sieht in dieser Lackierung und dem "normalo" Schriftzug schon heiß aus!
Da kann das Unterrohr gebogen sein wie es will...(hätte nicht gedacht das ich sowas mal sage geschweige denn schreibe )


----------



## nm_sushi (12. September 2007)

so is echt sehr geil! da muss man mal rocky verstehen warum die das nicht so lackieren ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bewirb Dich mal bei Rocky als Designer
> 
> Das Bike sieht in dieser Lackierung und dem "normalo" Schriftzug schon heiß aus!
> Da kann das Unterrohr gebogen sein wie es will...(hätte nicht gedacht das ich sowas mal sage geschweige denn schreibe )




hehe ja gute Idee!
stimmt da fällt das unterrohr gar net mehr so auf.


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

doch echt Gute Arbeit. Könnte man gut und gerne auch so fahren.. Aber mal abwarten...

RESPECT!!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. September 2007)

Seeeehr schick,mal abgesehen von der schönen Canuck Optik macht schon alleine der ordentliche Schriftzug einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht  

Haaach...ich überleg´s mir doch nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2007)

und da soll noch mal jemand sagen wir Männer sind schwer rum zu kriegen  
Ist ja noch ein wenig hin bis 2008. 
Vielleicht reagiert Rocky ja wirklich noch


----------



## meth3434 (12. September 2007)

da sieht man mal dass die lackierung das ganze rad ausmacht... wenns so aussähe wäre der tenor (tonus;-)) hier wohl ein anderer....
meth


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2007)

Tu mal nen Slopestyle Slayer in CANUCK machen...saubere Arbeit. Das war die ganze Zeit meine Vision...Ja, Rocky, es könnte so einfach sein uns happy zu machen. 
Zuviele Neuheiten in einem Jahr verträgt keiner...deswegen lieber bewährte Lackierungen!


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen ein bisschen Aufklärungsarbeit zu Leisten..



hätte da auch noch eine frage, welche mich brennend interessiert : welche Dämpferlänge beim Flatline Pro verbaut ist ??? und ev. nocht innenlagerbreite ???, dass sind noch die einzigen sachen welche ich nicht weiss von meinem neuen bike


----------



## Soulbrother (12. September 2007)

Ich glaub der Bursche schläft schon,aber das kann ich dir auch sagen:
Innenlagerbreite ist 83mm und die verbaute Dämpferlänge soll 222mm sein.


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> da sieht man mal dass die lackierung das ganze rad ausmacht... wenns so aussähe wäre der tenor (tonus;-)) hier wohl ein anderer....
> meth




So sehe ich das auch, mit dieser meiner bzw. unser aller Lieblingslackierung wäre das Gerät gar nicht so verkehrt. Es wäre wirklich so einfach uns glücklich zu machen und die Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe zu treiben....

Man sollte wirklich mit vereinten Kräften Druck bei Bikeaction machen, damit diese eine Sonderlackierung bzw. Special Edition für das wohl wichtigste Absatzland Deutschland erzwingen und wir uns doch wieder ein Rocky kaufen können.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. September 2007)

Bin dabei


----------



## b12k3 (13. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier das für mich mit Abstand überzeugendste Produkt der gesamten 2008er Rocky Mountain Produktpalette:
> 
> [bildchen]Kaffeemaschine[/bilchen]
> 
> FLO



Canton CD 300 "Rocky SE" Standlautsprecher 2 1/2 Wege, Bassreflex 110/170 Watt, in Rocky Mountain Team-Lackierung.. Preis 2000,- EUR


----------



## b12k3 (13. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> so, ich muss auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> ich hoffe damit auf 2009.......
> Boah ey



Unglaublich, was das ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Bursche schläft schon,aber das kann ich dir auch sagen:
> Innenlagerbreite ist 83mm und die verbaute Dämpferlänge soll 222mm sein.



Danke  

aber irgendwie schade, dass bei dem teuersten ausführung nur der 222mm verbaut ist, dann muss man mind. nochmals 700.-SFr inverstieren dass man den vollen federweg benützen darf  
zum glück kommt bei mir ja das meiste Shimano weg vom bike und wird verscherbelt, vllcht reichts dann ja für den 240mm Roco ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> aber irgendwie schade, dass bei dem teuersten ausführung nur der 222mm verbaut ist, dann muss man mind. nochmals 700.-SFr inverstieren dass man den vollen federweg benützen darf
> zum glück kommt bei mir ja das meiste Shimano weg vom bike und wird verscherbelt, vllcht reichts dann ja für den 240mm Roco ...



Also der aktuelleste Stand ist, dass das Flatline Pro und das 3er einen 241er Dämpfer bekommen, weil die beiden mit der Ausstattung gerade wegen der Doppelbrücken-Gabel doch eher Downhill Orientierter sind und das 2er sowie das 1er einen 222er Dämpfer bekommen, da diese mehr in Richtung Freeride, Bikepark, "Slopestyle" gehen...


----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also der aktuelleste Stand ist, dass das Flatline Pro und das 3er einen 241er Dämpfer bekommen, weil die beiden mit der Ausstattung gerade wegen der Doppelbrücken-Gabel doch eher Downhill Orientierter sind und das 2er sowie das 1er einen 222er Dämpfer bekommen, da diese mehr in Richtung Freeride, Bikepark, "Slopestyle" gehen...


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Bursche schläft schon,aber das kann ich dir auch sagen:
> Innenlagerbreite ist 83mm und die verbaute Dämpferlänge soll 222mm sein.



..da war ich noch lang nicht im Bett. Ich hab erst so gegen halb fünf uhr morgens an der Matratze gehorcht   

peace,


----------



## BlingBling (13. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> so, ich muss auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> ich hoffe damit auf 2009.......
> Boah ey




*Boooooooaaaaaaahhh,ey!*
      

Dann noch nen ROCO 240 rein und ne 888WC ..dann isses meins!


----------



## hotspice (13. September 2007)

2000,--?????

die sind ja voll behämmert!!!

das glaube ich nicht.
dann kaufe ich sie mir auf ebay für 1000, das ist der preis für den sie gehandelt werden lackiere sie für 200 und verkaufe sie für 1900.

wer will welche??

verkaufspreis ist 1900,-- lach






b12k3 schrieb:


> Canton CD 300 "Rocky SE" Standlautsprecher 2 1/2 Wege, Bassreflex 110/170 Watt, in Rocky Mountain Team-Lackierung.. Preis 2000,- EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (13. September 2007)

hier für die "made in canada fraktion":


----------



## ow1 (13. September 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> hier für die "made in canada fraktion":



Der Brief ist aber von 1988, also nicht wirklich aktuell


----------



## Xexano (13. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



 

Das ist real Rocky Mountain! Sonst wärs nur Rocky Mtn.  

Bitte das gleiche nochmal beim Slayer-SS!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2007)

ja wenn ich gleich @ Home bin lade ich es hoch.
Und noch eine Special Edition....und zwar für DIE die es sich schon lange verdient haben


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2007)

der brief da... liest sich für mich so als ob die bikes noch NIE in kanada geschweißt wurden, oder versteh ich was falsch?


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. September 2007)

ehm ich will euch ja nicht sämtlicher illusionen berauben aber rocky mountain bedient einen weltmarkt, glaubt ihr ernsthaft die schweissen jeden rahmen im holzfällerhemd von hand in CAN?


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2007)

ja!


----------



## SlayMe (13. September 2007)

und sie singen dazu: "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay, I sleep all night and work all day..."


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2007)

so hier mal unsere Special Edition. Wir haben sie uns reglich verdient.
Als immer treue und hilfsbereite Rocky-Forum-Mitglieder  
(nicht böse sein wer sich nicht auf dem Rahmen wiederfindet. Ich habe die Namen der letzten Einträge genommen und die ich kenne)

und einmal das Slayer SS in Canuck.
Wenn ich mir es länger anschaue hätte ich dem Unterrohr ein wenig mehr rot verpassen sollen.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2007)

hallo du sack gehts noch. das flow sieht unendlich geil aus. solltest den laden echt übernehmen!

slayme: so siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2007)

danke, das sagst du ja nur weil dein Name als erstes steht  
und die vielen kleinen Ahornblätter in weiß kommen leider nicht so gut rüber


----------



## numinisflo (13. September 2007)

Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit, man sollte den Menschen bei Rocky & Bikeaction mal deine Bilder vorführen.
Das Flow finde ich unglaublich geil gemacht - schön, kreativ und trotzdem ein Rocky wie es sich gehört!

Am SSS ist mir persönlich auch zuviel weiß, aber es geht ja schon in die richtige Richtung.

Mach ruhig weiter....


----------



## SlayMe (13. September 2007)

Ne, sehr schön.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. September 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ...rocky mountain bedient einen weltmarkt...



...ganz genau und zwar den deutschen  



SlayMe schrieb:


> und sie singen dazu: "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay, I sleep all night and work all day..."



...ach ja,...eine schöne Vorstellung  

Ni*K*o,was für ne geile SE  ,ich kann zwar null DJ...aber ich würd mir so einen besorgen!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2007)

pssssst: niko mit k


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2007)

dankesehr......

ja also so wie ich das jetzt sehe(verstehe) kann man das Slayer SS nur in dem Weiß als Rahmen kaufen.

hui wenn das Geld bis März da ist muss mit dem Rahmen Farblich tatsächlich was passieren. Ab zum Lacker meines Vertrauens. Aber nicht in Canuck.
Canuck design ist nur echt wenn es aus Canada kommt


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2007)

@TurboLenzen:

Danke für die Aufklärungsarbeit!!


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (14. September 2007)

Mr. Freeride super arbeit! sieht spitze aus und zeigt uns allen wie geil die neuen modelle eigentlich hätten aussehen können, wenn man bei rocky in sachen aufklebern und lackierungen altbewärtem treu geblieben wäre!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann man hier Fotos posten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

danke  

www.imagehack.com

und dann den Link komplett hier einfügen.
Wie man sie aus dem Fotoalbum des Forums einfügt weiß ich leider auch nicht so genau.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Ok, versuche es mal.

Kann mir bitte bitte die Maße geben?
Möchte mir einen Slayer 18" Rahmen ordern und finde viele unterschiedliche Angaben.
Wäre mir eine große Hilfe. 

Vorab besten Dank.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blaubaer (14. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann man hier Fotos posten?
> 
> ...







und dann den Forum Code kopieren und hier eintragen  

oder Flickr !


----------



## Lars_DH (14. September 2007)

hier findest du die maße fürs sxc!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4034227&postcount=422


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.

Aber vergleiche mal die Maße mit denen vom letzten Jahr  hier http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Slayer-SXC.jpg 

Da ist iregend etwas faul? (Kettenstrebenlänge/ Sitzwinkel)
Die Schrittfreiheit würde zu meinem 2003er Slayer 18" um 7cm weniger?
Bei nur 2,7cm mehr Federweg?

Daher meine Frage an Leute die es bei sich nachmessen können.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blaubaer (14. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...



wiso faul ?? ist ja ein ganz anderes system/rahmen als im 2003 und gar nicht vergleichbar mit dem alten Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

Richtig Blaubär.
Ich möchte nicht meinen 2003er Rahmen mit dem von 2007 vergleichen.

Allerdings sind die Geometrieangaben für das SXC unterschiedlich.
Vergleiche mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=422 
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Slayer-SXC.jpg

Außerdem sind dort nicht alle Angaben gemacht, die ich suche.
Wo z. b. wird die Schritthöhe gemessen?

Daher meine Fragen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## el Lingo (14. September 2007)

Die Schritthöhe sollte 7cm größer geworden sein. Ist nur eine Frage, wie man sie versteht. Ich würde die Angabe als Höhendifferenz vom Boden bis zum Oberrohr verstehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2007)

@elLingo:
Genau das möchte ich wissen.
Senkrecht bis Oberkante gemessen, am Kreuzungspunkt von Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.

Andreas


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. September 2007)

Hallo, hier mal ein paar erfreuliche Nachrichten - eben grad erfahren. Sehr höchst wahrscheinlich (so der aktuelle Stand bei Rocky Mountain) wird aufgrund der oftmals bemängelten Schriftzuggestaltung bei den Modellen Slayer SS und Flatline eine kleine Änderung erfolgen:
1) Flatline: Design bleibt wie gehabt, allerdings wird das Bike ohne  "Rocky Mtn" Rahmenschriftzug ausgeliefert. Dem Bike liegt dann ein Decalset bei, wo man sich dann unter verschiedenen Schriftzügen den für sich passenden auswählen kann. Dann darf sich jeder sein Unterrohr so designen, wie es ihm passt (Wenn ich einen seh, der sich da 'nen Specialized-Aufkleber draufmacht, hau ich ihn vom Rad    )
2) Slayer SS: Der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr wird wieder voll ausgeschrieben "Rocky Mountain". Liegt aber wohl unter einer Klarlackschicht.

Die Statements sind allerdings noch nicht hochoffiziell, aber nach momentanem Stand die Variante, welche aufgrund der Kritik an den Decals sehr höchstwahrscheinlich verwirklicht werden wird. Also bitte nicht schlagen, wenns dann vielleicht doch nicht so wird.
Und nun sag einer, die würden nicht auf Kritik reagieren. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2007)

hört sich ganz gut an... nur halt dann wieder nciht unter lack und so naja ma schauen... es würde sich doch dann eh niemand die neuen ranpappen


----------



## blaubaer (15. September 2007)

gefunden ... Flatline in Action mit Wade 







mehr unter NSMB Photos


----------



## Soulbrother (15. September 2007)

Bei uns hier kann man morgen die neuen RM´s testen  ...und ich habe dieses Wochenende Segelregatta


----------



## fritzn (15. September 2007)

Wo? In Mainz? Welcher Shop?

Vielelicht kann ich Dich ja vertreten !


----------



## SlayMe (15. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Kleinigkeiten von mir..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo TurboLenzen,
Du scheinst ja schon ein Flatline gefahren zu sein. Ich denke alle aber auch wirklich alle hier wüden sich über einen Fahrbericht freuen. Eventuell gleich mit einem Vergleich zum Switch und RMX. 
Und wenn Du das dann auch noch im Flatline-Thread postest, dann bleibt dieser Thread hier etwas übersichtlicher.
Danke dafür schon mal


----------



## Soulbrother (15. September 2007)

@ SlayMe
Das Foto ist vom Außenbereich der Eurobike!




fritzn schrieb:


> Wo? In Mainz? Welcher Shop?
> 
> Vielelicht kann ich Dich ja vertreten !



In keinem shop... drüben auf der "ebsch Seit"  ,oben auf der Platte von 9.00-17.00

Kannst du segeln?Dann könntest du mich ja da vertreten und ich geh testen  

Wende dich mal hier hin,da wirst du wahrscheinlich Genaueres erfahren können:
Biketest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (15. September 2007)

Hm, ich habe aber den Satz unter dem Bild "Und es fährt sich so genial!" von TurboLenzen so verstanden, dass er es schon gefahren ist.


----------



## NoOb-ryder (18. September 2007)

also ich finde das Flatline cool, aber es fehlen einfach rocky typische designmerkmale.
Ich finde das RMX tausendmal besser.
Naja das slayer ss hat ja noch gewisse ähnlichkeiten zu früheren Rockys, aber das wars auch schon.
MFG
Simon


----------



## tokessa (18. September 2007)

Mir gefallen die alten auch um einiges besser. Die wirken zu den neuen viel wertiger.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2007)

Würde die gerne Dinger mal in echt sehen.
Auf einem Foto kann man doch nur die Farbe und die grobe Form sehen.

Die neuen Farben find ich allerdings grenzwertig.
Den Schriftzug auf "Mtn" zu verkürten hat mir noch nie zugesagt.

Das SS find ich zu kantig, es wirkt nicht "liebevoll" konstruiert.
Könnte von einem Hufschmied sein.


Habe mir ein Slayer Team geordert, finde es neben den Hardtails und dem Element noch am "typischsten".


Andreas


----------



## Vanio (23. September 2007)

Vermutlich wird jetzt 20 Jahre später absolut alles in Taiwan geschweisst 



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ehm ich will euch ja nicht sämtlicher illusionen berauben aber rocky mountain bedient einen weltmarkt, glaubt ihr ernsthaft die schweissen jeden rahmen im holzfällerhemd von hand in CAN?


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hallo TurboLenzen,
> Du scheinst ja schon ein Flatline gefahren zu sein. Ich denke alle aber auch wirklich alle hier wüden sich über einen Fahrbericht freuen. Eventuell gleich mit einem Vergleich zum Switch und RMX.
> Und wenn Du das dann auch noch im Flatline-Thread postest, dann bleibt dieser Thread hier etwas übersichtlicher.
> Danke dafür schon mal



Ist gerade passiert..
Nachzulesen im Flatline Thread..

Gruß,


----------



## K!vin (26. September 2007)

hi,
hab mir den neuen rocky katalog mal angeschaut und habe mich gewundert als ich beim Flow Dj gelesen habe, das es den Rahmen nur in 16" und 17" gibt. Ist das ein schreibfehler oder was?? sonst waren ja es immer 14" und des is schon ein großer unterschied


----------



## Sw!tch (26. September 2007)

oha das wird ein schreibfehler sein


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. September 2007)

ich habe mir mal so einiges hier durchgelesen und muss doch mal was dazu
sagen . vorallem faellt mir auf ...fahrt ihr eure bikes auch oder schaut ihr sie nur an und posted sie in foren ? den in erster linie wird hier ueber lack design usw gesprochen kaum jemanden scheint die funktion des bikes zu interessieren

und wenn wir bei design sind das flatline egal welche farbe find ich nicht schlecht das gold sogar sweet und welche sticker am ende drauf sind
wartet einfach mal ab
das stealth slayer kommt ja mal ober fett rein optisch top 

das neu flatline denkt den einsatzbereich von rmx und switch spielend ab
und dazu viel vielseitiger aufbaubar ich liebe switch und rmx aber mussten verrueckte wie ich bisher beide kaufen gibt es  nun die option "nur" ein flatline zwei gabeln und zwei daempfer kaufen und hat beides ...

ich weiss aus erster quelle das in dem flatline jedermenge hirnschmalz und
herzblut steckt und technisch ist es eine riesen vorsprung
switch und rmx sind ja nicht aus der welt

ich werde mit freude verfolgen wer von den noerglern in zukunft mit einem flatline slayer ss oder was auch immer an der eisdiehle steht

und noch was von dem ich denke was rocky vielleicht unbewusst richtig macht
in dem was sie tun ... die leute die jetzt oder in zukunft kein rocky fahren sind vielleicht genau die die wir eh nicht brauchen und ich nicht vermissen werde ...

over & out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2007)

Absolute Zustimmung. Rockies sind auch nur Bikes (die zum rippen gemacht sind), das sage ich ja schon ewig.


----------



## Catsoft (29. September 2007)

Wo sind die Bilder hin?



xtobix schrieb:


> eins zum CXR bei light-bikes.de gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xtobix (30. September 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder hin?



da hat wohl jemand die fotos sortiert nach bikes und parts...hm


----------



## Catsoft (30. September 2007)

Aber auch bei den Bikes hab ich nix gefunden  Such das Solo CX bzw. CXD. Hat jemand Fotos auf dem Rechner?


----------



## fritzn (4. Oktober 2007)

Es fiel nur auf, dass das Styling gegenüber früher nachgelassen hat. Darüber darf man schon meckern, denn Rückschritte hat Rocky nicht nötig.
Auf der technischen Seite wird sicher alles super sein.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2007)

Ausserdem, und das wird anscheinend oft vergessen, ist das Ding zum fahren da, nicht nur zum anschauen. Klar soll es auch gut aussehen, aber wenn ein anderes besser geht und vielleicht nicht ganz so stylish ist, dann geht es trotzdem besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja, sicher, aber es geht um sachen die vermeidbar sind (sticker, lackierung usw.),
und keiner kauft ein Rocky ohne auf das optische zu schauen, keiner, das unterstelle ich jetz einfach mal....


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Oktober 2007)

Seh ich genauso. Ein Rad das "nur" funktionieren soll gibt's öfter. Ob ein Rocky sich für jeden spürbar besser bewegen und fahren läßt als ein anderes, gutes Rad, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Aber wenn man ein Rocky kauft will man auch den "Rest" haben, also den Flair und eben auch die entsprechende Optik. Sonst kann man sich auch irgendwas Seelenloses kaufen...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. Oktober 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> funzt und ... wenn man ein Rocky kauft will man auch den "Rest" haben, also den Flair und eben auch die entsprechende Optik. Sonst kann man sich auch irgendwas Seelenloses kaufen...



scheon gesagt
genau deshalb spiele ich mit dem gedanken mir ein Faltline zuzulegen
danke


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Oktober 2007)

Seh ich halt so. Klar, der Rahmen (fokussieren wir's mal darauf) soll sauber gefertigt sein, nicht zu klobig schwer und sich vor allem halt prima fahren lassen. 
Fahren kann man aber halt mit nem VW Golf wie auch mit nem Porsche... für das "etwas mehr", was man bei Rocky bekommt, von der normal besonders schicken Optik, sauberer Handarbeit und Qualität, Flair und Emotion bezahlt man dann eben auch mehr wie woanders.
Ich find zwar auch daß sich mein Rocky deutlich schicker fährt als alles, was ich vorher gefahren bin. Aber das allein rechtfertigt eben nicht vollends den saftigen Preis.
Wenn man sich über den Preis nicht ärgert sondern beim Fahren denkt "alles richtig gemacht", sich nach ner Runde vielleicht auch mal einfach hinsetzt und das Rad anstarrt, weil man ne Emotion damit verbindet (und durch's fahren schöne Erinnerungen), dann paßt das alles zusammen.
Für ein reines Arbeitstier oder wie oben "zum Rocken" allein fänd ich's aber zu schad bzw. zu teuer.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2007)




----------



## jota (5. Oktober 2007)

das mit den emotionen stimmt,aber nur wenn die teile auch in canada gebaut werden.
wenn die rahmen aber aus taiwan kommen ,werde ich rocky leider untreu werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, freilich. Noch geh ich davon aus daß es von Rocky Rahmen gibt, die aus Kanada kommen bzw. auch dort gebaut wurden. 
Ohne das und die Handarbeit komme ich mir gegenüber in eine gewisse Erklärungsnot, den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Deleted10123 (5. Oktober 2007)

Radical_53 bringts auf den Punkt! Fahre zwar kein RM, projeziere das aber einfach mal auf mein Orange  

Whatever,
die neuen RM´s finde ich richtig geil  

Cheers,
Straw.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Oktober 2007)

Als ich mir vor einem Jahr ein DEMO kaufen wollte, haben mich alle gedisst "Ja, Scheiss Reiskocher...bla".
Jetzt baut Rocky auch in Taiwan, und viele scheint es plötzlich gar nicht mehr zu stören. Das beweisst doch wie sehr wir an dem Namen hängen.
Letztlich finde ich es aber nur konsequent wenn man dann sagt: "Okay, ohne mich".
Immerhin sind die Preise zum Teil ja nun auch moderater...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2007)

Du bist und bleibst ein Reiskocher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (5. Oktober 2007)

@insane: Sagen wir's mal so. Wenn ich wüßte daß mein Rocky aus Taiwan käme, würde mich das ganz sicher stören. Ob ich auf dem Trail damit weniger Spaß hätte? Wohl kaum. Ob ich weniger stolz drauf wäre und es mir nicht so gern anschaun würde? Ganz sicher. Es wäre auch deutlich eher im Vorfeld aus dem Raster gefallen, wenn's sicher in Taiwan produziert worden wäre, gerade bei den Preisen.
Muß aber auch eingestehen daß ich diesbezüglich einen gewissen Tick hab und eben zu geizig bin, für definitiv in Fernost gefertigte Teile größere Summen auszugeben.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...haben mich alle gedisst...



...und das zurecht, Dude!


Mal im Ernst: Wo auch immer dieses Flatline herkommen mag, mir gefällt es einfach noch nicht wirklich. Vielleicht ändert sich dies aber wenn ich die Mühle mal testen konnte, denn letztenendes ist die Quintessenz des Bikens die Funktion, die Optik nur ein schöner Beischlaf!


----------



## jota (5. Oktober 2007)

ich würde aber für taiwanware,
keine canadischen preise berappen !


----------



## Nofaith (5. Oktober 2007)

Wenn's rein um die Funktion geht findet man auch andere Bikes/Rahmen die sehr gut funktioneren und deren Hersteller nur in Taiwan fertigen bzw. fertigen lassen. Wäre es mir rein um die Funktion gegangen, so hätte ich kein Rocky gekauft. 

Wenn man ehrlich ist kauft man auch ein bisschen das Image mit, den Flair der Marke. Das geht aber verloren, wenn man nun die Bikes/Rahmen zur Gewinnoptimierung in Taiwan bauen lässt. Qualitätsmässig werden die Taiwan-Rahmen nicht schlechter sein, keine Frage, aber der Preis ist dann nicht mehr gerechtfertig. Zurzeit ist es ja mehr oder weniger offiziell nur das Flow und Flatline, bei Vertex, Slayer & Co. weiss man es ja nichts genaues. Die Info-Politik von Rocky zu diesem Thema ist auch recht dürftig, warum wird's in den USA beim Flatline mitgeteilt, hier in Europa aber nicht? Werd mich auch nochmal schlau machen bevor meine Entscheidung für ein Allmountain/Enduro fällt, sollte das Slayer kein Handmade & Built in Canada sein, wird's wohl im Frühjahr 'nen anderen Frame geben. 

Ich denke auch das es wohl ein Art Test ist, wie die "Rocky-Gemeinde" den Wechsel des Produktionsstandorts aufnimmt. Wenn's keine nennenwerten negativ Effekt gibt, werden wohl zukünftig mehr Modell aus TW kommen.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2007)

ihr habt echt sorgen und gedanken  

was oder wie denken andere zu 100ten welche nicht hier lesen oder schreiben über die produktion bzw. herstellung der bikes. ein minimalster anteil fragt sich WO die bikes geschweisst werden, so seh ich dass.

Rocky wird auch, wenn sie neu in Taiwan schweissen lassen, ihren umsatz machen und wenn die bikes günstiger werden, wie bei uns, wird sich der eint oder andere vllcht mal den traum von einem Rocky schon früher realisieren ... 


mir ist es eigntlich egal wo das neue Flatline geschweisst wid, ich weiss dass Rocky Mountain dahinter steht und dass reicht schon, und da ich mir für 2008 eh einen neuen DH`ler zulegen wollte, gabs nur 3 möglichkeiten bei meinem Localdealer, Kona, welche mir noch weniger gefallen als die neuen Rocky`s, Ellsworth mit dem Rogue, welches aber richtung Freeride geht und halt Rocky, da ich auf ausgefallene neue sachen stehe und immer gerne einer der esten war der das neuste hatt


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Oktober 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich weiss dass Rocky Mountain dahinter steht



Tut es das noch? Ich meine womit assoziierst Du denn Rocky? Ist es noch das was es früher war?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Oktober 2007)

Eben, aus welchen Gründen träumt denn jemand von einem Rocky, wieso kann man sich den Traum nicht direkt sondern muß erst lang dafür sparen?
Und bist du sicher, daß nicht viele Leute sich dafür interessieren wo das was sie kaufen gefertigt wird? Bei den Preisen? Wie rechtfertigt die ein Verkäufer, wenn er nicht auf einen "handmade in..." oder "built in..." zeigen kann?


----------



## jota (6. Oktober 2007)

rockys aus taiwan sind zu vergleichen mit einem ferrari mit kia motor.
son ding würd sich auch kein richtiger ferraristi kaufen.


(okok ,ich hab ein flow zero)


----------



## Nofaith (6. Oktober 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ihr habt echt sorgen und gedanken
> 
> was oder wie denken andere zu 100ten welche nicht hier lesen oder schreiben über die produktion bzw. herstellung der bikes. ein minimalster anteil fragt sich WO die bikes geschweisst werden, so seh ich dass.



Genau das sind aber auch keine Rocky-Käufer. BA verkauft von Rocky ungefähr 2000 Rahmen/Bikes im Jahr in Deutschland, diese hauptsächlich über das Image der Marke und die Funktion der Bikes(anders kann man den mehr Preis gegenüber vergleichbaren Bikes/Herstellern auch nicht rechtfertigen). Das gleiche gilt im Prinzip z.B. auch für Cannondale, kenne eingie CD-Fahrer, die würden sich auch kein Taiwan CD kaufen. Solche Bikes werden nicht über den Preis verkauft, da geht's schon um etwas mehr. 

Mir persönlich geht's dabei nicht um bessere oder schlechtere Fertigung in Taiwan, die Bikes werden von der Qualität den kanadischen in nichts nachstehen. Preislich macht sich der neue Fertigungsstandort Ausstattungsbereinigt nicht so stark bemerkbar.

Aber man kann das auch Endlos diskutieren, ich klink mich hier aus und werd mal abwarten was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2007)

ach leute geht biken ...  

da gibt es zeit zum nachdenken, ob oder nicht, wie oder was usw. ...
ich machs aud jedenfall für eine woche so


----------



## fritzn (6. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist es RELATIV egal, wo geschweisst wird. Die Qualität von Taiwan Bikes kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Entwickelt wird ja nach wie vor in Kanada und getestet weltweit. Also was solls. Aber man muss es dann schon klar kommunizieren, das ist das einzig ärgerliche.


----------



## wilson (8. Oktober 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht's dabei nicht um bessere oder schlechtere Fertigung in Taiwan, die Bikes werden von der Qualität den kanadischen in nichts nachstehen.



Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. Wäre ich Schweisser und würde im Betrieb arbeiten, in dem dass Gesamtwerk vom Stapel läuft und wo ich am Schluss mit meiner Unterschrift bezeugen müsste, dass das Werk dem Fertigungsstandart entspricht, würde ich mir whs. schon mehr Mühe geben als wenn ich für irgend einen mir unbekannten Hersteller auf einem anderen Kontinent schweissen würde. So frei nach Marx und der Identifikation mit dem Produkt seiner Arbeit...


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Oktober 2007)

naja man sieht ja wie geil die schweissnähte bei rocky dann am ende sind!
halten tut ein specialized z.b wohl aber auch nicht schlechter... wobeis ja nun auch nciht so ist dass sie grottenschlecht sind, im gegenteil, besser als zum beispiel beim flow...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo die Dinger geschweißt werden ist mir eigentlich egal.
Wenn die Arbeit in Ordnung ist.

Aber wenn der Hersteller in seinem Prospekt mit "Handarbeit aus Canada" dann soller es auch gefälligst tun.
Ansonsten ist es einfach "Beschiss"!

Andreas


----------



## SlayMe (8. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Schweißnähten stimmt schon. Die von Rocky sind einfach formschön vollendet. Da kann auch z.B. Liteville nicht mithalten, die sich ja rühmen die besten Taiwanschweißer ausgespäht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

weiß jemand die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers beim Slayer SS?
Würde mir schon viel bei meiner Planung helfen.

Cu
Niko


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Oktober 2007)

@slayme: Seh ich auch so! Und Liteville hat an sich schon schicke Schweißnähte. Auch mein altes Zaskar, das damals an sich sehr schön geschweißt war, kommt da keinesfalls mit.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers beim Slayer SS?
> Würde mir schon viel bei meiner Planung helfen.
> ...



Hab mal grad nachgemessen   - 200mm x 57mm.
Letztere Angabe nicht 100% sicher da man mit dem Zollstock in diesem etwas "verbauten" Bereich nicht ganz sauber anlegen kann. Aber ich denke es ist ein 57er.
Gruß!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

wie? Hast du etwa schon eins da stehen? Wo hatse das denn her?
ok danke


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Oktober 2007)

Das tut GAR nichts zur Sache!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

Meine Planung hat den 2. Schritt erreicht.
Ich habe mir eben, neben der Arbeit, alle Gewichtsangaben der Teile herausgesucht die ich für das Slayer SS (Tourentauglich) verbauen würde.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das der Rahmen 4,3 kg wiegt (mit Stahldämpfer)
Selbst Speichen und Nippel habe ich ausgerechnet.
Nach 2 mal nachrechnen komme ich auf ein Gewicht von 14,288 KG.
Ich gebe noch eine Toleranz von 500 g.
Selbst dann würde es mir ausreichen.

Ich bin sehr überrascht  Eigentlich habe ich nicht ein teil ausgelassen.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Oktober 2007)

Je nach Reifen bei dem Rahmengewicht doch kein Thema. Wenn du allerdings schwere Schlappen mit drin hast wäre es etwas verwunderlich


----------



## fritzn (10. Oktober 2007)

@Mr. Freeride
Kanst Du Deine Liste mal einstellen? Wäre interessant...

Ist auch eine gute Gelegenheit, einen Slayer SS Thread zu starten.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2007)

Also das Gewicht sollte mich wundern...mein Nomad mit einem 3.2kg Rahmen wiegt schon gute 15kg. Ja, poste doch mal die Parts.


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Meine Planung hat den 2. Schritt erreicht.
> Ich habe mir eben, neben der Arbeit, alle Gewichtsangaben der Teile herausgesucht die ich für das Slayer SS (Tourentauglich) verbauen würde.
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen das der Rahmen 4,3 kg wiegt (mit Stahldämpfer)
> Selbst Speichen und Nippel habe ich ausgerechnet.
> ...



warum nicht das kann schon hinkommen wieso will das eigentlich nie jemand
glauben habe hier auch schon ein switch stealth um die 15,5 kg gesehen 
wollte auch niemand glauben also mister freeride so ist das halt aber ich glaubs dir gern
 und ein slayer ss zum touren freerider aufzubauen koennte von mir sein vielleicht 2008/2009 ...  

mit air daempfer und ner air ata 55 oder fox 36 
RF atlas teile hope m4 , 5.1und hope proII x.o. ... locker deutlich unter 15kg !!!
(aber auch mit stahlfeder ohne weiteres moeglich)

kanns kaum erwarten bilder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (10. Oktober 2007)

"Locker" und "deutlich" vermutlich nicht. Nicht bei dem Rahmengewicht. Zumals es ja nur Sinn macht, wenn man hinten Coil fährt daß dies auch vorn entsprechend verbaut wird.
Mit Reifen wie Betties z.B. sollten 14,5 aber schon drin sein. Geschickt gewählt auf jeden Fall, einfach drauf los wird's sicher nix.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

die Auflistung findet ihr im Slayer SS Thread.

die Parts werde ich dieses Jahr schon anfangen zusammen zu sammeln.
Allerdings bekommt mein RMX noch leichtes Tuning. Momentan gerade neue Laufräder   Bis Freitag ist das Vordere schon mal fertig. Hintere Nabe ist noch net da.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

So, mal was von mir für euch


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)




----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

Aus der Decline

Am besten speichern, dann vergrößern, dann kann mans lesen


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Oktober 2007)

...


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Oktober 2007)

Ey du Drecksack  ich hoffe die sind Gr.M und du bringst die Dinger mit...freu mich auf Samstag und bin dann auch gleich weg!


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Oktober 2007)

willst du mcih eigentlich verarschen. ich bitte um aufklärung.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> willst du mcih eigentlich verarschen. ich bitte um aufklärung.



Dein Ton ist völlig daneben! Von der Rechtschreibung mal abgesehen.
Für solche Kommentare mach ich mir diese Arbeit hier sicher nicht.
Betreib Du mal "Aufklärung"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2007)

Wasn hier los? versteh nicht warum Sw!tch hier grad so negativ ist...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2007)

der meint das nicht böse......ist seine art  
ich übersetze mal....."Wow, wie kommts das du die schon hast? Ich bitte um aufklärung!"


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> der meint das nicht böse......ist seine art
> ich übersetze mal....."Wow, wie kommts das du die schon hast? Ich bitte um aufklärung!"



Lol, schei$$ internet, da kommt oft was total falsch rüber....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2007)

jaja schon...aber ich habe mich schon lange gefragt wann einer darauf so reagiert. Ich kenne ihn ja, für mich es es normal 

man sollte schon auf "Forum-Schreibweise" umstellen wenn man was hier reinschreibt 

so, die Bilder bringen mich zur 2. Frage zum Slayer SS. 
Ist es beim dem, mit den Aufklebern genauso wie beim Flatline?
Kann man sie abmachen oder wahlweise andere raufpappen?
Wenn ja, würde eventuell das umlackieren entfallen, obwohl ich mich immer gegen weiße Rahmen gewehrt habe 

@ iNSANE!
Das erklärt auch die schnelle Antwort wegen der Dämpferlänge


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo insane, fährst du das flatline schon ? Immerhin steht dein rmx daneben. Wie läuft die Kiste ?
Irgendwie gefällt mir die Panzeroptik ja schon. Ich finde, es gibt eigentlich kein bike, bei dem der positive oder negative Styleeindruck so sehr von der Farbe abhängig ist wie beim Flatline.
Im mattschwarzen Tarnkappenbomberstyle würde ich es mir sofort zulegen.

By the way, ich habe auch schon Rockies in der Hand gehabt, wo die Schweißraupen nicht gerade aussahen, wie von Götterhand geschweißt.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Oktober 2007)

Also um jetzt die erhitzen Gemüter mal wieder etwas abzukühlen...

1) Die Bikes sind die Messe Prototypen
2) Jede Aussage Bezogen auf die Bikes sind auf das aktuelle NOCH Proto-Stadium zu beziehen! Das IMMER im Hinterkopf behalten.
3) Beide Bikes sind mit Stickern gedecaled - also abziehbar
4) Für das Flatline zumindest soll es ja einen Sticker Kit geben (Sogar Renault hat das beim neuen Twingo - kein Witz)
5)Klar, die Farben polarisieren - in Stealth Black fänd ich's auch schicker
6) Auch Laien fanden das Bike bisher nicht so berauschend
7) Ersteindruck Flatline: Sehr steif, falcher Lenkwinkel, weniger progressiv, gibt den FW also besser her als das RMX (ballert aber bei GROßen Sachen schneller durch), günstigere Hebelverhältnisse (weniger Belastung auf Dämpfer und Lager), zieht durch das SEHR viel niedrige Tretlager sauber durch Kurven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Oktober 2007)

Ist das Ausgabe 38 oder 39 vom decline-magazine?


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Oktober 2007)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Ist das Ausgabe 38 oder 39 vom decline-magazine?



Die 39er "Collector's Issue".


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2007)

hey hey sorry man!
wie decolosta schon sagte und mr.freeride übersetzt hat 
... ich habs nicht so gemeint wie dus aufgenommen hast! finds richtig gut dass du hier so viele fotos reinsetzt aber war halt in dem moment etwas baff.
und sorry für meine rechtschreibung.

mfg, sw!tch


----------



## mad-mk (20. November 2007)

hey leute, will mir es slayer ss mit ner 08er marzocchi 66 aufbauen...spricht was dagegen...geometrie etc...?und sind die hässlichen orangenen rocky-mtn. schriftzüge über oder unter dem lack.?(könnt mim edding schöner rocky auf das bike schreiben...) thx mad-mk


----------



## iNSANE! (20. November 2007)

Hi,

die Sticker sind nicht unter Lack. Gegen die 66 spricht sicher nichts - wobei eine 160mm 55 wohl wie gemacht für das Bike wäre...Oder ne FOX 36 - passend zum Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## neikless (21. November 2007)

ich bin fuer die orange Z1 vom letzten jahr (150mm) (marzocchi) !!!
oder halt die 55ata ...


----------



## mad-mk (21. November 2007)

wade hat ja auf seite 1 in dem thread die 66 RC2X light grey 2007 drin...denk ich hau mir  ne 08. 66 rein.... what denkt ihr..? luft...oder...feder...


----------



## neikless (21. November 2007)

luft machts leicht
wenn 66 wuerde ich die rc3 mit 1.5 nehmen dann passt's
bin trotzdem fuer die 55 ata finde die 66 ist fast overkill
wenn dann auf 160 mm traveln weil sonst front mehr federweg (?)


----------



## Sw!tch (21. November 2007)

hmmmm ich finde nicht das die 180 mm zu viel wären. sah bei wade sehr ausgewogen aus und in meinem switch will ich auch nichts anderes!


----------



## mad-mk (28. November 2007)

muss einfach n rocco-dämpfer , dann passt die 66 auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. November 2007)

mad-mk schrieb:


> muss einfach n rocco-dämpfer , dann passt die 66 auch...



auch der roco aendert nichts am federweg/einbaumass !
fuer meinen geschmack ist die 66 mit 180mm zuviel im vergleich zum
hinterbau mit 160 mm ! optisch sicher heiss ... ich wuerde mir fuer 2008
ein slayer FR wuenschen mit 180mm fw ...


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2007)

ich könnte mir bei meinem Switch nicht vorstellen vorne eine kleinere Gabel zu haben, finde z.b. das 170 vorne ins Old-Switch bestens passen, und hinten sind auch nur 150mm vorhanden. Die Federwegs angaben in mm sind ja nur statische Angaben, wer sagt das vorne und hinten gleichviel vorhanden sein müssen.......woher nimmst du eine 220mm Gabel fürs Flatline?


----------



## mad-mk (30. November 2007)

heftige uhrzeiten ...,und starkes argument decol....


----------



## neikless (1. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wer sagt das vorne und hinten gleichviel vorhanden sein müssen.......woher nimmst du eine 220mm Gabel fürs Flatline?



ICH fuer meinen teil will in meinem full suspension bike vorn nicht mehr federweg als am hinterbau ...
im flatty habe ich dann etwas mehr im heck das passt mir prima
meine 200mm gabel kommt nur selten an ihre grenzen 
durch meinen fahrstil oder nicht vorhandene skills nutze ich einfach haeufiger/mehr federweg im Heck:Front


was bringen mir 170/180 mm in der front wenn mein hinterbau bei 150
schon durchballert da kann ich mir die 20/30mm in der front auch schenken

(uhrzeit resultiert durch zeitverschiebung differenz) (((21:40)))


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Dezember 2007)

Servus,
ich weiß gar nicht ob es das hier schon gab....habe ich gerade bei Youtube entdeckt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk0cW3hn9zo


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2007)

was das denn für ein ahnungsloser marketingmensch


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, so ahnungslos ist der nicht, halt alles iwi auswendig gelernt...


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2007)

Red doch nich...Der hat bestimmt noch nie auf nem Fahrrad gesessen, geschweige denn auf einem Bike!


----------



## mad-mk (12. Dezember 2007)

mhh...100% kompetent is anders...hört sich auswendig gelernt an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Dezember 2007)

da sag ich jetzt nix.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> da sag ich jetzt nix.



Hehe...kein Statement ist ja auch ein Statement


----------



## mad-mk (18. Dezember 2007)

ei mr. lenzen sag ma bikeaction bescheid,  sie sollten doch lieber einen von uns hinstellen, der die bikes mit hingabe promoted... oder robert solls wieder machen...


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Xexano (19. Dezember 2007)

mad-mk schrieb:


> ei mr. lenzen sag ma bikeaction bescheid,  sie sollten doch lieber einen von uns hinstellen, der die bikes mit hingabe promoted... oder robert solls wieder machen...



Ich weiss schon wie das enden würde...

Ein Rocky-Anhänger promoted: 
"Diese Bikes kommen alle aus Taiwan! Alles ********, schaut euch nur die ungeradenen Schweissnähte an!! Fühlt ihr den fehlenden Kultfaktor? Ein Skandal! Ich empfehle euch, das zu boykottieren und KEIN Rocky Mountain zu kaufen, bis sie ihren Produktionsstandort wieder zurückverlagern. Desweiteren wurde das Switch und RMX durch das Flatline und Slayer SS ersetzt. Rocky Mountain, inzwischen auf den schlimmen Namen Rocky Mtn. umgenannt, verfolgt die schlimmste Bikepolitik 2008! Leute, lasst euch die Finger davon! Die Switches sind inzwischen in Deutschland schon fast ausverkauft! Panikkäufe überall! Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten!" 

Man bemerke übrigens bitte den Zynismus und die Ironie!


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon wie das enden würde...
> 
> Ein Rocky-Anhänger promoted:
> "Diese Bikes kommen alle aus Taiwan! Alles ********, schaut euch nur die ungeradenen Schweissnähte an!! Fühlt ihr den fehlenden Kultfaktor? Ein Skandal! Ich empfehle euch, das zu boykottieren und KEIN Rocky Mountain zu kaufen, bis sie ihren Produktionsstandort wieder zurückverlagern. Desweiteren wurde das Switch und RMX durch das Flatline und Slayer SS ersetzt. Rocky Mountain, inzwischen auf den schlimmen Namen Rocky Mtn. umgenannt, verfolgt die schlimmste Bikepolitik 2008! Leute, lasst euch die Finger davon! Die Switches sind inzwischen in Deutschland schon fast ausverkauft! Panikkäufe überall! Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten!"
> ...




danke das du mir das alles nochmal so schmerzvoll vor Augen führen musstest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (19. Dezember 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon wie das enden würde...
> 
> Ein Rocky-Anhänger promoted:
> "Diese Bikes kommen alle aus Taiwan! Alles ********, schaut euch nur die ungeradenen Schweissnähte an!! Fühlt ihr den fehlenden Kultfaktor? Ein Skandal! Ich empfehle euch, das zu boykottieren und KEIN Rocky Mountain zu kaufen, bis sie ihren Produktionsstandort wieder zurückverlagern. Desweiteren wurde das Switch und RMX durch das Flatline und Slayer SS ersetzt. Rocky Mountain, inzwischen auf den schlimmen Namen Rocky Mtn. umgenannt, verfolgt die schlimmste Bikepolitik 2008! Leute, lasst euch die Finger davon! Die Switches sind inzwischen in Deutschland schon fast ausverkauft! Panikkäufe überall! Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten!"
> ...





tja,
bloss das daß nichts mehr mit ironie zu tun hat.
wenn man seine produkte anpreist das sie alle handmade aus canada kommen, 
und sich dann rausstellt das dies ja zum teil gar nicht mehr stimmt ...
... dann bezahlt man überhöhte fantasiepreise die nicht gerechtfertigt sind.

naja, adios rocky mtn. 2008  ...
... 2007 war noch mal ein tolles jahr mit schicken bikes


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Tja, wenn man als Firma mal ein bestimmtes Niveau an Verkaufszahlen erreicht hat, regiert halt nicht mehr der Kult, sondern der Vertrieb und das Marketing.
Schade drum, aber nur eine unter vielen alten Kultfirmen, die auf der Strecke geblieben sind oder bleiben werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2007)

Welche Modelle werden den nun bereits in Taiwan gefertigt?
Habe 2007 dann wohl auch mein letztes (teures) Rocky gekauft!
Hoffen wir dass sich Alternativen ergeben.

Andreas


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Der Flatline wird auf jeden Fall noch zuhause gefertigt. In Taiwan gibts doch gar keine geeigneten Trucks, die den so deformieren könnten


----------



## Xexano (19. Dezember 2007)

Ach quatsch.. die importieren einfach ein paar Sumo-Ringer aus Japan...


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Dezember 2007)

das flatline wird DEFINITIV in taiwan gebaut werden.. wahrscheinlich nahc und nach alle neuen modelle.. die hardtails sowieso... und eben ein teil der fullys mit den günstigeren ausstattungspaketen


----------



## lamerson (19. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich mir so das flatline und auch das slayer ss anschaue
muss ich feststellen das die teile einfach nur mäßig aussehen,
da helfen mir auch mr. freeride's ps-künste nicht.

für mich muss zu der funktion des rades auch die optik passen,
bisher hatte rm das eigentlich immer gut getroffen.

das flatline ist, aus meiner sicht, verformt, unstimmig, fast schon klumpig, ohne eigenen stil und ohne seele.


animiert mich nur zu einer sache, am besten noch einen 2007'er switch rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Xexano (20. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> animiert mich nur zu einer sache, am besten noch einen 2007'er switch rahmen kaufen.



Ich sag das doch schon die ganze Zeit...  



> Die Switches sind inzwischen in Deutschland schon fast ausverkauft! Panikkäufe überall! Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten!



Vielleicht sollte ich das "fast" wegstreichen?


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Dezember 2007)

einen eigenen stil hat das flatline ja wohl definitiv


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Das kann man wohl sagen ! Das  Exemplar in Schladming im Raw-Finish mit Fox 40 hat mir schon gefallen. In Farbe eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2007)

... bis auf die playmobil fox 40 , da gefaellt mir wade's mit 07er 888wc
oder thomas bike mit 08er 888 ata viel besser
 das raw ansich war schon sehr geil aber in farbe gefaelts auch !


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

Was ist an der neuen 888 optisch noch anders als an der "playmobil" Fox 40 ?
Ich werde zwar auch die AtA 08 fahren, weils die leichteste außer der Boxxer mit den Hühnerschenkeln ist, aber vom Design her befindet sich Marzocchi bei den Doppelbrücken voll im Windschatten der 40. Die kleine M-Welle ist doch der einzige Unterschied, wenn die zwei nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2007)

Wieso Playmobil Fox 40? Gut, die MZ sieht fein, grazil aus (Italienerin!  ) und ist für extreme Ansprüche wie Drops und FRX konzipiert. Die Fox 40 sieht fetter, klobiger aus (Amerikanerin! *g*) und eher für den DH konzipiert. Jedoch ist die Technik und das Ansprechverhalten am Boden der Fox 40 wesentlich besser als bei einer 888 RC2.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man einfach beide Gabeln mal ausprobiert haben! Der eine mag lieber die direkteren MZ, der andere die sensibleren Foxs... alle, die beides mögen (wie z.B. ich  ) haben ein Problem...


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

2008 schauen 888 und Fox 40 gleich "klobig" aus.
Ich mag auch beide, bei mir regelt eben der Geldbeutel die Entscheidung.


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 2008 schauen 888 und Fox 40 gleich "klobig" aus.
> Ich mag auch beide, bei mir regelt eben der Geldbeutel die Entscheidung.



Kommt davon, wenn man die Italienerin vom Bett stösst ...

Obwohl... sind Taiwanesen klobig?  

Mein Vergleich bezog sich wohl eher auf meine 2006er 888 RC2 mit einer... 2007er(?) Fox 40


----------



## meth3434 (21. Dezember 2007)

alter falter.... 40=40mm standrohre, 888=38mm standrohre macht gleich: Sichtbaren unterschied gegen Null 

Grazil ist die 888 ganz sicher nicht und leicht schon gar nicht, siehe korrigierte Marzocchi Gewichte auf der eigenen Homepage!
Meine 40 wiegt genau 3kilo und es wird nächtes jahr nur eine 888 geben die in die Nähe davon kommt und das mit 3,2kilo offizielle angabe ohne steckachse.... Dann fährt man aber eine komplett luftgabel!!!!! 

Das mit der "feinfühligen fox" und der "direkten zocchi" is doch völlig subjektiv und ne abstimmungsfrage, das nimmt sich alles nicht mehr so viel und mit Fertigungstoleranzen, persönlicher Abstimmung, etc wird die Beurteilung noch verwaschener....

Preislich sind die Zocchis auch nah an die fox rangekommen und sonst sehe ich ausser persönlichen präferenzen keine schlagenden argumente für die 888 im gegensatz zur Fox! Und mal ehrlich: Who pays retail, oh i know: you guys do!

meth


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

@meth3434: hast Recht !
Im VK sind halt noch knapp 400,- Unterschied, aber den finde ich für meinen Teil qualitativ gerechtfertigt. Die 40 ist halt ein schön leichtes Raceteil. Aber ich bin da auch sehr subjektiv, weil ich Fox-Fan bin.
Die Marzocchis sind durch die vielen Varianten halt auch im unteren Preissegment erschwinglich.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2007)

Man muß eine 40 eben erst mal gefahren haben...bis dato hielt ich eine 888 auch noch für das Tollste was es gibt,aber das war damals.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Dezember 2007)

hm, also ich für mein Teil kann mir bei meiner 888 nicht vorstellen das es was besseres gibt. 
Alleine durch das Eigengewicht des Bikes federt die Gabel 2-3mm ein.
Sooo ein geiles Ansprechverhalten  
Sw!tch weiß wovon ich rede  

Aber interessieren würde mich die Fox 40 auch mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (21. Dezember 2007)

Das funktioniert ja selbst bei einer Fox Talas und nem leichten Rad, daß die Gabel ohne Fahrer schon etwas einfedert


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2007)

meine Fox Vanilla von 2004 macht das auch  und meine 66 RCV von 08 ebenso,  also alles nix ungewöhnliches....soll nunmal so sein wenn es ne gescheite Gabel ist


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Dezember 2007)

Das denk ich mir halt  Da braucht's keine 888 für, das sollte bei jeder guten Gabel der Fall sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Dezember 2007)

echt? cool
das hatte ich bisher bei keiner Gabel.
Selbst bei der 66 nicht. Obwohl die auch hammer anspricht.

Aber eigentlich muss es bei den Gabel heutzutage auch so sein. Bei der Technik die da jetzt drinsteckt  

Hat jemand mal beide Gabel gefahren? 888 und Fox 40?


----------



## blaubaer (21. Dezember 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal beide Gabel gefahren? 888 und Fox 40?



ja ich, zwar nicht im selben bike. 
war dieses jahr mit der 40er im RMX unterwegs und konnte mal im Sommer die 07` 888er für mehrere DH-Abfahrten fahren. danach wollte ich am liebsten die 888 behalten, vllcht lags aber auch nur am bike, im grossen und ganzen, wenn die gabel *richtig* abgestimmt ist, spürt mann nicht wirklich unterschiede (was das ansperchverhalten angeht) bei Preis und gewicht sieht es halt wieder anders aus...


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Dezember 2007)

@blaubär: So sollte es normal ja auch sein, die kochen schließlich alle nur mit Wasser 

@mr. freeride: Am Extremsten hatte ich das bei einer White DH 2.0, die hat gut und gern 10-15mm ohne aufsitzenden Fahrer drin gehangen. So ein ultrafeines Ansprechverhalten hab ich sonst noch nirgends gesehen.
Muß an sich aber auch bei den neuen Gabeln so sein -> wenn die Reibung von Dichtungen und Buchsen zu hoch wäre, könnten sich die ganzen, groß beworbenen Features von Dämpfung und Co. sicher nicht so entfalten wie's gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (3. Januar 2008)

Hab hier in dem Thread n paar Leute schreiben sehen, wie das neue Flow DJ aussehen wird und noch keine Antwort gefunden(Ich hoffe ich hab nich einfach zu ungenau geguckt ;-) ) Hier is mal n Bild:







Farbe: Whiskey^^


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2008)

Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand wann das Flatline voraussichtlich geliefert werden kann?
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2008)

März/April


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. Januar 2008)

@ Soulbro:
Hast du dir auch ein 08er bestellt?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2008)

*Hatte* ich,ja...habe es dann aber erst nochmal zugunsten des "Sunday" hinten angestellt


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand wann das Flatline voraussichtlich geliefert werden kann?
> Danke für die Info.



Ich warne Dich!!!


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2008)

Ich werde dich niemals verraten mein Herzchen.
War rein interessehalber gefragt.


----------



## ingmar (1. Februar 2008)

Das neue Hammer sieht ja zum     aus.
Habe ein 1996er und ein 2000er. Zuverlässige Arbeitstiere.
Das Hammer hat es nicht verdient, dass man seine Rohre verbiegt und 29" Reifen reinstopft.

Das 2007er gibt es grade für 990 EUR im Abverkauf (statt 1799 EUR).

http://www.sport-conrad.com/index.asp?disp=artikel&art_nr=56003302

Schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2008)

Beim durchblättern vom 2008er Katalog fällt mir auf das auf vielen Rädern noch das Signatur-Batch drauf ist, was ja eig. dafür spricht das einige noch in Canada gefertigt werden, weiß jemand was dazu und ob das dauerhaft so bleibt oder nur in der übergangsphase der Fall ist?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2008)

Na ich denke die Frage ist doch mittlerweile erschöpfend behandelt worden...
Zur not kann man Sticker überall (an jedem Ort der Welt) auf alles draufkleben.
Mittlerweile ist doch klar woher die Bikes kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2008)

Naja, so genau also unter dem Aspekt wurde die Frage noch nicht behandelt....
Lese hier ja auch nicht nur ab und zu mit 

Mir geht es nur darum, das diese Sticker auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, dann wenn sie drauf sind sicher auch unterschrieben werden, und wenn das der Fall ist aber dennoch in Taiwan geschweißt wird es einem Betrug gleichkommen würde.
Dh. meine Frage ob vllt. gewissen Modelle wie Element oder so noch in Canada hergestellt werden, oder die Ltd. versionen, was weiß ich, oder ob es Fakt ist das kein einziges Modell mehr dort vom Band läuft?

Kann ja sein das sich mittlerweile was getan hat im Informationsfluss, da es ja auch schon ein paar Tage her sind seit darüber debatiert wurde und es da noch nichtmal 2008er Modelle gab...


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

also so wie ich das verstanden hab werden flatline und slayer ss, eben die modelle, die komplett neu sind in taiwan gefertigt und sonst joa keine ahnung. wär mir jetzt zum beispiel neu wenn element oder etsx auch da gefertigt werden


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2008)

Es gab ja auch vor der Produktion des Flatlines und des SSS schon bestimmte Rockymodelle die in Taiwan gefertigt wurden.
Nur um das mal in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

jojo


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Februar 2008)

Bei MTBR ist da ein relativ ausführlicher Thread zu im Rocky-Unterforum.
Konsens derzeit war wohl, daß außer den Fully-Modellen nur die absoluten Top-Versionen der Hardtails noch in Kanada gemacht werden. Slayer SS und Flatline waren ja schon geklärt, die wohl dann direkt aus Taiwan sind.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286070&page=2


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Ihr könnt Euch immer noch nicht dmit abfinden, dass eure Rockies nicht mehr von einem Typen, der gerade direkt von seinem letzten Ride kommt, in einer kleinen Garage geschweißt werden.
Tja, da hättet Ihr nicht so viele Kaufen dürfen !
Jetzt werden sie eben auch von Jing und Jang gebruzzelt, denen egal ist, ob sie ein Giant, Speci, Rocky oder Kona schweißen.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2008)

verpiss dich.....


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

wollt grad sagen, halt die fresse und zieh leine!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Ich finds auch schade, aber anscheinend ist es unvermeidlich.
Die Bikes, die wirklich noch handmade in sonstwo sind, kann man fast an 2 Händen abzählen.
Rocky war eben sehr erfolgreich und jetzt müssen sie 1. der Nachfrage gerecht werden und 2. wahrscheinlich irgendwelchen Kapitalanlegern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

jo tschüss


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2008)

Da halte ich es wie mit den Frauen: Ist mir völlig egal wo das Ding (in diesem Fall das Bike) herkommt, wenn es nur gut aussieht und die Fahrleistung passt bin ich offen für alles.


----------



## el Lingo (2. Februar 2008)

Wow, damit hat Flo mal absolut Recht. 
Warum jemanden so anfahren, nur weil er mal die Wahrheit ausspricht!? So sieht es eben aus, fahren tun die Bikes aber noch immer gleich.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

@numinisflo: Word ! Und servus, ich will hier nicht länger stören.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Februar 2008)

@el lingo: Weil es nicht ganz die Wahrheit ist. Man kann zwar annehmen daÃ in naher Zukunft alle Rockies in Taiwanesien geschweiÃt werden, *noch* ist es aber nicht gÃ¤nzlich der Fall. Sieh obigen Thread bei MTBR 

@numinisflo: Egal ist das nicht. Klar fahren die RÃ¤der sich gut, aber wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen sind die Rahmen fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack knapp 1000â¬ zu teuer. Zumals es gerade bei so hochpreisigen Geschichten ein Unding ist, daÃ der Kunde die eigentliche Herkunft nicht mitgeteilt bekommt bzw. z.T. versucht wird, diese zu verschleiern.


----------



## blaubaer (2. Februar 2008)

die warheit schmerzt immer   



Radical_53 schrieb:


> @numinisflo: Egal ist das nicht. Klar fahren die Räder sich gut, aber wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen sind die Rahmen für meinen Geschmack knapp 1000 zu teuer.



kommt ein bisschen aufs Endverkaufsland an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (2. Februar 2008)

> Zitat:
> @numinisflo: Egal ist das nicht. Klar fahren die Räder sich gut, aber wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen sind die Rahmen für meinen Geschmack knapp 1000 zu teuer.
> kommt ein bisschen aufs Endverkaufsland an



Genau das ist das Problem, in Deutschland ist Rocky halt durch seinen Preis und durch die bisher echt schöne und liebevolle Verarbeitung eine Edelmarke. Bisher ist auch der Kult da, dass die Bikes aus Kanada kommen und das auch echt deutlich zeigen, sei es durch Sticker oder die Canuck-Lackierung, und ich kann mich halt nicht damit anfreuden das auf einen Taiwan-Rahmen diese urkanadischen Sachen kommen. 

Außerdem bekommt der Taiwan-Schweisser sicher nicht das Geld wie der Kanadier, ist halt mit ein Kaufgrund bei manchen das der Arbeiter fair für sein Werk bezahlt wurde, was sich halt im Preis niederschlug.

Ich bin nicht bereit für einen in der Herstellung billigen Rahmen, der nur mit ein paar billigen Decals aufgemotzt wurde, 1000 Steine nur für den Namen und ein paar echt hässliche Aufkleber zu zahlen.

Naja, ich hab mir gestern beim Hibike mal das Serien-Flatline angesehen, und bin jetzt vollkommen überzeugt das ich mir diese hässliche Alu-Missgeburt niemals zulegen werde, die Aufkleber haben sich auch kein Stück verbessert und die Schweissarbeit ist auch nicht mehr so schön.... 

Naja, ich bemüh mich mir noch ein RMX zu sichern, und mein original Canada-Slayer zu behalten bis es zerfällt.


----------



## mlisul (2. Februar 2008)

also der rahmen is definitiv geschmacks un vorallem auch gewöhnungssache meiner meinung nach...
ich persönlich find das teil hammer geil...auch live^^
ich kann mir gut vorstelln dass das genauso läuft wie damals beim demo..alle schrein auf und findens hässlich ..und nach ner weile is das der letzte schrei!


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Februar 2008)

@blaubaer: Egal wo es verkauft wird. Selbst direkt in Kanada wäre der Preis mir für einen Taiwan-Rahmen definitiv zu hoch.

@red dragon: Exakt jenes. Wenn ich handmade will soll auch handmade drin sein, wenn ich ein Rad mit einem speziellen Ursprung suche dann sollte auch das drin sein. Zumindest dann, wenn man für diese Punkte einen gehörigen Aufpreis löhnen muß.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2008)

Was ich echt "geil" finde ist, wie jeder erst aufgeschriehen hat, "Nicht mehr made in Canada", und plötzlich nehmen es so viel mit dem schwachen, "so lange es gut fährt" einfach hin.
Wenn jeder so denkt, dann ist Rocky natürlich auf dem richtigen Weg - dann sind sie sogar gewissermaßen blöd dass sie das noch nicht eher gemacht haben.
Ich finds schwach wenn man da so gar kein Profil beweist - seid doch mal ehrlich "nur weil se gut fahren" hattet ihr bisher doch kein Rocky, sondern wegen flavour&nimbus...
Und Plötzlich isses jedem egal wohers kommts, und er zählt nur noch ob's gut fährt? Wäre es immer nur danach gegangen, dann könnten wir auch alle Ghost fahren...
Und die sind dann auch billiger.

Noch ein zentraler Punkt der mir missfällt: Leute für dumm verkaufen - da bekomm ich JEDEM Lebensbereich die Krise, wenn mir ein paar Leute (ich nenn keine Namen) Rocky immernoch mit Kanada bla verkaufen wollen, dann fühl ich mich verarscht - und das lass ich mir nicht bieten.
Allein offener Brief würde hier schon zur Besänftigung beitragen, aber Leute die weniger Ahnung haben hier gezielt zu Fehlinformieren ist se Sauerrei, und für mich auch ein Grund an meinem RMX festzuhalten...und was die Zukunft bringt wird sich zeigen.
Um in Flos Frauen-Zitat Ecke zu gehen: Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter...(Gell Soulbro, Du Sonntagsfahrer)


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2008)

Hab auch so den Eindruck das einige der die am lautesten geschrien haben jetzt kommen mit dieser "ist doch egal woher, solang es taugt" Mentalität hier auftischen........

Wenn ich mich für eine Marke entscheide, nicht wegen den Produkten ansich, sondern wegen der Philosopie, der Herkunft und der Art der Herstellung, dann zahle ich dafür auch gerne mehr und stelle mir nach meiner Deffinition was besonderes in die Garage.....

Was besonderes, eine Firma die mir seit Jahren erzählt wie hochwertig diese Räder von Hand gefertigt werden und den ganzen klamauk drum herum, immer und immer wieder wird mir eingetrichtert wie hochwertig diese Bikes sind weil Handmade in Canada, auf dem Rahmen ansich steht das 100 mal drauf....

dann auf einmal ohne ein wort drüber zu verlieren ist das nichtmehr teil vom ganzen, auf einmal sollen die räder genausogut von Bruce Lee geschweißt werden, aber das teilt mir die Firma nicht mit, das passiert ohne ein wort drüber zu verlieren.....einfach hinter vorgehaltener Hand...

so, warum sollte man da jetzt genauso dahinter stehen wie vorher? weils gut fährt?


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2008)

sehr gute Beiträge.



> Ich finds schwach wenn man da so gar kein Profil beweist - seid doch mal ehrlich "nur weil se gut fahren" hattet ihr bisher doch kein Rocky, sondern wegen flavour&nimbus...
> Und Plötzlich isses jedem egal wohers kommts, und er zählt nur noch ob's gut fährt? Wäre es immer nur danach gegangen, dann könnten wir auch alle Ghost fahren...
> Und die sind dann auch billiger.



Wie ich ein Rad wollte das einfach nur gut fährt habe ich zum Canyon gegriffen.

Weil ich ein Rad wollte, dass neben hervorragenden Fahreigenschaften einen gewissen Hintergrund, Ruf, Geschichte etc.  hat und ich mich einfach   habe, ist es ein Rocky geworden. Das nur ein Beispiel meiner beiden letzten Bikekäufe.


----------



## Red Dragon (3. Februar 2008)

Ich finds auch mies, weil man sich mit einem Rocky ja schon einen Traum erfüllt, war bei mir jedenfalls so. Ich bin seit ich das erste Rocky mit 10 gesehen habe total verliebt in Design, Verarbeitung und mich fasziniert Kult & Mythos um die Marke. 

Dann still und leise den Produktionsort zu wechseln unds trotzdem als als Canada-Made zu verticken ist mehr als nur frech, das ist Beschiss. Naja, der eingefleischte Rocky-Fahrer und Fan boykottiert dann hoffentlich die Marke, um den Herrschaften aus der Chefetage zu zeigen dass das der falsche Weg ist. 



> Wenn ich mich für eine Marke entscheide, nicht wegen den Produkten ansich, sondern wegen der Philosopie, der Herkunft und der Art der Herstellung, dann zahle ich dafür auch gerne mehr und stelle mir nach meiner Deffinition was besonderes in die Garage.....



Genau so siehts aus, man will was mit Seele kaufen.


----------



## SlayMe (3. Februar 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Dann still und leise den Produktionsort zu wechseln unds trotzdem als als Canada-Made zu verticken ist mehr als nur frech, das ist Beschiss. Naja, der eingefleischte Rocky-Fahrer und Fan boykottiert dann hoffentlich die Marke, um den Herrschaften aus der Chefetage zu zeigen dass das der falsche Weg ist.



Genau. Darum habe ich jetzt auch ein Turner gekauft und kein Rocky mehr.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (3. Februar 2008)

nur mal zur info der rahmen/bikes sind in canada schon wesentlich guenstiger 
wer mehr wissen will muss na nur mal shops in vancouver anfragen 
ist ja kein geheimniss ... (flatline frame ca 1.650 euro umgerechnet)


----------



## lamerson (3. Februar 2008)

@ insane:
in höflicher form möchte ich mich für meinen verbalen angriff vor kurzer zeit entschuldigen.

es lag daran das ich nicht verzeihen kann, und mich deine kommentare damals ziemlich abgenervt haben.

mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen das es besser gewesen wäre wenn ich darüber hinweg gesehen hätte,
denn du hast ja bloss eine (deine) meinung geäußert, und die sollte mich nicht kratzen.

bist zwar in manchen äußerungen sonderbar, aber das sollte kein grund sein einen streit vom zaun zu entfachen.

also, sorry & gruß







decolocsta schrieb:


> Hab auch so den Eindruck das einige der die am lautesten geschrien haben jetzt kommen mit dieser "ist doch egal woher, solang es taugt" Mentalität hier auftischen........
> 
> Wenn ich mich für eine Marke entscheide, nicht wegen den Produkten ansich, sondern wegen der Philosopie, der Herkunft und der Art der Herstellung, dann zahle ich dafür auch gerne mehr und stelle mir nach meiner Deffinition was besonderes in die Garage.....
> 
> ...





yeah,
cool deco,
so ähnlich habe ich von anfang der '90 er bis 2007 über rm auch gedacht,
(hab mich damals echt geärgert das ich son merlin teil gekauft habe, da war rm schon echt das nonplusultra)
zumal ich zu canada auch ein ganz besonderes gefühl hatte,
war 1996 zum boarden da und es war der hammer,
der blick von peak whistler auf black tusk,
morgens um 7 in der bergstation das reichhaltige buffet
oder in der longhorn bar zu feiern.

das blättchen hat sich gewendet,
mit dem ende des jahres 2007 ist rocky mountain für mich nur noch ein relikt in der geschichte.

da meine wirbelsäule nicht besser geworden ist und ich zusätzlich vor ein paar wochen von einem autofahrer angefahren wurde und dadurch jetzt auch probs in der hws habe fällt mir der verkauf meines switches nicht ganz so schwer,
mit zu dem entschluß des verkaufes beigetragen hat auch die schon bekannte, stark ernüchternde firmenpolitik usw,
wer weiß ob die handmade dinger wirklich in canada gefertigt wurden.

war schön ein rm7 ws flames und ein rmx canuck zu fahren
aber genau wie dies ist rm nur eine erinnerung.

... schade schade schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2008)

@lamerson - Hab ich was verpasst? Aber gerne angenommen


----------



## lamerson (3. Februar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> @lamerson - Hab ich was verpasst? Aber gerne angenommen



ne du hast nichts verpasst, war vor circa 3 monaten und bezogen auf die story mit meinem rmx canuck.
coool, dann wäre das aus der welt.


----------



## mlisul (3. Februar 2008)

ohne jetzt die ganze zeit über herkunftsorte,firmenphylosophien und den sinn oder unsinn verschiedener bohrungslöcher zu diskutieren..
kann jemand berichten wie sich das flatline fährt?!..und was meint ihr zu dem doch eigenwilligen design?


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297974&page=8

Ist der Link zum Flatline-Thread. Da stehen ein paar Eindrück drin - und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne sind auch hier im Thread ein paar Dinge gesagt worden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

um mich auch noch mal zu dem Thema zu Wort zu melden.....

mir ist es absolut NICHT egal wo es geschweißt wird.
Bei meinem Flow habe ich mit Schmerzen drüber hinweggesehen, aber das bei meinem Slayer Cult keine Schweißersignatur drauf ist kann ich einfach nicht verkraften  
Das ist schon verdammt schade.

Ich erinnere nur an die mitgelieferte CD. Hat die sich mal jemand angeschaut? Genau aus dem Grund fahre ich ein Rocky.

Wenn die CD beim Flatline mitgeliefert wird, dann lache ich.


----------



## bestmove (4. Februar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ... aber das bei meinem Slayer Cult keine Schweißersignatur drauf ist kann ich einfach nicht verkraften
> Das ist schon verdammt schade ...



Was möchtest du damit sagen? Ich gehe davon aus das es trotzdem aus Kanada kommt?! Ich habe letztens 2 Slayer50 gesehen von 2007, ein 19" mit Schweißerplakette und Unterschrift sowie ein 18" ohne Plakette. Warum is das so? Werden nur die 18 Zöller in Taiwan geschweißt?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

ich möchte sagen, das ich dann davon ausgehe das er leider auch aus Taiwan kommt....

Was echt? Meins ist auch 19 Zoll. Entweder so wie du schon sagst, oder da wird auch noch gefuscht bei Rocky.
Also ich finde wenigstens die SE Modelle sollen wirklich aus Canada kommen und sollen eine Plakette tragen. Wenn man schon so viel Geld dafür bezahlt.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

nein, aber vllt. ein teil der produktion....


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

Nu ja, da gab es dann z.B. nicht nur das Gerücht mit den Schweißer-Plaketten in einer großen Box, wo wahllos einer auf den Rahmen geklatscht wird, sondern auch daß das Fehlen von Stickern einfach daher kommt, daß keine Sticker da waren  
Mein SXC SE z.B. hatte den Schweißer-Sticker und den Daumenabdruck am Oberrohr, kam jedoch mit einem normalen Headbadge. Auch die beiden runden Maple Leafs am Oberrohr, seitlich, waren nicht da. Hab den Händler dann mal gefragt, er meinte sie hätten sicher grad keine mehr da gehabt  Immerhin den Headbadge bekomme ich nun, ein Jahr nach dem Kauf, endlich nachgeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
auch mich interessiert brennend, ob Rocky seine Firmenphilosophie geändert hat, schließlich kauft kaum jemand so ein Bike ausschließlich wegen der Funktion, sondern auch wegen der Philosophie, mit der das Produkt hergestellt und vermarktet wird. Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt nicht die Schweißerplakette, sondern die Art der Rahmennummer Auskunft über den Herstellungsort: Dort, wo die Rahmennummer mit der Jahreszahl des Modelljahres  beginnt und dann einer max. 4-stelligen Nummer endet, ist der Produktionsort des Rahmens in Vancouver im Stammwerk. Die Rahmennummer ist mittig auf dem Tretlager unten eingestempelt. Manche Hardtails haben eine Rahmennummer, die mit PRK und einer oder mehreren Ziffernkolonnen beginnt. Diese sind an den Rändern des Tretlagers eingarviert. Diese sollen in Quebec bei Procycle produziert werden. Wenn das Flatline wirklich das "first Rocky Mountain Fullsuspension mittred and welded in Taiwan" ist, wie es in einem amerikanischen Bike-Magazin zu lesen war, dann müssten die Rahmennummern der Bikes nach einem anderen System laufen, allein schon damit Rocky selber den Durchblick behält, wer was wann wo zusammengebruzzelt hat. Wer demnächst ein Serien-Flatline hat, kann ja hier mal Posten, wie die Rahmennummer lautet. Dass Rocky keine offizielle Stellungnahme abgibt, spricht entweder dafür, dass man gerade dabei ist, die Philosophie zu ändern, oder man hat einfach eine schlechte Marketing-Abteilung. (Vielleicht ist das Flatline ein Test und man hat vor, bei positiver Resonanz nach und nach die komplette Produktion nach Taiwan zu verlagern...) Ach ja, in Deutschland dürfte ein Hersteller/Importeur, der behauptet, in Canada zu produzieren und  der dann aber tatsächlich in Taiwan produzieren lässt, enorme Probleme mit dem Zoll bekommen...
Gruss an alle Canada-Fans..


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

Rocky behauptet nicht das sie in Canada produzieren.....


----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2008)

Du sagst es sei dir NICHT egal wo das Bike herkommt, fährst aber zwei Stück die nicht in Canada geschweißt wurden. Da erschließt sich mir die Logik nicht auf den ersten Blick.  
(ich meinte den Nico, war wohl etwas langsam)

Obwohl ich eigentlich nichts mehr dazu sagen wollte hier doch noch ein kurzes Statement meinerseits: Als ich mir mein erstes Rocky gekauft habe hat es mir auch etwas bedeutet ein in Canada geschweißtes Bike zu kaufen. Aber es war definitiv nicht das Hauptargument beim Kauf. 

Und ich finde diese Diskussion etwas müßig, seit Ewigkeiten ist klar das es vorbei ist mit "Handmade in Canada", zumindest bei vielen Modellen. Für mich ist das Flatline zwar sowieso kein Thema, da es mir, obwohl es ein gutes Bike sein mag, einfach nicht ausreichend gefallen mag. Aber ich lehne den Kauf des Bikes nicht aufgrund der Taiwanesischen Schweißer ab.

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter - und fest steht das mein nächstes Bike kein Rocky sein wird.


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky behauptet nicht das sie in Canada produzieren.....



Natürlich behauptet Rocky das: Schau Dir die Werks-DVD an, den 2005-Katalogtext, etc. In den letzten beiden Katalogen vielleicht nicht mehr, aber auf der bikes.com-page wurden ältere Aussagen diesbezüglich zumindest nicht revidiert. Von einem Markenprodukt erwarte ich auch Glaubwürdigkeit, sonst kann ich gleich ein Canyon oder Speiseeis kaufen....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

Bei dem Flow wusste ich es schon vorher. Und da, wie gesagt, kann ich schmerzlich drüber hinwegsehen. Bei Slayer bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen das es in Canada geschweißt wird. 
Kann sein das ich was überlesen habe, aber......ist es bekannt das die Slayer wirklich aus Taiwan kommen?

Beim Flatline z.b. ist es ja klar. Ich habe schon Lust auf den Rahmen. Werde aber nie sooo stolz drauf sein und verknallt sein wie bei meinem RMX.

ich hoffe ich konnte es so leicht erklären


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

Hab mir grad den 2008er Katalog nochmal angeschaut. 
Auf einer der ersten Seiten steht, daß sie als kleine Firma seit 81 Räder in Kanada bauen. Es steht nicht drin, wann sie damit aufgehört haben oder daß sie damit aufgehört haben 
Danach kommen die Laufräder, die als handmade in Canada beworben werden.
Die Räder, die wo man eh "weiß" daß sie aus Taiwan kommen, also Flow, Slayer SS und Flatline, haben alle kein "built in Canada" am Hinterbau stehen. Die anderen haben es. Auch auf den Carbon-Rennrädern steht's nicht drauf.
Wobei auch in keinem Rad im 2008er Katalog die Schweißer-Sticker zu sehen sind, auch nicht bei den Scandium-Modellen. Nu ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

also bei meine Flow steht auf dem Hinterbau "Built in Canada"

Ich denke aber das "Built" bezieht sich auf die Kobstruktionszeichnungen und erstellung am PC.


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

..nicht jedes Flow kommt aus Taiwan, das DJ m.E. kommt aus Canada, "build" sollte eben nicht "konstruiert" heißen, dass wäre irreführend, dann könnte Speiseeis auch "build in USA" draufpappen und Canyon: "build in Germany"


----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn die ne Sattelklemme draufstecken, zwei Schildchen anbringen und Verpackungsmaterial sortieren heißt es gleich "built in Canada".
Trau, schau, wem....?

Vermutlich ist die einzige Möglichkeit gewisse Dinge zu verifizieren der Besuch des Werks in Vancouver. Denen werde ich im Sommer mal auf die Finger schauen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

DJ m.E??
willst du damit sagen das meins auch aus Canada kommen kann?

@ numinisflo
  ja ich denke auch, das wird definitiv das beste sein.
Am besten auch gleich Beweisfotos


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, bitte mach das, damit diese Diskussion zu einem Ende kommt,  und bring Photos mit.....


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

..und wegen dem DJ: Rahmennummer???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

wie? kannst du das dadurch rausbekommen?
auch bei meinem Slayer?

gebe ich dir heute Abend


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

@mr.freeride: Ne, den Spaß hatte ich z.B. bei meinen Felgen: Da steht dann "designed in USA" drauf  

@numinisflo: Das wäre sicher super interessant zu erfahren!
Wobei man dazu auch etwas bei MTBR lesen konnte. Einmal zu den Fertigungsstätten, die mal geschlossen sein sollen und mal nicht, aber auch zu dem "built in:" Ist wie in Deutschland mein ich auch, daß wenn ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Arbeit in einem Land geschieht, daß man dann ein "made in" oder was in der Art draufschreiben kann.


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2008)

built in canada - bedeutet gar nichts  !
fakt ist wohl das die montage der bikes in canada statt findet wo immer sie auch geschweisst wurden ... drauf verlassen kann sich wer will !
ich bau mein bike lieber selbst auf ist dann **german hand built selfmade in Whistler, BC - Canada **  ich lasse gern aufkleber drucken ihr schickt mir eure bikes zum aufbau dann bekommt ihr auch einen und alle sind gluecklich, ihr bekommt auch meine unterschrifft und fingerabdruecke gratis

dafür stehe ich mit meinem namen


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Natürlich behauptet Rocky das: Schau Dir die Werks-DVD an, den 2005-Katalogtext, etc. In den letzten beiden Katalogen vielleicht nicht mehr, aber auf der bikes.com-page wurden ältere Aussagen diesbezüglich zumindest nicht revidiert. Von einem Markenprodukt erwarte ich auch Glaubwürdigkeit, sonst kann ich gleich ein Canyon oder Speiseeis kaufen....




Ich meine auch nicht die DVD oder 2005, ich mein jetzt, und da muss man sagen das Rocky kein Wort drüber verliert das dem immernoch so ist, aber wie du auch richtig sagst revidieren sie ihre alten Aussagen diesbezüglich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> built in canada - bedeutet gar nichts  !
> fakt ist wohl das die montage der bikes in canada statt findet wo immer sie auch geschweisst wurden ... drauf verlassen kann sich wer will !
> 
> ...hmmm, warum haben dann einige Bikes den Aufkleber auf der Sitz-oder Kettenstrebe und manche nicht???? Dann könnte RM ja auch auf alle "Build in Canada" draufpappen.....


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2008)

Das könnte ähnlich sein wie mit vielen Klamotten, in denen ein Schild "Made in USA" drin ist. Genäht in China, verschifft auf amerikanisches Hoheitsgebiet, wo auch immer, Label rein --> Made in USA !


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2008)

ich versuche auch nix zu kaufen wo made in china oder US&A draufsteht
aber mal davon abgesehen wenn die qualitaet stimmt draufsetzen und fahren so langsam geht mir diese geheule auf die ... laune 

regen sich eignetlich die marzocchi fahrer auch so auf ?

made in built in ist wohl auch je nach gesetzlage in jeweiligen laendern unterschiedlich ...

sicher ist das flatline ist ein geiles bike das in canada von und mit canadiern
entwickelt wurde ... mir recht das schon auch wenn schoen wäre nem can. schweisser damit nen job zu erhalten ... auf der anderen seite arbeite ich in canada bezahle steuern und bekomme niemals was davon ... auserdem sind die bikes/frames billiger geworden !

geht fahren !


----------



## subdiver (4. Februar 2008)

Nach meinen Infos werden die Fullyrahmen in Canada (Carbon-Sitzstreben kommen aus Fernost) 
und die Hardtail-, Rennradrahmen in Fernost geschweißt.

Meine Rocky wurde in Canada geschweißt und das ist gut so  

Ein Fernost-Rocky werde ich niemals kaufen  
Dafür gibt es kostengünstigere Marken.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Februar 2008)

Also allmählich beginnen wir uns im Kreis zu drehen - das ist doch jetzt alles erschöpfend behandelt worden. Was "Built in" bedeutet, woher was kommt, und wie doof das alles ist...

Bleibt die Hoffnung dass sowohl Marzocchi als auch Rocky wie Manitou auf die Fresse fliegen und lernen...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2008)

Wo produziert denn Rock Shox? Die sind ja ordentlich auf die Fresse geflogen, vielleicht könnte man daraus eine wilde, weithergeholte Theorie zimmern.
Ich überleg mir mal was.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

bestimmt Taiwan.

jemand meinte mal Marzocchi läßt nicht ausschließlich in Taiwan bauen.
Die Innenleben werden noch in Italien gemacht.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Februar 2008)

joa das war meine wenigkeit..."hab ich irgendwo gelesen"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2008)

oh mein Gott...juchuuuu
alle meine Rockys kommen aus Canada
Naja das Flow kommt aus Quebec

Also hatten die wohl zu dem Zeitpunkt für mein SLayer kein Signaturaufkleber.

Aber das ist eine Erleichterung
Somit steigt der persöhnliche Wert

danke Roscom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt werde ich diese bis dahin geheimen Informationen im Sommer versuchen zu verifizieren indem ich mich, selbstverständlich inkognito und äußerlich verändert, ins Rocky Mountain Werk einschleusen lassen werde und den Erschaffungsprozess aufs genaueste unter die Lupe nehmen werde.
Natürlich werde ich auch einen heimlichen und versteckten DNA-Test mit allen Schweißern machen um deren taiwanesische Herkunft auszuschließen und die Original-Ur-Canadische zu bestätigen sowie eine Routinekontrolle der vorschriftsmäßigen Maple Leaf Tattoos vornehmen!

Bis dahin geschieht alles weitere nur unter strengem Vorbehalt. Keiner rührt sein Bike an bis wir uns wieder zu einhundert Prozent aus den Fesseln der südostasiatischen Terroristen befreit haben!

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

Yepp: Hier ein Link zum Thema: Noch ein Informant: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=6144&pagenum=1 
Auch hier wird bestätigt: Hardtails werden in Quebec (bei Procycle), die Fullies in Vancouver produziert; mit Ausnahme vom Flatline und wahrscheinlich auch ausgenommen das  Slayer SS. Google  & freerider122  sei Dank! 
Trotzdem: Schön wenn jemand von uns mal im Werk in BC vorbeischaut und den Jungs auf die Finger guckt.....


----------



## hellmachine (13. Februar 2008)

hi, ich steige auch mal mit in diesem thread ein, den ich hochinteressant finde.
aus meiner sicht gibt es zwei aspekte, warum viele sich für die "made in" debatte interessieren.

das eine ist eher wertgetrieben. früher kamen die edelteile eh aus usa/canada, das war das herkunftsland, und weil alle firmen mal klein angefangen haben, haben sie lokal produziert. die handgemachten kleinauflagen waren evtl. unverhältnismäßig teuer, aber weil man nicht über die masse gehen konnte, war es eben teure und liebevolle handarbeit. diese persönliche note gibt den produkten auch die wertige aura, die viele anstreben.

das andere ist die ethisch/moralische seite. massenproduktion in asien kennt keine gewerkschaft, keinen umweltschutz, keine menschenrechte, keine getrennten toiletten, keinen mindestlohn, hohe lebenshaltungskosten. nur deswegen sind dinge aus asien so günstig. es ist sicher kein qualitätsaspekt mehr, da die modernen produktionsstraßen eher in taiwan als in usa oder deutschland stehen, und man als unternehmenskunde dieser kontraktoren genau bestimmen kann, auf welchem niveau man es gerne hätte.

im skateboarding geht das so weit, das dort auch immer mehr pro-boards in asien produziert werden, aber mit canandischem bergahorn, der extra importiert wird. trotzdem bleibt ein preisvorteil, der nur auf oben genannten aspekten beruht. 

ich persönlich bin etikettengucker 
aus meiner sicht schwächen wir die westlichen arbeitsmaßstäbe, wenn wir dort kaufen, wo diese nicht gelten. unser geld zerstört sozusagen maßstäbe, für die arbeiter jahrzehnte gekämpft haben. wir merken das hier wieder im fall nokia. ein handy kann man überall auf der welt billiger und gleich gut produzieren. und wenn der kunde das mit seiner konsumwahl antreibt, hebelt er sich selber irgendwann als arbeitnehmer aus.

ich bin aber kein nationalist. made in france, italy, germany usa, canada, eu... solange man davon ausgehen kann, das dort leute arbeiten, die auch genug verdienen, um in dieser gesellschaft zu leben und mit deren steuern und sozialabgaben das soziale system unterstützt, finde ich diesen zustand erstrebenswert. 

wirklich rauszukriegen, wie richtig die aussagen von unternehmen sind, ist natürlich total schwer. aber ich versuche das beste daraus zu machen.
es gibt auch organisationen, die sich damit beschäftigen.

zum thema made in usa: das darf mitnichten einfach so gesagt werden.

"For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S. The term "United States," as referred to in the Enforcement Policy Statement, includes the 50 states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories and possessions."

das setzt auch voraus, das die leute in usa steuern zahlen.
ist als label also besser als gar nichts. denn der gute ruf eines unternehmens steht auf dem spiel.

am ende kann man nur sagen, das aus meiner sicht das thema nicht mehr ein qualitätsthema ist. es ist ein moralisches. und jeder muß für sich entscheiden, wie er konsumiert.

der bonus für mtb-moralisten ist sicher, das die kleinen, feinen edelprodukte  eh oft aus nordamerika oder europa kommen, was einem das ganze sowohl moralisch als auch aus wertesicht versüsst ;-)


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2008)

Guter Beitrag!


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2008)

alles richtig aber bevor ich den US mark unterstütze , unterstütze ich lieber taiwan ... am liebsten waere uns wohl allen wenn rockys fuer immer in canada geboren werden ...


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2008)

@hellmachine: Word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (13. Februar 2008)

@hellmachine : gut umgesetzte gedanken






neikless schrieb:


> alles richtig aber bevor ich den US mark unterstütze , unterstütze ich lieber taiwan ...



mir obliegt es fern hier einen flamewar zu beginnen,
aber ich verstehe deine aussage nicht, sorry ...

... warum lebst du dann in whistler ?
mit deiner "wahlheimat" unterstützt du doch automatisch den dortigen markt.


----------



## hellmachine (13. Februar 2008)

yes! nach canada, da gehörts hin  
wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen china und taiwan, wäre mir letzteres noch lieber, da dort eine wenigstens demokratieansätze da sind.
nett zu lesen hier:
http://www.zeit.de/online/2007/49/kolumne-nass-taiwan



neikless schrieb:


> alles richtig aber bevor ich den US mark unterstütze , unterstütze ich lieber taiwan ... am liebsten waere uns wohl allen wenn rockys fuer immer in canada geboren werden ...


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Februar 2008)

China und Taiwan liegen sich ja schon lange in den Haaren, außerdem würde ich sagen, dass Taiwan kein Entwicklungsland mehr ist und nur noch ziemlich auf Logistik ausgelegt ist. Trotzdem Made in Canada is mir noch am liebsten.


----------



## hellmachine (13. Februar 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> ...dass Taiwan kein Entwicklungsland mehr ist und nur noch ziemlich auf Logistik ausgelegt ist. Trotzdem Made in Canada is mir noch am liebsten.



entwicklungsland aus technischer sicht auf keinen fall. und taiwan ist politisch auch wesentlich erfreulicher als china. entwicklungsländer sind sie alle nicht mehr. im gegenteil. da z.b. deutsche unternehmen meist schon lange dort produzieren, ist die technik overseas oft viel weiter als hier. auch ein nebeneffekt des outsourcing. ein labtop kann in deutschland inzwischen keiner mehr herstellen. wenn aber menschenrechte auf der strecke bleiben, ist ein technisch hochentwickeltes land trotzdem ein entwicklungsland.
auf bikes bezogen: ich denke, auch dort wird von hand geschweisst, weil billiger und besser. und wenn die schweisser genauso behandelt werden, wie im textil- und schuhbereich, dann macht mir ein neues bike irgendwie keinen spaß mehr. 

wenn die produktionsstätten von unabhängigen organisationen geprüft werden dürfen, und die sozialbedingungen mit einem code of conduct in einem fairen rahmen liegen, habe ich auch nichts gegen taiwan bikes.
schließlich hat jedes land das recht auf wirtschaftliche entwicklung. 

aber bisher fischt man da im trüben. und beim einem taiwan rocky dasselbe wie bei einem canada rocky zu zahlen, geht dann auch nicht klar.

naja, ich habe da eh kein problem. die knochen mache ich mir beim skateboarden kaputt. das radeln ist nur fortbewegung und die materiallust, die ich aus meiner bmx zeit in den 80ern mitgenommen habe.

ich kaufe mir den mtb stuff eh am liebsten gebraucht aus den goldenen 90ern.

offtopic: suche für meine freundin noch ein gebrauchtes rocky (z.b. element, aber auch hardtail). 17-18", und made in canada wäre toll. hat da jemand was?


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2008)

lamerson schrieb:


> @hellmachine : gut umgesetzte gedanken
> 
> 
> ... warum lebst du dann in whistler ?
> mit deiner "wahlheimat" unterstützt du doch automatisch den dortigen markt.



... warum ? weil es keinen besseren Platz auf dieser Erde gibt !

WHISTLER , BC, CANADA !!!  (nicht US&A)


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Februar 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> entwicklungsland aus technischer sicht auf keinen fall. und taiwan ist politisch ...



Sehr richtig!


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. März 2008)

Die aktuellen Termine und Testcenter-Stops für dieses Jahr sind da:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=430

weitere Infos folgen...

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2008)

Ich seh noch keinen Termin in Kuala Lumpur - ist das was geplant?


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. März 2008)

Klar! Ich jette extra rüber mit 15 Kartons voller Testräder


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Termine und Testcenter-Stops für dieses Jahr sind da:
> http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=430
> 
> weitere Infos folgen...
> ...



wohoooo wildbad und ludwigsburg aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2008)

Ach Mario, sei mal nicht so!
Im ernst, ich beneide euch um die ganzen Events! Waere so gerne dabei!


----------



## Trailblizz (10. April 2008)

Habe gerade per Zufall einen Blog gefunden von einem, der im letzten Dezember die Rocky Fabrik besuchen konnte: http://tino77.simpleblog.org/18848/
Demnach wird die Fabrik in B.C. in diesem Frühjahr geschlossen. Alle Schweissarbeiten werden nach Taiwan vergeben, die Lackierung und Endmontage wandert in ein Procycles-Werk in Quebec.

Wenn das stimmt, war's das dann wohl mit dem Rocky-Kult...

Vielleicht weiss der Herr Lenzen ja ein bisschen mehr über die Hintergründe?


----------



## Osti (10. April 2008)

schade, aber verwundert mich jetzt doch nicht allzu doll....


----------



## subdiver (10. April 2008)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, zukünftig Rockys aus Taiwan   !!??

Mario, bitte kläre uns auf und schreib, dass das nicht wahr ist


----------



## numinisflo (10. April 2008)

Wäre doch schlicht und ergreifend die logische Konsequenz, welche die Firmenentwicklung der letzten ca. einskommafünf Jahre abrundet. 

Bitte keine Heulereien.


----------



## subdiver (10. April 2008)

Wenn´s so wäre, hätte es bei mir zukünftig auch Konsequenzen  

Aber, nix gwis woas ma ned  

Warten wir die Stellungnahme ab.


----------



## numinisflo (10. April 2008)

Ich bin da schon immer skeptisch mit den Stellungnahmen. Man hat in den letzten Monaten schon so viele widersprüchliche Dinge vernommen.
Vermutlich werde ich, wie ich das bereits angekündigt habe, mich im Sommer, wenn ich sowieso in Vancouver bin, persönlich davon überzeugen.


----------



## Catsoft (10. April 2008)

Mich interessiert es nicht wirklich mehr. Ich hab meine BC-Bikes von RM und neue Bikes kommen auch aus BC :


----------



## arseburn (10. April 2008)

mir ist das auch mitlerweile sowas von Lachs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (10. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> mir ist das auch mitlerweile sowas von Lachs...



wenn rm allerdings weiterhin ein vielfaches für rahmen verlangt, statt den kostenvorteil weiterzugeben, das ist nur traurig. wer A sagt, muß auch B sagen. womit wird der luxuspreis in zukunft gerechtfertigt?


----------



## decolocsta (10. April 2008)

durch den Namen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> mir ist das auch mitlerweile sowas von Lachs...



Ahh...hmm...lecker - Canadischer Wildlachs, ueber offenem Feuer gegart


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. April 2008)

Na ganz klasse. 
Also wie ich schon mal sagte, gut das ich noch 3 richtige Canadische Bomber habe. Auf die Bikes bin ich stolz, bei Rocky selbst hält es sich mittlerweile in Grenzen.

Tja, eine Kunde weniger.
Ich hatte auch ein nettes Gespräch mit Rob J. 
Jetzt kann ich die Fahrer alle verstehen. Richie, Rob und wahrscheinlich auch VAnderham. Wenn Rocky null auf ihre Fahrer hören.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

....wenn man auf die fahrer gehört hätte, wäre der Hinterbau des Slayer SXC nicht so beschissen angelenkt.......


----------



## Soulbrother (11. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ... gut das ich noch 3 richtige Canadische Bomber habe. Auf die Bikes bin ich stolz, bei Rocky selbst hält es sich mittlerweile in Grenzen.



Du hast nur 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. April 2008)

Wenn der Bericht stimmen sollte und es zukünftig nur noch Taiwan-Rockys geben sollte, 
dann war mein Element das erste und letzte Rocky  

Die Herkunft von Rocky hat doch den Kult mitbegründet und 
das möchte man nun wegen der Gewinnmaximierung aufgeben  
Eine sehr kurzsichtige Geschäftspolitik  

Vielleicht kann Mario hier für Aufklärung sorgen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. April 2008)

ne 3  
Laut Seriennummer kommen Slayer und RMX aus Vancouver.
Das Flow aus Quebec. Ist ja immerhin nach Canada


----------



## rocsam (11. April 2008)

..spätestens bei der Präsentation des ETS-Nachfolgers muss RM Farbe bekennen; bisher herrscht Verwirrung: Erst hieß es, nur die Flatlines und Slayer SS werden in Taiwan geschweißt, weil die Zielgruppe die hohen Preise für Made in Canada nicht zahlen kann/will, alles andere wird nach wie vor in Vancouver geschweißt und nur die Lackierung und Endmontage werden/wurden nach Quebec zu Procycle verlegt. Wenn der ETS-Nachfolger mit 140mm Federweg jetzt auch aus Taiwan kommt, dann erwarte ich eine deutliche Erklärung/ Stellungnahme von RM dazu und natürlich die Weitergabe des Preisvorteiles, ansonsten darf RM von mir keinerlei Bike-Käufe mehr erwarten.....


----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> wenn rm allerdings weiterhin ein vielfaches für rahmen verlangt, statt den kostenvorteil weiterzugeben, das ist nur traurig. wer A sagt, muß auch B sagen. womit wird der luxuspreis in zukunft gerechtfertigt?



hmm...ist das wirklich so ein Luxuspreis? Ich sehe in der Kategorie "Flatline" eigentlich ausschließlich solch hochpreisige Bikes. Und warum habt ihr denn vorher diesen "Luxuspreis" gezahlt? Weil ein Canadischer Schweisser dran gewerkelt hat? Weil das Canadische Alu besser ist? Oder weil es einfach geile Bikes sind? Wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass die in Taiwan gefertigten Rahmen, bei richtiger Qualitätskontrolle, den Canadischen in nichts nachstehen...evtl. sogar besser sind.
ich kann nur mutmaßen, wie der "Luxuspreis" weiterhin gerechtfertigt bleibt: Hoffentlich durch Innovation und weiterhin hohe Qualität. Aber da muss man leider erstmal abwarten....
Ausserdem muss so eine Produktionsverlagerung von A nach B auch erstmal geplant und realisiert werden, was natürlich auch mit einem enormen logistischem Aufwand verbunden ist.
Alles in allem: abwarten und Tee trinken...ich schau mir das Flatline an, setz mich drauf, fahr damit ne Runde und wenn es mir gefällt, dann ist es meins. Kaffeesatz lesen ist halt nicht so mein Ding


----------



## neikless (11. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ne 3
> Laut Seriennummer kommen Slayer und RMX aus Vancouver.
> Das Flow aus Quebec. Ist ja immerhin nach Canada



Quebec ist nicht canada  naja irgendwie schon


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2008)

Als ob Slayer SS und Flatline günstig wären. Der Flatline Frame ist doch teuer wie eh und je.


----------



## Osti (11. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Weil ein Canadischer Schweisser dran gewerkelt hat? Weil das Canadische Alu besser ist? Oder weil es einfach geile Bikes sind? Wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass die in Taiwan gefertigten Rahmen, bei richtiger Qualitätskontrolle, den Canadischen in nichts nachstehen...evtl. sogar besser sind.



das ist nicht der Punkt. Es gibt viele gute Taiwan-Bikes. Aber der Mythos Rocky Mountain hängt (für mich) untrennbar mit dem "handbuilt in Canada" zusammen. Genauso wie nen Nicolai aus Lübbrechtsen kommen muss.


----------



## decolocsta (11. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Tja, eine Kunde weniger.
> Ich hatte auch ein nettes Gespräch mit Rob J.
> Jetzt kann ich die Fahrer alle verstehen. Richie, Rob und wahrscheinlich auch VAnderham. Wenn Rocky null auf ihre Fahrer hören.



lass uns doch bitte an deinem verständnis teilhaben....


----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> das ist nicht der Punkt. Es gibt viele gute Taiwan-Bikes. Aber der Mythos Rocky Mountain hängt (für mich) untrennbar mit dem "handbuilt in Canada" zusammen. Genauso wie nen Nicolai aus Lübbrechtsen kommen muss.



Also ist das doch der Punkt  Es ist Deine, ideologisierte Ansicht des Canadischen Handbuild Bikes, dass dich dazu bewegt, diese Marke toll zu finden (wahrscheinlich nur unter anderem, hoffe ich jedenfalls)
Natürlich ist es Marketingtechnisch weniger wertvoll in Taiwan zu produzieren; a) weil es jeder macht b) weil wir damit immernoch irgendwie China-Schrott assoziieren und c) weil Canada mit seiner Natur und als der "Geburtsort" des Mountainbikeing natürl auch das Produkt, das in diesem Land produziert wird, zwangläufig "Emotionalisiert".
Ich denke da aber eher....rational
Wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist alles in Butter, aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls. Alles andere ist verweichlichtes "früher war alles besser" gejammer (bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen   ) Und wenn Rocky durch die erwitschafteten Gewinne mehr in die "Forschung" investieren kann, solls mir nur recht sein.
Aber wie gesagt: Vielleicht Heule ich auch in 1,5 Jahren rum...aber jetzt ist es noch zu früh dafür


----------



## bestmove (11. April 2008)

Schon mal an die Arbeitsplätze gedacht ... vielleicht arbeiten wir demnächst alle in Taiwan weil es doch so billig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Schon mal an die Arbeitsplätze gedacht ... vielleicht arbeiten wir demnächst alle in Taiwan weil es doch so billig ist



Bin ich Chef von Rocky Mountain? Soll ich deshalb kein Rocky mehr kaufen? Kaufst Du ausschliesslich deutsche Produkte? Denkst Du, man könnte etwas gegen "Globalisierung" unternehmen? War das jetzt überhaupt ernst gemeint?


----------



## hellmachine (11. April 2008)

nö, wenn rockys nach den selben maßstäben wie trek etc. in taiwan entstehen, dann muß der preis vor allem stimmen. warum sollte man dann noch für ein rocky mehr ausgeben???
wenn ich den preis von nem vertex sehe, kann der nur noch argumentiert werden mit den hohen produktionskosten in canada. qualitativ kann da jeder gute kinesis rahmen mithalten. soweit ich weiß, ist der vertex aber eh schon in taiwan (bei kinesis?) produziert. wer die kohle dann noch zahlt, ist selber schuld. 




arseburn schrieb:


> Wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist alles in Butter, aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls. Alles andere ist verweichlichtes "früher war alles besser" gejammer (bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen   ) Und wenn Rocky durch die erwitschafteten Gewinne mehr in die "Forschung" investieren kann, solls mir nur recht sein.
> Aber wie gesagt: Vielleicht Heule ich auch in 1,5 Jahren rum...aber jetzt ist es noch zu früh dafür


----------



## hellmachine (11. April 2008)

genau, und vor allem hängt der preis daran. 



Osti schrieb:


> das ist nicht der Punkt. Es gibt viele gute Taiwan-Bikes. Aber der Mythos Rocky Mountain hängt (für mich) untrennbar mit dem "handbuilt in Canada" zusammen. Genauso wie nen Nicolai aus Lübbrechtsen kommen muss.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. April 2008)

Er meinte halt auch das Rocky null auf die Wünsche der Rider eingegangen ist. z.B. haben sich alle einen Progressiveren Hinterbau und ein niedrigeres Gewicht fürs SS gewünscht....nichts ist passiert.

So viel zum Thema auf Herz und Nieren im North Shore getestet....
getestet ja, aber dann so ******* gelassen.

Ganz genau. Der Preis war immer gerechtfertigt durch die Handarbeit in Vancouver. Durch die diversen unterschriebenen Endkontrollen etc.
Von Bikern für Biker.


----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

und was ist für euch jetzt die Alternative zu Rocky???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. April 2008)

Intense...handbuilt in USA
oder Nicolai (aber nicht alle Rahmen)


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. April 2008)

Platzangst


----------



## Sw!tch (11. April 2008)

Schockiert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so.


----------



## subdiver (11. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> das ist nicht der Punkt. Es gibt viele gute Taiwan-Bikes. Aber der Mythos Rocky Mountain hängt (für mich) untrennbar mit dem "handbuilt in Canada" zusammen. Genauso wie nen Nicolai aus Lübbrechtsen kommen muss.




Genau das ist der Punkt !!
Volle Zustimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. April 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> wenn ich den preis von nem vertex sehe, kann der nur noch argumentiert werden mit den hohen produktionskosten in canada.



Das Vertex wird doch schon in Taiwan geschweißt  
Nur das Team-Vertex wird noch in Canada gefertigt.


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. April 2008)

War ja auch ernst gemeint.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

Kettler?


----------



## rocsam (15. April 2008)

..wie wär`s mit einem Trailtest, einem echten, richtigen? : Wir nehmen ein CANYON Nerve AM (Rockerlink / Fox-Fahrwerk, 140mm Federweg, ist gerade Testsieger geworden) und vergleichen es mit einem Taiwan-Rocky (ETS-Nachfolger) und einem alten, "Made in Canada-Modell, zusätzlich ein Element aus Modelljahr 2007 oder 2008 mit einem dann wohl Taiwan-Element vom 2009er Jahrgang. Faire Bedingungen: Alle Rahmen werden von Helfern abgeklebt und durch Styropor-o.ä. -Ummantelungen unkenntlich gemacht; Reifen, Lenker, Pedale, Vorbau und Federelemente, Schalthebel (also alle direkten Kontaktstellen) werden vereinheitlicht, damit nur der Rahmen, das Fahrgefühl zählt. Ich kenne einen sehr schönen Trail, ca.3km lang, parallel führt eine Teerstraße, so dass wir alle beliebig viele Runden fahren und Eindrücke sammeln können...


----------



## subdiver (15. April 2008)

Wie sicher ist es denn überhaupt, dass alle Rocky´s (auch Fully) ab 2009 in Taiwan geschweisst werden ? 

Von offizieller Seite habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen oder gehört 

Soll dieser Auszug von der RM-Webseite nur noch für 2008 Geltung haben ?
Kann (oder will) ich nicht glauben !
===================================================================
 Auch wenn wir heute größer sind als vor 21 Jahren, als Rocky Mountain gegründet wurde, so haben sich unsere Einstellung und unsere Handarbeit nicht geändert. Nach wie vor wird bei uns alles in Vancouver, British Columbia, gemacht. Deshalb kann bei uns jeder Mitarbeiter ein Auge auf die Qualität werfen. Und die Geräusche beim Bau der Bikes sind bis in unsere Führungsetage zu hören.

Wir sind ein kleiner, spezialisierter Betrieb. Wir wollen auch nicht größer sein. Wir stellen nicht Hunderttausende von Bikes im Jahr her. Und deshalb können wir uns die Zeit nehmen, um sicherzustellen, dass jedes Rocky Mountain optimal verarbeitet ist. Wenn Sie nach einem hochwertigen Bike suchen, vom Rohrsatz bis zu den Laufrädern, dann sind Sie hier richtig. Bikes, die von Bikern für Biker gebaut werden, hier im Bike-Paradies von British Columbia. 
=====================================================================


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

Soll das jetzt bedeuten, dass das Flatline 2008 noch in Canada geschweisst und endgefertigt wird? ....ein hin und her ist das...
ich hab auch nach langem Suchen bis jetzt keinen Rahmen in der Kategorie gefunden der mir optisch wie (wahrscheinlich) technisch so zusagt wie der Flatline. Hoffe nur das größe L für meine 2m ausreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

der neue Commencal Prototyp sieht ähnlich und auch sehr geil aus  

ja L müsste für uns reichen. 19,5 Zoll am RMX ist auch perfekt


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt bedeuten, dass das Flatline 2008 noch in Canada geschweisst und endgefertigt wird? ....ein hin und her ist das...
> ich hab auch nach langem Suchen bis jetzt keinen Rahmen in der Kategorie gefunden der mir optisch wie (wahrscheinlich) technisch so zusagt wie der Flatline. Hoffe nur das größe L für meine 2m ausreicht



Geschweisst: Nein
Endgefertigt: Ja


----------



## Trailblizz (15. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wie sicher ist es denn überhaupt, dass alle Rocky´s (auch Fully) ab 2009 in Taiwan geschweisst werden ?
> 
> Von offizieller Seite habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen oder gehört



Warum gibt's zu dem Thema eigentlich keinen Kommentar von Mario? In anderen Threads ist er doch fleissig am posten, zum Beispiel im Community Talk das schöne Video aus der Factory.

Komm, Mario, sag uns, was Du weisst, oder willst/kannst/darfst Du nichts dazu sagen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. April 2008)

...abwarten. Ich bemühe mich um Infos aus erster Hand. Ich poste nichts, was nicht Spruchreif und abgesegnet ist..


----------



## rocsam (15. April 2008)

...Word!!!!!!!!!!! Ich schließe mich Trailbizz an: 
Bitte, bitte Mario, sag an, was Sache ist, damit endlich die Spekulationen aufhören.....


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> der neue Commencal Prototyp sieht ähnlich und auch sehr geil aus
> 
> ja L müsste für uns reichen. 19,5 Zoll am RMX ist auch perfekt



stimmt, sieht schon geil aus, ist aber noch kleiner als der flatline in L und hat bestimmt wieder dieses geschlizte steuerrohr...ausserdem bin ich halt echt von dem Hinterbau, und dem Umlenker der sich "ineinander" verschiebt, des Flatlines sehr angetan. Könnte aus meiner Sicht viel Potential haben.

wie groß bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## rocsam (15. April 2008)

...OK, Ok, dann warten wir (noch) geduldig auf fundierte(!!!) Informationen zum Thema "wann-warum-wie&weshalb" RM wo produzieren lässt.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

nun ja durch das geschlitze Steuerrohr kann man bei dem Rahmen mal eben schnell den Lenkwinkel verändern, was ich eine sehr geile Sache finde  
Commencal system ähnelt ja sehr stark dem vom RMX. Sieht aber ach leichter aus.

194-195 cm


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> nun ja durch das geschlitze Steuerrohr kann man bei dem Rahmen mal eben schnell den Lenkwinkel verändern,



und wer macht das schon?
Dann doch lieber die Dämpferposition verändern um somit auch einen anderen Lenkwinkel zu bekommen. Geht schneller und einfacher..

greets,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

ich würde daran schon so bisschen rumfummeln  

ja oder so.
Für solche spielereien wird man in Oberammergau auch die möglichkeit haben oder?

Ich bin ja echt mal auf das Fahrverhalten gespannt vom Flatline.
Denn ich glaube, das, wird der Hammer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. April 2008)

Marketingtechnisch sollten die dann aber nicht mehr diese CD 


 zum neuen Bike dazulegen. 

Dann behalte ich wohl mein in BC gefertigtes Rad.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

so siehts aus


----------



## subdiver (15. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Marketingtechnisch sollten die dann aber nicht mehr diese CD
> 
> 
> zum neuen Bike dazulegen.
> ...



Warum ? 
Da steht nirgends WO die Bikes gefertigt werden.
Auch in Taiwan fertigt man per Hand


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

das ist nur die DVD Hülle

in dem Film sagen sie es mehrfach das die Bilkes in Vancouver gemacht werden


----------



## subdiver (15. April 2008)

Shit !
Ich habe keine DVD zu meinem Rocky bekommen  
Muß ich mir nun Sorgen machen, dass mein Element aus Taiwan stammt


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

hm, spannende geschichte. ob der wiederverkaufswert echt kanadischer rockies nun steigt?


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> hm, spannende geschichte. ob der wiederverkaufswert echt kanadischer rockies nun steigt?



vielleicht in 100 Jahren


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

passt, viel früher kann ich mir eh nix neues leisten


----------



## rocsam (15. April 2008)

..auch ich könnte heulen, wenn ich den Bericht lese!! Trotzdem: Zwei Herzen schlagen jetzt in meiner Brust: Ein Bekannter, der als Productmanager in der Bikebranche arbeitet, kommentierte den Wechsel von Kanada nach Taiwan wie folgt: "Das war längst überfällig, die haben in Taiwan einfach die moderneren, wesentlich leistungsfähigeren Maschinen und das aktuellere Know-How, Karl Platt hat z.B. RM verlassen, weil die Rahmen mittlerweile zu altbacken, zu konservativ und vor allem zu schwer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz geworden sind, die Steifigkeit/Gewichts-Indexe sind nicht mehr up to date, zudem traue ich  einem Taiwanesen mittlerweile was Qualität angeht mehr als einem Kanadier, die Performance der Rahmen wird durch den Wechsel sicher besser werden, wenn RM seine enorm hohen Qualitäts-Standards/Ansprüche was Präzision, Maßhaltigkeit und Biegeverhalten angeht, bei der Fertigung nicht aufgibt."
Andererseits sehe ich Aspekte wie Umweltschutz, soziale Leistungen für die Menschen, die dort arbeiten usw usw... Ich erwarte einfach eine deutliche Stellungnahme von RM, warum und wozu diese Verlagerung gut sein soll, nach so vielen Jahren "Bulid in Canada- Marketing" ist RM dass uns treuen Marken-Fans einfach schuldig!!
Vielleicht klärt uns die neue Website von bikes.com, die ab 01.Mai online sein soll ja auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

Vielleicht ist die traurige Wahrheit, dass Rocky einfach mehr Geld pro Rahmen / Bike verdienen muss (Anleger, Investoren) und das geht einfach mit einer Fertigung in Asien viel besser.


----------



## el Lingo (15. April 2008)

man, wann ist dieses ewige gejammer endlich mal vorbei? ich kann es nicht mehr lesen, alle paar wochen wieder


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> man, wann ist dieses ewige gejammer endlich mal vorbei? ich kann es nicht mehr lesen, alle paar wochen wieder



seh' ich genauso....wie ich schon sagte: Mir ist das inzwischen sowas von Lachs  

Ich freue mich aufs Flatline...ob's mein nächstes Bike wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es ist ein ganz heisser Kandidat...egal ob Made in Canada oder Taiwan.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. April 2008)

andere Rahmen werden meistens auch in Asiatischen Ländern gebrutzelt und sie halten auch! Ich sehe da keine Qualitätsunterschiede. Rocky Mountain bleibt handmade ;-) egal wo


----------



## decolocsta (16. April 2008)

das ist klar, und die Diskussion ist klar schon altbacken, es geht ja eher um das von Rocky seit jahren geprädigte Gefühl eines Handgemachten Canada Frame das viele eben zum kauf eines besonderen Rades das vllt. schwer und technisch veraltet ist animiert hat.
Seit Jahren sieht man auf den Bikes 20 mal abgedruckt Handmade in Canada, DVDs die beiliegen und beschreiben wie toll es doch ist keinen Massen Taiwan Fließbandrahmen zu erwerben, wie alles an den Northshores von British Columbia gebaut und getestet wird wärend die Bosse eine Etage höher an den Pcs und Entwicklungsprojekten sitzen und die Geräusche der Fräse vernehmen. Aufdringlich schießen einen Unterschriften von Schweißern, Laufradtypen und Menschen die den Reifen aufpumpen entgegen, es wird ein riesen Hype um die ganze Rocky Sache gemacht und dann plötzlich ohne große Tara ohne den Fans Infos diesbezüglich zukommen zu lassen wird das Werk geschlossen und die Produktion verschoben und es bauen auf einmal Menschen die in ihrer Freizeit Starcraft Hobbymäßig spielen, die Räder und die Produktionskosten werden gemindert, der Fan und Endverbraucher bekommt von dem Kuchen nichts ab. Die Kundschaft sind ja keine 0815 Biker, sondern oft Leute die sich mit dem Ideal und dem Kult der um die Marke geschafft wurde identifizieren können.

Einige sind vllt. genervt von der Diskussiom. aber anhand der Resonanz und der Stimmen die immer wieder das Thema aufgreifen sieht man nunmal ganz deutlich dass das Thema nicht vom Tisch ist und es die Leute einfach gut betrifft und berührt wenn ihre Traummarke von der sie als Kinder getäumt haben einfach das Gesicht verliert und es nicht mehr so viele Gründe gibt auf ein Rocky zurück zu greifen gibt genug Seelenlose Konkurenz die Technisch sowie Preislich schon seit Jahren den Bikes von Rocky überlegen sind.


----------



## blaubaer (16. April 2008)

auch mir geht das gejammer langsam auf den lachs eh sack 

spürt ihr dass wenn ein Bike in Taiwan oder Kanada geschweisst  wurde wenn ihr es Fahrt ??
ich nicht...

und dies mit dem Preis ist auch so ne sache, schaute gerade gestern ein Element 70 an, viel Bike für wenig geld mit dieser austattung, wenn es doch vor jahren noch mind. 2-3000.- mehr gekostet hatt, bei uns für unglaubliche 4990.-SFr  (3138.-Euro); bei euch für  3590.- Euro (  5708.-SFr. ) ... 
ich frag mich jetzt mal wo da der hacken liegt ?!?  ich weiss es ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2008)

Ich flieg mal schnell rueber nach Taiwan und guck nach. Am Ende steht da ein Asiatischer-halbkanadier-Schweisser dessen Eltern von Taiwan nach Canada migriert sind, und er kam wieder zurueck? Und jetzt?

Ach, ich mag Asien...und meine Freundin. Und mein RMX. Und ich versteh mich mit beiden ganz praechtig - nur die beiden untereinander nicht so


----------



## clemson (16. April 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> .., Karl Platt hat z.B. RM verlassen, weil die Rahmen mittlerweile zu altbacken, zu konservativ und vor allem zu schwer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz geworden sind, die Steifigkeit/Gewichts-Indexe sind nicht mehr up to date, ..




Karl Platt hat bei bulls /ZEG den vertrag seines lebens abgeschlossen $$$$

nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## subdiver (16. April 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> weil die Rahmen mittlerweile zu altbacken, zu konservativ und vor allem zu schwer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz geworden sind, die Steifigkeit/Gewichts-Indexe sind nicht mehr up to date,



Die RM-Rahmen sind im Vergleich mit der Alu-Konkurrenz IMMER NOCH
"up to date", dass zeigen Vergleichstest in diversen Zeitschriften.

Das Element 70 z. B. wurde letztes Jahr im Vergleich mit der Alu-Konkurrenz
als bester Fully-Marathonrahmen getestet, auch im STW-Wert !

Man muß die RM-Rahmen im Vergleich zur Alu-Konkurrenz sehen 
und da sind sie immer noch top !

Aber Rocky konkurriert preislich mittlerweile mit den Carbon-Anbietern
und da kann RM im STW-Wert natürlich nicht mehr mithalten.

Hierfür müsste RM alle seine Traditionen "über Bord werfen" (was mit der Taiwan-Fertigung ja schon beginnt) 
und ebenfalls zukünftig Carbon-Rahmen anbieten.

ABER ist das dann immer noch Rocky Mountain, wie es die Fans lieben 
und seit Jahrzehnten die Treue halten ???

Ein Rocky-Carbon-Rahmen, in Taiwan gefertigt ist technisch zwar 
"up to date", der könnte aber auch von Bulls, Cube, Canyon, etc. stammen.
Einfach "seelenlos" !

Das Besondere von RM wird verschwinden und die jetzige Käuferschicht 
wird sich eine andere Marke suchen, ich z.B. habe auf Nicolai ein Auge geworfen. 

Wenn ich vor 1 Jahr schon gewusst hätte, welchen Weg RM zukünftig beschreiten wird,
wäre ich niemals RM-Kunde geworden !

Verstehe auch nicht, warum es hier kein offizielles Statement gibt !!??

Anscheinend sind die Befürchtungen richtig, sonst wäre man seitens RM
viel mehr um eine Klarstellung bemüht, alleine schon aus Image- und Marketinggründen.

@ die Genervten
Warum lest Ihr dann diese Beitäge ? Zwingt Euch Jemand dazu ?
Ein Forum ist dazu da, Meinungen auszutauschen, auch wenn es Manche nerven sollte


----------



## arseburn (16. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das Besondere von RM wird verschwinden und die jetzige Käuferschicht
> wird sich eine andere Marke suchen, ich z.B. habe auf Nicolai ein Auge geworfen.



Naja, habe ich auch, um ehrlich zu sein....zumal ich da definitiv einen Rahmen für meine Größe bekommen könnte. Bei Nicolai hätte ich dann zwar etwas besonderes, handgemachtes aus GER, aber ich wäre bestimmt wesentlich mehr Geld los, als ich für die Technik vergleichsweise bei anderen zahlen müsste. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich so sentimental bin, und das mache, denn im Endeffekt zählt das Fahrgefühl und die Qualität für mich; nicht wieviel andere den Rahmen fahren/sich leisten können oder wer ihn wo zusammengeschweisst hat.




subdiver schrieb:


> @ die Genervten
> Warum lest Ihr dann diese Beitäge ? Zwingt Euch Jemand dazu ?
> Ein Forum ist dazu da, Meinungen auszutauschen, auch wenn es Manche nerven sollte



Weil ein Forum dazu da ist, Meinung auszutauschen, auch wenn es manche nerven sollte, wenn das manche nervt


----------



## decolocsta (16. April 2008)

@genervten

ihr wart doch die die anfangs am lautesten geschrien haben...


----------



## jota (16. April 2008)

ich möchte auch einfach nur klarheit,canada oder taiwan.
wenn taiwan ,dann wird mein nächster rahmen ein nicolai. 
und rocky mountain ist für mich dann leider geschichte.
massenware kann ich überall ,von jeder beliebigen firma kaufen.


----------



## arseburn (16. April 2008)

Ist die Rahmengeometrie von Nicolai denn wirklich so geil? Das war unter anderem auch ein Grund für mich doch eher wieder auf Rahmen wie Demo 8, V10 oder eben Flatline zu schielen...


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Mich ärgert an den ganzen High-End Rahmen aus den Billiger-Lohn-Ländern einfach, dass die Preise für den Einzelrahmen (Glory DH ~2000 Euro, Demo 8 ~ 2200, etc.) ähnlich hoch sind wie bei denen, die noch wirklich hier oder in den Staaten oder in Großbritannien o.ä. handgefertigt werden.
Wenn diese Teile wirklich dort deutlich günstiger herzustellen sind, soll wenigstens der Preisvorteil an den Kunden weitegegeben werden.


----------



## jota (16. April 2008)

neben nicolai würde ich noch www.racebike.cz in die engere wahl einbeziehen.


----------



## subdiver (16. April 2008)

Zur Zeit denke ich noch nicht ernsthaft über Alternativen nach.

Ich möchte hier endlich von offizieller Seite lesen, 
dass die Rocky´s weiterhin in BC von holzfällerhemdentragenden Bikern
geschweisst und dann von kanadischen Jungfrauen bei Vollmond
lackiert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (16. April 2008)

mich wundert überhaupt, dass so viele rocky-besitzer schon an die nächste anschaffung denken...


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Nach dem Bikeaufbau ist immer vor dem Bikeaufbau !


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

Ich denke, wir sollten die Wahrheit wissen!
Dann kann jeder entscheiden was er in Zukunft tut.

Über die RM Qualität lässt sich streiten.
Mein 2003er Slayer SE hat einen schiefen Hinterbau.
Habe erst gemerkt, als ich 2,4er reifen montiert habe.
Das Rad sitzt ca. 2m weiter links.
Die Ursache sind unterschiedlich lange Sitzstreben.

Mein 2008er Slayer hab ich wieder zurück gegeben.
Es war so schief zusammen geschweißt, dass der Dömpfer auf einer Seite am Rahmen angelegen hat.

Wo ist da die Qualität?
Wer hat denn da die ganzen Konrtollen abgezeichnet?


----------



## clemson (16. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Zur Zeit denke ich noch nicht ernsthaft über Alternativen nach.
> 
> Ich möchte hier endlich von offizieller Seite lesen,
> dass die Rocky´s weiterhin in BC von holzfällerhemdentragenden Bikern
> ...



lackiert wird ja noch in kanada...zwar nicht mehr in bc....sondern bei der farnzösischen canadakonektion in quebec   aber da soll es auch hübsche frauen geben


----------



## Nofaith (16. April 2008)

RM bzw. BA werden wohl kaum hier eine offizielle Pressmitteilung reinstellen. Die Gefahr das Solvente-Kundschaft abwandern, falls man die Produktionsstandort der einzelnen Modelle offen legt, ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## arseburn (16. April 2008)

jota schrieb:


> neben nicolai würde ich noch www.racebike.cz in die engere wahl einbeziehen.



Nicht nur, dass die Rahmen der DH/FR Abteilung nach 10Kg Bombern aussehen, die Schweissnähte auf den Fotos sehen teils echt wie hingeschissen aus


----------



## jota (17. April 2008)

haste dir die gewichte und schweissnähte mal genau angeschaut ?


die verarbeitung bei rb ist vom feinsten,habe die teile schonmal befummeln dürfen.


----------



## subdiver (17. April 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> RM bzw. BA werden wohl kaum hier eine offizielle Pressmitteilung reinstellen. Die Gefahr das Solvente-Kundschaft abwandern, falls man die Produktionsstandort der einzelnen Modelle offen legt, ist viel zu hoch.



Aber die solvente Kundschaft mit der Werbung "built in canada" und den 
entsprechenden Werbeaussagen, DVD´s, Werbefilme, Prospekte,
wo der Produktionsstandort Vancouver bzw. BC explizit erwähnt wird,
zu belügen, wäre sehr dreist  

Die solvente Kundschaft könnte sich dann als verärgerte Kundschaft
schneller von RM abwenden, als es RM vermuten würde.

Ich finde es schade, dass man offenbar bei RM und BA nicht das Rückgrat hat, den Fan´s (wo die Marke groß gemacht haben) die Wahrheit mitzuteilen und offen Stellung zu beziehen


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

jota schrieb:


> haste dir die gewichte und schweissnähte mal genau angeschaut ?



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich gestern wohl schon ein wenig müde war....aber sie gefallen mir aber trotzdem nicht



subdiver schrieb:


> Aber die solvente Kundschaft mit der Werbung "built in canada" und den
> entsprechenden Werbeaussagen, DVD´s, Werbefilme, Prospekte,
> wo der Produktionsstandort Vancouver bzw. BC explizit erwähnt wird,
> zu belügen, wäre sehr dreist
> Ich finde es schade, dass man offenbar bei RM und BA nicht das Rückgrat hat, den Fan´s (wo die Marke groß gemacht haben) die Wahrheit mitzuteilen und offen Stellung zu beziehen




Wird RM auch mit Sicherheit nicht tun.Das wissen die selber, und verheimlichen läßt sich da auf Dauer eh nichts...ich denke dass zumindest Herr Faul Lenzen da schon hinterher sein wird um für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (17. April 2008)

aus rein kaufmännischer Sicht macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn, die Rahmen in Taiwan produzieren und in Kanada lackieren zu lassen.
Ich habe aber gehört, dass es lt. kanadischem Recht möglich ist auf die in taiwan geschweissten und in Kanada lackierten Rahmen ein "was auch immer" in Canada zu kleben.
Nur dann macht auch diese Geschichte ökonomisch Sinn: Schweisse billig in Asien, nimm XX% Mehrkosten für die Lackierung zu Hause in Kauf, Klebe den Aufkleber mit Ahornblatt auf die Lackierung und verkaufe zu hohen Preisen.
Würg!

happy trails


----------



## neikless (17. April 2008)

wisst ihr was : die bikes sind immer noch so geil wie zuvor egal woher !


----------



## decolocsta (17. April 2008)

sicher sind sie das.......die Mona Lisa ist als kopie auch so geil, nur Zahl ich für die keine 2,4 Millionen.


----------



## subdiver (17. April 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> wisst ihr was : die bikes sind immer noch so geil wie zuvor egal woher !



Auf solche solventen (unkritischen) Kunden setzt RM zukünftig 

(Und das von Jemanden, der aus Whistler kommt, 
wo RM seine Landsleute auf die Straße setzt !?)


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Klar bleiben die Bikes geil, aber ihren Kultstatus verlieren sie halt für viele.
Wahrscheinlich sind die Kunden, die Rocky mit dem Ur-Kult verbinden und auch deswegen kaufen, einfach viel weniger als die, die die Bikes nach dem neuesten Bike-Test kaufen. Vielleicht "opfert" man die Freaks halt einfach. Obs gut geht, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## subdiver (17. April 2008)

Seit ich 1991 mit dem Mountainbiken begann, 
war Rocky Mountain immer eine DER Kultmarken.

Diesen Status hatten damals noch viele Bikefirmen (Klein, Fat Chance, Bontrager, Serotta, Cannondale, 
Ritchey, Rocky Mountain etc.), 
von diesen Kultfirmen wurden viele aufgekauft und die Produktion nach Fernost verlagert.

Der Kultstatus war bei vielen Firmen dahin und die Bikes wurden zur Massenware.

Rocky Mountain war eine der ganz wenigen Bikefirmen, 
die ihren Kultstatus sorgsam gepflegt bis heute bewahrt hat.
Dabei wurde mit diesem Kultstatus auch gutes Geld verdient,
denn ein Rocky war und ist meistens teurer, als die Konkurrenz.

Nun möchte man aber anscheinend den Weg anderer vergangener
Kult-Bikefirmen gehen und zukünftig billiger in Fernost fertigen.

Das "built in canda" wird zum reinen Marketing degradiert und der Weg 
zum Massenhersteller wäre dann vorgezeichnet.

Ob es wirtschaftlich besser ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, 
aber der jahrzehntelange Kultstatus wäre unwiderbringlich dahin. 

Für mich persönlich wäre, bei diesem Weg von RM, die Marke Rocky Mountain "gestorben", 
egal wie geil die Bikes zukünftig sein werden.

Natürlich wäre das nur eine rein emotionale Entscheidung von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf solche solventen (unkritischen) Kunden setzt RM zukünftig
> 
> (Und das von Jemanden, der aus Whistler kommt,
> wo RM seine Landsleute auf die Straße setzt !?)



Oh man, mancher Leute Logik packt einen von hinten, haut einen um, dass man keine Idee mehr hat, wie man noch aufs Rad steigen soll...

Wahre Leidenschaft kauft man nicht im Sommer, um sie im nächsten Frühjahr wieder zu verscheuern. Seitdem ich das erste mal ein Altitude gesehen habe, das mag 20Jahre her sein, wusste ich, RM ist es. Und als ich mir mein erstes Rocky leisten konnte, ein Stahl-Hammer, war klar, dieses Rad wird mich mein Leben lang begleiten. So ist es doch mit Mythen: sie haben eine Geschichte und werden zur Chimäre, von der man sich blenden läßt; gerne blenden lässt, denn grade das Licht von RM leuchtet so schön warm...schön - mit Rationalität kann man da eh nicht mehr kommen. 

Sollen doch alle, die sich von RM getäuscht sehen, umsteigen auf den nächsten Kult oder die übernächste Mode, vielleicht haben sie nie den Flow auf ihren RMs gefunden. Wenn man am Kult partizipieren will, sich aber permanent über zu hohe Preise aufregt, gleichzeitig RM verdammt, weil Lagerüberkapazitäten bei boc verramscht werden, ist man den jährlich vor sich her treibenden Moden der Marketing-Fuzzis auf den Leim gegangen. 

Vielleicht wird sich RM wie so viele fantastische Bike-Maniacs vor ihnen in den Fallstricken der Globalisierung verheddern und untergehen, Schade wäre es, aber im Kampf der Share-Holder-Investoren und Lidl-Geiz-ist-Geil-Konsumenten ist vielleicht kein Platz für Kompromisse, Moral und Emotionen. 

Zur Leidenschaft gehörte schon immer auch die Selbsterkenntnis, ein Narr seiner Verbelendung zu sein, aber es ist doch toll, mit Nachsicht über die kleinen und großen Macken wie falsche Decals, verkratzte Kohle-Druckstreben oder unlogische Dämpferanlenkungen seiner RMs hinwegsehen zu können.

Ich werde mich weiter an meinen Rockys erfreuen und sie wüst durch den Wald und über die Berge treiben, denn da liegt ihre Bestimmung.


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

Wir drehen uns im Kreis.
Es wird halt immer die geben, die halt einen gewissen "Kult" in einem Bike haben wollen.
Genauso wird es immer die geben, denen der "Kult" egal ist und das Kaufargument nur durch Design und/oder Qualität bestimmt wird.
Wenn Rocky nun in Taiwan schweissen läßt und halt zig tausend Rahmen mehr im Jahr produziert, werden mit Sicherheit einige der "Handmade in Canada"-Verehrer und der "ich will etwas was nicht jeder hat" Fetischisten (ist NICHT negativ gemeint) sich von Rocky verabschieden. 
Wie schon gemutmaßt wurde kann die Qualität von Rocky Rahmen (wenn in Taiwan gefertigt) eigentlich nur besser werden. 
Das wiederum wird neue Käuferschichten anziehen bzw. Leute wie mich nicht abschrecken ein neues Rocky zu kaufen. Ich bin halt nicht so sentimental in dieser Hinsicht. Für mich ist ein Rad ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der hochwertig verarbeitet sein muss, damit ich Spass an meinem Hobby haben kann. Für mich zählt das Ergebniss. Nicht der Weg des Herstellungsprozesses.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als PR Berater bei Rocky bewerben, wenn ich mich so reden hör'


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> .............Vielleicht wird sich RM wie so viele fantastische Bike-Maniacs vor ihnen in den Fallstricken der Globalisierung verheddern und untergehen, Schade wäre es, aber im Kampf der Share-Holder-Investoren und Lidl-Geiz-ist-Geil-Konsumenten ist vielleicht kein Platz für Kompromisse, Moral und Emotionen. ...............



Das wäre der Supergau, zu vergleichen mit Bontrager, Klein ua.
Leider ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Gedankengang.


----------



## subdiver (17. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das wäre der Supergau, zu vergleichen mit Bontrager, Klein ua.
> Leider ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Gedankengang.



Denselben Gedankengang hatte ich auch in meinem obigen Beitrag angeführt.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Dass schlimme für die Fetischisten ist (ich zähle mich auch dazu), dass bald keine Marke mehr übrigbleibt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. April 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wahre Leidenschaft kauft man nicht im Sommer, um sie im nächsten Frühjahr wieder zu verscheuern.


 Das ist konsequent  


peterbe schrieb:


> So ist es doch mit Mythen: sie haben eine Geschichte und werden zur Chimäre, von der man sich blenden läßt; gerne blenden lässt, denn grade das Licht von RM leuchtet so schön warm...schön - mit Rationalität kann man da eh nicht mehr kommen.


 Und das der Grund für die Konsequenz.


peterbe schrieb:


> Sollen doch alle, die sich von RM getäuscht sehen, umsteigen auf den *nächsten* Kult oder die *übernächste* Mode, vielleicht haben sie nie den Flow auf ihren RMs gefunden. Wenn man am Kult partizipieren will, sich aber permanent über zu hohe Preise aufregt, ... ist man den jährlich vor sich her treibenden Moden der Marketing-Fuzzis auf den Leim gegangen.


 Und das sind die, die die Konsequenzen ihrer Entscheidung ihrem Hang zur Beliebigkeit opfern. Sogenannte Kult- odere Mythoshopper  


peterbe schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird sich RM wie so viele fantastische Bike-Maniacs vor ihnen in den Fallstricken der Globalisierung verheddern und untergehen, Schade wäre es, aber im Kampf der Share-Holder-Investoren und Lidl-Geiz-ist-Geil-Konsumenten ist vielleicht kein Platz für Kompromisse, Moral und Emotionen.


 Wäre schade um die Marke, aber wer "kulturell blind" und "betriebswirtschaftlich scharfsichtig" Einheitsbrei will, wird ihn irgendwann auch kriegen. Aber bitte nachher nicht beschweren!


peterbe schrieb:


> Zur Leidenschaft gehörte schon immer auch die Selbsterkenntnis, ein Narr seiner Verbelendung zu sein...


 Und das war der allerbeste  

Ich würde gern peterbe für den Grimme-Preis vorschlagen. 


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dass schlimme für die Fetischisten ist (ich zähle mich auch dazu), dass bald keine Marke mehr übrigbleibt.



Und auch das ist nur allzu traurig und allzu wahr. 
Es brechen schwere Zeiten an für echte Fetischisten


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2008)

dann müssen wir uns wohl einen neuen fetisch suchen?
Lockenwickler sammeln, Teppiche knüpfen.......
weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> weitere Vorschläge?



Ignoranzfetisch gegenüber dem Herstellungsort von Fahrrädern


----------



## dirtpaw (17. April 2008)

alles was man als Käufer/Fan/Fetischist doch zumindest erwarten kann ist offene Kommunikation. Aber wenn man das Gefühl hat verar.... zu werden ists halt schade. Bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass hier von Seiten BA auf alles und jedes prompt geantwortet wird (vielen Dank dafür, im ernst), nur zu diesem Thema herrscht funkstille.
Wenn das Ding aus Taiwan kommt von mir aus, ich will es aber wissen. Und wenn es nur "??? in Canada" ist, weil es dort lackiert wurde will ich es genauso wissen. Dann kann ich nämlich entscheiden, ob es mir das WERT ist, oder eben nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (17. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass man offenbar bei RM und BA nicht das Rückgrat hat, den Fan´s (wo die Marke groß gemacht haben) die Wahrheit mitzuteilen und offen Stellung zu beziehen





dirtpaw schrieb:


> alles was man als Käufer/Fan/Fetischist doch zumindest erwarten kann ist offene Kommunikation. Aber wenn man das Gefühl hat verar.... zu werden ists halt schade. Bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass hier von Seiten BA auf alles und jedes prompt geantwortet wird (vielen Dank dafür, im ernst), nur zu diesem Thema herrscht funkstille.
> Wenn das Ding aus Taiwan kommt von mir aus, ich will es aber wissen. Und wenn es nur "??? in Canada" ist, weil es dort lackiert wurde will ich es genauso wissen. Dann kann ich nämlich entscheiden, ob es mir das WERT ist, oder eben nicht!





arseburn schrieb:


> ...ich denke dass zumindest Herr Faul Lenzen da schon hinterher sein wird um für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen.



Was soll ich da noch sagen?? Seit 4 Seiten geht es um nix anderes. Ich musste erstmal die Meinungen der Leute betrachten um mir ein Bild davon zu machen. Ich habe außerdem gehofft dass ihr euch wieder einkriegt (so wie schon oft) aber nach den ganzen Post weiß ich ja um was es geht.
Ich arbeite gerade mit Rocky und Bikeaction an einem Statement. Das geht aber nicht in 10 Minuten. Habt also Geduld.
Mein TIP an euch. Verschwendet nicht so viel Energie und Zeit in die Theorie, sondern schwingt euch auf euer Bike und ab auf die trails. Das macht den Kopf frei!



neikless schrieb:


> wisst ihr was : die bikes sind immer noch so geil wie zuvor egal woher !



Amen! Du sagst es. Wenn nicht sogar geiler!!

Also nicht nervös werden...


----------



## haural (17. April 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> aus rein kaufmännischer Sicht macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn, die Rahmen in Taiwan produzieren und in Kanada lackieren zu lassen.
> Ich habe aber gehört, dass es lt. kanadischem Recht möglich ist auf die in taiwan geschweissten und in Kanada lackierten Rahmen ein "was auch immer" in Canada zu kleben.
> Nur dann macht auch diese Geschichte ökonomisch Sinn: Schweisse billig in Asien, nimm XX% Mehrkosten für die Lackierung zu Hause in Kauf, Klebe den Aufkleber mit Ahornblatt auf die Lackierung und verkaufe zu hohen Preisen.
> Würg!
> ...



...das funktioniert tatsächlich so, und das nichtmal schlecht. Ist hier in Deutschland u EU auch nicht anders. Sobald ein gewisser Anteil (je nach Land unterschiedlich, aber immer über 50%) an Wertschöpfung vor Ort stattfindet, darf man "Made in vor Ort" daraufschreiben. Und diesen Großteil erreicht man u.U. sehr schnell. Da reicht manchmal schon ein Verpacken u Etikettieren in Deutschland um ein Chinaartikel zu einem "Made in Germany" Artikel zu machen. Dann profitiert man vom Image und man hat zudem Zollvorteile beim Export in Drittländer. Naturgemäß geben das aber die wenigsten Unternehmen von alleine zu. In Preisverhandlungen hat dann der Gegenüber nämlich einen relativ guten Angriffspunkt.


----------



## ksb (17. April 2008)

> Was soll ich da noch sagen?? Seit 4 Seiten geht es um nix anderes. Ich musste erstmal die Meinungen der Leute betrachten um mir ein Bild davon zu machen. Ich habe außerdem gehofft dass ihr euch wieder einkriegt (so wie schon oft) aber nach den ganzen Post weiß ich ja um was es geht.
> Ich arbeite gerade mit Rocky und Bikeaction an einem Statement. Das geht aber nicht in 10 Minuten. Habt also Geduld.
> Mein TIP an euch. Verschwendet nicht so viel Energie und Zeit in die Theorie, sondern schwingt euch auf euer Bike und ab auf die trails. Das macht den Kopf frei!



was kann daran schon so schwer sein zu kommunizieren rad x wird in canada oder taiwan geschweisst. bei der art und weise wie von seiten bike action mit der sache umgegangen wird hat man schon das gefühl, dass da schwer was gemauschelt wird. 
da habe sie nun die geister die sie riefen. 
jahrelang wird canada in den mittelpunkt gerückt, canucks, canadian corner, bilder der halle in b.c. etc und plötzlich stellt man den treuen fans räder aus taiwan hin. sag mir einen grund warum das ohne zu murren geschluckt werden soll. klar, im grunde und objektiv betrachtet ist es egal wo der rahmen geschweisst wurde, vielleicht ist sogar die qualität aus taiwan besser, aber imo ist das für viele nicht der punkt. 
wer wie ich anno 1990 durch halb deutschland fahren musste um an einen rahmen aus dem gelobten mtb-land zu kommen, wird wohl nur schwer davon zu überzeugen sein nun so eine reis-schüssel fahren zu sollen.

gruss
stefan


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Das Statement mag ich nach dem Ahorn-Hype aber auch nicht schreiben müssen... "Sorry Fans, wir verkaufen unsere Seele" geht ja nicht. Das muss doch vom Marketing verträglich verpackt werden. Neue Technologien, Synergieeffekte, Vorteile für den Kunden, bla, bla. Gang nach Canossa heißt in der Geschichte wohl.


----------



## subdiver (17. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade mit Rocky und Bikeaction an einem Statement. Das geht aber nicht in 10 Minuten. Habt also Geduld.



Oh, oh mir schwant Böses  

Bei allem Respekt vor den jungen Bikern, aber ich glaube nicht,
dass diese die Anfänge des MTB-Sport und die daraus entstandenen
Kultfirmen kennengelernt haben.

Wer kennt denn z.B. noch Yeti ?

Die meisten jungen Biker kennen doch nur noch Taiwan-Bikes,
deshalb ist es denen meistens auch egal woher die Bikes stammen
oder welche Geschichte dahinter steckt, Hauptsache das Bike ist geil  

Es ist kein Vorwurf, sondern die Zeiten ändern sich und als alter Sack,
wie ich einer bin, hänge ich emotional an Bikes mit Geschichte.

Bislang habe ich in 30 Jahren Rennrad und 17 Jahren MTB noch nie ein Taiwan-Bike gefahren 
und das möchte ich auch weiterhin so handhaben.

Eine rationale Begündung kann ich dafür natürlich nicht geben.

Warten wir mal das Statement ab.

Danke Mario


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

ksb schrieb:


> bei der art und weise wie von seiten bike action mit der sache umgegangen wird hat man schon das gefühl, dass da schwer was gemauschelt wird.



naja, was kann man da schon groß mauscheln? Du sagst ja selber: entwerder das bike wird in bc oder in taiwan geschweisst. Wie bei allen produkten, die an den mann gebracht werden sollen, geht es doch darum, nette worte für das "vorhaben" zu finden, um euch "kult-fetischisten" (ist immer noch nicht böse gemeint  ) bei der stange zu halten. letztendlich ist es zwar gut sachen zu hinterfragen und nicht alles willenlos hinzunehmen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben....


----------



## Osti (17. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Warten wir mal das Statement ab.
> 
> Danke Mario



ich wollte auch gerade sagen, dass hier jetzt so einiges ins Kraut schiesst... ich denke auch, dass bikeaction da wenig Einfluss drauf hat bzw evt sogar ebensowenig Informationen bekommt... 

also warten wird ab, auch wenns irgendwie klar scheint in welche Richtung es geht.  Wenigstens wird es nen Statement geben... ich hoffe, dass das zumindest eindeutig sein wird und nicht Raum für noch mehr Spekulationen bietet... 

kann mich trotzdem nicht mit nem Rocky Mountain Bambus Edition anfreunden


----------



## decolocsta (17. April 2008)

5 Euro drauf das laut Statement die Verlagerung nach Sklaven-Billiglohn-Land nur für das beste des Kunden ist....


----------



## Osti (17. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 5 Euro drauf das laut Statement die Verlagerung nach Sklaven-Billiglohn-Land nur fÃ¼r das beste des Kunden ist....



Asien ist nicht unbedingt gleichzusetzen mit Billiglohn.... 

aber 5â¬ drauf, dass es heisst: "wir haben uns entschieden die Produktion nach XYZ zu verlagern, um die modernsten Produktionsmethoden zu nutzen, um auch weiterhin den AnsprÃ¼chen unserer Kunden an die besten Bikes der Welt gerecht zu werden.... blablabla..." 

[ironie] wahrscheinlich haben die Taiwanese einfach die grÃ¶Ãte, kasseste, neue Hydrofom-Anlage um Elements, Slayers und Flatlines zu pressen [/ironie]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. April 2008)

am ende kopieren die einfach deinen Text und konstruieren noch ein zwei Sätze um den Produktionsstandort in Hsinchuang eine Mystische Aura zu verleihen als B.C. ersatz...


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2008)

(Bikeaction Modus aus) das schreibe ich aus meiner Meinung!

Da fällt das Wort Hydroforming. Das ist schonmal der erste Punkt. Bikes wie das neue Flatline, bei dem die gesamte Geometrie auf einen tiefen Schwerpunkt fällt, kommen um das neue, innovative und "Zeitgerechte" Hydroforming nicht drum rum. Würde man Easton damit beauftragen Rohre in diesen Maßen zu produzieren wie wir es beim Flatline finden, wäre der Rahmen wahrscheinlich unzahlbar. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge und die Entwicklung geht einfach weiter. Würde man ganz herkömmliche Rohre oder aus einem Stück gefräste Bauteile wie bei RM7, Switch usw. verwenden wär der Materielle Aufwand wesentlich geringer und die Produktion bleibt in überschaulichem Maß. Nur wer von euch möchte auf Ewig mit der Entwicklung stehen bleiben, nur damit das Bike aus Canada kommt? Würde die Entwicklung stehen bleiben, wär Rocky wahrscheinlich nach 2-Jahren bankrott. Doch Rocky ist schon immer für innovative Neuerungen bekannt und wird das auch weiterhin machen. Nur mittlerweile eben mit einer Technik die heut zu tage seinen Preis hat.
Wer spricht denn da noch von Billiglohnländern. Wenn ihr wüsstet, welcher Aufwand bei der Herstellung des Flatlines betrieben wird und wie viel Entwicklung und Arbeit drin steckt. Ihr würdet euch wundern! Wenn ich bedenke wie lang schon am Flatline gearbeitet wird um dem Kunden "nicht irgendein" neues Bike hinzustellen, sondern um den Kunden ein "Perfektes, durchdachtes" Bike hinzustellen. Ähnlich war es beim Slayer, ETS-X, RMX und wie sie alle hießen.

Eins noch. Schaut euch nur mal den Automobil-Markt an. Da heißt es "VW - das deutsche Auto" Und was glaubt ihr wo über 70% der Autos produziert werden? Und trotzdem funktionieren sie einwandfrei und die Marke hat Kult. Ähnlich bei Audi, Porsche oder sonstigen "deutschen" Konzernen.

Denkt mal drüber nach...

So nun hoffe ich auf bombiges Wetter und Hammermäßige trails. Wir sehen uns.. Vielleicht schon am Gardasee!  Travel Bags packen!!!

(Bikeaction Modus an)


----------



## decolocsta (18. April 2008)

Hm, der Umzug nach Taitung nur wegem dem Flatline


----------



## clemson (18. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf solche solventen (unkritischen) Kunden setzt RM zukünftig
> 
> (Und das von Jemanden, der aus Whistler kommt,
> wo RM seine Landsleute auf die Straße setzt !?)



ach in whistler hat rocky noich keinen auf die strasse gesetzt  

und der rocky hype/status ist in Kanada auch bei weitem nicht so hoch wie in Deutschland....

hab mich erst im Februar auf meinem skitrip mit diversen Kanadischen Händlern unterhalten.....da macht BA echt einen riesen  PR und Marketingjob....

aber was solls...sie haben  super bikes im programm und das zählt


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2008)

VW Golf Kult ?


----------



## blaubaer (18. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, der Umzug nach Taitung nur wegem dem Flatline



du weisst ja nicht was alles neue noch kommt mit hydroforming, z.b an einem neuem ETS-X sind sie ja auch am bruzzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. April 2008)

Der Golf Cult war mit dem Erscheinen des Golf 4 auch vorbei. Besonders der des GTI  

So ich misch mich zu dem Thema auch noch mal ein. Man braucht ja immer so seine Bedenkzeit.
Also es kommt jetzt echt auf das Statement von Rocky drauf an.
Je nach dem "wie" und "wer" in Zukunft die Rocky herstellt, bleibe ich vielleicht doch der Marke weiterhin mit Stolz treu.

Solange es immer noch Handmade bleibt und keine Roboter im Spiel sind.
Und solange die typische Endkontrolle weiterhin besteht.
Und wie ihr seht (siehe Produktionsfoto von Mario) geschieht ja noch nicht alles in Taiwan.

In dem Sinne.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. April 2008)

@lenzen: Kult? Porsche baut die Sport-Modelle wohl nach wie vor in Stuttgart, Rolls Royce werden in England gebaut, Ferraris in Maranello. Das ist Kult. Da geht auch keiner nach Tschechien, Polen oder sonstwohin weil er sagt, er bekäme die Technologie nicht vor Ort.
Der Vergleich zum Auto hinkt also  

PS: Hersteller wie z.B. Chris King, die stolz drauf sind in den USA zu fertigen, führen das auch gern weiter -> selbst bei den T-Shirts ist auf dem Label "made in USA" zu lesen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. April 2008)

*klug*******rmodus* 
Ähm nicht ganz. Der Carrera GT wurde in Leipzig gebaut. Und der Cayenne wird auch wo anders gefertigt. Ich meine auch in Leipzig.

Kult ist Rocky aber auch, weil sie fast von Anfang an dabei sind.


----------



## arseburn (18. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @lenzen: Kult? Porsche baut die Sport-Modelle wohl nach wie vor in Stuttgart, Rolls Royce werden in England gebaut, Ferraris in Maranello. Das ist Kult. Da geht auch keiner nach Tschechien, Polen oder sonstwohin weil er sagt, er bekäme die Technologie nicht vor Ort.
> Der Vergleich zum Auto hinkt also



Naja...aber die Technologie zum Bikebau IST nunmal in Taiwan am fortgeschrittesten und am meisten verbreitet. Darum ist es ja auch gut, wie Lenzen schreibt, gut einen "Kult" denselbigen sein zu lassen um in der Lage zu sein, mit der Konkurrenz mithalten zu können.
Weisst Du wie hoch die Gewinnspanne bei einem Porsche oder Ferrari ist? Kannst Du die vorstellen warum die Autobauer nach mehreren erfolgreichen Jahrzehnten im Geschäft die technologie vor Ort haben?
Dein vergleich zum Auto hinkt auch.



Radical_53 schrieb:


> PS: Hersteller wie z.B. Chris King, die stolz drauf sind in den USA zu fertigen, führen das auch gern weiter -> selbst bei den T-Shirts ist auf dem Label "made in USA" zu lesen



Da ist weiß Gott auch nicht annähernd so viel Technologie und stetige Innovation von Nöten wie beim Bikebau !


----------



## Radical_53 (18. April 2008)

@mr.freeride: Das kann gut sein, glaube der Boxster kommt aus den USA. Cayenne ist aber auch kein Sportmodell  

@arseburn: Nun ja, Fakt ist daß Rocky im Vergleich zu "normalen" Rädern ein ähnliches Preisgefüge hat wie Porsche/Ferrari zu einem "normalen" Auto.
Für einen speziellen Preis erwarte ich eben ganz ehrlich mehr als nur eine gute Technik. Gute, funktionierende Technik bekommt man woanders, wenn der Preis ein gewisses Niveau erreicht hat muß da "mehr" hinter sein.

Die Sache mit dem T-Shirt war nur ein Hinweis, logisch ist das kein großer Aufwand. Aber schau dir mal einen großen Haufen normaler "Produkte" an. Man sucht mittlerweile wirklich mehr als lange, um was zu finden was nicht aus Asien&Co. kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2008)

Es gibt ja auch noch Foes, Intense, Turner, Ventana, etc., die tatsächlich noch handmade in USA sind oder auch ähnliche kleine Firmen in Canada, die noch vor Ort schaffen.
Tatsache ist wie oben gesagt auch, dass bestimmte Techniken wie das zur Zeit so beliebte Hydroforming im preisverträglichen Rahmen eben eher in Asien zu haben sind. Anlagen für diese Zwecke kann sich ein kleiner Hersteller doch gar nicht leisten oder seine Preise gehen in Intense-Richtung. Wobei Rocky ja immer teuer war, insofern müßte von der Preisseite schon Potenzial für eine Fertigung auf dem Heimatboden sein.

@arseburn: Die Autohersteller beziehen ihre Teile auch zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz aus dem Ausland, auch Porsche etc..


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2008)

PS. Das Lohnniveau ist übrigens in Canada nicht ganz so hoch wie in Ländern wie Deutschland.


----------



## Livanh (18. April 2008)

klar und alle teile für porsche kommen dort auch ausm werk. 
zusammengebaut wirds halt dort. die zulieferer sitzen da auch sonstwo.
kenn natürlich keine prozente oder sowas, aber da wirkt halt das marketing genauso 
kein stück anders als bei rm wenn die ihre teile aus tw hohlen und in can zambaun mit dem label "built in ... ".

solang rm die preise anpasst is doch alles in butter. zumindest die komplettbikes sind doch recht erschwinglich dieses jahr. einzelpreise für rahmen dagegen eher ein witz.
klar sollten sie drauf achten, dass sich die optik der schweißnähte etc nich verschlechtert, aber sieht doch ganz gut aus, was ich bis etz so gesehen habe.
finds dabei gar nicht schlecht wenn die dinger "nur" noch handlackiert werden,
der lack bei rocky is immernoch traumhaft. kommen wenigstens auch immer schöne sonderserien bei raus.

klar geht dabei kult usw verloren, aber da find ich den verlust von vanderham fürs image der marke schlechter als die verlagerung der produktion.
irgendwie kommts mir hier auch so vor als hätte keiner von euch sich ein rocky gekauft weil er in irgendeiner form von den technischen aspekten der räder überzeugt war/ist. aus der sicht seid doch froh, müsst euch keine überteuerten, zu schweren und veralteten räder mehr kaufen


----------



## Radical_53 (18. April 2008)

Logisch bekommen die Auto-Hersteller Teile angeliefert. Für die Karosserie, was man wohl soweit mit dem Rahmen vergleichen könnte, sind das aber Halbzeuge, die vor Ort zu Teilen "veredelt" werden und dann vor Ort zusammen gebaut oder geschweißt werden. 
Rocky bekommt/bekam ja auch die Rohre von Easton, es lief ja kein Easton-Techniker mit einem Klumpen Erz nach Kanada und hat dort die Rohre mundgeblasen


----------



## ow1 (18. April 2008)

Ich seh das auch nicht so eng. Wenn doch die Technik von der Auslagerung profitiert, und ich ein Bike bekomme, das Fahrwerktechnisch auf dem neuesten Stand ist oder vielleicht sogar führend zu einem bezahlbarem Preis, dann ist doch das ein existenzieller Schritt für eine Bikemarke, die als innovativ und führend gilt. Klar sollte die Endmontage und Endkontrolle in der Heimat von RM sein, um das Handbuilt in Canada zu bewahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (18. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @arseburn: Nun ja, Fakt ist daß Rocky im Vergleich zu "normalen" Rädern ein ähnliches Preisgefüge hat wie Porsche/Ferrari zu einem "normalen" Auto.
> Für einen speziellen Preis erwarte ich eben ganz ehrlich mehr als nur eine gute Technik. Gute, funktionierende Technik bekommt man woanders, wenn der Preis ein gewisses Niveau erreicht hat muß da "mehr" hinter sein.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass rocky 1000 Bikes verkaufen muss um die Gewinnspanne zu erreichen, die Porsche mit dem verkauf von einem Carrera 4  hat. 




san_andreas schrieb:


> @arseburn: Die Autohersteller beziehen ihre Teile auch zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz aus dem Ausland, auch Porsche etc..



Klar, hab auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet....siehe http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/autos_aid_118292.html
Mir ging es nur darum, dass die Autobauer immer noch weit mehr im Inland fertigen können, weil sie A) länger im Geschäft sind und B) weitaus höhere Gewinnmargen haben und darum C) vielmehr in Technik investieren können




Livanh schrieb:


> irgendwie kommts mir hier auch so vor als hätte keiner von euch sich ein rocky gekauft weil er in irgendeiner form von den technischen aspekten der räder überzeugt war/ist. aus der sicht seid doch froh, müsst euch keine überteuerten, zu schweren und veralteten räder mehr kaufen



Den selben Gedankengang hab ich auch verstärkt, wenn ich das hier so lese


----------



## Livanh (18. April 2008)

aha, also macht das auto der herstellungs,bzw zusammenklebe-ort der karosse aus oder wie ?
darauf wollt ich doch hinaus, das schweissen geschieht wo anders, also is alles hinüber??? wenn dus schon selber so darstellst ist die verlagerung NUR von vorteil, technisch besser, billiger, rest wird dann in can gemacht.
handbuilt in can ;p
die entwicklingsarbeit und die technischen vorgaben machens aus, das wie und wo muss sich halt anpassen.
kein wunder, dass rm nich auf die wünsche ihrer fahrer höhrt (wenns denn stimmt was man hier liest), wenn das interesse an der tatsächlichen technick der räder so stark ist...

ich finds auch schade, dass rm die produktion umgestellt hat!
solang dabei aber gute räder, bzw BESSERE räder rauskommen und man was davon hat, sollte dass doch der hauptgrund für nen kauf sein. ich mein, der mythos rm so wie ihr es darstellt, besteht doch gerade darauf, dass die räder gut sind weil:
-testet north shore
-qualtität
-usw blabla
daran muss oder hat sich doch nichts geändert ?
oder ist wirklich und tatsächlich nur der canadische schweisser dahinter das wichtigste ?? imho sollte sich doch die diskussion darum drehen, ob die neuen räder was taugen oder net...


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2008)

Wo das Flatline gebaut wird ist mir wurscht, es ist eh eines der häßlichsten Rockys 
die je gebaut wurden  

Da ganze Blabla mit Hydroforming ist doch Bullshit  
Ob diese Rohrsätze nach Canada oder Taiwan geliefert werden,
ist doch Jacke wie Hose.

Man sucht doch nur nach Argumenten um die Taiwan-Produktion zu rechtfertigen.

Dann soll RM auch offen sagen, 
"uns sind die paar Freaks egal, mit denen machen wir nicht genug Umsatz, deshalb 
müssen wir neue Käuferschichten erschliessen".

Bei Cannondale ist man, bei den hochwertigen CarbonRahmen, von Taiwan
zurück nach den USA gegangen und hat dort sehr hohe Investitionen 
für Carbonwickelmaschinen etc. getätigt.
Die hochwertigen Alurahmen wurden z.B. von CD immer und werden immer noch in den USA geschweisst.
Es geht also auch anders


----------



## decolocsta (18. April 2008)

Intense baut auch Hydroform Rahmen, und das in den USA, also ist dieses Konzept sicher nicht Taiwan only......


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2008)

Cannondale hat aber auch schon diverse Fast-Pleiten und krasse Management -Fehler hinter sich. Vielleicht besinnen sie sich nach dem erst kürzlich erfolgten Verkauf endlich.
Und Rocky muß einige Fehler vielleicht erst machen.


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Cannondale hat aber auch schon diverse Fast-Pleiten und krasse Management -Fehler hinter sich. Vielleicht besinnen sie sich nach dem erst kürzlich erfolgten Verkauf endlich.
> Und Rocky muß einige Fehler vielleicht erst machen.



Cannondale ist genau wie Rocky Mountain nicht mehr eigenständig,
sondern beide gehören einem großen Konzern an.

CD hat die Entwicklung eines eigenen Motocross-Enduro-Motorrad das "Genick gebrochen".


----------



## Nofaith (18. April 2008)

Hydroforming als die "neue Technologie" zu bezeichnen ist an sich ein Witz. Das ganze gibt's schon lange im Automobilbau. Schuler-Pressen bietet solche Anlagen schon seit 'zig Jahren an. Hab vor einigerzeit noch einen Bericht gelesen, wo über eine der modernsten Bike-Fabriken in Taiwan geschrieben wurde. Dort setzen sie schon das Nachfolge Verfahren(kommt ebenfalls aus dem Automobilbau) ein damit die Oberflächen im inneren der Rohre nicht so zerklüftet ist wie beim "normalen" Hdyroforming.

Der Hype um "Made in Canada" ist hier bei uns natürlich grösser, bedingt durch das Marketing von BA. Mich ärgert an der ganzen Geschichte das man sich immer klar von Taiwan-Massenware abgrenzen wollte, dann aber nicht in der Lage ist einfach mal Klartext zu sprechen. 

Andere Marken können das auch, z.B. Specialized, die stehen zu Ihrer Taiwanfertigung, findest Du an jedem Rahmen "Made in Taiwan". Für mich war das der Grund für den Markenwechsel, damit muss man aber als Unternehmer dann rechnen.

Der Vergleich mit dem Auto find ich gut, nur sollte man die Fakten sehen. Bei den Automobil-Herstellern kann man die Herstellungsländer der Rohkarosserie(beim Bike der Rahmen) erfahren bzw. sind sie allgemein bekannt oder stehen sogar im Motorraum bei der Fahrgestellnummer, die Anbauteile wie Scheinwerfer, Luftfilterkasten,... tragen alle ein "Made in xyz".


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Hype um "Made in Canada" ist hier bei uns natürlich grösser, bedingt durch das Marketing von BA.



Nicht nur BA hat das Marketing mit "Made in Canada" betrieben,
sondern Rocky Mountain selber auch.

Auf der canadischen Webseite von RM kann man z.B. bis heute folgenden Text, unter Philosophie, nachlesen  

=========================================================
Even though we're bigger than we were when we started 21 years ago, we still employ the same practices, the same hands on approach we did then. It's all still right here in Vancouver, British Columbia, and because of that, subject to the constant scrutiny of all our employees. The noises from our factory can be heard right in our head offices. 
=========================================================


----------



## soederbohm (18. April 2008)

Aber die sagen ja auch, dass sie gerade an ihrem neuen Web-Auftritt arbeiten... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> PS: Hersteller wie z.B. Chris King, die stolz drauf sind in den USA zu fertigen, führen das auch gern weiter



Bist du dir da sicher? 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> *klug*******rmodus*
> Ähm nicht ganz. Der Carrera GT wurde in Leipzig gebaut. Und der Cayenne wird auch wo anders gefertigt. Ich meine auch in Leipzig.
> 
> Kult ist Rocky aber auch, weil sie fast von Anfang an dabei sind.



Cayenne kommt aus USA und der Boxter glaub ich auch.



Nofaith schrieb:


> Hydroforming als die "neue Technologie" zu bezeichnen ist an sich ein Witz. Das ganze gibt's schon lange im Automobilbau. Schuler-Pressen bietet solche Anlagen schon seit 'zig Jahren an. Hab vor einigerzeit noch einen Bericht gelesen, wo über eine der modernsten Bike-Fabriken in Taiwan geschrieben wurde. Dort setzen sie schon das Nachfolge Verfahren(kommt ebenfalls aus dem Automobilbau) ein damit die Oberflächen im inneren der Rohre nicht so zerklüftet ist wie beim "normalen" Hdyroforming.



Ich hab auch nie davon gesprochen, dass Hydroformin DIE neue Technologie ist. Es ist nur in der Bike-Produktion ein eher neues Verfahren dass einfach seinen Preis hat. Zu Intense brauch ich glaub ich auch nix sagen. Was da teilweise in der Produktion abläuft verrat ich lieber keinem!


----------



## Jendo (18. April 2008)

Cayenne, Carrera GT und der Panamera kommen aus Leipzig!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Zu Intense brauch ich glaub ich auch nix sagen. Was da teilweise in der Produktion abläuft verrat ich lieber keinem!



Jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da jetzt einige den Wunsch haben, etwas darüber zu erfahren. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2008)

Ne ich sag nix. Möchte niemanden ans Bein pissen. Das gehört hier nicht her.

Sorry


----------



## el Lingo (18. April 2008)

Um mal einigen Leuten die Illusionen zu den Margen im Automotive Sektor zu nehmen: VW verdient an einem Auto ca. 200â¬ und das auch nur durch eine Quersubventionierung u.a. Ã¼ber VW Financial Service. Ohne diese wÃ¼rde die Verluste mit dem Wagen machen. Audi macht ungefÃ¤hr 1800â¬ an einem Auto...


----------



## haural (19. April 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Um mal einigen Leuten die Illusionen zu den Margen im Automotive Sektor zu nehmen: VW verdient an einem Auto ca. 200 und das auch nur durch eine Quersubventionierung u.a. über VW Financial Service. Ohne diese würde die Verluste mit dem Wagen machen. Audi macht ungefähr 1800 an einem Auto...




Recht hat er. Automobilisti (ausgenommen Nischenanbieter...und Porsche) freuen sich über Umsatzrenditen höher 6%. Ich geh jede Wette bei den Fahrradherstellern liegen sie weit über 15%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2008)

Porsche ist alls einziger anscheinend lukrativ mit ca. 11.000 Euro pro Auto, aber vor Steuern. Allerdings verkauft man hier beim Elfer das gleiche Auto auch in x Variationen, der Boxster/Cayman haben ebenfalls viele Gleichteile mit dem Elfer und der Chayenne hat die gleiche Basis wie der Touareg.

Einfach schade, dass der Kanada-Flavour weg ist. Mit Fertigungsvorteilen allein kann man es auch nicht einfach erklären.
Man könnte ja wenigstens sagen, sorry, wir sind zu groß geworden und müssen jetzt plötzlich mit anderen mithalten und das geht nur unter den und den Bedingungen. Das würde man ja auch irgendwo verstehen.
Hoffentlich machen Sie es wenigstens richtig und kommen nicht unter die Räder.
Im Kreis der Big Player ist der Wind wohl bisserl strenger als an der North Shore.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2008)

Schon erstaunlich wie "ach-so-genau" hier einige über die best gehüteten Geheimnisse der Industrie bescheid wissen...

1) Pauschale Aussagen wie " X verdient X an Modell X" siind völlig undifferenziert.

2) Wer soviel insider Wissen hat, sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken sich als consultant selbstständig zu machen... 

Jetzt lasst den Herrgott einen gut Mann sein, und kauft Rocky oder lasst es eben bleiben.


P.S. Worauf Mario in Bezug auf Intense anspielt ist nun gar kein Geheimnis --> Intense Forum...


----------



## jota (20. April 2008)

du hast es gut,brauchst nur kurz über die grenze zum rocky werksverkauf


----------



## MWU406 (20. April 2008)

off topic:

Porsche baut die meisten Autos in D zusammen. Der Boxster wird als Auftragsproduktion bei Valtra in Finnland zusammengebastelt. Die Karosserie des Cayenne kommt aus der Slowakei, zusamengesetzt wird er in Leipzig.

BMW und Daimler haben Werke in den USA (X5, Z4, M- Klasse...)


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2008)

@Insane!: Ich hab nur von Zahlen gesprochen, die an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Wie die tatsächlich ausschauen, wird wohl nie jemand wirklich erfahren...
Aber Du hast recht, soll doch jeder kaufen, was er mag.


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2008)

wieviele bikes, rahmen verkauft rocky im jahr ?

heute habe ich erfahren, dass z. b. cube für dieses jahr 140.000 (!!) rahmen
in taiwan fertigen lassen hat  

ein werk in taiwan fertigt für verschiedene hersteller nach deren bestellungen, 
dafür haben diese bikehersteller nachteile bei der flexibilität.


----------



## rocsam (21. April 2008)

..RM wird wohl einfach mehr Bikes in den Markt bringen wollen, denn kein taiwanesischer Hersteller schweißt mit höchster Präzision weiterhin nur ca.5000 Rahmen pro Jahr für die netten Jungs aus Kanada zusammen, das reicht denen gerade für die Mittagspause...
Vielleicht schielt Procycle ja neidisch auf die Produktionszahlen von Specialized&Co...Auf jeden Fall wechselt RM (bisher völlig unbegründet!!) radikal seine Marken&Produktphilosophie. Wer sich ab MJ2009 ein neues Taiwan-Rocky kauft, wird jetzt  wohl auch eher dazu geneigt sein, die Fahreigenschaften mit denen von anderen Taiwan-Bikes (kritischer als vorher?!) zu vergleichen.


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2008)

Wer sich ein bisschen mit Bilanzen auskennt, der kann sich die Zahlen der AutohÃ¤ndler gut ausrechnen, das hat nun absolut gar nichts mit gehÃ¼teten Zahlen zu tun. Bei Porsche liegt der Gewinn bei etwa 21.000â¬, Mercedes bringt es auf 11.000â¬


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2008)

Es ging nicht um die Spanne beim Händler, sondern den Gewinn des Herstellers pro Auto. Der schaut wesentlich schlechter aus.


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2008)

Ich weiß, war auch so gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2008)

Auf jedem Bild das ich bisher von Geoff Gulevich gesehen habe fährt er das Slayer SXC mit Alu Strebe. Wieso fährt er nicht das SS?
Ich habe gehört das das SS nicht progressiv genug ist und deswegen nicht so prall sein soll.
@ Mario
Bist du das SS auch schon mal gefahren?

hier ein Beispiel 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/post-canyon-cleanup-day-2008.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Noch weniger progressiv als das SXC?
Wäre ja fast nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## subdiver (22. April 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..RM wird wohl einfach mehr Bikes in den Markt bringen wollen, denn kein taiwanesischer Hersteller schweißt mit höchster Präzision weiterhin nur ca.5000 Rahmen pro Jahr für die netten Jungs aus Kanada zusammen, das reicht denen gerade für die Mittagspause...
> Vielleicht schielt Procycle ja neidisch auf die Produktionszahlen von Specialized&Co...Auf jeden Fall wechselt RM (bisher völlig unbegründet!!) radikal seine Marken&Produktphilosophie. Wer sich ab MJ2009 ein neues Taiwan-Rocky kauft, wird jetzt  wohl auch eher dazu geneigt sein, die Fahreigenschaften mit denen von anderen Taiwan-Bikes (kritischer als vorher?!) zu vergleichen.



RM schweisst nur ca. 5.000 Rahmen ? 

Ein radikaler Wechsel der Marken&Produktphilosophie hat schon viele 
Firmen (nicht nur Bikehersteller) in die Pleite geführt.

Für mich war die Marken&Produktphilosophie von Rocky Mountain
mit einer der Gründe, warum ich mir ein Rocky gekauft hatte.

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob wir spätestens bei den Rocky Days (Neuvorstellung 09er Modelle)
auf unsere direkte und persönliche Anfrage endlich eine Antwort bzw. Stellungnahme
von RM und BA bekommen werden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2008)

Was, wie? Das SXC ist auch so degressiv?
Klasse. Sollte sich mein Slayer-Problem irgendwie lösen, habe ich zwar die vollen 15cm Federweg, aber schlage es immernoch durch  

Ok das was ich gehört habe war, das das SS viel zu schwer ist und für Slopstyle viel zu wenig Progressivität hät. Die Teamfahrer hatten sich alle deswegen beschwert. Nur hat Rocky nichts dran geändert.

Ob das der Grund für Geoff ist weiterhin das halte Slayer zu fahren?
Wer weiß. Ich bin ja neugierig auf den ersten Testride.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Das SXc ist absolut degressiv angelenkt.
Das mit den Teamfahrern hat mir Robj auch geschrieben.
Hätte ich es vorher gewusst, wäre es kein Rocky mehr geworden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2008)

Ja leider.
Vor allem, das bei mir auch nicht wirklich bessert ist mein Aufbau auch völlig falsch. Mir hat BA versprochen das das Slayer so Progressiv wird wie das RMX.

Bis du auch in Ogau dabei beim Testride?


----------



## Osti (22. April 2008)

hat sich denn an der Anlenkung zwischen New Slayer und SXC soviel verändert?


----------



## Nofaith (22. April 2008)

Das "New Slayer" hatte eine einteilige Schwinge und der Dämpfer wurde über zwei "Hebel" angelenkt. "The New Slayer" wurde schon nach zwei Jahren eingestellt, das Problem des "degressiven" Hinterbaus fiel schon bei ersten Tests in diversen Mags stark auf.

Das "Slayer SXC" hat eine getrennte Ketten- und Druckstrebe mit einem Gelenk über dem Aufallende, der Dämpfer wird nur über einen "Hebel" angelenkt.

Das "neue Slayer SS" greift jetzt wieder die Anlenkung des "New Slayers" auf nur diesmal mit einem Stahlfederbein statt Luft. 

Bin mal gespannt ob das SXC weiterhin gebaut wird, wenn der Nachfolger für's ETSX kommt. Einsatzgebiete überschneiden sich ja doch schon stark.


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

Die Degression wird ja nicht erst den Zeitungen aufgefallen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (22. April 2008)

mich würde ja mal so ne Kurve bzgl Kraft und Weg fürs Slayer interessieren. Das mit der Degression höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal und kann das so auch vom Popometer nicht bestätigen.

bzw ich hatte mal übergangsweise nen 3way Air im Slayer, bei dem konnte ich max 50% Dämpferhub ausnutzen, was ja für ne recht hohe Progression spricht.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. April 2008)

Fürs SXC hab ich meinen Dämpfer extra bei TF abstimmen lassen. Dennoch hab sich so eher viel Sag (mit weniger leidet das Ansprechverhalten extrem) und er nutzt so schon bei kleinen Sachen sehr viel Federweg aus. Schön an der Abstimmung ist daß es halt nicht durchhaut, aber man braucht quasi bei ner Bordsteinkante fast so viel vom Federweg auf wie bei einem Sprung. Degressiv eben


----------



## subdiver (22. April 2008)

@ Mario Lenzen

Ich will ja nicht hetzen  
Bis wann ist denn mit einer Info oder Stellungnahme von RM bzw. BA,
bzgl. Taiwanfertigung ja oder nein, zu rechnen ?

Denn meine Frau interessiert sich für ein Rocky.
Sie möchte aber keines kaufen, falls feststehen sollte, 
dass die Rockys zukünftig nur noch aus canadischem Lack bestehen.
Die Info wird also ihren anstehenden Kauf beeinflussen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> mich würde ja mal so ne Kurve bzgl Kraft und Weg fürs Slayer interessieren.



bittesehr, geklaut von mtbr.com, daher auch ohne anspruch auf richtigkeit!


----------



## Osti (22. April 2008)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2008)

Also ohne jetzt groß ein Mathe Genie zu sein oder arg viel Plan zu haben von Hinterbauten und deren Übersetzungen, kann ich aber trotzdem eines vom Stapel lassen:

Der SXC Hinterbau ist weniger degressiv als ein Hinterbau eines Switch Rahmens Baujahr 2004-05.

Was den SXC Hinterbau allerdings stark durchsacken lässt, ist der DHX Air Dämpfer, scheint mit anderen Air Dämpfern besser zu funzen.

Wirklich progressive Hinterbauten gibts kaum, der am Commencal Furious z.B. ist recht progressiv, ist aber auch mit das einzige, was mir einfällt...

Im allgemeinen ist es falsch zu sagen, dass ein Hinterbau progressiver ist als ein anderer! Besser ist es, wenn man sagt, dass ein Hinterbau weniger degressiv ist als ein anderer... Wirklich zu 100% progressive Hinterbauten gibt es nicht! Eine Gabel kann progressiv sein, auch ein Dämpfer, aber die Umlenkung hebt dessen progression schon wieder auf...

Eigentlich hab ich eh keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (22. April 2008)

der DHX Air ist für dieses Phänomen aber auch bekannt, dass er durchsackt. 

ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit dem RP3 im New Slayer überhaupt keine (unangenehmen) Verhaltensweisen - der 3way war jedoch ne Katastrophe. Obs am custom-valved liegt?

geht aber auch langsam nen bisl OT hier  

viel mehr interessiert mich mal das Statement von RM und Bikeaction...


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der SXC Hinterbau ist weniger degressiv als ein Hinterbau eines Switch Rahmens Baujahr 2004-05.




Das würde ich gerne erklärt haben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. April 2008)

Flatine ACTION

das Flatline mit Ex-Teamrider Vanderham. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2008)

@nofaith, san_andreas
hm..bekackt! Das habe ich wohl alles verpennt.
Ich muss auch zugeben, ich habe mich nicht auch nicht wirklich um News gekümmert als ich mir das Slayer gekauft habe. Nur ein Anruf bei Bikeaction.


----------



## arseburn (23. April 2008)

Wie verhält sich das denn mit dem Flatline? Fährt sich das jetzt progressiv wie das rmx oder weil es vom Hinterbau ähnlichkeit mit dem Slayer hat eher degressiv?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, schaut euch doch bitte mal die von mir geposteten kennlinien an! da mangelt es weder dem slayer noch dem SXC an progression im letzten drittel, was sich in bezug auf das SXC auch mit meinen erfahrungen deckt. das einzige was nervt ist, dass dem DHX air das für diesen dämpfer typische durchsacken im mittleren federwegsbereich nur schwer auszutreiben ist. durchschlagschutz ist zur genüge vorhanden bzw kann über die 'bottom out' regelung sehr gut angepasst werden.


----------



## arseburn (23. April 2008)

....liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Grafiken bei mir bis eben nicht angezeigt wurden...firefox neustarten hilft doch manchmal


----------



## meth3434 (23. April 2008)

Hey,

ich hab mir echt geschworen nichts dazu zu schreiben aber ich halts nicht aus, sagt mal ist das euer ernst mit dem taiwan gelaber? Deine Frau will sich kein rocky kaufen wenn es nicht aus Canada kommt? Sorry aber gehts noch? Nach welchen Punkten sucht ihr eigentlich eure Räder aus? 

Ok,ok... ich hatte lange zeit auch ein problem mit dieser entwicklung und fand es wirklich schade dass es so gekommen ist, aber wenn man mal echt rational drüber nachdenkt ist das sowas von scheiss egal! Was glaubt ihr eigentlich wieviel Zeug (bikemarken wie alles andere) nicht aus Ländern kommt die ihr mögt? Leider ist euer einblick in den Markt echt brutal berschränkt..... Ohne scheiss wenn ihr wüsstet welche Marken nicht mehr in dem von euch gelobten land kommen, würdet ihr gar nicht mehr radfahren...äh... radkaufen können, denn das ist es was hier viele vordergründig zu tun scheinen! Wenn  viele schon den autovergleich bemühen wollen dann bitte: hier wurde doch schon gesagt wo all die teile für einen "deutschen" vw herkommen aber das ist mir doch scheiss egal, solange qualitätssicherung, design (nicht nur aussehen sondern auch funktionsdesign) und zusammenbau in deutschland erfolgen! Eine Marke ist doch nicht deutsch, bulgarisch oder taiwanenisch nur weil sie ausschliesslich jeden arbeitsschritt im jeweiligen land abwickelt!  Denkt ihr etwa Siemens sei ein, nach eurer definition "deutscher" technologiehersteller? sicher nicht und trotzdem bauen sie mir purem know how im iran jede einzelen Zentrifuge zur anreicherung von Atomarem Material, und genau dieses DEUTSCHE Know how (bzw was man damit in verbindung bringt) ist es was zählt!

Ausserdem kann absolut NIEMAND von uns auch nur annähren die Qualität der dort gemachten Rahmen beurteilen, abgesehen davon dass noch keiner von euch ein finales Flatline oder ss live gesehen hat, verfügt hier niemand über die Markteinsicht oder die Beurteilungsgrundlage auch nur einen fundierten Satz über die Qualität der Rahmen zu sagen! Und bitte spart euch doch dieses pralle gelaber vom holzfällerhemd schweisser, schaut doch mal in ne Fabrik... Hat das etwa mehr style wenn Mitch Buck meinen Rahmen anfasst und sich mit der Selben hand am abend am sack kratzt als wenn es chau lee macht? 

Dass Rocky einen Massiven Finanzvorteil dadurch haben soll muss mir auch erstmal einer beweisen, wenn hier auch nur mal einer ausserhalb des Rahmens denken würde.... Vielleicht ist die Netto-Produktion absolut gesehen günstiger, aber die verlagerung bringt so unglaublich viele andere Kosten: Shipping, Logistik, Qualitätssicherung vor ort, Übersetzung, Kommunikation... die liste ist echt endlos! Schon mal dran gedacht dass es vielleicht auch sein könnte dass es (genau wie hier) an fachkräften mangeln könnte oder dass Rohstoffpreise und Energie in Kanada einfach zu teuer sind??? 

Mal ehrlich Jungs, das kann doch keiner für voll nehmen was ihr da redet! Für all die die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Ein Rad soll fahren! Es soll nicht in der Ecke stehen und aus Kanada kommen! Klar in einer Idealen Welt im Zuckerbäckerland kommt alles aus einem kleinen Familienbetrieb wo alle zusammen ihr Lunch-hour verbringen und mit Liebe jeden einzelnen Rahmen im roten Karohemd schweissen... aber so ist es eben nicht mehr! Wenn ihr konsequent wärt würdet ihr nur noch Wiessmann roadster fahren und Patek Philipp uhren tragen, dann der scheiss den ihr am Handgelenk habt kommt nämlich zu sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch aus einem Land das nicht euero gusto findet! 

Setzt euch einfach auf rad und geht fahren anstatt vor dem PC zu hocken und den ganzen tag auf ein Statement von BA zu warten, das ist ja fast schon gruselig! Es geht darum wie sich ein Rad fährt, ob es für mich richtig ist, ob die grösse passt und ob ich darauf eine gute zeit habe und nicht wo es geschweisst wurde!!!!!!!!!!!! Und ganz ehrlich wem es eben doch darum geht: der muss halt zu einer anderen Marke gehen, der ist dann auch kein echter verlust! denn wer sich hier als echter Rocky Fan bezeichnet, der weiss die Qualität und die Fahreigenschaften, das Design und die Technik zu schätzen und springt nicht sofort ab nur weil seine Zuckerwattevorstellung gerade zerplatzt ist! 


Weniger heulen, mehr radfahren! Genau das tue ich jetzt auch! 
Viel spass beim abspacken zu meinem Beitrag nerds!
out, meth


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2008)

@ meth3434

Bei allem Respekt, glaube ich kaum das Du mit Deinen 23 Lebensjahren
in der Lage bist, beurteilen zu können, wie und warum sich der "Kult Rocky Mountain" entwickelt hat. 

Ich verstehe auch, dass die jüngere Generation mit taiwangefertigten Rockys weniger Probleme hat, 
wie die etwas älteren Biker, die die Anfänge von Rocky und dem MTB-Sport erlebt haben.

Wenn sich zukünftig ein Rocky nur noch im Preis und Lack von den zig Taiwanbikes unterscheiden sollte, 
dann kann man gleich zum günstigeren "Original-Taiwanbike" greifen.

Rocky ist auch Emotion und ich kaufe auch emotional.


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

Ich denke schon das Meth den Kult versteht, er hat sich halt damit abgefunden.

Es geht ja auch nicht um Autos usw. da man die aus anderen Aspekten kauft.

Aber wenn z.b. ein F40 nun in Massen in Taiwan hergestellt wird und das gleiche kostet dann ist das frech.
Genau das ist nun leider das Rocky Problem, die Kunden werden nicht informiert, es wird über Jahre immer und immerwieder damit geworben wie toll es ist ein Handymade in Canada Bike zu fahren, auf einmal ist das nicht mehr wichtig laut Rocky, darum geht es doch, nicht darum ob es nun besser oder schlechter ist ein Bike Made in Canada zu haben.

Wenn der F40 am Fließband gebaut wird in China wird er auch nicht schlechter funktionieren, aber dafür legt dann keiner mehr 1 Millionen auf den Tisch wenn jeder so ne Kiste fährt und die exklusivität weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (23. April 2008)

hi ich gebe dir ja völlig recht. das thema ist aus meiner sicht kein qualitätsthema mehr. aber die produktion in canada birgt nun mal viel mehr kosten in sich (tariflöhne, steuern, umweltauflagen, rohstoffe etc.). und viele eingefleischte rocky fans akzeptieren deswegen den mehrpreis, weil es eben unter westlichen bedingungen bestenfalls von bikefans gemacht wurde und deswegen nun mal mehrkosten entstehen. dadurch entsteht eben dieses authentische made in canada image.

das überzeugt den kunden, mehr auszugeben, weil es eben ein unternehmen ist, das nicht nur noch aufkleber auf importrahmen pappt.

falls, und das ist ja alles immer noch nicht bewiesen, rocky sich statt dessen auf seinem image ausruht, evtl. fettere profite einstreicht, und eben auch nur noch aufkleber draufpappt, dann würde ich mich als rocky kunde verarscht fühlen, ja belogen. ein riesen etikettenschwindel.

deswegen wollen die meisten rocky fans sicher nur wissen woran sie sind. jeder trifft dann seine konsequenzen.

rocky weiß aber, das sie mit einer verlagerung der produktion nach asien schnell in den absoluten massenmarkt rutschen. die differenzierung wird sehr schwer werden. qualitativ fast unmöglich. und ob jemand nur für den namen noch mehr zahlt, wenn andere taiwan produktionen wie giant oder scott auch gute namen haben... man wird sehen. jedenfalls erklärt das die heimlichtuerei.

ich fände es ja smart, wenn man high end produkte weiter in canada machen würde. solange es genug leute gibt, die hierfür mehr zahlen, ist es doch klasse, vor allem fürs image. und die massenprodukte wickelt man eben in taiwan ab.
beispiel hier wäre new balance, die haben immer noch ihre made in uk und made in usa schuhserien.

ich befürche aber, rocky hat längst blut geleckt. wenn alles in taiwan läuft, haben die null risiko mehr. keine eigenen kosten mehr durch feste mitarbreiter oder lagerbestände. man produziert on demand und zahlt nur genau das, was man gerade braucht. bis auf marketing und vertrieb und ein paar mann in der produktentwicklung hat man so den laden virtualisiert. nike lässt grüßen. 



meth3434 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab mir echt geschworen nichts dazu zu schreiben aber ich halts nicht aus, sagt mal ist das euer ernst mit dem taiwan gelaber? Deine Frau will sich kein rocky kaufen wenn es nicht aus Canada kommt? Sorry aber gehts noch? Nach welchen Punkten sucht ihr eigentlich eure Räder aus?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2008)

och Leute stellt euch doch nicht so an! Entweder ihr kauft ein Rocky und steht zu der Marke oder lasst es bleiben und kauftn anderes Bike. Ich habs gelernt mich jetzt nicht mehr über das Thema aufzuregen. ride on


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2008)

und noch was shimano kommt auch aus japan und ihr kauft es, oder?


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> och Leute stellt euch doch nicht so an! Entweder ihr kauft ein Rocky und steht zu der Marke oder lasst es bleiben und kauftn anderes Bike. Ich habs gelernt mich jetzt nicht mehr über das Thema aufzuregen. ride on




Die Marke steht aber nicht zu ihren Kunden. 

Dein Shimanovergleich ist ja mal derbe für den Anus.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2008)

Rocky könnt auch alles in Taiwan machen lassen sprich engineering ect. dann findste es halt im nächsten Baumarkt wieder.

Ich weiß war kein guter Vergleich  aber wollt euch damit mal sagen das Asien nicht gleich schlecht sein muss! Es gibt da drüber bestimmt auch gut ausgebildete Schweiser die was drauf haben. Und Rocky Mountain wird sicher auch nicht die schlechtesten rausgesucht haben.


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

@ALL

lest euch mal bitte den Scheiss durch der geschrieben wird, kein Mensch sagt das die Bikes schlechter werden wenn sie in Taiwan gebaut werden, lest die Posts bevor ihr sie widerlegen wollt?

Es wurde nie gesagt das die Befürchtung besteht das irgendwas schlechter wird.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2008)

ohh doch das haben einige hier schon geschrieben


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

Zitate?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2008)

soll ich jetzt wegen dir den ganzen thread durch stöbern? ich habe meine meinung dazu gesagt und dabei bleibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (23. April 2008)

Ihr solltets alle eher mal mehr chillen...


----------



## el Lingo (23. April 2008)

Ich geb Meth zum ersten Mal Recht, und zwar in allen Punkten. Die Bikes sollen gefahren werden, sage ich ja schon lange. Und sie sollen gut fahren, alles andere sind positive Nebeneffekte. Viele kaufen sich ein Rocky doch nur, um sich so von der Masse abzuheben und etwas  "besonders" zu fahren. Was mindestens 80% dabei aber vergessen ist, dass es auf den Fahrer und sein können ankommt, nicht auf das schicke Bike. Habe ich aber alles schon vor langer Zeit gesagt...


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2008)

Freilich. Ein Rocky macht auch noch Spaß wenn's aus Taiwan kommt, es wird auch nicht direkt zusammen fallen wenn's vom Roboter geschweißt wurde. Nur müßten dann eben auch die Preise auf ein anderes Niveau. Und, das wurd hier schon mehrfach angesprochen, gilt nicht nur für Rocky -> es ist fies, den Kunden im Unklaren zu lassen, wo ein Produkt herkommt. Erst Recht dann, wenn man mit der Herkunft in gewissem Maße wirbt.


----------



## dirtpaw (24. April 2008)

es ist völlig in Ordnung in Taiwan zu fertigen, wenn man:
es den Kunden sagt und die Preise entsprechend anpasst.
Worauf ich überhaupt keinen Bock habe, und das ist mein einziges Problem, sind halbseidene Nummern wie "welded by Hing Lu" und "painted by Jo Blow" (with pride in Vancouver) und die Preise bleiben beim alten.
Sie sollen einfach sagen was Sache ist, fertig.
Dann spar ich mir in Zukunft die Mühe die Rahmen abzukleben bzw. kauf keine mehr.
Das Problem das Rocky wohl hat ist, dass sie gerne billig produzieren und weiterhin teuer verkaufen wollen. Nur das erklärt diese Verschwiegenheit!
Und das Gerede wegen der Ratio beim Kauf, sprich "es soll halt gut fahren" ist auch völlig ok, dann soll der Preis aber bitte auch nicht die "Emotionale Aufpreiskomponente" beinhalten!

der Markt wirds schon richten und die ganze Welt soll fusionieren!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2008)

Eben jenes. Ein Canyon fährt sich gewiß auch gut. Ob's mir so gut gefallen würd wie ein Rocky weiß ich nicht, wage es zu bezweifeln, aber sowas kostet ein paar Mark weniger.
Was "made in" bedeuten kann sieht man z.B. auch bei Klein -> wer sich die Mühe machen will, z.B. mal bei ebay zu schauen was die Kleins bringen, die vor der Übernahme von Trek gebaut wurden, und die danach... das sind himmelweite Unterschiede, Faktor 10 keine Seltenheit.


----------



## meth3434 (24. April 2008)

Schön dass genau die erwartete Reaktion kommt, bis auf die von ellingo darauf war ich nicht gefasst und vergiesse eine träne der freude!

Zum rest kann ich echt nur sagen ihr wollt es irgendwie nicht richtig verstehen! 
Zuerst mal zum Kultbeauftragten Subdiver: Mein Erstes bike war ein Rocky Pipeline als ich 14 war, darauf habe ich 2 jahre lang gespart! Das ist also mehr als 10 jahre her, erzähl mir bitte doch nicht mit dreister Unwissenheit ich wüsste nicht wo rocky herkommt! Ich habe mich auch nicht billiger Mittel und schlechten Stils bedient und geschrieben dass ein Mensch deines Alters zu starrsinnig sei um moderene Entwicklungen nachvollziehen zu können! So einen quatsch als Argument anzuführen ist hingegen mehr als kindisch und bestärkt meine Aussage um so mehr, echte Gegenargumente scheinen dir ja nicht einzufallen!

Zweitens: Die Rahmen werden also deutlich billiger durch die produktion in Taiwan, woher zum teufel wollt ihr das wissen??? Habt ihr überhaupt gelesen was ich schreibe? Kein Mensch hat auch nur einen beweis oder kann eine einzige Zahl nennen wieviel günstiger es ist einen Rahmen unterm Strich in Taiwan machen zu lassen! Und was ihr völlig vergesst ist wie teuer die Entwicklung eines Rahmens ist, die Fertigung ist nicht der Teuerste Part in der Entstehung eines Frames!!!! Und genau diese Entwicklung findet doch weiter und wie gewohnt in den geliebten westlichen ländern und von Leuten mit runden Augenformen statt... Meint ihr Rocky hat mit canadischer Produktion keine grossen Summen mit jedem Rahmen verdient? Überlegt doch nur mal wie viele Leute in der Kette sitzen bevor ihr den Rahmen auf dem Tisch habt (Produzent,Lieferant, Rocky Selbst  bzw Procycle, Importeur, Einzelhandel) und da wollt ihr mir erzählen dass der Unterschied zwischen einem CAD und einem Taiwan Rahmen mehrere Hundert  ausmachen soll??? Wenn es 50 sind pro stück wäre das ein echter hammer! 
Sorry aber mancher hier macht sich einfach keine Gedanken über die echten Zusammenhänge und Abläufe, die meisten wollen nur rumplärren weil es Ihnen einfach gegen den Strich geht! 

Und noch ein Denkanstoss den wahrscheinlich hier noch keiner hatte:
Warum zum Teufel sollte irgendjemand laut schreien: Wir Stellen jetzt billig in Taiwan her und wollen dass es jeder weiss! Seit ihr so blind? Ihr 20 hanseln hier in dem Forum die sich drüber aufregen seid doch global gesehen ein uninteressanter Haufen! Wenn ich der Entscheidungsträger wäre würde ich nicht im Traum daran denken eine Produktionsverlagerung als Offizielle Pressemitteilung rauszugeben, nur damit ein paar hardcore enthusiasten wieder beruhigt schlafen können! Die Grosse Masse der Leute ist noch nicht mal halb so informiert wie ihr (stell euch das mal vor) und die werden es auch nie sein und solange die die breite Masse stellen, interessiert sich keiner für euer Geheule! 

Und weil wir gerade dabei sind: Die bikes sind nicht billiger geworden? Auch das ist leider einfach nicht wahr... Könnt ihr euch an ein RMX erinnern dass für 2500 komplett beim Händler stand? Ich nicht, aber genau so viel kostet das Flatlin einsteigermodel und bereits eine Klasse höher gibt es das 2er Flatline in braun mit passabler Ausstattung bereits für 3200, für 200 weniger gab es letztes Jahr nur den RMX SE frame.... 

Wisst ihr aus Verkaufspolitischer Sicht bedeutet ihr für Rocky gar nichts, denn ihr seid eine Minderheit! Wenn hier 20 Leute abspringen, kaufen sich 100 kids ein Flatline und freuen sich nen Ast sich endlich ein Rocky leisten zu können! Dass in eurer Zuckerbäckerwelt der treue Kunde mit Flanelhemd, Kultwahn und Markentreue bis ins Grab mehr zählt ist verständlich, aber aus Sicht einer Firma mit Gewinnabsichten (und das ist Rocky wie fast jede andere auch) wirklich scheiss-egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (24. April 2008)

ich glaube nicht, dass hier irgendjemand behauptet hat, dass sich Rocky für das hier interessiert. Das ist ja genau der deal: Scheiss auf die "wenigen" alten (auch wörtlich nehmen) Kunden, die bereit waren für Emotion mehr auszugeben. Vielleicht merken es die aber ja gar nicht und kaufen weiterhin. 
Für die kids haben wir ja das Flatline 1 im Programm und für die Zahnärzte das Flatline Pro. Und wenn die Zahnärzte nicht checken dass es eigentlich der gleiche Rahmen ist umso besser. Wenn sie es checken ists aber auch egal, denn es sind eh nur wenige und die masse kauft ja das Flatline 1.

Fertigung in Taiwan ist also doch nicht billiger? Wenn Du das belegen kannst, solltest Du bei Roland Berger anheuern....dann reichts locker für das Flatline Pro....


----------



## arseburn (24. April 2008)

meth3434 schrieb:


> ....



DANKE !!! für Deinen Beitrag !!!  Da hat es jemand verstanden und minutiös auf den Punkt gebracht...Respekt


----------



## hellmachine (24. April 2008)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Zweitens: Kein Mensch hat auch nur einen beweis oder kann eine einzige Zahl nennen wieviel günstiger es ist einen Rahmen unterm Strich in Taiwan machen zu lassen!


lol, warum sollte man sonst nach taiwan outsourcen, und die von dir gemutmaßen mehrkosten in kauf nehmen? ah ok, evtl. aus qualitätsaspekten? damit wäre dann diese debatte wenigstens vom tisch


meth3434 schrieb:


> Und was ihr völlig vergesst ist wie teuer die Entwicklung eines Rahmens ist, die Fertigung ist nicht der Teuerste Part in der Entstehung eines Frames!!!! Und genau diese Entwicklung findet doch weiter und wie gewohnt in den geliebten westlichen ländern und von Leuten mit runden Augenformen statt...


hmmm, sag mir mal, was an nem vierlenker fully noch ein teurer entwicklungspart ist? von cube bis radon hat doch jeder direktversender seinen vierlenker am start. ich gebe dir recht, entwicklung kostet, aber ist definitiv nicht der große kostenblock im vergleich zur gesamten produktion.


meth3434 schrieb:


> Meint ihr Rocky hat mit canadischer Produktion keine grossen Summen mit jedem Rahmen verdient? Überlegt doch nur mal wie viele Leute in der Kette sitzen bevor ihr den Rahmen auf dem Tisch habt (Produzent,Lieferant, Rocky Selbst  bzw Procycle, Importeur, Einzelhandel) und da wollt ihr mir erzählen dass der Unterschied zwischen einem CAD und einem Taiwan Rahmen mehrere Hundert  ausmachen soll??? Wenn es 50 sind pro stück wäre das ein echter hammer!


diese kosten hat fast jedes bikeunternehmen, und ja, deswegen kann man eigentlich nur noch an der produktion sparen, wenn man mehr marge will


meth3434 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mancher hier macht sich einfach keine Gedanken über die echten Zusammenhänge und Abläufe, die meisten wollen nur rumplärren weil es Ihnen einfach gegen den Strich geht!


du führst nur mutmaßungen auf, wie andere hier auch. so wird der thread nie enden und zu keinem ergebnis kommen. dirtpaw brachte es gut auf den punkt.


meth3434 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Denkanstoss den wahrscheinlich hier noch keiner hatte:
> Warum zum Teufel sollte irgendjemand laut schreien: Wir Stellen jetzt billig in Taiwan her und wollen dass es jeder weiss! Seit ihr so blind? Ihr 20 hanseln hier in dem Forum die sich drüber aufregen seid doch global gesehen ein uninteressanter Haufen! Wenn ich der Entscheidungsträger wäre würde ich nicht im Traum daran denken eine Produktionsverlagerung als Offizielle Pressemitteilung rauszugeben, nur damit ein paar hardcore enthusiasten wieder beruhigt schlafen können! Die Grosse Masse der Leute ist noch nicht mal halb so informiert wie ihr (stell euch das mal vor) und die werden es auch nie sein und solange die die breite Masse stellen, interessiert sich keiner für euer Geheule!
> Wisst ihr aus Verkaufspolitischer Sicht bedeutet ihr für Rocky gar nichts, denn ihr seid eine Minderheit! Wenn hier 20 Leute abspringen, kaufen sich 100 kids ein Flatline und freuen sich nen Ast sich endlich ein Rocky leisten zu können! Dass in eurer Zuckerbäckerwelt der treue Kunde mit Flanelhemd, Kultwahn und Markentreue bis ins Grab mehr zählt ist verständlich, aber aus Sicht einer Firma mit Gewinnabsichten (und das ist Rocky wie fast jede andere auch) wirklich scheiss-egal!


mit deiner scheiss egal haltung ist das deine sache, dann zahlst du eben dumm weiter premiumpreise für den namen auf dem rahmen.
alle anderen haben klare ansprüche: entweder geht der preisvorteil einer eventuellen tw produktion an den kunden weiter, oder es wird weiter zum premium preis in canada produziert.
und die vergangenheit hat gelehrt, das man den kunden nicht ewig verarschen kann, und es dann um so dicker kommt. gerade, wenn es um kultimages geht, bist du ruckzuck weg vom fenster. schau nur in die mtb history. ich sage nur: syncros, gt, klein und zig andere.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2008)

He Leute, lasst uns sachlich bleiben.

Wer sich in Zukunft ein Rocky kauft hat das genauso mit sich selbst auszumachen wie in der Vergangenheit.

Der KÃ¤ufer hat aber ein Recht darauf zu Erfahren dass es keine Handarbeit mehr ist.

Wenn die Produktion in Taiwan nicht wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger wÃ¤re, frag ich mich warum man den Produktionsstandort wechselt?
Im Ãbrigern ist das der lauf der Dinge.
Die Technik kommt aus dem Westen, produziert wird im Osten.

Was denkt ihr, was ein Ostrahmen in der reinen Herstellung kostet?
Ich gehe von etwa 100,-â¬ aus.


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2008)

Ich hab jedenfalls meine Schlußfolgerungen gezogen und habe mein Geld (und das nicht wenig) bei Dekerf angelegt.... Das Team SST fährt sich genial und schei** auf das Mehrgewicht für Stahl. Mein Ti kann ich hoffentlich bald fahren...

Mir tut es um BA leid, die haben vermutlich wenig Einfluß auf RM....


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Sorry Meth, Du hast in vielen Punkten Recht, in genausovielen liegst Du aber auch daneben.
Dass ein Taiwanrahmen auch nur annähernd so teuer sein soll wie ein in Canada gefertigter, kannst Du mir hundertmal erzählen und ich werds nicht glauben. Guck doch mal auf Kinesis, die schmeißen Dir für 200,- Euro UVP einen Hardtailrahmen hinterher, der, wenn man ihn objektiv anschaut, vom feinsten gemacht ist.
Und die Big-Player wie Specialized und Giant liegen mit den aufwendigen DH-Rahmen um die 2000,- Euro im UVP, da bleibt schon noch ein ganz schöner Abstand auf die handgeferigten Kollegen aus wo auch immer.
Dass die Rahmen dafür viele aufwändige Features bieten, die einer kleinen Firma nicht zugänglich sind (extrem aufwändige Schmiedeteile, etc.) ist allerdings auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Insofern bietet die Auslagerung schon auch technische Vorteile.

Zumindest bei Specialized (da kann ichs bißchen beurteilen) sieht man, wenn man zwei Räder des gleichen Typs nebeneinander stellt, dass auch in Taiwan Qualitätsschwankungen durchaus drin sind. Soll heißen, mein SX Rahmen sah bißchen aus, wie von einem Einsteiger geschweißt, der vom Kumpel war astrein. Vorallem kann bei ein und demselben Rahmen die optische Qualität der Nähte ziemlich schwanken. Das rührt daher, dass die Rahmen eben durch mehrere Hände gehen und nicht alle auf einem Niveau schweißen. Dass hätte ich aber bei dem Preis für den Rahmenkit eigentlich nicht erwartet.

Was man bei der Fertigung in Taiwan oder ähnlichen Ländern auch nicht außer Acht lassen sollte, ist, dass die immer in großen Chargen fertigen. Flexibilität ist da nicht unbedingt das Zauberwort, da die übliche Verpackungseinheit ein Container ist.
Daher wohl auch das Lackieren in Canada, mit der sich Special Editions doch machen lassen und die waren ja immer eine Besonderheit von Rocky.

Dass ist eigentlich alles egal. Vielleicht werden die Produkte besser und bezahlbar, ist ja alles super für den Kunden (und die Zahnärzte).
Dann wird Rocky vielleicht auch zum Sorglos-Bike.

Ich bin seit 18 Jahren mit dem Bike-Virus infiziert und Rocky hat für mich immer zum harten Kern der "guten" Firmen gehört. Ich hab zwar nie eines gefahren, weil sie mir erst zu teuer waren und mir dann technisch nicht mehr so gefallen haben, aber toll fand ich sie immer.
Und wer "Made in Canada" gehört hat, hat zuerst an Rocky gedacht (ganz ab gesehen davon gibts dort auch noch andere sympathische North-Shore-approved Firmen), so wie man früher mit geilen Alurahmen sofort Klein assoziiert hat.


Dass sie jetzt den gleichen Weg einschlagen, wie (fast) alle anderen, ist einfach bedauernswert (Specialized, Trek, Bontrager, Gary Fischer, Klein, etc., etc.). Und so ein Taiwan-Rocky ist eben nicht das gleiche !

Es gibt nämlich auch noch diesen Spruch, der leider viel zu selten beherzigt wird:
"Never forget, where you're comin' from !"


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2008)

Was man bei dem positiven Aspekt der Auslagerung, technische Vorteile, aber sehen muß: Das liegt nicht an der Auslagerung selbst, Späße wie Schmieden z.B. sind halt einfach Stückzahlen-gebunden um rentabel zu sein. Teuer ist da das Werkzeug, das Werkstück kostet nicht mehr viel (gerade im Vergleich zu gefrästem Kram). Heißt, wenn man auslagert um sich sowas zu "ergattern", dann muß die Stückzahl gehörig rauf. 
Mit mehr Stückzahl fällt aber auch der Preis pro Stück und auch die Entwicklungskosten werden pro Stück viel geringer, wenn die Preise da nicht dramatisch fallen wird jemand verar***t -> der Kunde.
Noch ein Aspekt höher Stückzahlen aus Kundensicht -> oft bezahlt man gern etwas mehr, wenn man weiß daß es dann etwas "Exklusives" ist. Was Besonderes. Ne Sache die man nicht an jeder Ecke sieht. Das geht dann aber zum größten Teil flöten, wenn die Dinger in höchsten Stückzahlen produziert und an den Mann gebracht werden müssen.
Wenn es "nur" die Qualität ist, die den Rahmen ausmacht, dann müssen die Preise wirklich ganz anders aussehen. Dann spielt da kein Herz mehr mit in die Entscheidung rein, sondern nur der Kopf, der rational technische Daten und Meßwerte vergleicht. Für mich wäre sowas ein Verlust... (der übrigens trotz allem objektiv gesehen da sein kann, ich sage nur Placebo Effekt).


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Kommen die RaceFace-Teile dann auch alle aus Taiwan ?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2008)

Sind sie doch schon, wenn ich nicht irre. Die günstigen Serien mal gewiss. Hab nix mehr von Race Face hier, sonst würd ich mal drauf schauen. Ich meine da hätte es am Karton gestanden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2008)

Hardtailrahmen werden schon für 39,- rausgeschmissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kommen die RaceFace-Teile dann auch alle aus Taiwan ?



Wohl nicht alle, aber der Großteil 

bei den hochwertigen Kurbeln stand auch schon mal "in Kanada" drauf. Kann aber sein, dass die Kettenblätter aus CD kommen und daher die ganze Kurbel so durchgeht. Vorbauten, Sattelstützen, Lenker sind alle aus TW.


----------



## iNSANE! (25. April 2008)

Hehe, 2 Sachen - an der Art und Weise mit wieviel Emotion hier geschrieben wird, sieht man dass es ALLEN sehr an die Nieren geht.

@Meth - in Deinem ersten Post schreibst Du dass es "rein rational betrachtet" usw so und so ist... - ich wundere mich, dass ausgerechnet Du so schreibst, denn Du bist einer der impulsivesten Bauch&Emotionen Menschen die ich kenne  
Darum wundere ich mich schon warum Dir das ploetzlich alles soooo egal ist...naja, gut, ich weiss schon warum 

Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt - kaufen, oder eben nicht. Den Vergleich mit SYNCROS finde ich sehr passend!


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

Jetzt will ich doch auch mal meine Meinung zum Thema [email protected] beisteuern. Kann mich nicht zurückhalten  

Ich habe mir Oktober letzten Jahres mein Element gekauft. Und ich habe mich bewusst für dieses Bike entschieden. Meine Gründe waren:


Wollte schon immer ein Rocky haben, weil es für mich etwas spezielles ist.
Weil es handgeschweisst in Kanada ist.
Weil es sooo schön ist 
Weil es sich noch viel besser darauf fahren lässt, als es schön ist.
Technisch nicht schlechter für mich ist als ein Reiskocher.

Ein Taiwan Element wäre folgendes für mich:

Nichts spezielles mehr ist  
Nicht mehr handgeschweisst in Kanada, evtl. sogar robotergeschweisst.
Immernoch schön bestimmt.
Immernoch super fahrbar.
Sicherlich auf gleichem oder besseren technischen Niveau.

Am Anfang war ich noch unentschlossen, ob es ein Hardtail oder Fully werden soll. Als ich dann hier las, dass das Vertex aus Taiwan kommt, war es direkt raus. Dann hätte ich mir eher ein Nicolai zugelegt. Wieso sollte ich dafür einen so hohen Aufpreis zahlen gegenüber einem anderen Reiskocher?

Dann bin ich diverse Fullys (z.B. auch Cube usw.) probegefahren, und habe mich letztendlich und freudestrahlend für das Element entschieden  Die Entwicklung von Rocky kann ich nachvollziehen und ist wirtschaftlich gesehen absolut logisch und konsequent. Aber für mich würde die Sache an dieser Stelle mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit enden. Und, dass das Rocky bzw. Procycle wahrscheinlich nicht jucken wird, ist ok!

Ich fand den Einwurf mit den Uhren von Meth sehr gut! Ich weiss nicht, ob er Ahnung von Uhren hat oder nicht. Meine Traumuhr ist eine Omega Speedmaster Professional (3570.50.00)  Und wenn diese nicht mehr in Biel sondern irgendwo im Osten von einem Roboter mit einem Quarzwerk zusammengepopelt würde, dann würde ich dafür niemals mehr als 2k Euro dafür hinlegen. Und der Vergleich passt noch viel besser, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Gangwerte einer mechanischen Uhr, niemals die Genauigkeit einer Quarzuhr erreichen werden. Und trotzdem tragen sehr viele Leute eine mechanische Uhr mit Handaufzug oder Automatikkaliber, und bezahlen für diese uralte Technik ein halbes Vermögen   Und sie haben jede Menge Freude an ihrer Uhr! Tja, und die Kiddies oder auch Ältere können sich für 10 Euro gerne einen supergenauen Quarzwecker ans Handgelenk binden, und gerne auch den Kopf schütteln, dass manche in ihren Augen so bekloppt sind, soviel Kohle für eine mechanische Uhr auszugeben    Herzlich willkommen im Club derjenigen, die keiner versteht   Früher oder später kriegen wir Euch alle 

Technischer Fortschritt hin- oder her, solange die Bikes auf den Trails immernoch wunderbar funktionieren, würde ich einen Aufpreis für ein handgefertigtes Kanada-Bike jederzeit zahlen. Und wenn es nicht mehr Rocky ist, dann gibt es ja noch Alternativen!

Aber ich habe Rocky noch nicht aufgegeben, wenn auch die Entwicklung relativ deutlich zu sein scheint (s. Beiträge von Lenzen)!

Egal, ich freue mich schon wieder tierisch morgen mit meinem Element die Trails hoch- und wieder runter zu brettern! Und mir ist es von daher zur Zeit Latte, weil ich bis auf weiteres kein neues Bike brauche. Wenn es wieder soweit ist, wird neu entschieden was es wird. 

Und wehe, es kommt jetzt einer und meint, dass mein Uhrenvergleich hinkt


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

@ Kirschblotze
Deinen Uhrenvergleich kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, ich bin Uhrensammler (mechanische Uhren).
Ich sehe, Du hast ein 08er Element, leider könnte dieses schon aus Taiwan sein


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

Jupp, ich habe gerade Deinen Thread diesbezüglich gelesen!

Hmmm, das würde mich jetzt echt schocken  Insbesondere deswegen, weil ich meinen Händler bezüglich der Taiwan-Sache mit dem Vertex direkt darauf angesprochen habe, und er mir versicherte, dass das Element noch in Kanada handgeschweisst ist. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde ich mich wirklich veräppelt fühlen! Das wäre eine echte Schweinerei  Aber solange dies noch nicht bestätigt ist - ich werde ihn direkt fragen - will ich hier noch niemanden anprangern! Werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht später tun, selbst wenn es mich ärgert.

Egal! Ich freue mich trotzdem auf morgen


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Kirschblotze
> Deinen Uhrenvergleich kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, ich bin Uhrensammler (mechanische Uhren).
> Ich sehe, Du hast ein 08er Element, leider könnte dieses schon aus Taiwan sein




Sicher nicht. Elements sind laut meiner BA-Quelle definitiv made in Canada.


----------



## hellmachine (25. April 2008)

zu dem thema haben händler oft auch keine ahnung. die kennen nur den deutschen vertrieb und geben im zweifelsfall weiter, was der sagt. und wenn auf dem rahmen build in canada steht, reicht das meist als indiz.
habe aber vor einiger zeit auch gehört, das die element serie noch aus canada kommt.



Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Jupp, ich habe gerade Deinen Thread diesbezüglich gelesen!
> 
> Hmmm, das würde mich jetzt echt schocken  Insbesondere deswegen, weil ich meinen Händler bezüglich der Taiwan-Sache mit dem Vertex direkt darauf angesprochen habe, und er mir versicherte, dass das Element noch in Kanada handgeschweisst ist. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde ich mich wirklich veräppelt fühlen! Das wäre eine echte Schweinerei  Aber solange dies noch nicht bestätigt ist - ich werde ihn direkt fragen - will ich hier noch niemanden anprangern! Werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht später tun, selbst wenn es mich ärgert.
> 
> Egal! Ich freue mich trotzdem auf morgen


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

Irgendwie war ich jetzt so wuschig, dass ich einfach bei Bikeaction angerufen habe 

Also erstmal war das Gespräch sehr nett  Zweitens auch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Mit wurde versichert, dass mein Element noch komplett in Kanada gefertigt wurde - inklusive Schweißen 

So, und jetzt gehe ich in meinen Nike Taiwan-Tretern Joggen 

Und morgen werden die Trails gerockt!

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, dass meines noch komplett aus Kanada kam


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

@ Kirschblotze
Ich habe heute auch bei Bikeaction mit einem Marco Schröder telefoniert,
leider sagte der mir etwas Anderes.  
Du kannst es im unteren Thread nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

Subdiver, sorry, ich mache mir keinen Kopf mehr darüber, wo was herkommt! Meins kommt aus Kanada fertig ab  Und es fährt subba 

So, und wie ich leider feststellen musste kommen meine Joggingschuhe nicht aus Taiwan, sondern wurden in China gefertigt  Entschuldigung für die Fehlinformation 

Diese ganze Globalisierung macht mich noch kirre


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2008)

Geiles Ding!
http://www.sicklines.com/2008/05/07/race-face-diabolus-dh-low-rise-bar/#more-2201
Gruss!


----------



## numinisflo (8. Mai 2008)

Gute Sache.


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2008)

flaschen halter am neuen flatline


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2008)

Praktisch. Und wenn die Dose leer ist, einfach ne kleine Runde fahren, dann macht der Dämpfer die Dose klein.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15. Mai 2008)

Eine sinnvolle erfindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (15. Mai 2008)

ist das etwa das Kanadische Rothaus?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2008)

haural schrieb:


> ist das etwa das Kanadische Rothaus?



so zusagen


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## Condor (20. Mai 2008)

haural schrieb:


> ist das etwa das Kanadische Rothaus?


quasi das Kronjowel der Kanadischen Biere... also man kriegts hinter


----------



## CKM1968 (23. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen!

also irgendwie habe ich hier den Faden verloren - egal! Ich muss nur mal eben loswerden, dass ich seit zwei Tagen ein Slayer sxc fahre! und ganz ehrlich: völlig wurscht wo das Ding zusammengenietet wurde: Das Bike ist der Hammer und ich bin total begeistert.
Im Vergleich zu meinem Scott und KTM sind nur die Züge und die hintere Bremsleitung nicht sooo toll verlegt. Sei´s drum.

Wenn es in Bielefeld noch ein paar Rocky-Fans gibt meldet euch ruhig mal.

Tschö mit "ö"


----------



## pa-ho (30. Mai 2008)

Hauptsach nen Rocky isses :-D die werden schon dafür Sorgen das die Taiwaner den Qualli-Standard von Rocky einhalten sonst wärs bald kein Rocky mehr und mal ehrlich wer würde sich dann noch son Flatline oder sonstiges für das Geld kaufen wo doch der Rahmenmarkt immer grösser und stärker wird...


----------



## woodracer (9. Juni 2008)

@CKM1968
nich ganz aus Bielefeld aber aus dem Lipperland  !


----------



## CKM1968 (9. Juni 2008)

hi woodracer,
wir fahren immer sonntags und in der woche je nach zeit.
du kannst dich gerne mal melden wenn du mit uns ne runde durch den teuto willst.

welches rm fährst du?


----------



## rocsam (23. Juni 2008)

...wer eröffnet jetzt als erster den ROCKY MOUNTAIN 2009-Thread mit pics vom ersten Carbon-RM und dem ETS-Nachfolger????? Oder hatte bei den RM-Days niemand eine Kamera dabei?????


----------



## fantic26 (24. Juni 2008)

ich suche auch schon die ganze zeit nach pics ! finde nix ! ist doch schon zwei tage her ?!!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht solltet Ihr im "Rock-Days-Thread" mal reinsehen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. August 2008)

klick

nix aufregendes aber trozdem viel spaß


----------



## santo77 (8. August 2008)

Das Video ist cool


----------



## Caesium (18. August 2008)

Ich glaube bald gibt's hier ein paar Fotos von den 2009ern  Abwarten!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2008)

ich habe den Jens von Bikeaction in Porte du Soleil getroffen.
Er meinte die Designs der Bikes gehen alle in Richtung des neuen Altitude und es Carbon Vertex. Farben konnte er noch nicht sagen, aber sie probieren wohl gerade rum.

Ich finde das Design sowie das ganze Altidude sehr schick und bin mal gespannt was kommt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. August 2008)

aufjedenfall soll das flatline 2009 jetzt das neue getriebe von sram haben ma gespannt wie schwer das ganze nacher is


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2008)

War gestern auf der Eurobike:








































































































































































Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder hatte leider nur ne kleinere Samsung von meiner Freundin, da mein Objektiv von meiner Kamera im Arsch ist.


----------



## decolocsta (5. September 2008)

edit


----------



## xtobix (5. September 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder hatte leider nur ne kleinere Samsung von meiner Freundin, da mein Objektiv von meiner Kamera im Arsch ist.



paßt schon 1000dank!! 

was für einen eindruck haben die vertex carbon auf dich gemacht? ich find die von mal zu mal schicker.
freu mich auf sonntag... dann live und in farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2008)

haben mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## subdiver (5. September 2008)

Danke für die Bilder 

Steht beim Alu-Altitude "designd and testet in canada" drauf ?
Laut meinen Infos soll es doch "built in canada" sein


----------



## Fabeymer (5. September 2008)

Boar, das Flatline in pörple ist ja mal geil!


----------



## santacruza (5. September 2008)

auch die flatline decals gefallen mir gut...aber das altitude???  haben die in taiwan ausversehen ein specialized unterrohr drangeschweißt? vorsicht..1 2 einheitsbrei...


----------



## dirtpaw (5. September 2008)

schau mal auf die Innenseite der Kettenstreben, da kannst Du den Schriftzug zumindest erahnen" "designed and tested in Canada" mit kanadischer Flagge....


----------



## decolocsta (5. September 2008)

Ausgedacht in Canada 

naja, irgendwie nix besonderes bei, das Altitude, wie Cruza schon sagt, heftiger Einheitsbrei, der letzte Teil von Rockys Seele dürfte damit über den Jordan sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2008)

sorry hab ich garnicht geschaut interessiert mich auch nicht, aber soweit ich das so entziffern kann steht "designd and testet in canada" drauf


----------



## neikless (5. September 2008)

die farben wirklen live besser ... das lilalaunebär Flatline omg meine gebete wurden erhört allerdings finde ich die decails nicht so mein fall aber das bike in der farbe wollte ich schon immer !


----------



## Jendo (5. September 2008)

Endlich ein paar vernünftige Decals am Flatline, da schaut der ganze Bock gleich viel besser aus!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. September 2008)

Heute aufgenommen auf der Eurobike. Slayer SXC SE 2009





und VERTEX 2009 Carbon


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2008)

Nett, wie präzise angegeben wird, was alles noch in Canada gemacht wird.


----------



## kali99 (7. September 2008)




----------



## subdiver (7. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Heute aufgenommen auf der Eurobike. Slayer SXC SE 2009



:kotz:  
Was ist mir dem "build in canada"


----------



## Radical_53 (7. September 2008)

Halt! Falscher Ansatz! Ich find es lobenswert.




Mir ist es echt lieber, sie sagen wie's wirklich ist, statt sich lustige Geschichten auszudenken und sich was in die Tasche zu lügen. 
Wenn sie jetzt dennoch irgendwelche Rahmen anbieten würden, die per Hand in Kanada gebaut werden, wär's doch wieder richtig gut  Auch wenn man dabei mal ein Schnäppchen machen kann, ich kauf meine Rahmen lieber beim Händler als gebraucht bei ebay...


----------



## subdiver (7. September 2008)

Na ja, die Infos von RM sind schon sehr unterschiedlich 
Was ist mit dem Statement von RM (was auf der Webseite von BA nachzulesen ist), wo es heißt, 
dass das Slayer SXC und Element in Canada geschweisst wird 

Ja was denn nun ? 
2008er Modelle aus Canada und 2009er aus Fernost ?


----------



## Radical_53 (7. September 2008)

Das stimmt, definitiv ja. Da find ich die neueste Info halt "ehrlich", sie bestätigt diverse Gerüchte von vorher. Was nun wirklich Sache ist, alle Modelle, ganz genau? Ich schätze fast das dauert noch ne Weile, es raus zu finden.
Ich bin für's Erste froh, noch ein altes Rocky zu haben. Dennoch hoffe ich, daß man bald nicht wie schon (für mich) bei GT und Klein Ersatz und Neuzugänge nur noch über die Bucht bekommt, sondern auch beim Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (7. September 2008)

Da gibt's doch nix zu deuten, steht jetzt klar drauf was Sache ist:

"Entwickelt und getestet in Canada", gebaut in XY. 
"Handlackiert in Canada", gebaut in XY(wobei mir's wurscht ist wo der Rahmen gelackt wird)

Findet man bei vielen Marken, z.B. bei Specialized,... Wenigstens ist das "Versteckspiel" jetzt vorbei. Was das für RM bzw. BA auf dem deutschen Markt heisst bleibt abzuwarten, weltweit werden die Auswirkungen eher gering sein. Bin mal gespannt wo sich die Bikes 2009 preislich finden.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2008)

Mich kotzt des an dase mir nur die Händler-Preisliste von RaceFace gegeben haben


----------



## Xexano (28. Juni 2009)

Das Bild ist von LittleDevil's Flickr-Album.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juni 2009)

sag jetzt blos man macht noch den 4x bereich unsicher, der wahnsinn!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juni 2009)

es gibt sogar noch mehr Fotos


----------



## neikless (29. Juni 2009)

Flow 4X ?!


----------



## MrFaker (29. Juni 2009)

ein geiles teil! 

lg chris


----------



## Xexano (30. Juni 2009)

Ja, das Bild, was ich ausgegraben habe, ist vom 4X Maribor!

Übrigens: Ist das ein goldenes Flatline im Hintergrund? *grübel*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Juni 2009)

sieht mir eher aus wie ein Morewood!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. Juni 2009)

Scott Beaumont fährt das Teil im Worldcup schon die ganze Saison.


----------



## Jendo (30. Juni 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sag jetzt blos man macht noch den 4x bereich unsicher, der wahnsinn!



Nein, die sind seit ewigkeiten dabei 
Beaumonts Flow von 2006 EM:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMMMX27Ww5Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Scott Beamont's custom 2009 4X Rocky Mountain[/ame]
















... it


----------



## Xexano (27. Juli 2009)

Rocky Mountain Flatline Prototype in der Bike Expo München (Photos: Me) 
Release soll 2010 sein. Mitnehmen durfte ich es leider nicht... Für Originalauflösung bitte auf die Bilder klicken!













Und hier noch jeweils ein Altitude und Vertex!


----------



## fritzn (27. Juli 2009)

straight unterrohr, alter!

doch, ganz ansprechend;-)


----------



## Jendo (27. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. Juli 2009)

Das neue Vertex gefällt mir mal sowas von extrem gut, einfach unglaublich schön.

Gibt es eigentlich sonst noch irgendwelche Infos zu den 2010er RM Bikes? Was kommt neues, was passiert?
Ein ganz heißes Gerücht gibt es auf alle Fälle: Anscheinend bin ich bald wieder auf RM unterwegs....


----------



## SlayMe (1. August 2009)

Das neue Flatline sieht sehr gelungen aus. Danke für die bilder.


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2009)

Bald ist schon wieder die Eurobike - wer von euch ist denn dort alles anzutreffen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. August 2009)

ich! aber schon zum Demo Day... und dann anschließend (Mittwoch) auf der Messe.


----------



## Jendo (16. August 2009)

Ich will auch einen Tag auf die Messe, mal schauen wann ich darf


----------



## SchrottRox (17. August 2009)

Warum gefällt mir plötzlich das neue Flatline?

...vielleicht weil´s eher wieder wie ein RMX aussieht und nicht wie ein überorganicdesignter Haufen Alu?  *duckundweg*

Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu konservativ angehaucht...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. August 2009)

das "alte" Flatline is und bleibt einfach ein Bike zum "ab nach unten egal was kommt..." ich glaube das das "neue" nicht soviel wegstecken wird und daher einen Fahrer braucht der seine Line findet und die schön sauber fährt. So kommt mir das vor...


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch nix zu deuten, steht jetzt klar drauf was Sache ist:
> 
> "Entwickelt und getestet in Canada", gebaut in XY.
> "Handlackiert in Canada", gebaut in XY(wobei mir's wurscht ist wo der Rahmen gelackt wird)


 
Sorry, vieleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Wo wird das Slayer SXC ab 2009/2010 gebaut (geschweist)? Canada oder Fernost.

Gruß 

Ingo


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Oktober 2009)

Fernost


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Fernost


 
Schade, aber danke für die Info


Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

Race Face schließt die Tore?? Pleite oder wie?
Mario, was ist da los?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-Closes-the-Doors.html


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2011)

hoffentlich nur ein vorgenzogener 1.Aprilscherz ???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. März 2011)

das kann jetzt nicht sein, oder ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

ich vermute mal das mit denen das gleiche wie mit Ironhorse passiert ist.
Race Face hat sicher auch noch eine Firma über sich.

Naja wir werden es ja noch erfahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2011)

Ist RaceFace nicht ein Komponenetenableger vom Rocky Mountain?


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2011)

Daswaren sie auf jeden Fall zu Ursprungszeiten


----------



## numinisflo (12. März 2011)

Das wäre auf jeden Fall mehr als schade.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2011)

Hoffentlich greift der Virus nicht weiter um sich..............


----------



## wildermarkus (12. März 2011)

Auf der Deutschen Seite steht noch gar nichts dazu!!

Echt schade!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2011)

Wie auch, wenn die News am Freitag gegen Abend raus gehen?


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

Hoffnung aus dem Hause HOPE ... 
wäre eine Alternative trotzdem sehr traurig das Ganze
hoffen wir das RaceFace gekauft wird und es weiter geht !


----------



## bestmove (27. April 2011)

Altitude 140mm, New new Slayer 160mm, ich spekuliere auf ein 180mm bike. Die Rahmenform gibts ja her ... hoffe die Eurobike 2012 wirds zeigen. Ansonsten muss ich doch das aktuelle Slayer mal näher betrachten ... oder doch ein Giant Glory


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2011)

2012 Slayer gefunden bei mtbr.com 

das Slayer 50 





das Slayer 70





das Slayer 30


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. August 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 2012 Slayer gefunden bei mtbr.com
> 
> das Slayer 50
> 
> ...



da muss man registriert sein. 

Apropos registrieren. Auf der Facebook-Seite der "Rocky Mountain and Friends" sind Bilder einiger 2012er Rocky-Modelle u.a. Slayer 50 zu finden.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. April 2012)

Servus,
Hier in Riva sin keine Neuheiten von Rocky zu entdecken.
Nach einem kurzen Gespräch wurde mir aber gesagt das für 2013 viel neues zu erwarten ist. Was genau wollten sie mir nicht sagen, da die Presse im Juni/Juli darüber das erste mal berichten wird.

Die Frage nach einem 18 cm Slayer hat der Vanderham verneint. Wobei die Antwort anfangs zögerlich und später erst schnell kam. Hm...wer weiß vielleicht ist da ja doch etwas im Ofen.
Ach, und das Flatline soll wohl ein Geometrieänderung bekommen.

Also freuen wir uns auf den Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Mai 2012)

Vlt. ist ja das 18cm bike kein slayer  wäre auf jeden fall nice!


----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2017)

also ich frage einfach mal hier:

Ich kann keine Infos über RM-Bikes von 1999-2009 finden (Kataloge usw.). Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund?
Danke....


----------



## Jendo (22. Februar 2017)

Ja, wir haben 2017, da interessiert sich leider keiner mehr für alte Bikes.
Nicht desto trotz sollte es im Netz zumindest ein paar Seiten geben wo ein paar Kataloge aus der guten alten Zeit zu finden sind.


----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2017)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben 2017, da interessiert sich leider keiner mehr für alte Bikes.
> Nicht desto trotz sollte es im Netz zumindest ein paar Seiten geben wo ein paar Kataloge aus der guten alten Zeit zu finden sind.


 Hä!!!! Nur weil du dich nicht für diese Zeit interessiert? Was ist das denn für eine Aussage  Hat etwas mit der Geschichte zu tun..es interessiert sich keiner für alte Bikes der ist gut.


----------



## Jendo (22. Februar 2017)

Easy mein lieber. Wenn sich einer für die gute alte Zeit interessiert dann ich. Also lieber versuchen die Ironie zwischen den Zeilen zu finden. Ich kann ja selber nix mit dem neuen Kram anfangen
Zumindest auf der offiziellen Bikes.com oder bikeaction Seite wirst du keine alten Sachen finden - dafür ist es einfach tatsächlich zu alt.


----------



## oneeasy (23. Februar 2017)

Dann musst du das auch so rüberbringen  . Jetzt soll man auch noch zwischen den Zeilen lesen . Also nix für ungut  
Ich habe natürlich da überall geschaut und mir die Kataloge von 1987-1999 besorgt und dann erst wieder von 2009? Dazwischen eben nix.


----------



## Jendo (23. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte gestern Abend auch Mal spontan Google bemüht aber auch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Das ist sehr seltsam!
Benötigst du konkrete Informationen zu Jahrgang/Modell oder eher zum schmökern?

Zur Not findet man eher das original Prospekt.

Alaaf,
Jendo


----------



## oneeasy (23. Februar 2017)

ist mehr zum schmökern ....... aber würde mich schon Interessieren warum es so ist?


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2017)

Hi,
ich habe nach etwas längerer Zeit mal wieder meinen alten PC an und zumindest zwei Katalog/Prospekte aus 2004 und 2008 als PDF gefunden. Wenn Du mir deine E-Mail Adresse per PM schickst, dann kann ich Dir die beiden PDFs schicken.

Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## president (13. April 2017)

Servus Leidl ! 
Hab da mal ne Frage, mein Schaltauge am Flatline ist gebrochen ! :/ 
Wie kann man das Schaltauge wechseln ich bekomme das Lager oder was auch immer das ist nicht auf! 
Bin über jeden Tipp bzw Rat dankbar !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (14. Mai 2018)

Hab ich Ride9 richtig verstanden?

Im instinct thread antwortet keiner. also frag ich nochmal hier:




Amokles schrieb:


> Hab mich die letzten Tage mal ein wenig mit dme Ride9 System beschäftigt.
> Eigentlich ist`s ja wiedersprüchlich:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

